# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Half-Life: Alyx - Une demie vie d'attente (Exclusivement en VR, sortie en mars 2020)

## Clear_strelok

█ Half-Life: Alyx sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...HalfLife_Alyx/

----------


## Mapper

Bien que je ne sois pas du tout intéressé par la VR à l'heure actuelle, je suis quand même très curieux. Valve qui sort de nulle part avec un jeu de sa franchise phare dédié à la VR... Ca va surement jouer sur l'évolution de cette technologie. Puis c'est Half-Life, merde quoi. Bref il est 19h, voyons ça.

----------


## Ourg



----------


## Clear_strelok

:Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Ourg

Exclu VR, donc çà sera sans moi.

A noté que çà se passe entre le 1 et le 2, donc on peut toujours espérer un HL3.

----------


## Dicsaw

"vos graphismes de 2004"

 :Splash:

----------


## Kamikaze

Wében, je suis à fond pour l'innovation mais j'ai absolument aucune attirance pour la VR. Curieux de voir Valve partir dans cette direction, le trailer ne montre rien d'exceptionnel, c'est une adaptation VR lambda on dirait. J'avais vraiment kiffé Half Life 2 donc je suivrai ça mais ça parait décevant a priori

Et y'a pas ce sentiment de "saut" comme le passage Half Life 1 à Half Life 2, ça semble vraiment dans la pure continuité d'Half Life 2 (pas nécessairement une mauvaise chose), mais en VR, sans ce sentiment de renouvellement

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah y'a un max d'infos sur leur page: https://half-life.com/en/alyx

On dirait que c'est pour vendre leur casque  ::ninja:: 

Ça se passe entre le 1 & le 2 apparemment

----------


## Mapper

Clairement je reconnais le moteur Source. Alors ça reste plus joli que HL2 et ses épisodes, faut pas non plus abuser. En même temps le site officiel confirme Source 2. Il y a même une nouvelle version du Valve Hammer Editor  ::o: 

Après bon la VR comme je l'ai dit ça ne m'intéresse pas. Je me demande si avec un mod on pourra bidouiller tout ça pour retirer la VR obligatoire mais ça me paraît chaud vu que le jeu est visiblement pensé pour la VR.

----------


## Clear_strelok

La page Steam est en ligne :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...HalfLife_Alyx/

Et le jeu a sa page sur le site officiel de la série :
https://half-life.com/fr/alyx/

Et comme Valve ne perd pas le nord, le jeu sera offert avec du contenu réservé aux joueurs qui possèdent l'Index VR ou même les contrôleurs seuls :




> Vous avez déjà Valve Index ? Nous vous offrons Half-Life: Alyx et du contenu bonus. Inutile de saisir une clé ou d'acheter le jeu. Il apparaîtra dans votre bibliothèque Steam au moment de la sortie, prêt à être lancé. (...)Que vous possédiez votre Valve Index depuis longtemps ou que vous soyez sur le point de sauter le pas, Half-Life: Alyx est à vous ! Et que vous ayez ou pas l'ensemble de VR complet, nous offrons également Half-Life: Alyx à tous les joueurs qui possèdent les contrôleurs Valve Index.
> 
> Les clients qui auront acheté le matériel Valve Index avant la fin de l'année 2019 auront accès à des bonus exclusifs à partir de l'année prochaine :
> 
>     Explorez des environnements tirés de Half-Life: Alyx dans votre espace SteamVR Home    Changez de finitions d'armes pour embellir l'arsenal d'Alyx    Du contenu spécial sur le thème Half-Life: Alyx pour Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

----------


## Ourg

Le vrai truc c'est la mise à jour du hammer.

Mais bon c'est du VR 100%, donc çà va toucher maxi 0,5% des joueurs.

Si c'est juste pour vendre des casques VR c'est mal tourné et la communication est catastrophique, ils auraient du annoncer un autre jeu non VR.

Il sont entrain de faire leur diablo immortal.

----------


## Dieu-Sama

*ARGH LES CHANGEMENTS DE VOIX*  :Lime:   :Boom:

----------


## Catel

> "vos graphismes de 2004"

----------


## leon9999

J'ai du mal à comprendre la politique commerciale (je ne sais pas si je suis le seul) de Valve car si leur but est de faire vendre du casque VR je ne pense pas que les gens vont mettre 600 euros pour un jeu ou j'ai loupé un épisode  ::ninja:: 

Après wait and see mais je ne pense pas qu'en mars 2020 il y aura une explosion du vr en jeux vidéos.

----------


## Mapper

> ou j'ai loupé un épisode


Valve eux-même ont loupé l'épisode 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Et sinon, on va parler du fait que ce sera entièrement moddable ? 




> *Environnements créés par la communauté, disponibles dans le Workshop Steam*
> 
> Un ensemble d'outils Source 2 pour créer de nouveaux niveaux seront disponibles pour le jeu et permettront à tout joueur de construire ou contribuer à la création de nouveaux environnements dont la communauté profitera. Hammer, l'éditeur de niveaux de Valve, a été mis à jour avec les outils et composants de gameplay de réalité virtuelle.

----------


## Dicsaw

Valve pourra racheter les auteurs des mods pour en faire des suites minables !

----------


## Mapper

Bah ça veut possiblement dire que Source 2 sera utilisable par la communauté pour faire des jeux, et pas forcément que en VR. C'est super intéressant, hâte de tester ce nouveau Hammer.

----------


## toninus

Je rêve d'une version HD / extended d'HL2 avec cette MAJ visuelle et technologique.
Mais jouable clavier souris, s'il vous plait.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Les mecs qui comparent ça à diablo Immortal  ::XD:: 

Vous êtes des imbéciles  :;): 

Y a un fossé gigantesque entre une merde sur téléphone sous-traitée à une boite asiatique spécialisé dans le reskinnage du même jeu mobile pour faire de l'argent facile sur le dos des baleines, et ce qui a l'air d'être un projet de passionnés pour porter à bout de bras un nouveau medium.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Les mecs qui comparent ça à diablo Immortal


C'est littéralement un seul post  ::unsure:: 


Et je pense qu'une bonne moitié des réactions mitigées (il y en a pas vraiment beaucoup pour l'instant) peuvent être directement attribuées au sel d'être exclu de la fête quand on a pas de casque VR. Je le sais, je suis légèrement salé moi-même. Mais ça a quand même l'air d'être le jeu qui va me faire tenter l'aventure le jour où j'aurais les sous.

----------


## Drakkoone

Je suis pas du tout convaincu par les mains qui flottent, ils aurait pu mettre un corps, c'etait déjà ce qui m'avait rebuté dans HL2, l'impression d'être une caméra qui flotte.

De toute façon, je n'ai aucune intention d'acheter un casque VR.

----------


## Turgon

Don't you guys have phones occulus rifts ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est littéralement un seul post


Bon d'accord, deux posts.

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso je suis le premier étonné à ne rien ressentir vis à vis de la VR, genre je m'étais jamais particulièrement projeté à l'époque mais on savait tous que ça finirait par être accessible au grand public. Et une fois que c'est sorti, rien, aucune envie.

Après mis à part au Futuroscope à l'époque, et le truc de grand huit virtuel à Disney Studio (un peu équivalent), j'ai jamais mis un casque VR sur la tête donc ça se trouve je vais adorer ça  :tired: 

Mais le gameplay et la DA paraissent tellement plus fondamentaux, ça fait très gadget, comme les films 3D (d'ailleurs z'en font encore ou c'est mort cette mode? C'était bien naze), j'ai du mal à y croire. J'vois personne vraiment enthousiasmé par le truc (les streamers/youtubers)

Mais curieux d'avoir l'avis de canards avec un casque VR et qui adorent ça

----------


## Howii

HYPE !!!!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> C'est littéralement un seul post


Il n'est pas le seul de maniere générale, et j'en ai vu plein sur reddit et d'autres sites, exactement le même. C'est pas parce que les 2 jeux sont issues d'une licence populaire et qu'ils sortent sur un support qui n'est pas celui de la playerbase que ca en fait un cas identique. 
Rabaissé HL Alyx au même niveau que la tentative mercantile idiote et insultante de Blizzard c'est quand même pas spécialement la marque d'une grande capacité de réflexion.
Y a dans ce jeu une volonté évidente de proposer quelque chose de mieux, de qualité, de différent (un peu, ca reste honnetement juste Half Life 3 dans le trailer, c'est vrai que ca aurait trés bien pu être jouable au clavier souris à premiere vue, et ca le sera peut etre qui sait). C'est pas une suite à la Ghost Recon breakpoint.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mais le gameplay et la DA paraissent tellement plus fondamentaux, ça fait très gadget, comme les films 3D


La vr c'est bien justement pour le potentiel infini niveau gameplay. Le roomscale, les manettes, le fait de pouvoir bouger "librement", tout ça. Rien à voir avec de la 3D.

Quand c'est simplement relégué au rang d'outil d'immersion par contre...  ::rolleyes::  C'est comme ça que le marché est inondé de jeux vr qui pourraient très bien se jouer en 2D (et de conversions inutiles comme les Skyrim et compagnie).

----------


## Howii

> Le vrai truc c'est la mise à jour du hammer.
> 
> Mais bon c'est du VR 100%, donc çà va toucher maxi 0,5% des joueurs.
> 
> Si c'est juste pour vendre des casques VR c'est mal tourné et la communication est catastrophique, ils auraient du annoncer un autre jeu non VR.
> 
> Il sont entrain de faire leur diablo immortal.


Si on compare l'accueil global sur le net ou le ratio pouces bleus/pouces rouges sur YouTube, je ne suis pas convaincu par la pertinence de ton analyse  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Rabaissé HL Alyx au même niveau que la tentative mercantile idiote et insultante de Blizzard c'est quand même pas spécialement la marque d'une grande capacité de réflexion.
> Et si les gens veulent une VR moins cher, pour cela il va falloir prouver que le marché potentiel existe, comme l'ont fait les consoles avant, quand elles étaient hors de pris pour le commun des mortels.


Je suis d'accord, ce sont clairement des réactions excessives et un brin puéril, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un rejet comme à l'annonce de Diablo Immortal en dehors des suspects habituels. Encore heureux, d'ailleurs. Maintenant pour ce qui est du marché potentiel, j'avais déjà un vague intérêt pour la VR mais peu de considération pour ce marché digne à bien des égards des années 1990 (et encore, le marché PC des années 1990). Après ce trailer je vois son futur bien différemment et je ne pense pas être le seul.

Et sinon :

----------


## Turgon

> Bon d'accord, deux posts.


Mais on s'en fiche un peu quelque part. Personnellement, je voulais juste exprimer mon désintérêt d'un HL sous VR qui est au même niveau que celui pour un Diablo sur mobile. Mais en même temps tu t'attends à quoi ? On exprime nos sentiments suite à l'annonce parce qu'au final on a que ça à faire (et perso parce que je veux garder un petit drapeau pour suivre le sujet de temps à autre). Moi c'est le désintérêt, le type à qui tu réponds a besoin d'exprimer son sentiment de supériorité sur la plèbe, d'autres c'est le doute, etc, etc... Faut clairement pas s'attendre à lire des avis intéressants sur un truc avec aussi peu d'infos.

Sur ce je vous laisse, je ne repasserai sur le topic que pour lire les shitstorms à venir qui seront nombreuses je l'espère.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Un oculus rift S c'est 450 euros. Le pc qui va avec pour jouer dans de trés bonnes conditions, c'est 800 euros.
Alors oui, c'est un investissement, mais pas beaucoup plus que celui que les joueurs consoles (j'en fais parti) devront faire l'année prochaine quand il faudra acheter une ps5 et une tv 4k pour en profiter correctement.




> blabla


triggered

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah on va pas être trop dur avec le trailer, mais en tout bien tout honneur, sauf le respect des parties concernées, il pue la merde. C'est pas ce que t'as envie de montrer pour une annonce de ce genre, y'a rien qui met la VR en avant mis à part les mains de Rayman et l'interaction vite fait avec un seau et le mur (et un superbe tir croisé de la main dominante), de même la DA n'est absolument pas mise en valeur avec ces couloirs sombres. Y'a un vieux puzzle game présenté, le genre de truc qui te gave après 10 min de jeu.

Genre l'affiche du jeu dans le premier post (à la 3eme personne lol) est vraiment belle avec la différence d'échelle, mais on retrouve rien de ça dans le trailer, c'est FPS lambda n°72

Un exemple simple de ce qu'ils auraient pu faire:

Démarrer avec une scène d'ambiance comme la classique arrivée en métro, superbe vue sur la ville etc. direction artistique qui pète tout. Tu crois que c'est un FPS classique, tu vois le personnage commencer à bouger comme dans un FPS.

ET PAF!

Tout d'un coup y'a une mécanique VR only qui apparait et qui te fait comprendre qu'attention mon coco rien ne va plus, il va falloir un casque et du collyre.

Genre l'équivalent d'un 360 No Scope à la souris, mais avec un casque, genre une main qui donne la monnaie à la caissière pendant que l'autre range les courses dans le sac, VR ONLY mon gars tu peux pas gérer ça à la souris

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon sinon j'en profite pour refaire de la pub pour un jeu qui vient de sortir et que j'ai adoré, son seul défaut est qu'il n'est disponible que sur l'Epic Game Store. C'est une aventure courte mais c'était un grand plaisir.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Valve a encore 2 autres gros jeux VR dans les cartons. 
Ca va être cool de lire les shitstorm.  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Maintenant pour ce qui est du marché potentiel, j'avais déjà un vague intérêt pour la VR mais peu de considération pour ce marché digne à bien des égards des années 1990 (et encore, le marché PC des années 1990). Après ce trailer je vois son futur bien différemment et je ne pense pas être le seul.


+1

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Tout d'un coup y'a une mécanique VR only qui apparait


Alors c'est un peu ça le probleme de la VR, c'est que l’intérêt du truc, c'est pas vraiment dans le gameplay et le jeu en lui même. C'est dans le contrôle du jeu, la façon de s'y mouvoir, d'y interagir. La VR ne pourra probablement pas proposer de réelle évolution dans la facon de concevoir techniquement un jeu video (une main virtuelle qui renverse des bouteilles sur une étagere, c'est pas vraiment une évolution ni quelque chose de nouveau même dans un jeu non VR), ca sera plus une autre façon de consommer le même produit. C'est donc trés difficile à mettre en valeur dans une video toute plate sur un écran normal. Ou alors faudrait montrer un mec se déplacer dans sa piece et voir que quand il fait un shoryuken ben dans le jeu ca fait un shoryuken, mais bon visuellement c'est déjà moins vendeur de voir un type en survet avec un gros casque et des cables partout.

La VR c'est pas une évolution du jeux video, c'est une alternative à ton écran et à tes manettes/clavier/souris. Je l'avais dis dans la page précédente et tu as tout à fait raison, ce trailer aurait trés bien pu être celui d'un jeu FPS clavier  souris tout à fait standard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Perso je m'en cogne toujours un peu de la VR, mais de toute façon c'est pas comme si le projet empiétait sur d'autres jeux Valve plus intéressant, donc bon, qu'ils se fassent plaisir, peut être que ça donnera du pognon pour HL3. Oui j'y crois toujours, je m'en fous, le Messie reviendra forcément un jour  :Emo:

----------


## Herr Peter

Je pensais pas le dire, mais la bande-annonce fait bien envie (ça doit être une première pour un jeu VR) et j'adore le rendu visuel.

----------


## Dicsaw

> triggered


Le sel pur sel.  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Perso je m'en cogne toujours un peu de la VR, mais de toute façon c'est pas comme si le projet empiétait sur d'autres jeux Valve plus intéressant, donc bon, qu'ils se fassent plaisir, peut être que ça donnera du pognon pour HL3. Oui j'y crois toujours, je m'en fous, le Messie reviendra forcément un jour


Le pognon, Valve l'a déjà avec Steam  ::P: 
Le truc cool de la VR, c'est qu'on y joue de façon totalement naturelle et qu'on ressent des frissons qu'on n'a pas sur un jeu classique sur écran. Vas jouer à un survival horror en VR ? Tu vas tellement flipper que ça influe complètement sur ta façon de jouer.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bla


J'en demande pas beaucoup en vrai, je suis surpris du manque de différence avec la vision d'un FPS classique.

Pourquoi ne pas montrer d'avantage de mouvements qui ne sont pas vraiment faisables au clavier souris, genre observer son propre corps (modèle 3D).

Typiquement dans les FPS, mis à part Mirror's Edge et peut être quelques autre, tu peux pas observer tes bras ou ton nombril.

C'est juste une idée à la con, j'ai pas eu le temps de réflechir aux implications de la VR en terme de Game Design. Mais ça devrait être tout l'object du trailer à mon avis.

Beaucoup de cinématique non interactives de jeux vidéo utilisent le fait que le joueurs ne contrôle plus le personnage pour faire des trucs cools. Découvrir que tu viens de te faire trahir, la caméra baisse les yeux vers le ventre et on découvre une dague.

Là on voit que y'a l'interface sur la main gauche d'Alyx mais visuellement tout est à la même "échelle", même FOV (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_...in_video_games), même level design, même body awareness, même système de tir.

Pourquoi ne pas exploiter l'impossibilité de tourner la tête à 360° par exemple, ou séparer la rotation du corps et de la tête, habituellement liés dans un FPS classique.

S'pas inventif du tout, d'un point de vue gameplay ou visuel.

M'enfin je parais p'têt négatif mais j'attends de voir, Valve pourrait très bien surprendre avec un bon jeu qui donne envie d'essayer la VR. Mais le trailer est raté je trouve.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je pensais pas le dire, mais la bande-annonce fait bien envie (ça doit être une première pour un jeu VR) et j'adore le rendu visuel.


D'un autre côté , c'est le seul jeux VR AAA qui soit mis en évidence sur les sites de jeux généralistes. Et pourtant, il y a déjà des jeux VR AA / AAA avec un visuel top moumoutte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> M'enfin je parais p'têt négatif mais j'attends de voir, Valve pourrait très bien surprendre avec un bon jeu qui donne envie d'essayer la VR. Mais le trailer est raté je trouve.


C'est la grosse difficulté de faire ressortir les atouts de la VR en vidéo. Super Hot VR ou Payday 2 VR, c'est un énorme bon en avant en terme de libertés de mouvements.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le trailer est en tout cas très chouette, visuellement ça fait penser beh...A ce que j'attendrais d'un HL3. Esthétiquement on retrouve HL² mais avec une technique au goût du jour, et putain ça tabasse.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je me demande si l'animation de recharge du flingue est automatique, ça a l'air 100% d'être une animation scriptée mais ça serait bizarre de perdre le contrôle des mains non?

J'attends les avis de canards qui le prendront à la sortie, ça va arriver vite.

Au pire vous pourrez recycler votre casque pour jouer à Cyberpunk 2077 le mois suivant  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je me demande si l'animation de recharge du flingue est automatique, ça a l'air 100% d'être une animation scriptée mais ça serait bizarre de perdre le contrôle des mains non?
> 
> J'attends les avis de canards qui le prendront à la sortie, ça va arriver vite.
> 
> Au pire vous pourrez recycler votre casque pour jouer à Cyberpunk 2077


Le chargement de l'arme, c'est le joueur qui le fait. On a déjà ce genre de mécanique dans Onward (America's Army en VR), H3VR et Pavlov VR (Counterstrike like en VR)

----------


## Dicsaw

> M'enfin je parais p'têt négatif


Non, juste bourré.

----------


## Megiddo

> Et je pense qu'une bonne moitié des réactions mitigées (il y en a pas vraiment beaucoup pour l'instant) peuvent être directement attribuées au sel d'être exclu de la fête quand on a pas de casque VR. Je le sais, je suis légèrement salé moi-même. Mais ça a quand même l'air d'être le jeu qui va me faire tenter l'aventure le jour où j'aurais les sous.


Un peu le même avis. J'ai jusqu'à présent considéré qu'un casque VR était une dépense plutôt somptuaire. En dehors des simus de combat aérien ou des simus de sport mécanique qui sont séduisantes (mais bon, dernièrement, jouer avec un pad sur le canapé est plus facile et plus rapide pour tout le monde, le volant sort pour les grandes occasions), j'ai jamais vraiment été attiré par le matos en lui-même, parce que les jeux n'en tiraient pas grand chose que je trouvais réellement novateur ou immersif en termes de mécaniques de gameplay, au-delà de l'aspect visuel. Se déplacer ou déplacer la caméra avec les manettes dans les mains, mouais. Pour les FPS dont je suis pourtant assez fan, un Arma 3 ou des titres développés plus spécifiquement pour ce périphérique ne m'auront pas fait sauter le pas non plus. Même un Onward qui semble être ce qui se fait de plus abouti, à mon goût. Par contre je vais trouver un Beat Saber bien marrant.

Half Life, c'est une institution, c'est sûr, mais il faudra qu'Alyx propose quand même de grandes, grandes choses au niveau du gameplay, de la mise en scène, de l'utilisation du périphérique, pour me faire sauter le pas.

Pour l'instant, ce qu'on voit sur le trailer est plutôt joli, laisse suggérer que les éléments du décor seront interactifs avec pourquoi pas une physique intéressante des objets, en fonction de nos mouvements (on voit le perso fouiller des étagères pour prendre ses munitions, pousser un pot de peinture pour se ménager un angle de vision ou de tir, diverses manipulations ou mouvements qui mettront peut-être le périphérique à profit), mais au-delà de ça, le trailer ne semble pour l'instant pas montrer des choses qui sont révolutionnaires.

A suivre avec intérêt ceci dit, parce que… Half Life.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ma brique de jus de pomme qui a tourné sûrement

----------


## Ourg

> Alors c'est un peu ça le probleme de la VR, c'est que l’intérêt du truc, c'est pas vraiment dans le gameplay et le jeu en lui même. C'est dans le contrôle du jeu, la façon de s'y mouvoir, d'y interagir. La VR ne pourra probablement pas proposer de réelle évolution dans la facon de concevoir techniquement un jeu video (une main virtuelle qui renverse des bouteilles sur une étagere, c'est pas vraiment une évolution ni quelque chose de nouveau même dans un jeu non VR), ca sera plus une autre façon de consommer le même produit. C'est donc trés difficile à mettre en valeur dans une video toute plate sur un écran normal. Ou alors faudrait montrer un mec se déplacer dans sa piece et voir que quand il fait un shoryuken ben dans le jeu ca fait un shoryuken, mais bon visuellement c'est déjà moins vendeur de voir un type en survet avec un gros casque et des cables partout.
> 
> La VR c'est pas une évolution du jeux video, c'est une alternative à ton écran et à tes manettes/clavier/souris. Je l'avais dis dans la page précédente et tu as tout à fait raison, ce trailer aurait trés bien pu être celui d'un jeu FPS clavier  souris tout à fait standard.



j'ai un oculus CV1, j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser car technologiquement à la ramasse. La VR est bien seulement pour les jeux de "cockpit" car on est naturellement en position assise. Pour ce qui est des FPS type HL sont une purge car l'immersion va être cassée par les mouvements, à moins que çà soit un railshooter (ce qui serait encore pire).

Le problème de ce HL, c'est qu'il s'adresse à une extrème minorité et seulement une autre extrème minorité sera prêt à dépenser 1000 dollars pour un jeu. Oui 1000 dollars car il n'y a que le valve index qui vaut la peine d'être acheté car c'est le meilleur technologiquement.

Maintenant que valve veuille favoriser le VR pour vendre son stock de casque et faire un jeu en exclu ne me dérange pas. Par contre quand une grosse communauté attends un HL3 et qu'on se tape après quasiment 9 ans sans rien (je compte pas artifact qui n'existe pas) un jeu pour une minorité, oui ça fait chier. Une communication intelligente aurait été de l'annonce en parallèle à un gros jeu non VR.

C'est çà l’analogie que je fais avec diablo immortal.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ma brique de jus de pomme qui a tourné sûrement


Ça te donne une idée de ce que donne 3h de vr.  ::o: 





> j'ai un oculus cv1, j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser car technologiquement à la ramasse.





> il n'y a que le valve index qui vaut la peine d'être acheté car c'est le meilleur technologiquement.


l e l

----------


## Tenebris

Et half life 3 c'est pour quand du coup ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et half life 3 c'est pour quand du coup ?


En exclu VR également  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et half life 3 c'est pour quand du coup ?


Après Star Citizen.

Oui c'était facile, désolé.

----------


## Tenebris

> Après Star Citizen.
> 
> Oui c'était facile, désolé.


Je sais pas si c'est méchant pour SC ou pour HL3 en fait  ::P:

----------


## leon9999

> Et half life 3 c'est pour quand du coup ?


Duke Nukem Forever a pris 14 ans , on encore de la marge s'il commence maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Le problème de ce HL, c'est qu'il s'adresse à une extrème minorité et seulement une autre extrème minorité sera prêt à dépenser 1000 dollars pour un jeu. Oui 1000 dollars car il n'y a que le valve index qui vaut la peine d'être acheté car c'est le meilleur technologiquement..


Un oculus rift S propose 95% des features du Valve index pour 450 euros. La différence est dans l'image qui a une résolution légèrement inférieure, les contrôleurs qui ne font pas la distinctions des 5 doigts (exclu valve index mais quasi pas utilisée à l'heure actuelle), et une reconnaissance des mouvements moins fidèle dans le dos car systeme de détection embarqué (très superficiel car tu as rarement besoin de faire des mouvements précis avec tes mains dans le dos...). J'en ai un, un pote a le HTC vive pro, on joue ensemble aux mêmes jeux et dans les mêmes conditions. Je passe d'un appareil à l'autre sans remarquer de différence. Pour te dire, j'ai ressenti plus de differences entre une ps4 et une ps4 pro qu'entre les deux casques VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En tout cas, le jeu et le casque Valve Index est en tête des ventes

----------


## Cedski

HL 2 ep. 0.5 quoi... C'est quand meme sympa de voir City 17 version 2020.

N'ayant pas de vision binoculaire, je suis exclus de toute cette "hype", et n'aurais jamais de casque VR (c'est quand même cool je n'aurais jamais à dépenser une fortune là dedans  :^_^:  ), et j'avoue que... 
Je m'en tape.

J'aurais quand même bien aimé me balader dans un jeu HL (avec clavier souris du coup) "moderne". Je pense que j'aurais acheté quoi qu'il arrive en tant que fanbase.
Mais là... Ah ben non du coup.  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un oculus rift S propose 95% des features du Valve index pour 450 euros. La différence est dans l'image qui a une résolution légèrement inférieure, les contrôleurs qui ne font pas la distinctions des 5 doigts (exclu valve index mais quasi pas utilisée à l'heure actuelle), et une reconnaissance des mouvements moins fidèle dans le dos car systeme de détection embarqué (très superficiel car tu as rarement besoin de faire des mouvements précis avec tes mains dans le dos...). J'en ai un, un pote a le HTC vive pro, on joue ensemble aux mêmes jeux et dans les mêmes conditions. Je passe d'un appareil à l'autre sans remarquer de différence. Pour te dire, j'ai ressenti plus de differences entre une ps4 et une ps4 pro qu'entre les deux casques VR.


Entre les Wands et les Knuckles, y a pas mal de différences rien que sur le système de grip moins fatiguant, les capteurs de pression sur le grip et surtout pouvoir chopper / lancer des objets plus naturellement sur les Knuckles. D'ailleurs, si tu as testé Aperture Hand Lab, tu vois quelques possibilités d'intéractions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> HL 2 ep. 0.5 quoi... C'est quand meme sympa de voir City 17 version 2020.
> 
> N'ayant pas de vision binoculaire, je suis exclus de toute cette "hype", et n'aurais jamais de casque VR (c'est quand même cool je n'aurais jamais à dépenser une fortune là dedans  ), et j'avoue que... 
> Je m'en tape.
> 
> J'aurais quand même bien aimé me balader dans un jeu HL (avec clavier souris du coup) "moderne". Je pense que j'aurais acheté quoi qu'il arrive en tant que fanbase.
> Mais là... Ah ben non du coup.


Pour info, je ne vois pas la 3D (au dire de mon ophtalmo) mais ça ne m'a pas empêché de prendre un casque VR ou utiliser 3D Vision.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ouais, non. Valve avait certes fort à faire pour retrouver une place au chaud dans mon petit cœur tout meurtri après l'abandon pendant près de 15 ans de sa licence phare au beau milieu d'un cliffhanger, suivi de l'abandon apparent du développement de jeu vidéo tout court au profit de la monétisation outrancière d'expériences multijoueur aussi datées qu'insipides. Mais bien qu'ayant depuis longtemps fait mon deuil de toute attente, je restais prêt à pardonner beaucoup.

Je ne dirai donc pas tant que l'annonce d'un nouveau Half-Life exclusivement en VR est une déception ; c'est surtout qu'elle m'indiffère. Imposer la VR est peut-être l'idée du siècle, ou bien une connerie monumentale - la postérité en jugera. Là tout de suite maintenant, c'est surtout très clivant. Je pourrais très bien me payer le matos, et je n'exclus pas totalement de devenir client à terme pour de la simu par exemple, mais l'idée de devoir enfiler un casque à vomi pour jouer à quoi que ce soit d'autre ne m'attire absolument pas, pour des raisons que l'évolution de l'offre ou de la technologie sont peu susceptibles de remettre en cause : ma quête d'immersion et de sensations fortes s'accommode très bien de la distance imposée par l'interface écran/clavier/souris/manette. Je suis très content de jouer à Half-Life du bout de mes doigts boudinés graciles, je n'ai ni besoin ni envie de me sentir physiquement à City 17 avec un pied-de-biche entre les mains.

Bref, je suis d'avis qu'il y avait peut-être mieux à faire pour relancer la licence et reconquérir le cœur des fans de la première heure, si tant est qu'ils y accordent la moindre importance (spoiler : probablement pas). En l'état de la proposition, je ne me vois pas franchir le pas. J'attendrai (sans doute longtemps...) un jeu susceptible de marquer l'histoire du genre avec des moyens conventionnels plutôt qu'un gimmick technologique, comme l'avaient fait les précédents HL. Ou alors juste un HL3 honnête et réussi à défaut d'être révolutionnaire.

Ce n'est bien sûr qu'un avis personnel, je ne suis pas ici pour lancer une polémique ou gâcher le plaisir des autres.  ::):  Au contraire j'avoue que j'envierais presque ceux qui commencent à se hyper... mais ici, non vraiment rien à faire, même pas une petite étincelle.

----------


## 564.3

Pour info ils parlent un peu de HL3 dans l'interview à propos de ce jeu (à 13:25): https://youtu.be/-9K0eJEmMEw?t=805

En gros pour remettre du contexte, le processus c'est qu'ils sont partis de mécanismes en VR et ont regardé quel univers était le plus adapté. Puis ils ont choisi celui de HL sans trop savoir quelle serait l'ambition du jeu, qui est devenue assez grande au final.
Mais on n'aurait pas plus un HL3 pour autant, ils ont l'air complètement tétanisés sur le sujet…

En mars 2020 le mec qui fait l'interview va publier ce qu'il s'est passé chez Valve depuis 10 ans autours de la VR, de HL, de ce jeu.

----------


## Nasma

Pour moi Half life est une licence du passé.

De bon souvenirs mais du passé.

Et on ne part pas pour connaitre la suite de l'histoire mais un spin off sur un perso secondaire. je dis pas que ça sera "Blue shift 2" mais c'est pas gordon Frreman notre muet préféré.

Mais bon malgré ça, je suivrais le jeu d'un oeil distrait et l'aurai acheté a sa sortie sauf que ...

il est VR et que la technologie ne me fais pas craquer. Je comprend l'idée d'utiliser une licence pour vendre une "nouvelle" façon de joué mais ça exclue quand même ceux qui aimait bien l'ancienne.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Ouais, non.


Excellente synthèse de la situation.

----------


## Howii

> j'ai un oculus CV1, j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser car technologiquement à la ramasse. La VR est bien seulement pour les jeux de "cockpit" car on est naturellement en position assise. Pour ce qui est des FPS type HL sont une purge car l'immersion va être cassée par les mouvements, à moins que çà soit un railshooter (ce qui serait encore pire).


Alors perso j'ai pu jouer à Farpoint sur PS (le FPS en VR avec la manette-flingue) et j'ai apprécié l'expérience. Quelques petites pertes d'équilibre pendant les déplacements quand même, mais on fini par s'habituer.

Ah et j'ai pas du tout de problème de motion sickness sur la VR en général, donc faut avouer que ça aide.

Après ben ... Avec mon salaire de smicard ça va être compliqué d'acheter un Index à 1000 balles quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Après ben ... Avec mon salaire de smicard ça va être compliqué d'acheter un Index à 1000 balles quoi


Tu as les casques WMR (Windows Mixed Reality) vendu à partir de 150 € (Dell, Lenovo, HP, Samsung, Acer). A partir de 400 € si tu prends un Oculus Rift S / Oculus Quest + cables USB

----------


## Angelina

> Pour moi Half life est une licence du passé.
> 
> De bon souvenirs mais du passé.


Pour moi HL c'est lié à l'AMD Athlon 2800, à Windows XP, aux baladeurs MP3, et les dvds copiés de Jack Bauer.

La place de tout ça est à la poubelle (ou une vieille cave humide et poussiéreuse pour les masos), et je n'ai absolument pas envie de revisiter City 17, que ça soit dans HL3 ou Alyx.

Sinon, bah tant mieux pour ceux qui ont la VR, ça leur fera un probablement bon jeu.

----------


## Mapper

Je me demande si Portal aurait pas été plus intéressant pour de la VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je me demande si Portal aurait pas été plus intéressant pour de la VR.


Déjà fait en 2016 via Portal : Stories VR. Bon, ce n'est pas Valve.
Et il n'y avait rien de spécial qui pourrait exploiter les possibilités de la VR.

----------


## Enclaver

> https://www.mobygames.com/images/sho...-its-glory.jpg
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1574359795


Clairement on voit la différence.
Mais pourquoi n'avoir pas créer un tout nouvel univers comme HL2 en son temps?  ::blink:: 
J'ai pas tellement envie de "rebouffer" du City 17 après 3 (Oui 3  ::):  ) épisodes!
La en plus c'est du Vicktor Antonov mais sans lui quoi.  :ouaiouai: 

Et ce body awarness mon dieu!

Et la VR ça exclu beaucoup de joueurs...

Mais j'avoue que l'annonce d'un nouvel HL...c'est historique.  :;): 

Sinon intéressant le descriptif de steam :

"Immergez-vous dans les interactions intenses avec l'environnement, la résolution d'énigmes, l'exploration du monde et les combats sanglants.

Cachez-vous derrière un pan de mur sous un barnacle pour viser et effectuer un tir impossible. Fouillez des étagères pour trouver de quoi vous soigner ou de quoi recharger votre arme. Utilisez vos outils pour pirater les interfaces extraterrestres. Lancez une bouteille par la fenêtre pour faire diversion. Débarrassez-vous d'un crabe de tête accroché à votre visage et lancez-le sur un soldat du Cartel."

----------


## nodulle

Sandale ! le topic n'est même pas dans le sous-forum dédié !  :Cell: 


Sinon comme on l'a souvent répété sur le topic dédié, la VR il faut l'avoir tester pour comprendre. Et pas le truc tout naze (même pas 6 DOF) il y a quinze ans au Futuroscope (je m'en souviens encore  :Gerbe: ). Et ça n'est pas non plus comparable à la 3D au cinéma car ton film qu'il soit 2D ou 3D tu le regarde sur un écran, il y a un certain recul dans l'immersion du film. Alors que en VR tu vis pleinement le truc en total immersion dans le jeu ce qui n'a strictement rien à voir.  ::): 

En tout cas je suis pressé de pouvoir y jouer, en tant qu'habitué à la VR on voit bien les petits détails spécifique au medium (c'est surement le problème d'ailleurs ceux qui y sont étranger ne vont pas y voir les atouts), le trailer donne bien envie ! Un HL en VR put*in !  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

> Je me demande si Portal aurait pas été plus intéressant pour de la VR.


Ils en parlent dans l'interview, ça leur semblait trop risqué pour leur premier gros jeu VR de balancer les gens plein pot dans des boucles de portails pour prendre de la vitesse et finir par un salto vrillé atterrissage pointe de pieds  :Gerbe:  (c'est moi qui rajoute les détails, mais c'est l'idée)

Bon, il y a divers jeux qui font ça en VR, mais avec certaines contraintes et trucs/astuces pour que ça se passe bien. Et ça dépend aussi des gens, donc ça limite la cible. Je pense à Climbey, To the Top, Sairento, Sprint Vector, Jet Island…

Là ils font une expérience plus posée et solo, avec plein d'options de déplacement pour que tout le monde puisse y jouer sans problèmes.

----------


## Eryslandy

Ça a l'air excellent.  :Bave: 
Half life en VR ça promet une chiée d'interactions possible. Half life 2 permettait déjà de bien s'amuser avec le moteur physique, ça peut donner du lourd en VR. 

Je suis d'accord avec je ne sais plus qui avant moi : la VR, il faut l'avoir testé pour comprendre. En terme d'immersion le potentiel est fou, mais encore peu exploité. Le trailer montre, à mon humble avis, le genre de jeu que je me voyais faire quand la techno est sortie. Au lieu de ça on a eu des mini jeu vendu 5 fois leurs prix, malgré quelques excellents portes étendards VR.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> HL 2 ep. 0.5 quoi... C'est quand meme sympa de voir City 17 version 2020.
> 
> N'ayant pas de vision binoculaire, je suis exclus de toute cette "hype", et n'aurais jamais de casque VR (c'est quand même cool je n'aurais jamais à dépenser une fortune là dedans  ), et j'avoue que... 
> Je m'en tape.
> 
> J'aurais quand même bien aimé me balader dans un jeu HL (avec clavier souris du coup) "moderne". Je pense que j'aurais acheté quoi qu'il arrive en tant que fanbase.
> Mais là... Ah ben non du coup.


Vision stéréoscopique, tu veux dire?

J'en ait pas non plus (enfin... très faible, 2/10 par là) mais j'aime beaucoup l'immersion VR. C'est plus que le simple fait de "voir en 3D": c'est surtout les interactions avec tout ce qui t'entoure. Comme le faisait remarquer un autre canard, non, les animations ne sont plus "automatiques", mais de réels gestes, ou tu saisi la culasse du flingue pour la reculer et jeter un oeil dans la chambre voir si l'arme est chargée. Et tu dois compter sur ton skill manuel pour faire un rechargement rapide en plein milieu d'un fight sans te bananer  ::P: 

La VR "roomscale" que je pratique te permet réellement de te sentir au milieu de l'action, et malheureusement, un trailer 2D ne te permet pas de ressentir ça.

Valve a sorti un démonstrateur il y a quelque temps, "the lab" qui montre le travail qu'ils ont fait sur les interactions avec l'enviironnement, c'est assez insane.

Le coté "mains qui flottent" peut être moddé très facilement, Le corps est un des premiers trucs que les moddeurs rajoutent, voir Skyrim VR par exemple. Après c'est une question de gout.

----------


## Cedski

> Vision stéréoscopique, tu veux dire?
> 
> J'en ait pas non plus (enfin... très faible, 2/10 par là) mais j'aime beaucoup l'immersion VR. C'est plus que le simple fait de "voir en 3D": c'est surtout les interactions avec tout ce qui t'entoure. Comme le faisait remarquer un autre canard, non, les animations ne sont plus "automatiques", mais de réels gestes, ou tu saisi la culasse du flingue pour la reculer et jeter un oeil dans la chambre voir si l'arme est chargée. Et tu dois compter sur ton skill manuel pour faire un rechargement rapide en plein milieu d'un fight sans te bananer 
> 
> La VR "roomscale" que je pratique te permet réellement de te sentir au milieu de l'action, et malheureusement, un trailer 2D ne te permet pas de ressentir ça.
> 
> Valve a sorti un démonstrateur il y a quelque temps, "the lab" qui montre le travail qu'ils ont fait sur les interactions avec l'enviironnement, c'est assez insane.
> 
> Le coté "mains qui flottent" peut être moddé très facilement, Le corps est un des premiers trucs que les moddeurs rajoutent, voir Skyrim VR par exemple. Après c'est une question de gout.


Ben c'est plus ou moins lié. Je n'ai pas de vision binoculaire, si mes deux yeux voient, un seul fixe (ça dépend lequel). J'ai un strabisme divergent.
Normalement le cerveau assemble les deux images envoyées par les yeux pour fabriquer une image, qui est alors stéréoscopique (en "3D" quoi) du coup et permet une meilleur appréciation des distances.
(mais même avec des yeux moins pourris que les miens, ça peut ne pas marcher... Typiquement meme si on arrivait à me redresser les deux yeux, je ne l'aurais pas, mon cerveau ayant perdu cette aptitude... Dans tous les cas moi là c'est sur que ça ne marche pas du tout. Un pote orthoptiste m'avait expliqué que ce n'était pas si binaire que ça)

ALors les films 3D sont déjà une horreur sans nom pour moi (et ça j'ai testé), la VR je n'imagine pas la cata.  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour info, si vous lancez Steam VR avec votre Valve Index / COntrolleur Valve Index, vous avez dans votre bibliothèque Steam, Half Life Alyx.
Je viens de le voir apparaître en sortant de Vader Immortal Episode 3.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Ah, je déteste aussi les films 3D, je trouve que ça ne m'apporte rien. Mais ça n'a rien à voir a vec la VR, tu devrais essayer  ::P: 

Dans mon cas, c'est le fait d'avoir un oeil myope et l'autre hypermétrope: une fois corrigé avec des lunettes, une image est plus grosse que l'autre. (en plus d'avoir par conséquent un oeil très dominant, le myope) Le cerveau "assemble" les 2 images malgré tout. Mais même si je n'ai pas l'effet stéréoscopique, l'immersion et les interactions sont bien là, elles. Je veux dire: faut avoir essayé de regarder en bas d'un immeuble en VR pour se rendre compte qu'il est un peu con, ce cerveau, il y croit, lui et insiste que ce serait une très mauvaise idée de continuer de regarder en bas ou de s'approcher de ce vide  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ben c'est plus ou moins lié. Je n'ai pas de vision binoculaire, si mes deux yeux voient, un seul fixe (ça dépend lequel). J'ai un strabisme divergent.
> Normalement le cerveau assemble les deux images envoyées par les yeux pour fabriquer une image, qui est alors stéréoscopique (en "3D" quoi) du coup et permet une meilleur appréciation des distances.
> (mais même avec des yeux moins pourris que les miens, ça peut ne pas marcher... Typiquement meme si on arrivait à me redresser les deux yeux, je ne l'aurais pas, mon cerveau ayant perdu cette aptitude... Dans tous les cas moi là c'est sur que ça ne marche pas du tout. Un pote orthoptiste m'avait expliqué que ce n'était pas si binaire que ça)
> 
> ALors les films 3D sont déjà une horreur sans nom pour moi (et ça j'ai testé), la VR je n'imagine pas la cata.


Je ne vois pas, voir difficilement la 3D dans les films 3D (mais ça dépend du film et aussi si c'est de la 3D passive ou active). AVec 3D Vision, étant donné qu'on peut modifier la profondeur, en la mettant au max, tu vois en 3D.
Et en VR, tu as 2 images réellement distincte comme en vrai.

----------


## Jarec

Entre ceux qui trouvent le jeu beau, ceux qui disent que la 3D au cinéma n'apporte absolument rien, et ceux qui pense que valve va sortir un bon jeu apres artifact et dota underlords, je sens que ce topic va me faire beaucoup rire, petit flag  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

Tout excité par cette bande annonce, Half Life 2 étant probablement le jeu qui m'a fait basculer dans le jeux vidéo et auquel j'ai le plus rejoué depuis (et que je trouve toujours autant chez d'oeuvresque, je ne suis pas certains que beaucoup de FPS ait réussi à faire mieux depuis) . Néanmoins comme beaucoup d'autres, j'aurais préféré voir un début de HL3 et non une œuvre VR. Après je comprends pourquoi Valve fait ça, et Valve à toujours été bon pour introduire de nouvelles tech, donc je m'attends à un truc très bien. Mais je n'y jouerais pas d'ici longtemps je pense.  ::cry::

----------


## nodulle

> ...


Comme dit plus au la VR n'a rien à voir avec un film 3D. Que tu aies un strabisme, que tu n'aies pas de vision binoculaire, que tu aies n’importe quel autre problème de vision voir même si tu étais borgne tu verras en VR exactement comme tu vois le monde réel. C'est donc un faux problème.  ::):

----------


## wiotts

> Sinon comme on l'a souvent répété sur le topic dédié, la VR il faut l'avoir tester pour comprendre. Et pas le truc tout naze (même pas 6 DOF) il y a quinze ans au Futuroscope (je m'en souviens encore ). Et ça n'est pas non plus comparable à la 3D au cinéma car ton film qu'il soit 2D ou 3D tu le regarde sur un écran, il y a un certain recul dans l'immersion du film. Alors que en VR tu vis pleinement le truc en total immersion dans le jeu ce qui n'a strictement rien à voir. 
> 
> En tout cas je suis pressé de pouvoir y jouer, en tant qu'habitué à la VR on voit bien les petits détails spécifique au medium (c'est surement le problème d'ailleurs ceux qui y sont étranger ne vont pas y voir les atouts), le trailer donne bien envie ! Un HL en VR put*in !


Voilà ! C'est un des gros problèmes de la VR. Très compliqué à vendre et à donner une idée du ressenti. 
D'ailleurs il existait pas un topic pour proposer des rencontres/démo entre canards possesseurs de casques VR et ceux qui veulent tester pour se faire une idée, ou je confond avec d'autres sites?

----------


## neophus

Ça donne envie sauf la VR quoi... mais bon si ça peut relancer la licence et la communauté sur de nouveaux projets pourquoi pas

----------


## Sorkar

Ahhhhhhhhhh cette hyyyyyyype ca va etre lonnnnnnng  :Vibre: 

Mais lol on vois direct les gros aigris qui n'ont pas de casque, ce sel, cette mauvaise fois, les prochains mois vont etre savoureux  ::love::

----------


## madfox

> En tout cas je suis pressé de pouvoir y jouer, en tant qu'habitué à la VR on voit bien les petits détails spécifique au medium (c'est surement le problème d'ailleurs ceux qui y sont étranger ne vont pas y voir les atouts), le trailer donne bien envie ! Un HL en VR put*in !


C'est exactement ça! Le trailer pour les non-initiés ressemble à une suite de scène scriptés comme on en voit souvent alors qu'au contraire il montre des tas de possibilités d’interactions avec l'environnement.

Ce qui m'a pas mal intrigué dans ce trailer ce sont les interactions grâce au langage corporel quand Alyx/le joueur lève les mains pour se rendre. Est ce que c'est une juste une forme de RP pour appuyer la mise en scène dans le trailer ou de vrai possibilités de signer (comme mis en avant dans la démo "Aperture Hand Lab") qui permettrait par exemple dans le cas de cette scène de tromper l'adversaire en faisant fi de se rendre avant de lui coller une prune en pleine face?  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ce qui m'a pas mal intrigué dans ce trailer ce sont les interactions grâce au langage corporel quand Alyx/le joueur lève les mains pour se rendre. Est ce que c'est une juste une forme de RP pour appuyer la mise en scène dans le trailer ou de vrai possibilités de signer (comme mis en avant dans la démo "Aperture Hand Lab") qui permettrait par exemple dans le cas de cette scène de tromper l'adversaire en faisant fi de se rendre avant de lui coller une prune en pleine face?


Oui très bonne remarque en effet. Si ils ont introduit un système de reconnaissance de certains gestes par l'IA ce serait très intéressant.

----------


## Cedski

> Comme dit plus au la VR n'a rien à voir avec un film 3D. Que tu aies un strabisme, que tu n'aies pas de vision binoculaire, que tu aies n’importe quel autre problème de vision voir même si tu étais borgne tu verras en VR exactement comme tu vois le monde réel. C'est donc un faux problème.



Mais du coup il y a quand même beaucoup moins d'interet de la VR sans la 3D non ??? Enfin c'est juste un écran tout proche de tes yeux qui t'isole de l'extérieur. Bon, un point pour l'isolation si = "immersion".Mais tout ça pour ça ??? 
Je ne vous comprends pas.

----------


## neophus

Ya une liste de compatibilité VR pour ce jeu en dehors du matos de valve svp ? merci

----------


## Sorkar

> Mais du coup il y a quand même beaucoup moins d'interet de la VR sans la 3D non ??? Enfin c'est juste un écran tout proche de tes yeux qui t'isole de l'extérieur. Bon, un point pour l'isolation si = "immersion".Mais tout ça pour ça ??? 
> Je ne vous comprends pas.


 ::XD:: 

2019.

 :Facepalm: 

Qu'on passe ce topic dans le sous topic VR par pitié...

----------


## theartemis

> Ya une liste de compatibilité VR pour ce jeu en dehors du matos de valve svp ? merci



Oui :
https://half-life.com/en/alyx/vr

----------


## nodulle

> Mais du coup il y a quand même beaucoup moins d'interet de la VR sans la 3D non ??? Enfin c'est juste un écran tout proche de tes yeux qui t'isole de l'extérieur. Bon, un point pour l'isolation si = "immersion".Mais tout ça pour ça ??? 
> Je ne vous comprends pas.


Mais non, comme je l'ai dis plus haut tu vois en VR comme dans le monde réel. Chaque œil reçoit une image différente, le cerveau fait le reste.

Si vous avez des questions concernant la VR ou si vous voulez simplement y discuter il y a le topic des jeux et le topic du matos qui sont surement plus appropriés  ::): .

----------


## Ourg

> Comme dit plus au la VR n'a rien à voir avec un film 3D. Que tu aies un strabisme, que tu n'aies pas de vision binoculaire, que tu aies n’importe quel autre problème de vision voir même si tu étais borgne tu verras en VR exactement comme tu vois le monde réel. C'est donc un faux problème.


Un borne ne perçoit pas la profondeur et ne peut pas utiliser un casque VR.

Et la VR fonctionne justement sur un décalage de l'image entre chaque oeil pour feinter le cerveau et donner une impression de profondeur, c’est le principe de la stéréoscopie utilisée depuis 2 siècles.

----------


## Howii

Les borgnes peuvent pas non plus utiliser la vie réelle, du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Oui 1000 dollars car il n'y a que le valve index qui vaut la peine d'être acheté car c'est le meilleur technologiquement.


Ce qu'il faut pas lire  :Facepalm: 
Un WMR à 200 balles suffira largement, surtout chez des gens pour qui ça sera le premier casque, et/ou avec un pc qui de toute façon ne tiendra pas le 4k@90fps.


Bon, on passe le topic dans la section VR ?
Si on pouvait parler du jeu et pas avoir une fois de plus les critiques habituels concernant la VR de personnes qui n'ont jamais touché le truc ou vaguement avec les technologies d'il y a cinq ans, ça serait pas mal.
Pour les curieux sur le matos, il y a le topic en section hardware, on sera ravis de vous répondre et vous faire rentrer dans la secte  ::):  : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...i%C3%A9-de-CPC





> Un borne ne perçoit pas la profondeur et ne peut pas utiliser un casque VR.
> 
> Et la VR fonctionne justement sur un décalage de l'image entre chaque oeil pour feinter le cerveau et donner une impression de profondeur, c’est le principe de la stéréoscopie utilisée depuis 2 siècles.


Et sans mains on peut pas jouer à ce jeu non plus, c'est vraiment abusé.
La VR c'est pas juste de la 3D, c'est le 6DOF et un tracking des contrôles dans l'espace, ça change beaucoup de choses. On peut en parler ailleurs et laisser ce topic au jeu ?

----------


## Sorkar

Surtout que ca a été deja débatu et prouvé en long en large et en travers, niveau définition, entre un index, un cv1 et un wmr il y a un poil de cul pas plus. Les differences viennent du confort d'utilisation et du tracking principalement.

Mais effectivement si on pouvais vite deplacer le topic ca serai pas un mal. (bah jme suis auto report pour demander ^^)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Voilà ! C'est un des gros problèmes de la VR. Très compliqué à vendre et à donner une idée du ressenti. 
> D'ailleurs il existait pas un topic pour proposer des rencontres/démo entre canards possesseurs de casques VR et ceux qui veulent tester pour se faire une idée, ou je confond avec d'autres sites?


C'est bien trop dangereux ça je suis a dix casques VR acheté par des collègues/potes qui sont venus tester chez moi.

Sinon je suis mega sauce par le trailer et les annonces de Valve. Ils ont pensé a tout le monde : du mec qui joue assis avec son WMR au joueur roomscale sur son vive.


Le nombre de vues du trailer sur YT est assez dingue et je pense qu'on a un gros pivot de la VR. Ça fait se poser beaucoup de question aux gens qui ne sont pas encore équipes.

Cf ma signature si vous Avez des questions sur la VR.

----------


## ExPanda

Si ça pouvait mettre le coup de fouet nécessaire à la VR pour la faire un peu sortir de la marginalité, provoquer des achats et motiver les studios, ça serait pas mal.  ::lol:: 

Pour en revenir au jeu, ma première réaction n'était pas très enthousiaste, j'avais peur qu'ils nous fassent "juste" un jeu d'infiltration un peu flippant, qui est pas vraiment mon style de jeu préféré, encore moins en VR. Mais en re-regardant le trailer, la hype monte quand même. C'est Half-Life, merde ! Et la finition VR de chez Valve qu'on connait déjà, ça fait baver.

----------


## Fabiolo

Reste l'inconnue sur le déplacement. On en voit pas beaucoup le joueur se déplacer dans l'espace sur le trailer, à part sur 2-3 mètres qui peuvent se faire en room-scale. Mais ils ont sans doute volontairement pas montré du free move ou du teleport sur de grandes distances. Est-ce qu'ils se cherchent encore là-dessus?

----------


## Enclaver

> Si ça pouvait mettre le coup de fouet nécessaire à la VR pour la faire un peu sortir de la marginalité, provoquer des achats et motiver les studios, ça serait pas mal. 
> 
> Pour en revenir au jeu, ma première réaction n'était pas très enthousiaste, j'avais peur qu'ils nous fassent "juste" un jeu d'infiltration un peu flippant, qui est pas vraiment mon style de jeu préféré, encore moins en VR. Mais en re-regardant le trailer, la hype monte quand même. C'est Half-Life, merde ! Et la finition VR de chez Valve qu'on connait déjà, ça fait baver.


Oui c'est un nouveau HL!
Par contre retourner encore à City 17 après 14 ans...j'espérais un nouvel environnement / univers.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Mais du coup il y a quand même beaucoup moins d'interet de la VR sans la 3D non ??? Enfin c'est juste un écran tout proche de tes yeux qui t'isole de l'extérieur. Bon, un point pour l'isolation si = "immersion".Mais tout ça pour ça ??? 
> Je ne vous comprends pas.


Je crois que tu rates la partie "interaction" parce que tu ne vois pas bien de quoi il s'agit  ::P: 


En VR, tu tourne la tête "naturellement" pour changer ton point de vue sur la scene, et au bout d'un moment plus ou moins court selon les personnes (pour beaucoup, c'est instantané) tu ne t'aperçois pas que tu as un écran devant les yeux. Tu tourne la tête pour regarder la pièce autours de toi, avance ta main pour saisir un objet sur la table devant toi. Tu n'es pas assis devant un écran a cliquer sur un bouton pour saisir un objet tel un vulgaire QTE. Tu es debout, et ce sont bien tes bras et "tes mains" que tu bouge pour saisir ou actionner tel ou tel objet.


Quand tu recharges un gun,  tu va chercher avec ta main à ta ceinture (ou dans le fond d'un placard) les cartouches ou le chargeur, le saisi, l'amène a ton autre main pour le positionner bien face au puits de chargeur, charger, puis reculer la culasse, ect.


Et ça, ça se fait dans un environnement en 3 dimensions "ressenties" que tu ait la vision stéréoscopique ou non. Tu vois le flingue dans ta main, tu sais qu'il est a cette distance de toi, les cartouches A 1m de distance dans le fond du placard, la porte derrière toi, ect. Vision binoculaire ou pas, ton cerveau "ressent" l'environnement en 3 dimensions, sais ou tu te positionne dans la pièce, estime a quelle vitesse se rapproche cette horrible bestiole et quel angle/vitesse tu vas devoir donner à ton bras armé de ce pied de biche pour l'intercepter.


Et ce, même si tu es en pratique borgne. Même les borgnes perçoivent leur environnement en 3D et doivent bien essayer d'estimer les distances pour leurs actes de la vie quotidienne, et c'est pareil en VR. Le cerveau humain est assez balèze pour se faire une image mentale de ce qui l'entoure et des distances/positions relatives/vitesses approximatives des objets, même avec 1 seul œil fonctionnel, et c'est là, que réside l'immersion en VR, pas dans la vision stéréoscopique  ::P: 

[EDIT] pardon  ::P:  Mais c'est pas plus mal que ce sujet soit ici, et même si cette discussion a déjà eu lieu, ben ya des gens qui savent pas! Donc faut expliquer!

----------


## ExPanda

> Mais ils ont sans doute volontairement pas montré du free move ou du teleport sur de grandes distances. Est-ce qu'ils se cherchent encore là-dessus?


C'est pas dans le trailer mais il y a les infos sur le site : https://half-life.com/en/alyx/vr

Teleport, free locomotion, ou une sorte de dash.

  

On voit aussi qu'ils ont mis un Odyssey pour représenter les WMR, personnes de goût.  :Indeed:

----------


## Howii

C'est bien ils laissent le choix. Ils prévoient aussi ça pour la rotation du corps ? Sur Farpoint c'était pratique pour ceux qui sont malades lors de déplacements "normaux".

----------


## neophus

> Oui :
> https://half-life.com/en/alyx/vr


merci bien et un résumé niveau prix et qualité aussi si ça se trouve ?

----------


## vectra

> Mais curieux d'avoir l'avis de canards avec un casque VR et qui adorent ça


Coucou.
Y'a toute une sous-section du forum pour ça.

Perso, je ne passe même plus de temps sur les jeux non-VR, même si je vais tomber le casque pour Disco Elysium, Baldur 3, voire peut être Cyberpunk.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Surtout que ca a été deja débatu et prouvé en long en large et en travers, niveau définition, entre un index, un cv1 et un wmr il y a un poil de cul pas plus. Les differences viennent du confort d'utilisation et du tracking principalement.


LOL
Juste non.
Et après avoir testé la plupart.

----------


## madfox

> C'est bien ils laissent le choix. Ils prévoient aussi ça pour la rotation du corps ? Sur Farpoint c'était pratique pour ceux qui sont malades lors de déplacements "normaux".


Malade lors de la "rotation" du corps... ?  :nawak: 

Fait une recherche... > Farpoint > PSVR > front tracking bas de gamme > check

Vu qu'il est indiquer qu'il est possible de jouer assis il est pratiquement sûr que le jeu aura des commandes de rotation (et comme le jeu n'est compatible qu'avec du matos VR PC pas de malaise lors des rotations).  :;):

----------


## vectra

> Tout excité par cette bande annonce, Half Life 2 étant probablement le jeu qui m'a fait basculer dans le jeux vidéo et auquel j'ai le plus rejoué depuis (et que je trouve toujours autant chez d'oeuvresque, je ne suis pas certains que beaucoup de FPS ait réussi à faire mieux depuis) . Néanmoins comme beaucoup d'autres, j'aurais préféré voir un début de HL3 et non une œuvre VR. Après je comprends pourquoi Valve fait ça, et Valve à toujours été bon pour introduire de nouvelles tech, donc je m'attends à un truc très bien. Mais je n'y jouerais pas d'ici longtemps je pense.


Y'a Spice & Wolf en VR déjà  ::trollface:: 


Pour HL-Alyx, mon regret, c'est effectivement de ne voir que les mains du perso. Pas mal de jeux modélisent une bonne partie du tronc, voire un corps entier sans que ça choque. Je peux comprendre que l'excellent tracking des mains et des doigts se suffise à lui-même, mais je comprends que ça rebute.

Par contre, pour les joueurs classiques, dites-vous que même les joueurs VR expérimentés attendent de voir le jeu dans le casque avant de se faire une idée du rendu et du feedback. C'est souvent moins lisible une fois dans un bon casque, mais y'a la 3è dimension et l'immersion. Et c'est pas rien...

----------


## ExPanda

Tourner la caméra au stick en VR ça peut rendre malade oui.
Pour le sensibles  il y a la possibilité que le tp permette aussi de tourner la position du joueur et fasse pas juste un déplacement en translation, c'est top.





> LOL
> Juste non.
> Et après avoir testé la plupart.


Quelqu'un pour qui ça sera son premier casque en VR et qui n'a pas un pc du futur ça lui changera pas l'expérience du tout au tout.

----------


## Howii

> Malade lors de la "rotation" du corps... ?


Rotation de la caméra pardon (enfin le corps du personnage quoi). J'ai une pote qui a la gerbe avec les rotations et déplacements fluides, donc en utilisant les commandes à la manette pour le faire.

----------


## madfox

Les rotations dans le VR Steam Home et The lab se font par à-coup pour éviter la cinétose. On peut s'imaginer qu'il y aura la même chose dans HL:Alyx.

----------


## Anark

> Je suis d'accord, ce sont clairement des réactions excessives et un brin puéril, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un rejet comme à l'annonce de Diablo Immortal en dehors des suspects habituels. Encore heureux, d'ailleurs. Maintenant pour ce qui est du marché potentiel, j'avais déjà un vague intérêt pour la VR mais peu de considération pour ce marché digne à bien des égards des années 1990 (et encore, le marché PC des années 1990). Après ce trailer je vois son futur bien différemment et je ne pense pas être le seul.
> 
> Et sinon :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9K0eJEmMEw


Pas mal cette vidéo. Autant je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par la VR, autant il y a des choses à faire avec les contrôleurs.
Les différentes façons d'agir avec les portes semblent assez intéressantes, et pour le coup effectivement impossible à reproduire sur clavier/souris.

----------


## vectra

>madfox: 

Sincèrement, j'espère que trop pas.
C'est devenu la norme dans les jeux VR récents que de laisser définir le type de déplacement qui convient le mieux à l'utilisateur...

>Anark

Même pour un simple tir, ça change complètement l'expérience. Si tu as déjà tiré sur un stand de tir, tu mesures un peu la différence entre déplacer un curseur à la souris et tenir une arme et aligner la mire avec le viseur. Ca, plus la posture du corps qui change tout en infliltration, et les occlusions de l'environnement (passer le flingue au coin du mur pour tirer à l'abri), etc, etc.
La manette, c'est presque tout ton corps, et ce avec seulement 3 points de saisie (tête, mains), mais chacune en 6 degrés de liberté.

TL;DR
C'est pas très souvent que j'emploie le terme 'changement de paradigme', mais c'est pourtant ce qu'offre la VR de nos jours. 

Les casques récents offrent enfin une expérience honnêtement décente et correcte. Les jeux sont le point faible actuel de la VR avec pendant plusieurs années la sortie de beaucoup d'expérience 'indy' souvent trop courtes, le tout faute de moyens de développement du fait d'un public encore un peu confidentiel. Mais là, depuis Octobre, on enchaîne les gros titres avec des moyens type 'AA', plus cet épisode Half-Life, plus d'autres titres de Valve et Oculus en attente. La production accélère et augmente en qualité, clairement. Y compris chez les indies.

Ca fait un moment que le public 'simu' investit massivement en VR et ne compte pas revenir en arrière, vu que tous leurs titres sont portés en VR, que ces portages sont bien réussis, et que ces titres ont une durée de vie illimitée. Petit à petit, ça arrive sur le reste du PC. Et si ça n'arrive pas sur PC, ça arrivera de toute manière sur PS4/5 où le marché est conséquent et en progression.

Un test simple: Dirt Rally, un casque à 450 balles, un PC gamer capable d'envoyer du 2K, un volant/pédalier. Niquez vos mères pour me faire jouer à un jeu de bagnoles sur un écran dorénavant.

J'ai testé la VR des années 95: c'était de la merde. Là, ça marche. Au prix d'une CG grogamer. Il vous faut quoi de plus?

----------


## madfox

> >madfox: 
> 
> Sincèrement, j'espère que trop pas.
> C'est devenu la norme dans les jeux VR récents que de laisser définir le type de déplacement qui convient le mieux à l'utilisateur...


Je dis ça, mais c'est une des configuration par "défaut" que j'ai expérimenté au niveau des rotations (ça reste du Steam VR tout est configurable).

----------


## Howii

> Les rotations dans le VR Steam Home et The lab se font par à-coup pour éviter la cinétose. On peut s'imaginer qu'il y aura la même chose dans HL:Alyx.


Ouais mais du coup moi j'aime pas du tout par à-coups, alors j'espère vraiment qu'on pourra choisir :x

----------


## Bopnc

> Bon, on passe le topic dans la section VR ?
> [...]
> On peut en parler ailleurs et laisser ce topic au jeu ?


Je trouve ça pas mal moi, que ce topic soit dans la catégorie générale et qu'il permette des discussions autour de la VR. 

Ce jeu est une excellente opportunité de dissiper les idées reçues autour de cette technologie en passant la barrière de la réticence initiale (il a sans douté été principalement conçu pour ça), et on voit rien qu'avec les échanges de ces dernières heures que c'est nécessaire.


Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas trop la VR : Valve est un pionnier de la technologie, pas exclusivement au niveau matériel (ou Occulus a fait un gros boulot aussi), mais surtout au niveau confort, interactions, normes. Ce sont en particulier eux qui ont défini en premier un guide des choses "à faire" et à "ne surtout pas faire" en VR, démontrant que le plaisir de jeu en réalité virtuelle tient parfois à des détails infinitésimaux (la simple distance d'affichage d'un menu au visage, la gestion des déplacements "imposés", l'impact de la fluidité...) douchant rapidement les espoirs des joueurs de voir n'importe quel jeu classique adapté facilement à la VR. 
Ils ont très tôt sorti une espèce de démo assez variée "The lab" dont certains modules (le tir à l'arc en particulier) restent des références encore actuellement en terme de feeling.

C'est surtout sur cet aspect que je les attends, personnellement. C'est leur première occasion de démontrer leur savoir faire sur une expérience conséquente. Et de montrer à quel point cette gestion de la qualité peut faire la différence sur le ressenti final.


Concernant les graphismes considérés comme "datés" par certains, la encore il faut faire attention au ressenti une fois dans le casque, très différent d'une expérience sur écran. 
En VR, ce qui claque le plus, c'est la gestion des volumes et des distances. Puis les éclairages. 
Tout ce qui est détail fin ou texture passe facilement au second plan parce que le cerveau est berné et les ignore facilement, en plus d'être partiellement dégradé par la résolution du casque. 
C'est ce qui permet à des jeux qui paraissent complètement plats et pitoyables sur écran (comme windlands par exemple) de claquer visuellement une fois qu'on se retrouve devant l'immensité des décors, à se balancer au dessus du vide.
Si les scènes montrées là sont bien celles du jeu (sans trucages), ne vous faites aucune illusion : une fois dedans ça va être une méga paire de claques.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

"Par à-coups" souvent ça va de paire avec un petit fondu pour lisser un peu l'effet.
Mais faut pas s'inquiéter sur les moyens de locomotion, à mon avis ils auront prévu tous les cas de figure.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve ça pas mal moi, que ce topic soit dans la catégorie générale et qu'il permette des discussions autour de la VR. 
> 
> Ce jeu est une excellente opportunité de dissiper les idées reçues autour de cette technologie en passant la barrière de la réticence initiale (il a sans douté été principalement conçu pour ça), et on voit rien qu'avec les échanges de ces dernières heures que c'est nécessaire.


Que le jeu permette aux gens qui n'étaient pas dedans de s'y mettre c'est très bien oui.
Mais les discussions propres à la VR en elle-même on les a depuis un moment sur les topics dédiés, et au final ce qui ressort depuis hier ce sont les mêmes idées reçues qu'on entend depuis deux ans. Si on peut s'éviter des posts et des posts qui ne parlent pas du jeu sur le topic du jeu, ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Baalim

Il y a déjà un certain nombre de vrais et bons jeux pour la VR.
à lire les réactions sur ce forum, j'ai l'impression que cela témoigne plus d'une méconnaissance de l'offre réelle sur ce segment qu'autre chose.

Ce nouveau Half-Life a l'air effectivement très chouette mais je ne vois rien de profondément novateur par rapport aux autres cadors de la VR.

Si ça cause un regain d'intérêt pour les casques de réalité virtuelle, ça ne peut être que positif pour l'ensemble du marché.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Il y a déjà un certain nombre de vrais et bons jeux pour la VR.


Pas vraiment, ça manque cruellement de gros jeux polish quand même (et pas des jeux de rythme/arcade je veux dire). Des trucs venants des gros éditeurs qui parlent à tout le monde et qui peuvent faire vendre des casques, pas forcement novateurs, seulement reconnaissables.

Ou alors faut citer des titres, parce que ça fait un an que je me tape des early access, des daubes ou au mieux des trucs indés de niche.

----------


## LolOleon

Je me permets d'ajouter mon grain de sel pour le débat sur la VR malgré une steroscopie déficiente...

Les 2 ne sont pas contradictoires. Un amblyope (avec strabisme ou non), un borgne, percevront quand même la profondeur mais moins précisément. Grâce à la profondeur de champ, notamment, en cas de vision monoculaire pure. Et elle peut être désormais très bien simulée sur un écran.

L'effet gerbe de la VR vient de la désynchro entre mouvement réel et perçu, la fameuse kinétose. Un inconfort peut aussi venir du fait de voir ses membres virtuels bouger tout seul, mais c'est plus anecdotique.

Dans les effets positifs, on a par contre une perception positionnelle bien meilleure venant de l'échelle 1:1 et de la rotation réelle à faire (si on l'active) pour percevoir ce que l'on veut. Attention, hein, c'est pas parfait mais c'est toujours meilleur que ce qu'offre un écran.

Amblyope partiel de naissance et utilisateur de VR depuis 3 ans maintenant, je trouve les 2 tout à faits conciliables. J'avoue que je me suis cantonné au mode seated jusqu'à récemment, pour de la sim pilotage et conduite ou ma perception de l'espace, des dimensions, a largement compensé le compromis visuel. Pratiquer le tir en déflexion sur IL2 ou affûter une trajectoire sur Assetto en VR achèvera de convaincre les plus réticents (après un temps d'adaptation).

Pour le Roomscale, par contre, j'étais plus mitigé surtout par manque de place pour pratiquer. Mais après 2-3 sessions d'essai sur Onward et Payday 2 entre canards, j'ai révisé mon avis. L'interaction avec les guns, les objets divers, la liberté de positionnement, la dose de réalisme qu'apporte la manipulation de volumes (ça prend de la place une M249)...c'est une toute autre expérience. Le point faible restera les déplacements jusqu'à l'arrivée d'une solution digne de ce nom, mais les différents modes proposés permettent à chacun de trouver son bonheur.

Par contre, les seuls jeux que je peux citer comme exemple sont plus des démos technologiques que des vrais jeux à scénar comme peut trouver sur le marché Non-VR. Les 2 cités au dessus tirent leur intérêt de la coopération entre joueurs VR et des conneries que ça peut engendrer. Robot Recall était pour moi une véritable claque technologique, mais vite éventée par manque de consistance dans le mode histoire.

Voir arriver un Half Life VR fignolé, ou une nouvelle mouture du mod VR de GTA V est pour moi une putain de bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs de casque.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas vraiment, ça manque cruellement de gros jeux polish quand même (et pas des jeux de rythme/arcade je veux dire). Des trucs venants des gros éditeurs qui parlent à tout le monde et qui peuvent faire vendre des casques, pas forcement novateurs, seulement reconnaissables.
> 
> Ou alors faut citer des titres, parce que ça fait un an que je me tape des early access, des daubes ou au mieux des trucs indés de niche.


Disons que des jeux comme Wilson's heart, Lone Echo, edge of nowhere, superhot VR, Moss ou encore Heart of the Emberstone, pour n'en citer que quelques uns, me semblent être tout sauf pourris mais je reconnais que le rythme des sorties de jeux dignes d'intérêt s'est pas mal ralenti depuis un an.

Faudrait que je teste Asgard's wrath qui a l'air pas mal du tout.

----------


## Stelarc

> Je suis pas du tout convaincu par les mains qui flottent, ils aurait pu mettre un corps, c'etait déjà ce qui m'avait rebuté dans HL2, l'impression d'être une caméra qui flotte.
> 
> De toute façon, je n'ai aucune intention d'acheter un casque VR.


Peut être pas un corps en entier mais des bras au moins quoi... Après je m'en fiche, je ne toucherai jamais à la RV. Bon je suis content pour* Campo Santo* qui ont pris part au dev.

----------


## 564.3

Ce que j'attends surtout de Valve c'est plein de détails ultra-peaufinés.

Autre chose dont on n'a pas parlé, c'est impact sur la perception spatiale de l'audio que permet le tracking précis de la position de la tête dans l'espace.
Valve a mis à disposition un SDK qui fait une sorte de raytracing dédié à l'audio, pour en plus avoir une propagation du son réaliste.
https://valvesoftware.github.io/steam-audio/
Plein d'autres le font aussi, mais au moins on peut s'attendre à avoir quelque chose de qualité sur ce point, ce qui n'est malheureusement pas le cas de tous les jeux VR.

Pour la perception visuelle (même avec un seul œil) et auditive de l'espace, les petits mouvements de tête ont beaucoup d'importance.
Dans les jeux sur écran qui font ça bien c'est déjà sympa, mais faut bouger la caméra plutôt que naturellement bouger la tête.

----------


## hommedumatch

> Pour HL-Alyx, mon regret, c'est effectivement de ne voir que les mains du perso.

----------


## Enclaver

Oui mais dans HL 1 et 2 y avait pas de tronc et de jambes, on dirigerait une caméra flottante et ça faisait déjà bizarre quand on prenait un véhicule ou grimpait une échelle   ::rolleyes:: 

Faites revenir Vicktor Antonov puisqu'on revient à City 17.

Et il y a déjà de folles théories comme quoi HL Alyx serait HL épisode 3 que le Gman aurait fait revenir Alyx dans le passé pour changer le destin de son père...

----------


## vectra

#balancetonporc
Niveau immersion, c'est plus compliqué d'accéder à l'inventaire porté en ceinture quand on est dans un personnage féminin.
#gamergate

----------


## Sorkar

Non.... avec Alyx t'en fait pas tu sera pas gené.....  ::ninja::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Et sinon, on va parler du fait que ce sera entièrement moddable ? 
> 
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/half...mer_editor.jpg


Oh, ce bon vieux Hammer !  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Pour les bras le truc c'est qu'il faudrait des capteurs sur les coudes pour les tracker. En l'état il y a des jeux qui implémente des bras mais le problème c'est qu'à part quelques rare cas, ils font souvent n'importe nawak. C'est pas très réaliste et ça casse l'immersion donc autant les virer et une fois en jeu ça ne gène pas tant que ça. Et puis au final qui joue avec ses coudes ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Stelarc

> Et puis au final qui joue avec ses coudes ?


Des mains sans coudes ça parait difficile aussi.

----------


## ExPanda

Franchement, on s'en fout un peu des bras. En VR limite parfois il vaut mieux voir les mains seules que d'avoir des bras simulés qui ne sont pas exactement là où sont tes vrais membres, le ressenti est moins bizarre.




> Un amblyope (avec strabisme ou non), un borgne, percevront quand même la profondeur mais moins précisément.


Les borgnes n'ont besoin que d'un écran sur deux en VR, donc besoin de 50% de puissance en moins !  ::w00t:: 





> Après je m'en fiche, je ne toucherai jamais à la RV


Pourquoi être aussi absolu ?

----------


## Stelarc

> Pourquoi être aussi absolu ?


Parce que je connais mes goûts et ça ne m'intéresse absolument pas. Qu'il y a beaucoup trop de contraintes à prendre en compte avant même de songer à investir une somme folle dans un gadget high tech. ::):

----------


## nodulle

> Des mains sans coudes ça parait difficile aussi.


Bah non il suffit de ne pas avoir d'avant bras et que les mains soient collés directement aux bras. Faites exprès ou quoi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Nilsou

> Y'a Spice & Wolf en VR déjà 
> 
> 
> Pour HL-Alyx, mon regret, c'est effectivement de ne voir que les mains du perso. Pas mal de jeux modélisent une bonne partie du tronc, voire un corps entier sans que ça choque. Je peux comprendre que l'excellent tracking des mains et des doigts se suffise à lui-même, mais je comprends que ça rebute.
> 
> Par contre, pour les joueurs classiques, dites-vous que même les joueurs VR expérimentés attendent de voir le jeu dans le casque avant de se faire une idée du rendu et du feedback. C'est souvent moins lisible une fois dans un bon casque, mais y'a la 3è dimension et l'immersion. Et c'est pas rien...


Après il y a peut-être une justification dans le scenario, genre une technologie qui la rends invisible, j'en sais rien.

----------


## Uriak

Faudra que je suive.. on utilise des vive pro au taff mais j'ai jamais pu essayer de jeux. 

Comme dit plus haut dans le topic, c'est difficile de faire réaliser ce que ça représente avec du vrai tracking si on a jamais essayé. Le seul truc qui m'ennuie c'est l'histoire du mouvement dans les appli VR qui évite toujours le déplacement continu. J'ai jamais été malade mais je suis moi-même un gamer.

Sinon on peut représenter les bras mais pour ça faut des algos de refitting pour calculer la taille de la personne. Sinon ça fera peut être étrange. Un jeu à la Rayman en VR serait la solution ^^;

----------


## LeLiquid

Ca a l'air chouette quand même, dommage que ce soit un jeu full VR, mais rien que revoir l'univers d'Half Life, ça me rend tout chose.  :Emo: 


Par contre vous allez flipper avec les headcrab
xD

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Pas vraiment, ça manque cruellement de gros jeux polish quand même (et pas des jeux de rythme/arcade je veux dire). Des trucs venants des gros éditeurs qui parlent à tout le monde et qui peuvent faire vendre des casques, pas forcement novateurs, seulement reconnaissables.
> 
> Ou alors faut citer des titres, parce que ça fait un an que je me tape des early access, des daubes ou au mieux des trucs indés de niche.


C'est pas le polish qui manque, c'est le contenu, en terme de quantité.


On s'est habitué aux titres proposant des open-world débordant de quêtes, villes, villes, paysages, faune, flore, PNJs... Et 50h de campagne principale only  ::P: 


Mais on en oublie que ça prends beaucoup de temps et d'argent de développer tout ça, et encore plus d'en faire un univers/histoire un minimum cohérent et original  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Parce que je connais mes goûts et ça ne m'intéresse absolument pas. Qu'il y a beaucoup trop de contraintes à prendre en compte avant même de songer à investir une somme folle dans un gadget high tech.


Les contraintes sont de plus en plus maigres quand même, la plupart des casques actuels c'est du plug-and-play sans trucs externes à brancher, un pc suffisant pour faire tourner un jeu en VR est juste un pc gamer "moyen" de nos jours, la somme folle en investissement minimum c'est le prix de deux jeux achetés plein pot en préco, on a vu pire, reste juste la question de place disponible.
Je trouve juste ça dommage d'être aussi définitifs, genre tu sais déjà que tes goûts n'évolueront pas. Je comprends bien que ça ne puisse pas intéresser plus que ça, mais "je n'y toucherai jamais" ça fait plus posture de principe je trouve. Si on te donne un casque et qu'il y a au moins ce jeu qui t'intéresse dessus, je pense que tu y toucheras, et tu pourrais même bien te marrer.  ::): 





> Par contre vous allez flipper avec les headcrab


Déconne pas, au début du trailer je me suis dit que peut-être que le jeu ne serait pas pour moi  :Sweat:

----------


## Sorkar

D'autant que le manque de place, c'est pas vraiment contraignant en fait. J'ai fait un peu mumuse en roomscale parce que je peux me le permetre. Mais au final, c'est super fatiguant, et un skyrim de bout en bout comme ca, bah c'est mort hein, je l'ai fait assis le cul sur mon siege et c'est super  :;):

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> D'autant que le manque de place, c'est pas vraiment contraignant en fait. J'ai fait un peu mumuse en roomscale parce que je peux me le permetre. Mais au final, c'est super fatiguant, et un skyrim de bout en bout comme ca, bah c'est mort hein, je l'ai fait assis le cul sur mon siege et c'est super


Faut avouer que le roomscale, c'est plus des sessions de jeu de 30 minutes que de 2h+  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est pas le polish qui manque, c'est le contenu, en terme de quantité.


Nan nan le polish aussi, du moins pour les trucs sortant un peu de l'ordinaire. Malgré mon pc toujours bon j'ai encore le ASW qui prend le relai sur la plupart des jeux (donc les 90 fps fixes ne tiennent pas), c'est super désagréable.





> On s'est habitué aux titres proposant des open-world débordant de quêtes, villes, villes, paysages, faune, flore, PNJs... Et 50h de campagne principale only


J'osef déjà en 2D de ces trucs, c'est pas ce que je cherche avec la vr.

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais pas fait gaffe aux détails du gant, qui visiblement remplacera le hud :








> Faut avouer que le roomscale, c'est plus des sessions de jeu de 30 minutes que de 2h+


Ça fait faire du sport et travailler l'endurance !

----------


## malmoutt3

En tout cas, on peut voir que ce HL Alyx fait bouger les lignes.
Pour les canards qui n'ont pas encore testés la VR que ce soit par choix ou autre, attendez de faire un petit test avant de vous faire un avis. Là yen a beaucoup qui se font des films, on dirait papy, un dimanche après midi devant sa suze, qui parle de la violence des jeux vidéo. 
Après, c'est tout à fait compréhensible, ce que la VR apporte par rapport à un écran normal, c'est l'immersion spatiale et interactive, c'est l'usage de la perception naturelle de l'environnement et de ses interactions. Quand on regarde une vidéo, on enlève cette perception, on ne voit rien puisqu'il n'y a rien à voir, et on ne peut donc que supputer, voir même faire des supputtes borgnes  ::o: 
Allez expliquer la puissance narrative, l'intense expérience que réprèsente un RDR2, un Stalker, un Witcher 3, un Pong, à quelqu'un qui n'en a pas grand chose à faire. Ca ne marchera pas, il faut qu'il l'expérimente, le vive. Les mots n'auront aucun sens pour lui, il n'aura aucun référentiel, hormis ceux du cinéma, auquel se raccrocher. il ne percevra pas l'ajout du média JV par rapport à son film du dimanche soir.

La VR c'est un média supplémentaire, elle ne prends pas la place du JV traditionnel, elle l'enrichit. Alors que ceux qui haïssent la VR, entrent maintenant dans le cercle et s'expriment à voix haute. Nous ne vous jugerons pas, vos doutes vous appartiennent, et votre vie n'a pas été simple... 
Oui, oui, nous savons tout. Nous percevons la fragilité, l'angoisse, la perte de repère, car comme vous, nous avons été et nous sommes. Nous sommes vos frères, vos semblables, et nous vous attendions depuis très longtemps.
Venez, faite nous part de vos doutes, de votre anxiété, venez dans votre nouvel abri, votre foyer, votre famille. Venez vous réchauffez grâce àla vérité transcendantale de la réalité virtuelle.
Et vous verrez, par la force lumineuse purificatrice du jeu d'agrément vidéo-ludique à perception naturelle, les colombes ouvrir leurs ailes immaculées et vous dévoilées une vérité qui brulera les yeux des infidèles. une vérité qui purifiera les esprits obscurs et tordus qui rôdent. Car oui, dans l'ombre, voilés, veillent des entités maléfiques, des ennemis ancestraux qu'il nous faudra combattre ensemble, les DLC, les alpha, les lootboxes, les problèmes de compatibilités, les lanceurs moisis, les paytowin et j'en passe...
Alors regroupons nous sous la même bannière mes frères, et conjurons le mauvais sort. Que sonnent les trompettes, qu'on brandisse les souris et manettes, que le JV en sortent Triomphant  :Petit Viking:

----------


## nodulle

Amen !  :Prey:

----------


## Zzebra

Ce qui me gène dans la VR c'est vraiment de devoir porter un putain de casque sur la gueule, sans parler de l'éventuel conflit sensoriel entre le cerveau, l'oreille interne et les yeux provoqué presque inévitablement à un moment ou à un autre par le mouvement perçu visuellement et le mouvement perçu physiquement. L'art complexe du sixième sens human : l'équilibre. Et c'est pas des solutions bancales comme de la téléportation d'un point A à un point B ou un dash, qui donnent plus l'impression de jouer à Time Crisis sur arcade qu'autre chose, qui vont réellement aider. 

J'ai pas une seule seconde l'impression que cette technologie est suffisamment au point pour y investir mes sous.

A vrai dire j'aurais infiniment préféré un système qui combine la détection du mouvement de la tête du joueur (ou des yeux ) façon TrackIR + Tobii couplé à un périphérique précis permettant de mimer ses mains, sans l'étape du casque et des écrans collés à la gueule. Une continuité du clavier / souris / écran en somme. Les gros joueurs d'ArmA au TrackIR peuvent confimer : il suffit de peu pour obtenir une expérience particulièrement immersive.

----------


## Howii

Le mieux c'est de l'essayer  :;):

----------


## malmoutt3

> Ce qui me gène dans la VR c'est vraiment de devoir porter un putain de casque sur la gueule, sans parler de l'éventuel conflit sensoriel entre le cerveau, l'oreille interne et les yeux provoqué presque inévitablement à un moment ou à un autre par le mouvement perçu visuellement et le mouvement perçu physiquement. L'art complexe du sixième sens human : l'équilibre. 
> 
> J'ai pas une seule seconde l'impression que cette technologie est suffisamment au point pour y investir mes sous.
> 
> A vrai dire j'aurais infiniment préféré un système qui combine la détection du mouvement de la tête du joueur (ou des yeux ) façon TrackIR + Tobii couplé à un périphérique précis permettant de mimer ses mains, sans l'étape du casque et des écrans collés à la gueule. Une continuité du clavier / souris / écran en somme.


Est ce une tech adulte ? Non.
Est elle inconfortable ? Oui
L'expérience justifie elle ces défauts de jeunesse ? Tu expérimenteras des choses que tu ne peux avoir ailleurs, à toi de voir si tu veux passer à coté ou pas. Difficile à dire si tu ne fais pas le test.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> sans parler de l'éventuel conflit sensoriel entre le cerveau, l'oreille interne et les yeux provoqué presque inévitablement à un moment ou à un autre par le mouvement perçu visuellement et le mouvement perçu physiquement. L'art complexe du sixième sens human : l'équilibre.


Pas inévitablement. Un gros 50% de la population est insensible ou très peu sensible au "mal des transport" ou cinetose en réalité virtuelle, et l'autre 50% peut s'y accoutumer plus ou moins progressivement.

L'ensemble des options disponibles pour les déplacements/rotations allant de la téléportation (supportée par tout le monde) à la smooth locomotion est là pour accommoder toutes les sensibilités et stade de l'acquisition des "Jambes de marin" de chacun.




> A vrai dire j'aurais infiniment préféré un système qui combine la détection du mouvement de la tête du joueur (ou des yeux ) façon TrackIR + Tobii couplé à un périphérique précis permettant de mimer ses mains, sans l'étape du casque et des écrans collés à la gueule. Une continuité du clavier / souris / écran en somme.


J'ai vu un truc dans le genre, développé dans le but de jouer a des jeux VR, mais en faisant face a sa TV. Bon en pratique, c'était surtout utilisé par des développeurs de jeux VR pour tester rapidement une fonction sans avoir à enfiler le casque VR. Mais s'il y en a qui aiment, j'imagine que c'est une option potentiellement valable




> Ce qui me gène dans la VR c'est vraiment de devoir porter un putain de casque sur la gueule


De nos jours, ils sont quand même plutôt confortables. (bon, modulo les séances sur des jeux "sportifs" ou ça donne chaud et coule dans les yeux, j'avoue.)




> J'ai pas une seule seconde l'impression que cette technologie est suffisamment au point pour y investir mes sous.


La techno est au point dans une enveloppe de prix de console pour le casque. Reste des trucs comme le varifocal, le eye tracking, le sans-fil, le hand tracking, le 4K dans une config de PC Carrefour, ce genre de choses. Mais ça change pas le principe du jeu roomscale (debout à se déplacer dans la pièce) avec 6 liberté de mouvement et interactions dans toutes les directions et rotations possibles. On est clairement arrivé au stade "fonctionnel" de la VR. Il reste plein de choses a perfectionner et développer, dont le contenu mais tout les principes liés au gameplay/interactions sont là, et la façon de jouer aux jeux VR de demain devrais ressembler beaucoup à la façon d'y jouer aujourd'hui.

----------


## vectra

> J'osef déjà en 2D de ces trucs, c'est pas ce que je cherche avec la vr.


Han mais t'aime pas les jeux en fait  ::o:

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai pas une seule seconde l'impression que cette technologie est suffisamment au point pour y investir mes sous.


Mais tu as essayé ?
Parce que les impressions à partir de vidéos toutes plates sur un truc qui se ressent en roomscale ça veut un peu rien dire.  :;):  
Ma première claque en VR c'était juste de voir que le mouvement de ma tête était suivi en jeu et pas que j'avais juste un écran dôme autour de moi (la fameuse différence 6DOF par rapport au 3DOF), et voir les manettes se déplacer dans l'espace comme je le faisais en vrai. En vidéo tu ne peux rien voir de tout ça, puisque t'as juste la tête et les mains qui bougent comme dans un fps classique.




> De nos jours, ils sont quand même plutôt confortables.


Ça finit quand même par peser un peu à la longue, et il fait chaud dessous en été.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zzebra

> Pas inévitablement. Un gros 50% de la population est insensible ou très peu sensible au "mal des transport" ou cinetose en réalité virtuelle, et l'autre 50% peut s'y accoutumer plus ou moins progressivement.


C'est un peu plus complexe que ça. La vérité que c'est la VR "actuelle" entre en conflit avec certains de nos sens, qu'on y soit sensible ou pas n'est pas un argument sachant que le conflit a quand même lieu. L'exemple le plus probant provient, paradoxalement, de Valve avec leur explication qu'un Portal en VR provoquerait (et provoquait) un tel sentiment d’inconfort et de désorientation chez l'immense majorité des gens qu'il était inutile d'y penser.

----------


## BoZoin

> C'est un peu plus complexe que ça. La vérité que c'est la VR "actuelle" entre en conflit avec certains de nos sens, qu'on y soit sensible ou pas n'est pas un argument sachant que le conflit a quand même lieu. L'exemple le plus probant provient, paradoxalement, de Valve avec leur explication qu'un Portal en VR provoquerait (et provoquait) un tel sentiment d’inconfort et de désorientation chez l'immense majorité des gens qu'il était inutile d'y penser.


Ce n'est pas la VR en tant que tel mais ce qu'on fait dans portal à savoir se projeter à une certaine vitesse dans le vide qui rend malade. Si tu le faisait irl tu serais malade aussi (avant de t'écraser).

----------


## Zzebra

> Ce n'est pas la VR en tant que tel mais ce qu'on fait dans portal à savoir se projeter à une certaine vitesse dans le vide qui rend malade. Si tu le faisait irl tu serais malade aussi (avant de t'écraser).


Oui mais c'est un jeu-vidéo. Si le but est effectivement de développer une technologie immersive pour le jeu-vidéo ces paramètres doivent être pris en compte.

----------


## ExPanda

> ces paramètres doivent être pris en compte.


Ben c'est le cas.
"C'est pas gérable sans être malade, on le fait pas."  ::mellow::

----------


## Howii

> Oui mais c'est un jeu-vidéo. Si le but est effectivement de développer une technologie immersive pour le jeu-vidéo ces paramètres doivent être pris en compte.


Ben du coup si ça file autant la gerbe que si tu le faisais en vrai, c'est ultra immersif !

----------


## Zzebra

> Ben c'est le cas.
> "C'est pas gérable sans être malade, on le fait pas."


T’appelles ça une solution, toi ? Parceque ça sonne plutôt comme une limitation.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Han mais t'aime pas les jeux en fait


Les jeux remplissages ? Non.  :X1:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> L'exemple le plus probant provient, paradoxalement, de Valve avec leur explication qu'un Portal en VR provoquerait (et provoquait) un tel sentiment d’inconfort et de désorientation chez l'immense majorité des gens qu'il était inutile d'y penser.


Même dans un marché aussi petit que celui de la VR, tu as un public pour les expériences "extrêmes". Que ce soit des montagnes russes, de l'horreur ou du jeu futuriste à base d'overboard supersonique et des grappin sur des falaises qui font peur rien que d'y penser à des personnes plus sensibles  ::P: 

Valve cible un public plus large pour ce jeu. Ca veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas un public pour Portal VR.




> C'est un peu plus complexe que ça. La vérité que c'est la VR "actuelle" entre en conflit avec certains de nos sens, qu'on y soit sensible ou pas n'est pas un argument sachant que le conflit a quand même lieu.


Est-ce que demain il y aura une VR capable de simuler pour l'oreille interne une accélération dans une direction (et comment?), et est-ce seulement désirable?

Je veux dire: lorsque je vois l'environnement qui pars en cacahuètes parce que mon perso viens de se prendre une droite par un colosse, et que je suis projeté sur 500 mètres en pirouette a travers le décor, heureusement que mon oreille interne est là pour me dire "chiqué, chuis toujours debout!"  ::P:  Sinon, je n'ose imaginer la désorientation extrême au point d'en tomber à la renverse par terre IRL!

Ceci dit, je serait peut-être le premier a vouloir essayer ça!  ::P: 

Mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas pour la génération en préparation, ni la suivante. Tricker l'oreille interne, ça va pas être simple.

----------


## Sorkar

Moi j'aurais été plus que chaud pour un portal VR, et adpater ce jeu a la VR ca aurai fait beaucoup de sens. Et niveau cynetose tout ca, je suis blindé c'est plus un soucis une fois passé un peu d'experience. 

Un bon Quake 3 Arena VR souris / clavier ca m'inquieterais meme pas.

----------


## Uriak

La VR n'entre en conflit que si on déplace le personnage sans se déplacer nous, ou nous représente dans des orientations différentes. Autrement dit une pièce VR où on se déplace et on regarde dans la direction de notre tête ne provoque pas de malaise. Par contre la VR ne peut simuler des déplacements forcés, des forces, des changements de hauteur du terrain (et tout ce qui proprioceptif, à savoir toucher les objets) 

Théoriquement on pourrait déplacer notre avatar en continu mais il semble que ça rende malade beaucoup de gens. D'un autre côté je me dis que les TPS/FPS et autres sont des abstractions assez poussées auxquelles les joueurs se sont habitués... donc limite dure ou pas, difficile à dire.

----------


## vectra

La sensation de confort une fois le casque enfilé, ça dépend de plein de choses.

Casque pas cher => ergo à chier => inconfort physique ou optique (on trouve une position du casque agréable, mais on voit plus rien de net).
Chauffe: dépend pas mal des casques. Il y a possibilité d'enfiler des housses lavables sur à peu près tous les casques, Rift S inclus, pour facilement éluder le problème.
Nausée: dépend beaucoup du confort optique et de la finition du casque. Dépend aussi d'un bon réglage de la distance inter-pupilaire, qu'on peut faire mesurer gratos avec un peu de bol.

La nausée, ça se travaille. Au début, je jouais avec un ventilateur qui soufflait sur moi et en mangeant du gingembre. J'avais parfois des sensations de flottement et de flou le jour suivant. J'ai pris un Rift S et ça s'est drastiquement amélioré de suite. Avec le temps, je ne ressens plus que la chauffe.
Certains disent ici qu'il suffit d'essayer la VR pour être convaincu: perso, ce ne fut pas mon cas pour avoir fait des essais dans de mauvaises conditions ou avec les mauvais casques. Il a fallu que je m'accroche et que je finisse par acheter un Oculus après un WMR avant de me dire que 'ouais, ça arrache en fait'. C'est peut-être pas idéal pour des sessions de plusieurs heures, surtout si on joue debout, mais en ce moment je n'ai pas trop d'heures à dépenser, donc...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Laissez tomber: le sujet a été déplacé dans le ghetto, plus personne le lira a part nous autres.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Par contre vous allez flipper avec les headcrab
> xD


Ce qui est cool c'est que justement il y a la possibilité de se protéger/les repousser avec les mains en mode auto défense.

C'est quant même plus sympa que d'appuyer sur "E"

----------


## Sorkar

C'est franchement pas un mal, ceux qui veulent vraiment s'informer sur la VR viennent dans le bon topic, les autres, soitent s'en cognent et ne sont donc pas concernés, soient rabachent les meme "arguments" de demeurés et ceux la ne veulent de toute facon pas etre convaincus.

Vraiment, c'est bien. On aura peu être des discussion autour du jeu au moins, entre canards connaisseurs  :Indeed:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Laissez tomber: le sujet a été déplacé dans le ghetto, plus personne le lira a part nous autres.


tu crois? à mon avis ils vont pas pouvoir s'empêcher de venir nous dire que c'est pourris même ici.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Ce qui est cool c'est que justement il y a la possibilité de se protéger/les repousser avec les mains en mode auto défense.
> 
> C'est quant même plus sympa que d'appuyer sur "E"



Avec cependant le risque de balancer de grandes tartes de travers à son couteux casque VR!  :tired:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Laissez tomber: le sujet a été déplacé dans le ghetto, plus personne le lira a part nous autres.


Ouais, j'ai pas compris. C'est pour que les seules discussions qui aient lieu soient entre possesseurs de casques VR qui seront plus ou moins tous d'accord ? C'est un des premiers si ce n'est le premier jeu VR qui attire sérieusement l'attention du grand public et qui évoque plus qu'un haussement d'épaules à ceux qui ne sont pas convaincus par le principe même de la VR. Ça produit et ça continuera à produire quelques réactions à l'emporte-pièce, mais c'est pas mal que la discussion ait lieu. Je trouve que déjà pas mal d'arguments intéressants ont été avancés ici et si je n'avais pas ouvert ce topic je n'aurais probablement pas été me rendre dans le minuscule sous-forum VR pour aller chercher des arguments au milieu de son seul et unique topic un peu actif.

En plus on parle du premier Half-Life en presque treize ans. C'est un évènement dans le monde du PC en général, raison pour laquelle j'ai ouvert le sujet dans la section PC, donc c'est dommage que le sujet se trouve balancé au fond d'un minuscule placard (et c'est encore plus dommage de lire les réactions d'entre-nous quelque peu sectaires que je vois plus haut).

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah d'un autre côté c'est un jeu VR, c'est pas anormal non plus qu'il se retrouve ici d'un point de vue organisation des forums.

Mais je suis d'accord que du coup ça l'isole entre nous oui.

----------


## Wurstpatate

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/444198...-un-jeu-vr.htm
Je ne veux pas me faire jeter comme un mal propre en proposant un contenu dont je ne peux en vérifier l'authenticité ou la véracité de la chose (fake news sauce chilli), ça date de 2015 et je ne sais toujours pas qui croire ou pas, mais quand même.

----------


## ExPanda

> Bah d'un autre côté c'est un jeu VR, c'est pas anormal non plus qu'il se retrouve ici d'un point de vue organisation des forums.


Ben euh ouais, voilà.
Il y a une section VR pour les jeux sous ce format, c'est le cas de cet Half-Life, donc il se retrouve dedans.




> si je n'avais pas ouvert ce topic je n'aurais probablement pas été me rendre dans le minuscule sous-forum VR


"C'est une section pas très peuplée, donc s'il y a un truc intéressant à plus grande échelle on va pas le mettre dedans". Sympa le respect pour les joueurs VR.
La visibilité de la section est pas ouf, ouais, mais si les gens qui ne font l'effort d'aller y voir les trucs qui pourraient les intéresser, c'est pas à "nous" de faire l'effort de ne pas avoir le jeu dans la bonne section.  :Tap: 

En relisant c'est ptet un peu virulent.  ::siffle:: 
Je comprends l'idée hein, mais si ça peut servir à amener du monde ici, tout comme Valve s'en sert pour promouvoir SteamVR, ça fait un peu chier de se dire "nan c'est un trop gros jeu pour les trois clampins là".

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah j'avais jamais remarqué cette section tiens. Bah ça fait plaisir de voir que la VR suscite de l'enthousiasme, ça me donne bien envie de tester.

Le truc étrange c'est que j'ai l'impression que y'a aucune visibilité autour, genre je suis pas capable de citer un stream ou une vidéo youtube d'un mec qui prend son pied avec la VR et fait du contenu régulier sur le sujet. C'est peu promu on dirait, sur la durée, mis à part les trucs ponctuels ('fin parmi ce que je suis en tout cas).

Perso j'ai la machine de guerre qui faut, z'ont même mis un superbe sticker VR ready sur ma CG, s'pas le facteur qui rentre en jeu, mais ça me semble tellement gadget que je crains que le truc me serve de presse papier après 2 jours. 

C'est cool de voir que tu l'utilises régulièrement Vectra, ça donne déjà plus envie.

Y'a une liste des must have VR qui traine? J'pense que le truc qui me fera tester c'est un jeu kalairbien

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup j'ai p'têt loupé ça mais t'as quel matos Vectra (le casque)?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> "C'est une section pas très peuplée, donc s'il y a un truc intéressant à plus grande échelle on va pas le mettre dedans". Sympa le respect pour les joueurs VR.
> 
> La visibilité de la section est pas ouf, ouais, mais si les gens qui ne font l'effort d'aller y voir les trucs qui pourraient les intéresser, c'est pas à "nous" de faire l'effort de ne pas avoir le jeu dans la bonne section.


Tu prends très personnellement ce qui relève d'une simple remarque sur le fait que lorsqu'on charcute les forums en sous-sections minuscules, on étouffe naturellement des discussions et une activité qui pourraient autrement avoir lieu. Ce n'est pas une histoire de ne pas "vous" respecter, c'est une histoire de trouver dommage qu'on bouge un sujet avec une certaine importance pour le jeu PC en général dans une section plus ou moins invisible.

Pour donner un exemple, la partie jeux vidéo du forum Resetera (bien plus jeune mais avec un nombre d'inscrits équivalent au forum Canard PC) n'a pas de section dédiée aux jeux VR. En fait elle n'a pas de section dédiée à quoi que ce soit. Si quelqu'un veut parler d'un sujet qui est plus ou moins considéré comme étant de niche alors il en parle aux yeux de tout le reste du forum. 

La différence c'est que j'ai vu sur Resetera des sujets parler de jeux VR ayant piqués ma curiosité parce qu'ils étaient bien visibles et que beaucoup de monde en discutait, qu'ils aient un casque VR ou non. Sur Canard PC j'apprends aujourd'hui l'existence d'une sous-section VR dans laquelle ne participent que des gens qui viennent parce qu'ils sont déjà équipés. Il ne faut donc pas se vexer quand le monsieur plus haut dit que le topic vient d’atterrir dans le ghetto : c'est un peu le cas, et je peux te garantir que personne ou presque ne fera l'effort de venir dans cette section à moins d'être directement concerné par la VR.

----------


## CptCaverne

Il a un oculus rift S. Après je sais pas ce qu'il a comme config au niveau cg et processeur.
Moi rift S aussi, rysen 2600x et geforce 1060. Les jeux tournent très bien.

Pour les must have on en parle souvent sur ce thread général :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...in-en-partance

Et je crois qu'il y a un thread ou les canards classent leur jeux par préférence dans ce sous forum.  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué au tout début du trailer, quand le joueur pose sa main sur le coin du mur pour regarder derrière. Je me demande si ils ont implémenté un système de déplacement à la Espire 1.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ah j'avais jamais remarqué cette section tiens. Bah ça fait plaisir de voir que la VR suscite de l'enthousiasme, ça me donne bien envie de tester.
> 
> Le truc étrange c'est que j'ai l'impression que y'a aucune visibilité autour, genre je suis pas capable de citer un stream ou une vidéo youtube d'un mec qui prend son pied avec la VR et fait du contenu régulier sur le sujet. C'est peu promu on dirait, sur la durée, mis à part les trucs ponctuels ('fin parmi ce que je suis en tout cas).


pour n'en citer qu'un :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJ...6TXQHZegblxfmg


ou 2:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN0...Q8tww/featured

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> pour n'en citer qu'un :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJ...6TXQHZegblxfmg
> 
> 
> ou 2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN0...Q8tww/featured


Il faut dire qu'un streamer qui joue en VR, ca n'est pas forcément passionnant, car il est vraiment coupé du public qui le regarde (c'est pour moi d'ailleurs un soucis fondamental du médium)

Heureusement que les technos de fond vert permettent de les incruster dans les jeux (ce qu'on voit beaucoup sur Beat Saber par exemple).

----------


## ExPanda

> Tu prends très personnellement ce qui relève d'une simple remarque sur le fait que lorsqu'on charcute les forums en sous-sections minuscules, on étouffe naturellement des discussions et une activité qui pourraient autrement avoir lieu. Ce n'est pas une histoire de ne pas "vous" respecter, c'est une histoire de trouver dommage qu'on bouge un sujet avec une certaine importance pour le jeu PC en général dans une section plus ou moins invisible.
> 
> Pour donner un exemple, la partie jeux vidéo du forum Resetera (bien plus jeune mais avec un nombre d'inscrits équivalent au forum Canard PC) n'a pas de section dédiée aux jeux VR. En fait elle n'a pas de section dédiée à quoi que ce soit. Si quelqu'un veut parler d'un sujet qui est plus ou moins considéré comme étant de niche alors il en parle aux yeux de tout le reste du forum. 
> 
> La différence c'est que j'ai vu sur Resetera des sujets parler de jeux VR ayant piqués ma curiosité parce qu'ils étaient bien visibles et que beaucoup de monde en discutait, qu'ils aient un casque VR ou non. Sur Canard PC j'apprends aujourd'hui l'existence d'une sous-section VR dans laquelle ne participent que des gens qui viennent parce qu'ils sont déjà équipés. Il ne faut donc pas se vexer quand le monsieur plus haut dit que le topic vient d’atterrir dans le ghetto : c'est un peu le cas, et je peux te garantir que personne ou presque ne fera l'effort de venir dans cette section à moins d'être directement concerné par la VR.


Ouais comme dit après en me relisant c'est ptet un peu virulent, et la seconde phrase est un peu un blague snob. Mais on a du insister pendant un sacré moment pour que la section soit créée pour que les jeux VR ne se retrouvent pas noyés en page 5 du reste, ça fait un peu râler que quand un gros sort il soit pas dedans.  ::happy2:: 

Le fait que tu apprennes aujourd'hui l'existence de la section VR c'est que les sous-sections sont vraiment peu visibles, c'est vrai que ça peut être un problème. Mais c'est malheureusement comme ça pour d'autres jeux. Diablo 4 par exemple, plein de gens s'y intéressent et ne vont pourtant jamais dans la section Diablo.

----------


## Nono

Bon.

C'est peut-être leur meilleure licence pour promouvoir la VR.

Par contre, si jamais la clientèle ne suit pas derrière, il ne faudrait pas qu'ils en déduisent que plus personne n'est intéressé par la licence...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Ouais comme dit après en me relisant c'est ptet un peu virulent, et la seconde phrase est un peu un blague snob. Mais on a du insister pendant un sacré moment pour que la section soit créée pour que les jeux VR ne se retrouvent pas noyés en page 5 du reste, ça fait un peu râler que quand un gros sort il soit pas dedans. 
> 
> Le fait que tu apprennes aujourd'hui l'existence de la section VR c'est que les sous-sections sont vraiment peu visibles, c'est vrai que ça peut être un problème. Mais c'est malheureusement comme ça pour d'autres jeux. Diablo 4 par exemple, plein de gens s'y intéressent et ne vont pourtant jamais dans la section Diablo.


Certes, mais ce sujet là sur lequel on cause, il était un peu différent du sujet ordinaire sur un jeu VR qui disparait page 5. Il a été créé dans la section globale, est resté page1, il y avait pas mal d'intervenants qui ne connaissent pas la VR, des questions, des échanges, ect.

C'est un peu différent du sujet pour joueurs VR qui se hypent entre eux pour ci ou ça ou se demandent si des mécaniques spécifiques aux Index auront leur place dans ce jeu et qui ne sort pas de la page 5  ::P: 

OK pour la règle un jeu VR va dans la section VR, mais une exception ça fais pas de mal, surtout dans le domaine de la VR ou vous serez d'accord, faut éviter de rater l'occasion de faire connaitre, surtout si les joueurs sont demandeurs comme c'était le cas avant que ce sujet "disparaisse"  ::P: 

Merde: c'est pour ça qu'un nom comme Half-Life est important, ça attire des curieux qui posent des questions si le sujet apparait page 1 et qui sinon ne jetterons même pas un oeil en section VR.

On aurait pu attendre au moins qu'il passe en page 2 avant de le déplacer, quoi.

Là, l'application de cette règle était juste contre-productif.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon.
> 
> C'est peut-être leur meilleure licence pour promouvoir la VR.
> 
> Par contre, si jamais la clientèle ne suit pas derrière, il ne faudrait pas qu'ils en déduisent que plus personne n'est intéressé par la licence...


Ce n'est pas comme si c'était leur premier échec.
Valve a expérimenté pas mal de chose notamment côté hardware :
* les Steam Machines qui ont fait un flop
* le boitier Steam Link remplacé par une apps Android / Windows
* les Steam Controller (la fameuse manette avec ces 2 touchpad au lieu de proposé 2 sticks analogique comme les pads classiques)
* Steam OS

Et maintenant, Valve s'est mis à la VR depuis 2016.

Ce qui est bien avec eux, c'est qu'ils ont la volonté de prendre des risques contrairement aux autres éditeurs.

----------


## Enclaver

> Ce n'est pas comme si c'était leur premier échec.
> Valve a expérimenté pas mal de chose notamment côté hardware :
> * les Steam Machines qui ont fait un flop
> * le boitier Steam Link remplacé par une apps Android / Windows
> * les Steam Controller (la fameuse manette avec ces 2 touchpad au lieu de proposé 2 sticks analogique comme les pads classiques)
> * Steam OS
> 
> Et maintenant, Valve s'est mis à la VR depuis 2016.
> 
> Ce qui est bien avec eux, c'est qu'ils ont la volonté de prendre des risques contrairement aux autres éditeurs.


Prendre des risques Valve? C'est de l'humour?
Steam est leur cash machine et c'est pour cela qu'il ne veulent /n'osent plus sortir de jeux vidéos.

HL en VR c'est un moyen de vendre du matériel et de se positionner (je l'espère) comme un ou LE meilleur jeu VR. La concurrence n est pas rude.

Donc non Valve n est pas l'éditeur qui prend le plus de risque et il en est loin.

Bon y aura des bullsquid dans ce HL Alyx?  ::rolleyes:: 
Non parce que les créatures extraterrestre m'ont manquées...

----------


## vectra

> C'est cool de voir que tu l'utilises régulièrement Vectra, ça donne déjà plus envie.
> 
> Y'a une liste des must have VR qui traine? J'pense que le truc qui me fera tester c'est un jeu kalairbien
> 
> 
> Du coup j'ai p'têt loupé ça mais t'as quel matos Vectra (le casque)?


Alors j'ai commencé par un Lenovo explorer récupéré à 160 balles lors d'une vente Lenovo. C'était bien assez pour voir que la VR en valait la peine, mais les finitions n'étaient pas au point et je pense en plus avoir acheté un modèle à problème reconditionné.
Je suis passé au Rift S, et là, gros bond qualitatif. On n'est pas au niveau de l'Index, mais c'est beau, net, confortable, simple (enfin). J'hésite à tester un Quest avec un Oculus Link.

Pour les must-have, on tente de se faire une liste à nous avec des votes. Ca donne ça:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!

Asgard's Wrath et Stormland sont des sorties trop récentes pour figurer en bonne place dans ce classement, mais c'est clairement du lourd. Des trucs 'cons' comme Dirt Rally, avec un bon volant, deviennent une pure folie aussi: y penser si on ne veut pas jouer debout trop longtemps.

Sinon, Gameblog fait des efforts pour publier très régulièrement des vidéos sur la VR. Ils ont un public console à la base, et la communauté VR sur la PS4 est très impressionnante. Ils ont plein de jeux, dont pas mal d'exclusivités aussi.

Si t'as des questions, n'hésite pas! La VR n'est pas si simple à appréhender, mais là ça commence à passer crème avec les casques et jeux de cette année.

----------


## 564.3

> Prendre des risques Valve? C'est de l'humour?
> Steam est leur cash machine et c'est pour cela qu'il ne veulent /n'osent plus sortir de jeux vidéos.


C'est surtout qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de gagner d'argent avec un jeu ou du matos, ni de comptes à rendre à des actionnaires qui veulent toujours plus de croissance.
Ils font ce qui les botte, et pas grave s'ils annulent tout parce que ça ne leur plait pas ou si ça se vautre auprès du public.

Je suis vraiment curieux du documentaire "The Final Hours of Half-Life: Alyx" qui reviendra sur les 10 dernières années de dev chez Valve.
Je préférerais largement ça en bonus avec le jeu que les skins & co, mais ça me fera un truc à acheter quand même comme ça  ::):

----------


## Enclaver

> C'est surtout qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de gagner d'argent avec un jeu ou du matos, ni de comptes à rendre à des actionnaires qui veulent toujours plus de croissance.
> Ils font ce qui les botte, et pas grave s'ils annulent tout parce que ça ne leur plait pas ou si ça se vautre auprès du public.
> 
> Je suis vraiment curieux du documentaire "The Final Hours of Half-Life: Alyx" qui reviendra sur les 10 dernières années de dev chez Valve.
> Je préférerais largement ça en bonus avec le jeu que les skins & co, mais ça me fera un truc à acheter quand même comme ça


Mouai mais non. C'est surtout de la désorganisation et du pilotage de projet à l'horizontal avec une "bataille" de chefs. 

Et moi aussi j ai hâte du documentaire/ making of et ce bonus est loin d'être courant (le dernier en date est Death Stranding) et c'est bien dommage !  ::XD::

----------


## 564.3

> Mouai mais non. C'est surtout de la désorganisation et du pilotage de projet à l'horizontal avec une "bataille" de chefs. 
> 
> Et moi aussi j ai hâte du documentaire/ making of et ce bonus est loin d'être courant (le dernier en date est Death Stranding) et c'est bien dommage !


Pour ce que j'en ai lu (ex-employés fâchés), l'organisation horizontale et les batailles entre sous-groupes est effectivement un facteur complémentaire pour que les projets n'avancent pas.
Mais ils peuvent se permettre ça pour les autres raisons: pas vraiment besoin d'argent, pas d'actionnaires, plein de projets en roue libre jusqu'à ce que Gabe dise stop.

----------


## alegria unknown

Un drapal, un ! La bande-annonce me fait baver mais je pense pas pouvoir y jouer avec un i5 760  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Un drapal, un ! La bande-annonce me fait baver mais je pense pas pouvoir y jouer avec un i5 760


Ouais, faudrait mettre ça dans l'OP peut-être, issu de la page Steam.

Specs minimum:
OS: Windows 10
Processor: Core i5-7500 / Ryzen 5 1600
Memory: 12 GB RAM
Graphics: GTX 1060 / RX 580 - 6GB VRAM
et un casque de VR PC bien sur…

Ça fait pas mal de temps que je compte upgrader CPU/RAM, ça me fait une deadline.

----------


## Erokh

N'empêche quand on voit la config recommandée, on est dans un truc super raisonnable, quand même. Ça correspond largement à une config de joueur moyen.

----------


## 564.3

Arf j'aime bien le résumé de Jerry Holkins aka Tycho sur le principe de faire ce jeu :



> So a new Half-Life that isn’t Half-Life 3 and is a full-length or longer experience to be played entirely in VR, well… for anyone else, it would be psychopathy.  It’d be the last game you ever had a chance to make, and it would never be completed.  It’d be an idea you had in a bar.  It’s terrible business.  It’s the most noble purpose the Steam war chest could be put toward - that is to say, it’s a campaign against reality itself.

----------


## Fabiolo

> N'empêche quand on voit la config recommandée, on est dans un truc super raisonnable, quand même. Ça correspond largement à une config de joueur moyen.


C'est la config minimale, ils n'ont pas annoncé la recommandée.

----------


## vectra

Par contre, si j'ai bien compris, ça fait 15 heures de jeu?
C'est toujours moins cher à l'heure que Vader Immortal (10 € pour 40 minutes), mais c'est pas encore les 50 heures easy d'Asgard's Wrath.

Alors oui, ça parle au grand public, mais j'espère vraiment que la rejouabilité est au rendez-vous. Pour le reste, je pense que ce seront aux devs d'utiliser le Source engine remis à neuf pour faire leurs propres jeux.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, si j'ai bien compris, ça fait 15 heures de jeu?
> C'est toujours moins cher à l'heure que Vader Immortal (10 € pour 40 minutes), mais c'est pas encore les 50 heures easy d'Asgard's Wrath.
> 
> Alors oui, ça parle au grand public, mais j'espère vraiment que la rejouabilité est au rendez-vous. Pour le reste, je pense que ce seront aux devs d'utiliser le Source engine remis à neuf pour faire leurs propres jeux.


Allons bon, l'évaluation €/h qui ressort. Pour ma part j'espère surtout de la densité et de la qualité dans cette catégorie de jeux.
À l'époque je ne sais pas si beaucoup avaient râlé parce que HL2 était plus court que l'Elder Scroll du moment.
Visiblement 10-15h c'est classique pour un jeu très narratif.

Le truc cool c'est que leurs outils (éditeur de niveau & co) seront dispo, donc il n'y aura pas besoin d'être un dev pour ajouter du contenu.

----------


## nodulle

Oui tout à fait, la durée annoncée de 15h est autant que pour Half Life 2. Et en ce qui concerne la rejouabilité, il n'était pas si rejouable que ça. Il ne faut donc pas espérer grand chose de ce coté.

----------


## vectra

HL2, il m'a fallu beaucoup plus longtemps que 15 h pour en venir à bout. J'étais en mode hard, dès le début et j'ai passé plusieurs heures rien que pour certains combats.
J'ai fait pas loin de 40h-50h sur la campagne principale, et ça reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs vidéoludiques tout court.

Je râle pas spécialement pour le rapport h/€ même s'il est mauvais. Mais 15h, c'est short pour un jeu ambitieux...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Node vient de sortir une nouvelel vidéo de gameplay de Boneworks et j'ai hâte de savoir si Half Life Alyx proposera ce niveau d'intéractions concernant les armes.




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> HL2, il m'a fallu beaucoup plus longtemps que 15 h pour en venir à bout. J'étais en mode hard, dès le début et j'ai passé plusieurs heures rien que pour certains combats.
> J'ai fait pas loin de 40h-50h sur la campagne principale, et ça reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs vidéoludiques tout court.
> 
> Je râle pas spécialement pour le rapport h/€ même s'il est mauvais. Mais 15h, c'est short pour un jeu ambitieux...


Ca reste dans la moyenne des jeux purement solo n'ayant pas de composantes RPG (leveling et surtout des phases de dialogues).

----------


## nodulle

> HL2, il m'a fallu beaucoup plus longtemps que 15 h pour en venir à bout. J'étais en mode hard, dès le début et j'ai passé plusieurs heures rien que pour certains combats.
> J'ai fait pas loin de 40h-50h sur la campagne principale, et ça reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs vidéoludiques tout court.
> 
> Je râle pas spécialement pour le rapport h/€ même s'il est mauvais. Mais 15h, c'est short pour un jeu ambitieux...


40-50 h ?!  ::o: 

Tu es sur que tes souvenirs ne te font pas défaut ? Même en recommençant certains combat ça me parait énorme. C'est 3 fois le temps annoncé d'un run !

----------


## 564.3

> HL2, il m'a fallu beaucoup plus longtemps que 15 h pour en venir à bout. J'étais en mode hard, dès le début et j'ai passé plusieurs heures rien que pour certains combats.
> J'ai fait pas loin de 40h-50h sur la campagne principale, et ça reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs vidéoludiques tout court.


Arf t'es un furieux, les combats étaient bien foutus mais ça m'avait quand même saoulé au bout d'un moment. J'ai du le finir dans un temps assez standard, et je garde un arrière gout un peu mitigé du jeu, sans précisément me rappeler pourquoi. Il y a quelque chose que je n'aimais pas trop dans le feeling des controles, et de passages un peu chiants.
Faudrait que je le relance pour voir, surtout que les devs de HL:A disent qu'il y a des refs à des événements qu'on rencontre dans HL2.

Bizarrement je peux enchainer des combats dans des jeux dont c'est l'élément central, mais dans les jeux d'action/aventure j'ai tendance à prendre ça pour du remplissage quand ils en abusent.
Le contexte est différent entre faire une session de challenge bien ciblé avec des métriques (temps, score, combo, etc), et foutre des types armés partout (encore pire qui respawn) pour ralentir la progression d'une l'histoire. Après je peux comprendre l'intérêt de tenter un challenge de survie sur la durée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Node vient de sortir une nouvelel vidéo de gameplay de Boneworks et j'ai hâte de savoir si Half Life Alyx proposera ce niveau d'intéractions concernant les armes.


Le snapping des prises me semble assez violent globalement, on n'a pas vu grand chose de HL:A mais ça m'avait l'air plus fin.
En tous cas la salle de test avec toutes les armes fait bien rêver.

----------


## vectra

Je me souviens très bien d'avoir posé des vacances pour y jouer et d'y avoir passé pas mal de temps.
J'ai peut-être passé plus de temps pour y avoir joué en hard, mais ça en valait totalement la peine. Rien que sur la séquence de l'asile où on doit tenir seul contre une vague de flics, j'ai mis 3 heures à survivre à un seul run un peu par miracle. Le siège contre les zombies a été difficile aussi, j'ai passé du temps à survivre au pont et aux patrouilles volantes, etc, etc. Plus le temps dans les différents labyrinthes.

----------


## nodulle

A vrais dire je ne joue jamais à une difficulté très élevé, si il faut recommencer plus de deux fois ça commence à me gaver sévère...  ::|:  Mais je pense que je vais me refaire un run avant la sortie d'HL Alyx histoire de remettre tout ça en mémoire.  ::):

----------


## Oyooh

> Node vient de sortir une nouvelle vidéo de gameplay de Boneworks et j'ai hâte de savoir si Half Life Alyx proposera ce niveau d'intéractions concernant les armes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8a1BAolFIk


Le feeling à l'air très cool! ça donne bien envie!  :Bave:

----------


## Enclaver

> Arf t'es un furieux, les combats étaient bien foutus mais ça m'avait quand même saoulé au bout d'un moment. J'ai du le finir dans un temps assez standard, et je garde un arrière gout un peu mitigé du jeu, sans précisément me rappeler pourquoi. Il y a quelque chose que je n'aimais pas trop dans le feeling des controles, et de passages un peu chiants.
> Faudrait que je le relance pour voir, surtout que les devs de HL:A disent qu'il y a des refs à des événements qu'on rencontre dans HL2..


Oooh moi je m'en souviens achat day one et à la sortie de HL2 j'avais du faire 40 fois HL toutes versions sur PC/ps2/dreamcast donc gravé dans ma mémoire et c'était une grosse grosse déception :  ::cry:: 
- le téléchargement steam une horreur 
- l'univers un peu bizarre et très éloigné d'half life avec moins d' extraterrestres et des soldats dégueus façon Killzone (alors que l'univers est brillant)
- la scène en aeroglisseur interminable 
- le body awarness identique à 1998
- le feeling des armes bof à part le flingue et le Gravity gun


À noter que j ai appris à l'aimer 5 ans après  ::siffle:: 
J'avais du trop l'attendre à l'époque.

----------


## 564.3

> Oooh moi je m'en souviens achat day one et à la sortie de HL2 j'avais du faire 40 fois HL toutes versions sur PC/ps2/dreamcast donc gravé dans ma mémoire et c'était une grosse grosse déception : 
> - le téléchargement steam une horreur 
> - l'univers un peu bizarre et très éloigné d'half life avec moins d' extraterrestres et des soldats dégueus façon Killzone (alors que l'univers est brillant)
> - la scène en aeroglisseur interminable 
> - le body awarness identique à 1998
> - le feeling des armes bof à part le flingue et le Gravity gun
> 
> 
> À noter que j ai appris à l'aimer 5 ans après 
> J'avais du trop l'attendre à l'époque.


Ok ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir de meilleurs souvenirs de HL1. Et effectivement je pensais notamment au passage avec l'aéroglisseur dans les trucs chiants...
On verra ce qu'ils nous font avec HL:Alyx, mais j'espère que ça sera bien dosé, parce qu'en VR si on se fait chier c'est encore pire que sur écran.

En passant, tout à l'heure j'ai vu que j'ai joué 61h à H3VR. Je ne sais pas si ça veut dire que c'est mieux qu'Asgard's Wrath et HL2 réunis, par contre  ::trollface::

----------


## vectra

Moi c'est l'inverse. HL1 m'avait assez ennuyé pour que j'y joue en 2 fois (les wagonnets dans la mine, boring). Or, HL2, pour moi c'était quasiment une révélation.

----------


## 564.3

> Moi c'est l'inverse. HL1 m'avait assez ennuyé pour que j'y joue en 2 fois (les wagonnets dans la mine, boring). Or, HL2, pour moi c'était quasiment une révélation.


Faudrait que je me refasse les deux en fait (y a des mods / remakes je crois). Mes impressions nostalgiques sont peut-être faussées à cause du contexte de découverte et de jeu.

----------


## Howii

HL2 les passages "longs" m'avaient beaucoup plu ^^ Ça installait bien une atmosphère un peu désolée, avec ses baraques en ruine sur la côte etc.

----------


## nodulle

Pareil, j'avais bien aimé l'alternance de passages d'actions et de passage plus posé avec "énigmes" ou balade. Ça permet de mieux s’imprégner de l'ambiance, l'univers.

----------


## Enclaver

> Faudrait que je me refasse les deux en fait (y a des mods / remakes je crois). Mes impressions nostalgiques sont peut-être faussées à cause du contexte de découverte et de jeu.


Non mais le passage de l'aeroglisseur c'était une purge. Trop long. Et voir le guidon dans le vide ça m'enervait aussi. :mrgreen:

HL a tellement pas vieilli, ce mélange de shoot, plate-forme, survival, encore aujourd'hui il y en a peu qui ont cette saveur particulière.

HL2 il est jouable aussi mais y a des passages lourds et j aime pas les antilions. C'est starship troopers mais en virant le côté fun à savoir le démembrement.

Et tu peux faire Black Mesa les yeux fermés, t'as les graphismes de HL2 avec le moteur source.
Mais oubli le cinematic mod dégueu de HL2.

D'ailleurs, si Valve ressort la orange box en ajoutant portal 2 sur PS4 et Xbox one ça cartonnerait pour gratuit.

----------


## 564.3

> Pareil, j'avais bien aimé l'alternance de passages d'actions et de passage plus posé avec "énigmes" ou balade. Ça permet de mieux s’imprégner de l'ambiance, l'univers.


Ouais c'est ce que j'apprécie aussi, mais y a des limites, faut voir des trucs intéressants quand même. Et des phases de combat un peu trop systématiques m'ont lassé aussi.

J'ai beaucoup aimé Firewatch par exemple, je trouve que c'était bien dosé. C'est cool que Campo Santo ait participé au dev de HL:Alyx.

----------


## nodulle

Oui c'est sur, tout est une question de dosage.

J'ai bien aimé également Firewatch. Et j'ignorais que la boite avait été acquise pas Valve !

----------


## ExPanda

> Non mais le passage de l'aeroglisseur c'était une purge. Trop long.


Pas mieux, je garde un bon souvenir du reste, même du buggy, mais l'aéroglisseur c'était trop long...

J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de passages en véhicule dans ce Alyx. Pas à cause du côté chiant, mais simplement parce que ça me rend malade en VR.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anark

Ouais enfin Firewatch c'est un walking simulator, là on parle d'un FPS avec des armes qui font Boom!Headshot!
J'ai haï Firewatch, un peu deg de les voir associés ici, d'autant plus qu'ils sont censés bosser sur leur prochain walking simulator plutôt que pourrir le boulot des autres.

----------


## Fabiolo

On peut hair un jeu? il t'a piqué ton boulot ta femme et tes enfants?

----------


## vectra

> HL2 les passages "longs" m'avaient beaucoup plu ^^ Ça installait bien une atmosphère un peu désolée, avec ses baraques en ruine sur la côte etc.


Mais trop.
Faut pas oublier qu'à l'époque, les shaders sur la flotte, c'était quand-même un peu innovant. Surtout pour moi qui avait un peu arrêté les JV avant de me mettre à HL2.

----------


## Enclaver

En tout cas cela reste un événement et le choix VR annoncé en rumeur il y a un certain temps est logique, un nouvel HL ne pouvait se faire qu'avec une nouvelle technologie pour "marquer" les esprits.

Ce que je veux dire (et ce n est pas réducteur), c'est que ce sera plus facile de ne pas décevoir en faisant un "grand" et "long" jeu VR (beaucoup de courtes expériences sur le marché) que de faire un FPS triple A classique avec la concurrence.  ::):

----------


## Canarmageddon

perso avec le casque VR qui arrive mardi , et Alyx qui est déjà préco, je vois mal quoi vous dire d'autre si ce n'est que "j'ai hâte" :B): ... en attendant je testerais des démo, et je me payerais peut être un shooter pour m'adapter au système VR et être prêt quand ça sortira...

je me dis que sur le plan marketing c'est finement joué, avec Cyberpunk2077 qui à engendré une bonne hype (teasé depuis 2013) et qui est prévu pour avril 2020, proposer une exclu VR sur un titre aussi phare qu'Half-life et qui sort un mois plus tôt c'est un coup de maître...

reste à voir si ça ne nous laissera pas sur notre faim, mais avec un éditeur de niveau et une commu aussi hypée je me dis que au mieux ça fera un genre d'Oasis (ready player one)  ::trollface::  au pire ça fera juste un bon Titre VR...

----------


## vectra

Vu le nombre de hits bradés à 10€, je te conseille d'acheter quelques titres sur Steam quand-même (également: soldes de noël, nouvel an, nouvel an chinois).
Surtout qu'Alyx est annoncé avec une durée de vie de 15h, en Mars seulement.

----------


## 564.3

Et dans moins de 2 semaines il y a Boneworks qui sort. La campagne risque d'être pliée en une poignée d'heures, mais s'il y a quelques challenges avec du scoring et du sandbox pour se mettre des challenges tout seul, je risque d'y passer quelques dizaines d'heures.

Sinon quand on démarre en VR, faut se trouver quelques jeux room-scale qui servent d'ancrage le temps de s'habituer à la locomotion artificielle. Si on commence à se sentir mal il vaut mieux faire une pause et repasser à un jeu de ce genre.

Edit: faut pas oublier d'installer The Lab quand on démarre (normalement ça saute aux yeux, mais on sait jamais…). Ça permet d'avoir un avant gout de ce que fait Valve avec la VR.

----------


## 564.3

Le fondateur de Campo Santo a un peu discuté de leur intégration chez Valve: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp...half-life-alyx
Vu que tout est en roue libre, ils se sont éparpillé un peu partout et notamment dans HL:Alyx comme déjà annoncé.




> But yes, developers from the former Campo Santo team have joined other projects at Valve, including Half-Life: Alyx. As you can imagine, our experience in the first-person adventure genre is pretty relevant. You hear a lot about how at Valve you can work on what you want. It turns out that’s true, and there’s a lot of work available. As we integrated ourselves into Valve it became clear there was a lot of valuable work to be done on Half-Life: Alyx. Some of us starting lending a hand, and have since become full-time on the project as it approaches launch.


Du coup leur futur jeu "In the Valley of Gods" est passé en "Valve Time", intégration réussie  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Et merde...  ::sad::  Bon si ils bossent sur les deux autres jeux VR de Valve alors je les pardonne !  ::happy2::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

10 contre 1 qu'ils préparent un pack équivalent comme pour Episode 1 à l'époque (package surprise avec TF2 et Portal)

Et je mets mon ptit billet sur un L4D3, crossplay entre VR et non VR. vu que TOUS les joueurs qui ont un valve Index auront le jeu, ca va créer une communauté multi gigantesque, et parsemer la bonne parole de la VR. Vous rajoutez à ca un support complet des mods. (dois-je rappeler que les plus gros cartons sur PC actuellement sont TOUS sans exceptions des adaptations de mods populaires : le battle royale, le DOTA, les jeux multi à classe de perso...)

Bref, on va voir arriver d'ici un an arriver un nouveau concept de jeu multi full VR (ou crossplay VR/2D), et ca va décoller encore plus vite qu'un Kickstart de Star Citizen.

----------


## Hideo

> Et je mets mon ptit billet sur un L4D3, crossplay entre VR et non VR.


Ca. 

Je suis pret a me prostituer pour un L4D3 en VR.

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Vu le nombre de hits bradés à 10€, je te conseille d'acheter quelques titres sur Steam quand-même (également: soldes de noël, nouvel an, nouvel an chinois).
> Surtout qu'Alyx est annoncé avec une durée de vie de 15h, en Mars seulement.


T'inquiète j'ai le temps de scorer sur robot recall et tout péter à pas de géant dans Asgard Wrath avant qu'il sorte je m'en fait pas, mais quand çe sera là je compte bien passer du temps pour apprivoiser l'éditeur et me faire mon petit coin de paradigme personnalisé. en attendant de voir l'ampleur que ça prendra...  :Popcorn: 

car bon, je spécule comme beaucoup mais j'ai les pieds sur terre, la VR ça n'attire pas tout le monde,(comme le JV en général) d'une part, et c'est un investissement de 1200 à 1500€ pour le HW de l'autre , pour moi VR/pasVR c'est un budget similaire pour du gaming...(vu le prix d'un bon écran) 

Et enfin la VR c'est pas ce qu'il y à de plus sociabilisant ce qui en fait un frein à sa démocratisation... c'est empirique comme constat je trouve, demandez à votre moitiée... (non kanojo ça compte pas...  ::ninja:: ) donc pas déconnant à mon sens...

Simplement ça viendra petit à petit s'insinuer dans nos foyers comme beaucoup de technologies, on est pas passé du minitel au 4kOled fibré en seulement 5 ans...

La techno elle même à du chemin à parcourir, et ça se fera pas tout seul, mais étapes par étapes ça fera son bonhomme de chemin les résolutions trouverons leur rythme de progression pour flirter avec nos machines.

J'aime à penser qu'Alyx sera une de ces étapes majeures qui permettra de proposer du contenu et des mods en pagaille repris par machin, re-repris par machine, amélioré par Truc, c'est comme ça qu'on verra émerger ce qui marche, ce qui est cool, et ce qu'on aime pour proposer un vivier de nos créations (si l'interface s'y prête...of course)

Mais je me trompe peut être, cela dit c'est un schéma typique... qui vivra verra ...

----------


## madfox

> Et enfin la VR c'est pas ce qu'il y à de plus sociabilisant ce qui en fait un frein à sa démocratisation... c'est empirique comme constat je trouve, demandez à votre moitiée... (non kanojo ça compte pas... ) donc pas déconnant à mon sens...


J'espère qu'un jour cet apriori s'envolera.  :ouaiouai:  

Vu que la VR demande de bouger son gras hors de son fauteuil / canapé les sessions de jeu ne dépassent en générale pas plus 2h pour le commun des mortels et peut s'accompagner de crampes musculaire pour les moins sportif ce qui bien souvent coupe l'envie d'enchainer les sessions. Donc au final c'est toujours moins légumant et asocial que d'avoir le cul visser devant un écran pendant des heures.

----------


## vectra

Ben moi, en ce moment, je joue pas mal à Eleven Table Tennis, et j'ai rarement le temps de m'entrainer longtemps avant qu'on m'invite à faire quelques parties avec un mec à l'autre bout du globe. 
Et généralement très bavards (parce que micros configurés et reconnus par défaut sur quasiment tous les casques).

Du coup, je progresse un peu en ping-pong et je m'amuse bien, notamment parce que le jeu est bien fait et la physique de foufou.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'espère qu'un jour cet apriori s'envolera.  
> 
> Vu que la VR demande de bouger son gras hors de son fauteuil / canapé les sessions de jeu ne dépassent en générale pas plus 2h pour le commun des mortels et peut s'accompagner de crampes musculaire pour les moins sportif ce qui bien souvent coupe l'envie d'enchainer les sessions. Donc au final c'est toujours moins légumant et asocial que d'avoir le cul visser devant un écran pendant des heures.


Acbkoo a raison sur un point. J'ai mon PC dans le salon, je peux sans soucis jouer à PUBG avec un casque audio et me sociabiliser avec ma femme qui matte une série ou qui revise a cote de moi. Par contre, si je suis en VR, bah la non c'est plus possible, je deviens mutique et j'ai du mal à lui parler en jouant en VR

----------


## madfox

> Acbkoo a raison sur un point. J'ai mon PC dans le salon, je peux sans soucis jouer à PUBG avec un casque audio et me sociabiliser avec ma femme qui matte une série ou qui revise a cote de moi. Par contre, si je suis en VR, bah la non c'est plus possible, je deviens mutique et j'ai du mal à lui parler en jouant en VR


Je connais aussi des personnes qui deviennent complètement mutique en plein jeu devant un écran classique. Il ne faut pas faire une généralité de ce comportement.

(perso je n'ai aucun problème à communiquer en étant en VR avec d'autres personnes présente dans la même pièce)

----------


## Kazemaho

... j'ai bien envie de donner mon avis mais on m'a encore me traiter de gros bourges qui n'a pas le sens des realites...

Mais je vois pas en quoi la VR serait plus isolant socialement que le jeu video.
Apres, je n'arrive pas a concevoir de ne pas jouer aux jeux videos en famille en fait (parents et enfants compris).
D'ailleurs souvent quand on fait des jeux solos, on fait tous le meme en meme temps pour partager nos histoires et se donner des trucs.

Pour moi, c'est un moment de partage entre nous justement et le futur de la vr je le vois surtout dans les jeux multijoueurs plus que dans les jeux solo.

Faire un bon rec room ou un star trek en famille (ou entre potes) ca n'a pas d'egal je trouve.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> ... j'ai bien envie de donner mon avis mais on m'a encore me traiter de gros bourges qui n'a pas le sens des realites...
> 
> Mais je vois pas en quoi la VR serait plus isolant socialement que le jeu video.
> Apres, je n'arrive pas a concevoir de ne pas jouer aux jeux videos en famille en fait (parents et enfants compris).
> D'ailleurs souvent quand on fait des jeux solos, on fait tous le meme en meme temps pour partager nos histoires et se donner des trucs.
> 
> Pour moi, c'est un moment de partage entre nous justement et le futur de la vr je le vois surtout dans les jeux multijoueurs plus que dans les jeux solo.
> 
> Faire un bon rec room ou un star trek en famille (ou entre potes) ca n'a pas d'egal je trouve.


Non moi je parle surtout en terme d'immersion. Quand je joue a Pubg, je peux sans soucis faire une pause, me retourner et parler avec madame, regarder un truc qu'elle veut me montrer ou autre,  Quand je joue en VR, non déjà je l'entends moins car le son est plus immersif, je n'ai pas envie d'enlever mon casque car c'est pénible à remettre. Donc oui, je suis "renfermé" au niveau de mes sens.
 Ca n'a rien à avoir avec le côté social ou pas des jeux VR.

----------


## Kazemaho

Ben ouais c'est ce que je dis...faut faire jouer Madame aussi.... comme ca vous etes ensemble dans le meme jeu sous vos casques...

 :B):

----------


## Orhin

> ... j'ai bien envie de donner mon avis mais on m'a encore me traiter de gros bourges qui n'a pas le sens des realites...
> 
> Mais je vois pas en quoi la VR serait plus isolant socialement que le jeu video.
> Apres, je n'arrive pas a concevoir de ne pas jouer aux jeux videos en famille en fait (parents et enfants compris).
> D'ailleurs souvent quand on fait des jeux solos, on fait tous le meme en meme temps pour partager nos histoires et se donner des trucs.
> 
> Pour moi, c'est un moment de partage entre nous justement et le futur de la vr je le vois surtout dans les jeux multijoueurs plus que dans les jeux solo.
> 
> Faire un bon rec room ou un star trek en famille (ou entre potes) ca n'a pas d'egal je trouve.


Ouais enfin tout le monde n'a pas envie de jouer aux JV.

Et attend que tes gosses soient ado pour voir si ils veulent toujours jouer avec papa.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le sujet de base (sur la réflexion d'ackboo et le rapport de CPC envers la VR) était "la VR en solo bah ca te coupe pas mal de sens, donc forcément t'es moins apte à discuter avec quelqu'un qui fait autre chose côté", pas "ma famille est plus geek que la tienne".

----------


## 564.3

> Quand je joue a Pubg, je peux sans soucis faire une pause, me retourner et parler avec madame, regarder un truc qu'elle veut me montrer ou autre


Tu te planques dans un fourré en espérant que personne ne t'ai repéré ? Pour un jeu solo les pauses à l'improviste c'est possible, mais en multi ça me semble casse gueule.
Et je parle pas des jeux solo où faut être concentré du genre Dirt Rally 2, si quelqu'un te perturbe ça fini dans la ravin. Faut avoir le réflexe de faire pause rapidos et ne pas avoir perdu le fil à la reprise.

Bon après je ne suis pas vraiment concerné par toutes ces problématiques (à part les ravins dans DR2, même quand y a personne à coté  ::ninja:: ), mais j'imagine qu'il vaut souvent mieux prévoir une plage de loisir où on ne souhaite pas être dérangé, VR ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le sujet de base (sur la réflexion d'ackboo et le rapport de CPC envers la VR) était "la VR en solo bah ca te coupe pas mal de sens, donc forcément t'es moins apte à discuter avec quelqu'un qui fait autre chose côté", pas "ma famille est plus geek que la tienne".


Le contexte initial c'était HL:Alyx (solo), mais je crois que sa réflexion était générale pour la VR (solo ou multi). Le cas classique du conjoint qui veut discuter ou des gamins qui se battent à coté.

Mais pas sur que la différence soit si énorme que ça, faut pas abuser non plus: enlever/remettre manettes/casque ça prend 2s, baisser le volume ou décaler les écouteurs ça se fait aussi si on veut être plus à l'écoute de son environnement. Le problème principal c'est de pouvoir être concentré sur ce qu'on fait (VR ou pas), et pouvoir faire une pause qui ne pénalise pas (dépend surtout du type de jeu).

----------


## vectra

Chez CPC, ils oublient que tout le monde n'est pas payé à tester des jeux. Les gens qui ont un taf normal ont des plages de jeux limitées mais dédiées. Pour ceux qui ont une famille, y'a aussi du casu genre Slay the spire et autres tours par tour en faisant autre chose pour la famille.

----------


## Fabiolo

Quant on voit le nombre de gens qui ont des accidents dans la rue parce qu'ils sont concentrés sur leur smartphone je trouve étonnant que ce soit la VR à qui on reproche le plus le côté isolement.

----------


## Canarmageddon

j'attend avec impatience les premier MMO*VR*PG ça devrais coincider avec les premières vagues d'épilepsie chroniques liée au bashing multicolore systématique de tous le pannel d'effets visuels disponible au catalogue  ::ninja:: 

@Fabiolo +1000 au moins on se prépare notre espace de jeu safe (exepté occulus quest)
mais bon le type qui jouera à son Oculus quest en plein "rush hour"  à New York, ben déso mais ça me fendra pas le coeur d'apprendre qu'il s'est fait rouler dessus par un bus... :Facepalm:  Darwin award quoi... ::trollface::  la connerie des gens n'est pas de mon ressort , je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais m'en émouvoir...

coté isolement, c'est (amha) bien moins le cas en VR comparé à un jeux sur écran car bon, quand tu as joué 1 heure en VR ben t'est crevé physiquement parce que tu auras bougé/transpiré...en cela il faut bien scinder l'isolement qualitatif qui est certes largement plus prononcé en VR, de l'isolement quantitatif le nb d'heure que tu va passer seul à jouer dans ton coin.

Donc tu fait une pause et tu retrouve l'IRL de bon coeur tandis que quand tu est addict à un jeux sur écran certains y passent facilement plusieurs heures d'affilée et sont donc par conséquent isolés plus longtemps de leurs congénères #famille/amis/copine... et pour les faire décrocher amusez vous... et ça j'en sais quelques chose... libre à vous de tester pour vous forger un avis.

mais je maintiens (pour Madfox) c'est pas sociabilisant... ça peux s'étendre au JV en général, mais là dans son masque encore moins que devant un écran... 



Spoiler Alert! 


le jeu sur écran n'est pas autant immersif, et je parle pas de la nécessité de générer des input, qui est trop souvent considéré à tors comme de l'immersion, 

je parle de cette sensation qui fait travailler notre imagination pour boucher les trous lors de la lecture d'un Roman passionnant , cette immersion qu'on à à déchiffrer des énigmes comme si notre vie en dépendais...alors que rien en fait...  ce petit "ben on s'y croirais presque" qui fait que tu as lâché prise de la réalité, ça c'est l'immersion. 

quand tu te dis à toi même "il faut pas que j'oublie ma limite de gardian pour pas me péter une main" ce safeguard qui est en fait un frein tellement léger à l'immersion qu'on l'oublie en 5s ... alors que lâcher son écran 0.5s pour mater l'heure...
c'est en cela que la rupture de sociabilité est plus abrupte, tu n'as pas le choix du focus, du fait de la distance yeux/ecran...

l'immersion c'est l'exact opposé de l'attention que l'on peux porter à la réalité, si on prend deux joueurs passionné de leur jeu en pleine partie rocambolesque , un VR l'autre pas, un cours jus léger surviens et met le feu à un morceau de papier, d'après vous qui va se rendre compte en premier qu'il y à un truc qui cloche? genre appart qui prend feu...

en cela la VR capte l'exclusivité de notre attention visuelle ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un écran, même si certains sont omnubilés ils ont encore du champ visuel ancré dans l'IRL ,ce monde au graphismes merveilleux au gameplay intense, mais au scénario merdique à souhait.... ::ninja:: 




En VR c'est clairement une heure en apnée totale du coté de l'attention que l'on peux avoir envers son environnement (je pense au jeunes papa qui nous lisent), perso j'aime bien avoir le jeu sur écran à coté pour pouvoir montrer au copains à quel point c'est dynamique, mais clairement on est coupé de ce qui se passe autour vu qu'on est littéralement dans le jeu, c'est le principe, là ou sur écran on peux tout à fait s'occuper de sa bière sa clope,ou du petit qui chiale dans la pièce d'à coté.




> Triomphant


concrètement j'ai pris une grosse claque avec la VR et ta diatribe sur le sujet m'as exalté, vivement Alyx (et Hammer2) pour voir ce que chacun réussira à faire de cet outil pharaonique capable de dispenser un univers étendu aussi vaste que WTF , aller ou on veux , dans les mods de machin ou de truc, faire des bidules plus ou moins artistiques, reproduisant & mixant les univers d'autres jeux et tant d'autres possibilités combinatoires, vivre son avatar, développer au fil de l'eau de nouveaux "codes" liés à la VR. 



Spoiler Alert! 


comme beaucoup j'éprouve un avant VR et connaît un après VR, les jeux FLAT n'ont plus la même saveur... (en soit ça reste rigolo mais on est pas autant "au coeur de" c'est mon ressenti...) 

par exemple quand je vois cyberpunk2077 qui sort 1 mois après Alyx, ben désormais j'attend avec impatience les casque capables de lui faire honneur... d'ici là l'interface VR aura été implémentée... je dois sans doute vous paraître un peu utopiste par moment mais c'est un peu dans notre nature d'espérer, à l'image de MrCacao avec HL3  ::rolleyes:: .



ah et pour les gens sujet à la cinétose en permanence, je vous recommande un petit tour dans le réglage d'entraxe pupillaire (comme pour la 3D) , ça limite largement les dégâts  ::wacko::  derien... j'ai eu cet effet avec un entraxe trop faible je l'ai ajusté à ma morphologie et depuis pas de soucis... pas de vomi... 

l'optique à ses règles les amis, la parallaxe c'est important, et c'est souvent ça qui crée le malaise de distortion cognitive apocaliptico-vomitive :Gerbe: ...

----------


## malmoutt3

> comme beaucoup j'éprouve un avant VR et connaît un après VR, les jeux FLAT n'ont plus la même saveur... (en soit ça reste rigolo mais on est pas autant "au coeur de" c'est mon ressenti...) 
> 
> par exemple quand je vois cyberpunk2077 qui sort 1 mois après Alyx, ben désormais j'attend avec impatience les casque capables de lui faire honneur... d'ici là l'interface VR aura été implémentée... je dois sans doute vous paraître un peu utopiste par moment mais c'est un peu dans notre nature d'espérer, à l'image de MrCacao avec HL3 .


Je crois que sauf exceptions, on a tous pris une grosse claque avec la VR. Les sensations neuves qu'elle apporte sont proprement incroyables. On se prends tous à imaginer nos meilleures expériences en VR, et l'expérience flat perd de son attrait. Mais la nouveauté passe, le corps s'adapte, et les défauts dus à la jeunesse de la VR commence à sauter aux yeux. Et puis on teste des jeux flat gaming adapté à la VR et on comprends que ce n'est pas si simple, faire un vrai jeu VR, ça réclame qu'on se penche sérieusement dessus, ce n'est pas une simple adaptation. On peut douter que l'expérience flat soit compatible avec une expérience VR, et que finalement, chacune aurait sa place.
Perso je n'apprécie guère les jeux adaptés à l'arrache, même si j'ai adoré Alien Isolation, je crois que la non prise en compte des contrôleurs m'empêcherait d'y jouer à l'heure actuelle. Et même les jeux VR comme Asgard me font parfois pester par leur limitations.
Tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faut pas trop espérez voir des titres adaptés en VR ne serait que parce qu'ils ne seront sûrement pas au niveau et que ça ne se fera sûrement pas.
 Alyx par contre, a l'air d'être une avancée indéniable, espérons que le titre rentre dans l'Histoire.

----------


## Canarmageddon

Tu place la barre vachement haut,(gaffe à pas être déçu quand même...) que déjà ce soit un super bon jeu sera un bon début, c'est en Hammer2 que je fonde beaucoup d'espoir perso pour écrire la suite de l'histoire justement ,et pas celle d'ALYX, mais celle de la VR et du fun qu'on en tirerais, fort des nouveauté gameplay que Alyx nous aura fait découvrir, il nous faudra alors imaginer de nouvelles utilisations pour s'enjailler sur de nouveaux contenus conexes fait avec amours par des passionnés...

jeunesse jeunesse  ::siffle::  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GuDeZrYuoY c'est juste plus long que prévu
mais le downgrade de qualité n'est pas aussi violent que l'aprioris que j'avais coté résolution et effet de grille auquel on s'habitue assez rapidement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu place la barre vachement haut,(gaffe à pas être déçu quand même...) que déjà ce soit un super bon jeu sera un bon début, c*'est en Hammer2 que je fonde beaucoup d'espoir perso pour écrire la suite de l'histoire justement ,et pas celle d'ALYX*, mais celle de la VR et du fun qu'on en tirerais, fort des nouveauté gameplay que Alyx nous aura fait découvrir, il nous faudra alors imaginer de nouvelles utilisations pour s'enjailler sur de nouveaux contenus conexes fait avec amours par des passionnés...
> 
> jeunesse jeunesse  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GuDeZrYuoY c'est juste plus long que prévu
> mais le downgrade de qualité n'est pas aussi violent que l'aprioris que j'avais coté résolution et effet de grille auquel on s'habitue assez rapidement.


Euh, je veux pas dire. Mais toi aussi tu places tes espoirs bien trop haut si tu veux une suite (j'imagine fait par la communauté et non par Valve).  ::ninja::

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Euh, je veux pas dire. Mais toi aussi tu places tes espoirs bien trop haut si tu veux une suite (j'imagine fait par la communauté et non par Valve).


Alors ne dis pas, tu était bien parti pour comprendre ma phrase, met en gras une portion de plus et tu aura sous les yeux ce que j'ai exprimé précédemment.

je n'attend pas la suite d'Alyx mais la suite de l'histoire de la VR , donc je pense pas que ce soit inaccessible... dans le sens "what next?" avec un éditeur (qui je l'espère sera aussi complet que pratique) j'ai bon espoir de voir poindre des choses intéressantes après ça prendra le temps que ça prendra... "when it's done" comme on dit... mais partout ou il y à du mod il y à des perles et des pépites... donc je ne m'attend à rien de moins...? c'est forcé qu'il y aura des bouses aussi...(l'enfer étant pavé de bonnes intentions)  mais ça m'intéresse moins déjà...

----------


## 564.3

Bon allez, je profite de l'article d'UploadVR pour mettre ici aussi une ref à la vidéo de Tested: https://uploadvr.com/half-life-alyx-valve-tested/

Le principal sur la tranche de jeu qu'ils ont pu tester (3h):
- production graphique au top
- le décors fourmille d'objets physiques/interactifs
- level design avec pas mal de verticalité
- sound design et spatialisation excellente
- locomotion encore en cours de réglage, notamment pour les changements d'élévation (échelles, sauts) en mode de déplacement fluide
- évidemment pas d'infos à propos du scénario, à part que notre perso parle

Concernant le test avec plein de matos différent: ça fonctionne bien sur tout, avec plus ou moins de compromis pour le confort des interactions notamment.
Évidemment il vaut mieux avoir plus de boutons/trackpads/sticks et un design qui permet facilement de recharger un flingue sans collision.
Enfin, pour avoir joué 3 ans avec les manettes du Vive (c'est pas le 1er FPS), les collisions ne m'ont jamais spécialement gêné, plutôt éventuellement le manque de boutons/sticks. Et encore, j'ai jamais vu toutes les combinaisons exploitées à fond. Même si c'est plus complexe à utiliser, il y a quand même une bonne expressivité. Le plus petit dénominateur commun reste le PSVR, où c'est vraiment aride sans trackpad ni stick.

----------


## vectra

Pour le Quest et pour sa défense, je voudrais juste dire que beaucoup d'américains ont des logements assez spacieux. Forcément, pas à Manhattan, mais beaucoup ont une maison qui est en bois, mais qui est spacieuse. Donc oui, pour eux, l'espace est limité par la longueur du fil. Pour moi, ce sont encore les murs, même à la campagne.

----------


## Canarmageddon

pour le moment j'ai dédié 7m²/55, soit quand même 15.4m3/120 d'habitation dédiés [2.5(l)*2.8(L)*2.2(h)] mais bon le guardian je l'ai margé de 20cm (après avoir manqué de me péter la main...) c'est tout ce que je peux m'offrir pour jouer et c'est déjà pas mal en ville, j'arrive à jouer confortablement mais le câble fait déjà bien suer pas tant en longueur mais on se l'enroule sans arrêt autour de soi... mais pour Asgard/Alyx t'façon pas le choix le quest saura pas les faire tourner... je pense utiliser une suspente de cable au plafond pour gérer ça mieux

perso ça me gonfle de tout bouger alors ça reste comme ça j'ai un demi salon VR et un coin canapé "mou" donc sans risque qui jouxte mes mondes virtuels et sur Asgard Wrath franchement j'ai pas eu un seul "oups" depuis cette installation.

en fait s'agit de vraiment bien préparer le coin ou tu joue, pas prendre cette histoire de guardian à la légère , marger intelligemment et ça risque rien, les accidents arrivent quand tu marge pas assez ton guardian et que tu lance un bon gros mouvement qui fini sa course hors guardian en fait...

mais bon j'avoue que je pousse petit à petit des meubles hors de mon salon en fait pour grappiller quelques m² de surface de jeu, (j'appelle ça le syndrome du cambriolé) , c'est à cause d'une réflexion que j'ai mangé quand un pote à vu mon install... 
"euh... tu t'est fait cambrioler?" :tired: 

j'aimerais pousser à 9m²(soit quasi 20m3) après promis j'arrête... enfin on verras, mais faudra divorcer & déménager... la flême dans les deux cas...  ::trollface::

----------


## Enclaver

Tous les Half Life gratuit jusqu'en mars, sortie de HL ALYX. Belle opération de com' ::P:

----------


## Vyse

Le pleins d'infos ce soir à partir de 18h.  :Vibre: 
https://nofrag.com/2020/01/22/147778/

----------


## Erokh

> le jeu sera aussi long que HL2


Wow, ça fait une durée de vie plutôt conséquente, pour un jeu VR!

----------


## madfox

Mouais plutôt déçu par cette AMA:

Pas de saut (ou très peu) mais de la téléportation à la place, pas de corps virtuel, pas de fonctionnalités spécifique aux index Controller car il faut que ça tourne sur un max de matos... Mais il sera possible d'enfermer un headcrab sous un seau et le voir se déplacer.  ::trollface:: 

Sinon beaucoup de blabla comme quoi ce sera du Half-Life avec sa dose d'horreur avec ses bestioles fétiches, ses combines et variantes... Bref rien de neuf que le trailer n'avait pas déjà vendu.

----------


## Erokh

Moi ce retour me chauffe bien. Clairement le jeu sera moyen rapidement après la sortie si c'est pas day one

----------


## 564.3

Ouaip rien de bien neuf, on savait déjà qu'ils voulaient toucher un max de joueurs VR. Leurs compromis me semblent tout à fait raisonnables.
Ça me tente toujours à fond pour l'environnement/histoire et le gameplay peaufiné.

Il y a d'autres jeux pour faire des cascades avec body awareness ou un corps physique approximatif.
Faudra encore de grosses évolutions pour que ça devienne confortable pour le plus grand nombre. Ou qu'une masse suffisament importante de joueurs soit atteinte pour que ce ne soit plus une sous-catégorie de niche.

----------


## ExPanda

> Moi ce retour me chauffe bien. Clairement le jeu sera moyen rapidement après la sortie si c'est pas day one


Euh, par "moyen" tu voulais dire "mien", non ?
Sinon je pige pas ton message.  ::unsure:: 

J'ai pas le courage de lire tout le fil de discussion... Ils ont parlé du problème des échelles ?

----------


## madfox

> J'ai pas le courage de lire tout le fil de discussion... Ils ont parlé du problème des échelles ?


Non rien sur les échelles malheureusement.  ::|: 




> Il y a d'autres jeux pour faire des cascades avec body awareness ou un corps physique approximatif.
> Faudra encore de grosses évolutions pour que ça devienne confortable pour le plus grand nombre. Ou qu'une masse suffisamment importante de joueurs soit atteinte pour que ce ne soit plus une sous-catégorie de niche.


Après une claque comme Boneworks au niveau gameplay et son statut de "prototype inofficiel d'un half-life VR". Je pense qu'au contraire pas mal de monde attend Valve au tournant au niveau body awareness.

----------


## CptCaverne

Le fil condensé ici :
https://steamdb.info/blog/half-life-...oper-team-ama/

----------


## ExPanda

Ah cool, un résumé, merci !




> Non rien sur les échelles malheureusement.


Erf.  ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

Si on part sur un gameplay en dizaines d'heures, ça va commencer à taper grave  :Vibre: 
Ca va commencer à être duraille pour les fans de la licence de rater ce qui semblerait bien être un 3è vrai opus depuis HL2.

----------


## Erokh

> Euh, par "moyen" tu voulais dire "mien", non ?
> Sinon je pige pas ton message. 
> 
> J'ai pas le courage de lire tout le fil de discussion... Ils ont parlé du problème des échelles ?


Ouais je voulais dire mien. Merci la correction auto du téléphone  :tired:

----------


## Enclaver

> Le fil condensé ici :
> https://steamdb.info/blog/half-life-...oper-team-ama/


- Ils ont consulté Laidlaw.
- Je comprends que Valve admet que l'IA de HL1 est plus convaincante que HL2.  ::P: 
- Les mains façon Rayman je suis pas hyper fan.
- Pas de démembrement.
- Nouveau bestiaire. J'espère que pour le bestiaire y aura plus que les headcrabs, zombies et barnacles. 
Je dis pas non aux houndeyes et le roi fourmillons + cremator prévu dans l'épisode 2.
- Des passages horrifiques seront présents (ravenholm le retour?).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> - Ils ont consulté Laidlaw.
> - Je comprends que Valve admet que l'IA de HL1 est plus convaincante que HL2. 
> - Les mains façon Rayman je suis pas hyper fan.
> - Pas de démembrement.
> - Nouveau bestiaire. J'espère que pour le bestiaire y aura plus que les headcrabs, zombies et barnacles. 
> Je dis pas non aux houndeyes et le roi fourmillons + cremator prévu dans l'épisode 2.
> - Des passages horrifiques seront présents (ravenholm le retour?).


Personnellement, je n'ai pas encore trouvé un seul jeu dans lequel le body awareness fonctionnait. Sans solution externe (genre un kinect qui voit basiquement ton corps), ca a très très peu d'intérêt et casse vraiment l'immersion.

----------


## Enclaver

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas encore trouvé un seul jeu dans lequel le body awareness fonctionnait. Sans solution externe (genre un kinect qui voit basiquement ton corps), ca a très très peu d'intérêt et casse vraiment l'immersion.


Riddick? 
En tout cas, mieux que l'impression d'être une caméra sur un tapis roulant façon HL2.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Le body awareness est important pour les jeux multi, sinon on ne sait pas où est son corps, et on se prend des dégats alors qu'on pense être planqué. Au moins là on peut voir qu'on ne l'est pas…

Mais dans Pavlov c'est chiant pour choper des munitions quand on est accroupi, par exemple.
Si plus de jeux permettaient d'utiliser un point de tracking à la ceinture, je crois que ça me motiverait à y mettre une de mes vieilles manettes Vive.

En tous cas, pour un jeu solo ça ne me gène pas qu'il n'y en ait pas.

----------


## neophus

Les infos en FR chez nofrag

https://nofrag.com/2020/01/22/147778/

----------


## 564.3

Sinon ils ont expliqué pourquoi il n'y avait pas les bras




> We don’t render arms due to our experiences with playtesting—briefly, we found that players themselves don’t notice them missing (spectators do, obviously), and they don’t like them obscuring their view.


C'est aussi ce que je remarque dans la pratique. Le body awareness faut que ça ait une utilité dans le gameplay, sinon c'est des emmerdes pour rien.

Mais les ennemis doivent principalement faire du headshot, vu qu'on ne sait pas où est notre hitbox virtuelle à part au niveau du casque et des controleurs.
Ils pourraient éventuellement faire une hitbox fantome plus ou moins étendue sous le casque sans simuler le corps entier, mais c'est relativement casse-gueule.
Ils ont juste parlé de simuler un lien entre le casque et le controleur pour éviter qu'on puisse s'enfermer une main dans un tiroir.

D'ailleurs c'est bizarre dans Boneworks, on a un corps entièrement simulé visuellement et physiquement, mais les ennemis se contentent de nous headshot quand même. Pour les jeux solos ça semble toujours plus fiable de faire ça, il n'y a qu'en multi où c'est important de pouvoir se prendre des balles dans le pied, même si c'est frustrant.

----------


## Hideo

L'escalade dans Boneworks bordel  :tired:

----------


## neophus

sortie le 23 mars 

https://nofrag.com/2020/02/13/148856/

----------


## ExPanda

Ahah le gros lambda bien subtil.  ::P: 





Avec Doom Eternal le 20 mars.

Bordel.

----------


## Zouuu

Moi c'est tout le côté jump scare / horreur que j'appréhende énormément. Je déteste ça, je déteste les films d'horreurs, etc... Et la VR en use et en abuse... (j'avais l'occulus DK2)

Et c'est ce qui me freine à prendre le valve index... Car si je le prend c'est surtout pour Alyx, mais si c'est vraiment trop orienté horreur... ca va pas le faire.

#J'aiPeur

----------


## Hideo

Je me souviens qu'a l'epoque du DK y'en avait partout, mais ca fait plusieurs annees que je suis pas tombe sur un jump scare en VR et je ne supporte pas ca non plus. 
Apres je suis une aussi une lopette du coup je joue pas vraiment a des jeux flippants en VR, mais j'ai quand meme termine Duck Hunt et ca s'est tres bien passe pour moi (moins pour mon slip).

Dans Alyx y'en aura pas c'est clairement pas le genre de Valve / Half-Life. On aura probablement quelques sequences angoissantes mais ca sera du genre Ravenholm, pas de jump alacon.

----------


## Qiou87

Avec vos bêtises je me suis mis à imaginer F.E.A.R. en VR  ::sad::  (le seul jeu un peu flippant que j'ai pu terminer sur écran, pareil j'aime pas). Même dans Arizona Sunshine la partie dans la mine avec une lampe torche et des bruits de partout, j'étais pas serein et je laissais partir des coups de fusil à pompe par réflexe.

Ca n'a pas l'air d'être l'orientation d'Alyx, et tant mieux. Déjà que le marché est limité aux possesseurs de casques VR sur PC, si en plus ils rajoutent une limitation aux joueurs qui sont pas des flippettes, ils vont en vendre 40 copies.  :tired:

----------


## Zouuu

> Je me souviens qu'a l'epoque du DK y'en avait partout, mais ca fait plusieurs annees que je suis pas tombe sur un jump scare en VR et je ne supporte pas ca non plus. 
> Apres je suis une aussi une lopette du coup je joue pas vraiment a des jeux flippants en VR, mais j'ai quand meme termine Duck Hunt et ca s'est tres bien passe pour moi (moins pour mon slip).
> 
> Dans Alyx y'en aura pas c'est clairement pas le genre de Valve / Half-Life. On aura probablement quelques sequences angoissantes mais ca sera du genre Ravenholm, pas de jump alacon.


Heuuu sur half life 2, y a quand même 3-4 fois où jme suis pris un crabe qui passe devant mes yeux, un streumon qui t'attend dans un coin sans faire de bruit etc... donc en VR, c'est x1000... => crisque cardiaque  :Vibre:  => dead

Le zombie qui traverse le mur à 0:52 : https://youtu.be/O2W0N3uKXmo?t=52   Pour moi c'est jump scare.

Et ces phases dans le noir : https://youtu.be/O2W0N3uKXmo?t=79  heuuu.... lol nope

----------


## ExPanda

J'imagine pas Amnesia en VR, même en connaissant les ficelles du jeu et en n'ayant plus trop peur, l'ambiance m'a mis tellement pas bien sur écran déjà, avec le casque sur la tête je crois que je termine en boule dans un coin du bureau.  :Emo: 


Concernant HL, les headcrabs sont quand même de belles saloperies, en VR dans les coins sombres ça va pas être la fête.

----------


## 564.3

Dans l'AMA ils disaient que le jeu ne fait pas trop flipper. C'est une sorte d'ambiance surtout.
Enfin, dans l'équipe de dev il y a quand même une personne qui a du mal avec les headcrabs, mais auprès des testeurs ça passait plutôt bien aussi.

https://uploadvr.com/half-life-alyx-ama/



> Horror is part of the franchise, and through playtesting, we feel like we’ve gained some confidence about where to draw this line. Some of our gorier visuals tend to evoke a grim fascination rather than revulsion or panic, and apart from myself, we’ve hardly ever seen anyone nope out of a playtest, even during the creepier sections.


Les devs de Boneworks ont quand même eu un problème de ce genre avec leurs robots "crablets" du genre headcrabs, notamment auprès des arachnophobes.

Sinon en horreur ambiante mais qui fait pas mal flipper, j'ai quand même bien aimé les jeux de Wolf & Wood Interactive Ltd.
C'est de l'aventure style point & click. Il y a quand même du jump scare, mais ils n'en abusent pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

3 vidéos de gameplay

----------


## nodulle

Allez plus que 3 semaines !  :Bave:

----------


## Couillu

Ça claque. Le bruit des soldats qui meurent  ::wub::  Ca m'avait manqué !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

L'IA a l'air top !!

----------


## Orhin

:Vibre:

----------


## Eryslandy

J'ai pas de VR mais ça donne furieusement envie. Le niveau d'interaction est impressionnant.  :Bave:

----------


## Zouuu

Et le valve index qui est indisponible depuis plus de 2 mois...  ::|:

----------


## neophus

Ouais putain ça rend bien niveau immersion ! dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de version non VR...

----------


## Vyse

Valve a déjà répondu à cela, faudrait revoir l'intégralité du game design il y a beaucoup trop de choses qui sont spécifique à la VR, ça n'a donc aucun intérêt.

----------


## ExPanda

Ça a l'air un peu flippant quand même.  ::ninja:: 

Le headcrab contre la porte je fais une crise cardiaque je crois.

----------


## neophus

> Valve a déjà répondu à cela, faudrait revoir l'intégralité du game design il y a beaucoup trop de choses qui sont spécifique à la VR, ça n'a donc aucun intérêt.


Oui je sais bien mais ça serait bien de le proposer en parallèle quand même en plus simplifié.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça a l'air un peu flippant quand même.


Ouais je crois qu'on en parlait, et bon c'est sûr que si on est vraiment sensible ça va pas être de tout repos. Perso j'ai une sensibilité modérée, je pense que ça ira. Sur le reste j'ai regardé que la première vidéo pour pas trop me spoil, mais ça donne gravement envie!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui je sais bien mais ça serait bien de le proposer en parallèle quand même en plus simplifié.


Je sais pas trop comment tu fais en fait. Tu as vu les vidéos? Contrôle indépendant de la vision, des deux mains séparées qui interagissent avec les éléments du décor... Je sais pas comment tu passes ça en mode FPS "deux mains sur l'arme en permanence et la visée + les deux mains ne sont contrôlées que par la souris". Et remplacer les interactions du moteur physique par un "appuyez sur E pour renverser le seau"... Y'a une raison pour laquelle les portages plat->VR sont majoritairement foireux, hors simus "en cockpit", c'est quand même une façon fondamentalement différente de concevoir le jeu et d'interagir avec. Je trouve super qu'ils aient décidé d'en faire un AAA pensé dès le départ pour les avantages de la VR. C'est pas comme si le jeu sur écran plat manquait de AAA en 2020.  ::P:

----------


## Zouuu

> Ça a l'air un peu flippant quand même. 
> 
> Le headcrab contre la porte je fais une crise cardiaque je crois.


Exactement ce que je pensais en regardant les vidéos "Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope ca va pas le faire, ca va pas le faire, TROP DE HEADCRAB !  :Vibre: "

----------


## Bopnc

Ils ont fait de gros efforts pour rendre leurs démo lisibles hors VR, et intéressantes pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas.

Les manipulations sont assez classiques, mais avec plein de petits détails sympa (accrocher les grenades au canon du fusil au lieu de la jeter, les manipulations de décors...).

Les décors semblent être un des point fort. La deuxième vidéo avec l'immeuble éventré est sympa en 2D, mais en VR avec les volumes, ça va déboîter : les débris un peu partout, le toit ouvert vers l'énorme machine, le gouffre en dessous qui donne le vertige...  :Bave:

----------


## Sorkar

Cette ouverture de portiere pour se proteger putain  ::o:  vivement  :Bave:

----------


## Enclaver

Pas de démembrement.
Et les combines n'explosent pas avec une grenade comme HL1.
Next.

Plus sérieusement ça donne envie. Dommage que le body awarness casse l'immersion (les mains à la rayman).

----------


## Ruvon



----------


## 564.3

> Pas de démembrement.
> Et les combines n'explosent pas avec une grenade comme HL1.


Si tu veux du feu d'artifice, y a les zombies officiels de Pavlov  :;): 
Le mode "grenade au prisonnier" aussi, c'est très festif et on ne sait rapidement plus à qui appartiennent les morceaux de barbaque.

Dans HL:Alyx ils ont peut-être limité le gore parce que ça choquait des testeurs, même s'il a l'air d'y en avoir de façon sélective.
Faudrait vérifier s'ils en parlaient dans l'AMA.

Edit: Ils en parlent dans cette question. Ça a l'air géré dans certains cas, genre un point faible je suppose.




> Envoyé par SterlingFM_
> 
> Is a limb dismemberment/body damage system in the game? Similar to systems used in L4D2.
> 
> 
> [...] limb dismemberment is not a factor in most combat encounters—but there is a very notable exception.

----------


## madfox

Valve vient de sortir 2 environnements d'Half-Life: Alyx à visiter dans le SteamVR Home... Exclusif aux possesseurs du Valve Index (et leurs potes).  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Pas de démembrement.
> Et les combines n'explosent pas avec une grenade comme HL1.
> Next.
> 
> Plus sérieusement ça donne envie. Dommage que le body awarness casse l'immersion (les mains à la rayman).


C'est le principe de la réalité virtuelle: tu ne passes pas ton temps à regarder tes mains, mais de fait c'est ta seule interface.

----------


## Bopnc

> Plus sérieusement ça donne envie. Dommage que le body awarness casse l'immersion (les mains à la rayman).


Pour avoir fait Boneworks et être en train de faire Walking Dead, très franchement je trouve que la présence des bras pose beaucoup plus de problèmes d’immersion que leur absence.  

Quand ils ne sont pas modélisés, la proprioception prends le relais et le cerveau ne fait absolument pas gaffe. Quand ils y sont, ils prennent souvent des positions qui ne sont pas celles de tes vrais bras (et donc contraire à ta proprioception) et là le cerveau le remarque immédiatement. 

Je pense que ce n'est pas une décision anodine de leur part.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pour avoir fait Boneworks et être en train de faire Walking Dead, très franchement je trouve que la présence des bras pose beaucoup plus de problèmes d’immersion que leur absence.  
> 
> Quand ils ne sont pas modélisés, la proprioception prends le relais et le cerveau ne fait absolument pas gaffe. Quand ils y sont, ils prennent souvent des positions qui ne sont pas celles de tes vrais bras (et donc contraire à ta proprioception) et là le cerveau le remarque immédiatement. 
> 
> Je pense que ce n'est pas une décision anodine de leur part.


*This.*

Le seul jeu où j'ai trouvé la gestion géniale, c'est dans Lone Echo. Le fait qu'on joue un robot doit d'ailleurs influer sur la perception du cerveau sur la différence entre le positionnement réel des bras et leur affichage dans le jeu.

Je pense également que dans le futur, avec la majorité des casques embarquant des caméras, on aura des systèmes qui "filmeront" notre corps et qui proposeront une modélisation des membres complètes. Mais en attendant, encore une fois, en VR, l'absence de bras ne pose AUCUN SOUCIS.

Il y a même des jeux où les mains ne sont pas modélisés, uniquement les armes (au pif Beat Saber, Pistol Whip et les Serious Sam), et ca marche étonnamment bien. *Et aucun pétage d'immersion.*

----------


## madfox

Avant Boneworks j'étais aussi d'avis que la modélisation du corps était un frein à l'immersion. Mais se voir sauter, se déplacer sur une paroi de tout son corps, voir ses pieds dans le vide... C'est juste génial.

Toutes ces actions auraient été bien plus fade si le jeu n'avait pas inclus de corps virtuel.

----------


## Hideo

Bonne petite video de Tested avec les deux designers de Alyx. 
Y'a pas de spoiler, ca parle uniquement des challenges de la VR et leur approches. 

Il parlent justement de ces mains flottantes.

TL:DR : Ca ne choque que ceux qui regardent le gameplay sur un ecran plat, personne en jeu ne s'en est pleins. 
Par contre evidement ne pas voir les bras ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'existent pas.

----------


## ExPanda

> Il parlent justement de ces mains flottantes.
> 
> TL:DR : Ca ne choque que ceux qui regardent le gameplay sur un ecran plat, personne en jeu ne s'en est pleins. 
> Par contre evidement ne pas voir les bras ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'existent pas.


Ce qu'on se fatigue à dire à tous ceux qui n'ont jamais touché à un jeu VR mais savent que "c'est de la merde de pas voir les bras ça casse toute immersion".  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce qu'on se fatigue à dire à tous ceux qui n'ont jamais touché à un jeu VR mais savent que "c'est de la merde de pas voir les bras ça casse toute immersion".


Honnêtement, n'ayant jamais touché à la VR, c'est aussi ce que je pensais. Le fait que certains aient abordé le sujet (avec la subtilité d'un éléphant dans un bloc opératoire, mais bon) m'a permis de lire tes / vos réponses et ce n'est plus une inquiétude pour moi.

----------


## madfox

> TL:DR : Ca ne choque que ceux qui regardent le gameplay sur un ecran plat, personne en jeu ne s'en est pleins.
> Par contre evidement ne pas voir les bras ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'existent pas.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ce qu'on se fatigue à dire à tous ceux qui n'ont jamais touché à un jeu VR mais savent que "c'est de la merde de pas voir les bras ça casse toute immersion".


Tout ça reste totalement subjectif.

J'ai fais testé/montré Boneworks à une dizaine de personnes et même si cela demande un petit temps d'adaptation quasiment tout le monde a trouvé que c'était un vrai plus d'avoir un corps modélisé.

Les devs de Valve ont beau se défendre tant bien que mal sur le sujet, ils devraient laisser le choix.

Puis on est pas sur PC? Vive la liberté!  :Cell:

----------


## ExPanda

> Honnêtement, n'ayant jamais touché à la VR, c'est aussi ce que je pensais. Le fait que certains aient abordé le sujet (avec la subtilité d'un éléphant dans un bloc opératoire, mais bon) m'a permis de lire tes / vos réponses et ce n'est plus une inquiétude pour moi.


Ah mais j'ai aucun problème avec les gens qui se posent des questions, au contraire. Je suis le premier à répondre aux curieux et je suis même content de le faire.

Mais comme tu dis, la subtilité des interventions...
Entre "ça casse pas trop l'immersion de pas voir ses bras ?" et "on voit pas les bras, c'est de la merde, ça casse toute immersion possible, gardez-le votre gadget de merde à 10000€ qui intéresse personne.... Hein ? Non j'ai jamais essayé, mais pourquoi faire puisque c'est de la merde ?", y'a un monde  ::ninja:: 




> Tout ça reste totalement subjectif.
> 
> J'ai fais testé/montré Boneworks à une dizaine de personnes et même si cela demande un petit temps d'adaptation quasiment tout le monde a trouvé que c'était un vrai plus d'avoir un corps modélisé.


La question était surtout de savoir si l'absence n'était pas une gêne et un gros frein à l'immersion. C'est pas parce que leur présence peut éventuellement être un plus si c'est bien fait, que c'est forcément rédhibitoire si ils n'y sont pas.




> Valve a beau se défendre tant bien que mal sur le sujet, ils devraient laisser le choix.
> 
> Puis on est pas sur PC? Vive la liberté!


Vrai.  ::): 
Après ils ont sans doute été au meilleur compromis simplicité de developpement/efficacité.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tout ça reste totalement subjectif.
> 
> J'ai fais testé/montré Boneworks à une dizaine de personnes et même si cela demande un petit temps d'adaptation quasiment tout le monde a trouvé que c'était un vrai plus d'avoir un corps modélisé.
> 
> Les devs de Valve ont beau se défendre tant bien que mal sur le sujet, ils devraient laisser le choix.
> 
> Puis on est pas sur PC? Vive la liberté!


C'est un vrai plus mais le cerveau a ce moment la a l'impression de controler un corps étranger au sien. Tu ne ressens jamais ca lorsque tu ne vois que tes mains.

----------


## nodulle

> C'est un vrai plus mais le cerveau a ce moment la a l'impression de controler un corps étranger au sien. Tu ne ressens jamais ca lorsque tu ne vois que tes mains.


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi. Plus j'y pense et plus je trouve que les mains flottantes donnent une meilleur immersion. Lorsqu'il y a des bras virtuelles, dans le pire des cas ça part en quenouille et ça fait n'importe quoi. Dans le meilleurs des cas (comme Boneworks ou Lone Echo) la position du coude peut être incohérente et surtout je n'ai jamais vu de corps et de bras qui correspondent à ma morphologie et ça, dans mon cas, ça n'aide pas à l'immersion. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir un pantin accroché à ma tête.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais dans Sairento VR c'est bizarre d'avoir de petites mains, des boobs et des porte-jarretelles https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3jXqjhWefE
Mais on s'en fout rapidement, je trouve.

Le vrai problème en général c'est le holster à la ceinture qui n'est pas vraiment à l'endroit naturel. J'ai toujours 2 points de tracking qui trainent (vieilles manettes Vive), mais je n'ai pas vérifié si je pouvais les utiliser dans Pavlov par exemple.

Après, il y en a qui ne font de la VR quasi que pour ça. Faut voir les vidéos de furies et perso de manga en full body tracking dans VR Chat / Neos ou les diverses vidéos MR… Dans ce derniers cas il vaut mieux qu'il n'y ait pas de corps dans le jeu d'ailleurs, comme ça ils peuvent prendre leur avatar.

----------


## nodulle

Oui c'est vrais, au final on s'en fout d'une part parce que c'est pas très cohérent avec notre corps réel donc on essaie d'oublier et d'autre part parce qu'on a pas les yeux rivés à nos pieds et donc notre corps. C'est les mains que tu vois et avec lequel tu interagis avec l’environnement. Le reste est superflue.

----------


## 564.3

Je ne sais pas si HL:Alyx sera facilement modable sur ce point, mais par exemple dans Skyrim VR des mods ajoutent un corps.
Il y aura probablement rapidement des Alyx crédibles (et autre) pour les amateurs.

----------


## Hideo

J'espere de tout mon coeur que ca va moder Alyx comme des gros sales.  :Mellow2:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'espere de tout mon coeur que ca va moder Alyx comme des gros sales.


Genre un Nude mods ?  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Genre un Nude mods ?


Ou remplacer les headcrabs par de vraies araignées poilues, ça aiderait certains pour leur thérapie de choc  :;):

----------


## Fabiolo

Par contre je me demande, je voulais prendre les knuckles pour mon usage perso, mais bon déjà c'est pas livrable avant 2 mois, de plus le paiement et la confirmation se feront quelques jours avant la livraison.

A priori je me dis que pour avoir Alyx gratuit en commandant les controllers avant la sortie du jeu, c'est mort, ils ne vont pas juste considérer le clic sur "commander" comme actant le fait que ça a été commandé avant la sortie du jeu.

----------


## pitmartinz

Je pense que si.
Et si tu le fais pas, tu risques de pas en avoir du tout, vu la vitesse a laquelle tout ce qui touche à l'Index est parti super vite.

Bon, sinon... je rejoins le groupe, j'ai pu choper un kit !
\o/

Je sais pas encore quand il sera livré, mais j'ai hâte !

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah en passant la commande ils me disent que je recevrais Alyx quant elle sera finalisée (6 à 8 semaines), ça veut donc dire  que le jeu on le reçoit gratuitement 1 mois après la sortie, dur de tenir pour le coup.

après j'ai moyen d'en emprunter des knuckles donc je vais voir, mais du coup j'aurai deux copies du jeu si je l'achète le jour J. Si c'est le cas j'espère que ce sera un cadeau transférable ou une clé, comme ça un canard en profitera.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ouais ils filent Alyx que quand vous recevez l'Index, c'est moche pour ceux qui ont déjà un casque.
Pour le fait d'avoir deux clés je suis pas sûr, j'ai l'impression qu'ils mettent le jeu dans la bibliothèque quand ils détectent du matos Valve en fait. Donc ça voudrait dire une seule copie si tu commandes casque et manettes en séparé.


Sinon comme évoqué dans le topic matos, j'ai testé les environnements "preview" HL:Alyx.
Plein de petits détails, et se retrouver dans City17 ça fait quelque chose. Ça va être une tuerie ce jeu !  :Vibre:

----------


## Fabiolo

Oui mais je me demandais ce qui se passe si j'achète le jeu maintenant tout seul avant que la commande soit validée. Est-ce qu'ils en donnent une autre version après ou bien c'est tant pis, il est déjà dans ta bibliothèque, tu es bai....

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah ouais ils filent Alyx que quand vous recevez l'Index, c'est moche pour ceux qui ont déjà un casque.
> Pour le fait d'avoir deux clés je suis pas sûr, j'ai l'impression qu'ils mettent le jeu dans la bibliothèque quand ils détectent du matos Valve en fait. Donc ça voudrait dire une seule copie si tu commandes casque et manettes en séparé.
> 
> 
> Sinon comme évoqué dans le topic matos, j'ai testé les environnements "preview" HL:Alyx.
> Plein de petits détails, et se retrouver dans City17 ça fait quelque chose. Ça va être une tuerie ce jeu !


Je n'ai pas encore testé, mais précision, les environnements ont moins de détails que le jeu de base. Du coup, on va prendre une sacrée baffe visuelle sur HL: Alyx !

----------


## Enclaver

> Ah ouais ils filent Alyx que quand vous recevez l'Index, c'est moche pour ceux qui ont déjà un casque.
> Pour le fait d'avoir deux clés je suis pas sûr, j'ai l'impression qu'ils mettent le jeu dans la bibliothèque quand ils détectent du matos Valve en fait. Donc ça voudrait dire une seule copie si tu commandes casque et manettes en séparé.
> 
> 
> Sinon comme évoqué dans le topic matos, j'ai testé les environnements "preview" HL:Alyx.
> Plein de petits détails, et se retrouver dans City17 ça fait quelque chose. Ça va être une tuerie ce jeu !


City 17 sans Vicktor Antonov c'est  ::(: 
Dommage qu'ils n'ont pas créé un nouvel environnement. Quand on y penses HL (base militaire zone 51 + l'exotique xen) n'avait rien à voir avec HL2 (city 17 gare saint Lazare / Bulgarie).  ::): 

Le casque encore en rupture de stock après 1 heure de vente : c'est fait exprès pour provoquer le manque ou ils se sont vraiment plantés en sous estimant le succès??? C'est jamais très bon la rupture de stock pour une boîte qui veut vendre des produits hein.

----------


## 564.3

> Le casque encore en rupture de stock après 1 heure de vente : c'est fait exprès pour provoquer le manque ou ils se sont vraiment plantés en sous estimant le succès??? C'est jamais très bon la rupture de stock pour une boîte qui veut vendre des produits hein.


Nan ils savaient que la prod ne suivrait pas, c'était annoncé. C'est pareil chez Oculus, leurs 2 casques ont des problèmes d'approvisionnement.
Il n'y a pas plus d'infos que ça, mais le CV1 avait aussi eu un gros soucis juste après le lancement parce que le fournisseur d'un des composants avait un problème.
La chaine de production est assez complexe, ils ne peuvent pas la doubler facilement pour absorber un pic potentiel.
Ça a commencé à partir en vrilles en novembre 2019 (annonce de HL:Alyx et achat des cadeaux de Noël), avant covid-19 qui n'arrange pas les choses.

La dernière synthèse sur le sujet: https://uploadvr.com/valve-index-stock-sells-out/



> In quite an unprecedented situation for VR, it’s now practically impossible to buy an Oculus or Valve VR headset through an official online retailer, especially if you want it to arrive before Alyx.


Mais tout n'est pas perdu :



> The HTC Vive Cosmos remains in stock at $699.


 ::ninja::  (faut pas l'acheter)

----------


## Hideo

C'est quand meme un gros signal bien clignotant quand ton produit ne se vend pas alors que la demande explose l'offre. 

C'est un peu dommage au final ce loupe sur l’approvisionnement. C'etait parfait au debut, ca permet de creer un peu de frustration et de buzz juste ce qu'il faut pour encore plus booster la demande mais la ca fait trop longtemps (presque 5 mois et on en voit pas la fin) et ca va probablement faire plus de mal que de bien au marche.

----------


## Qiou87

La seule explication crédible c'est un souci de fournisseur, ou un souci de scrap trop élevé (qualité). Parce qu'effectivement en quelques mois tu as le temps d'ajuster un peu ta production pour t'adapter à la demande réelle par rapport à tes estimations. Là ils refusent même les pré-commandes donc les soucis doivent être vraiment importants. On est d'accord que c'est pas bon pour le produit, et pour la VR en général. Alyx doit générer du buzz et ramener du monde dans la VR, mais si personne peut s'acheter un casque...

Personnellement j'ai dû patienter 1 mois pour choper un Rift S en stock sur Amazon en début d'année, et il ne l'est pas resté longtemps. Je ne m'explique pas non plus ce qui se passe de leur côté.

----------


## Zouuu

J'hésite vraiment  ::unsure::  déjà que y a 8 semaines d'attente (le DK2 c'était 3 voir 4 mois...) mais dans mon cas, ca serait vraiment claquer 1000 balles pour un jeu... ca pique un peu. Après à la revente, j'avais rien perdu sur le DK2, donc sur l'Index, ca devrait similaire, mais tout de même.

----------


## vectra

Sans vouloir prêcher pour ma paroisse, le Rift S est à seulement 450€. Il n'est pas au niveau de l'Index évidemment, mais c'est un produit bien fini et très correct...
Accessoirement, pour carburer l'Index, il faut une CG genre GTX 2070 minimum. La résolution du Rift S fait qu'une 2060 permet d'atteindre un supersampling correct sur la plupart des jeux.

----------


## Zouuu

Nan mais 500 €, 1000 €, c'est "pareil" pour moi. c'est lâcher le prix d'un laptop (plus ou moins bon) pour jouer à un jeu spécifique, puis... prendre la poussière.... Surtout que j'ai plus des masses de temps pour jouer...  ::|:

----------


## Bopnc

Tu peux pas trouver quelqu'un qui accepterais de t'en prêter (ou louer) un dans ton entourage ?

----------


## 564.3

> Accessoirement, pour carburer l'Index, il faut une CG genre GTX 2070 minimum. La résolution du Rift S fait qu'une 2060 permet d'atteindre un supersampling correct sur la plupart des jeux.


Typiquement avec une GTX 1070 SteamVR me met une cible de rendu par défaut à 1756x1952 par œil. J'ai un peu bidouillé dans certains cas, mais au final pour ce que ça change je ne me prends pas la tête.
Les autres caractéristiques du casque sont plus importantes. Au rythme où ça va, on aura peut-être une nouvelle génération de matos en 2022, d'ici là je l'aurais bien amorti avec un nouveau GPU.

Mais ouais, si on a du matos à la peine et qu'on ne compte pas l'upgrader, c'est peut-être plus cohérent de prendre un Rift S. Il ne faudra pas espérer de miracle sur les jeux les plus gourmands de toute façon.

Vu la résolution des écrans du HP Reverb et que c'est leur principale qualité, cet argument y a plus de poids par contre. C'est bizarre, plus grand monde en parle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Valve n'a pas besoin de vendre l'Index.

Valve a besoin et envie de vendre de la VR. C'est pour ca qu'une grosse partie de la comm autour de HL Alyx explique que le jeu sera jouable sur TOUS LES CASQUES

C'est aussi pour ca que le jeu propose 3 modes de déplacements, plus deux modes de jeux (debout et assis).

Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'ils margent tant que ca sur le Valve Index. Et je suis persuadé que dans leur stats d'utilisation VR, ils ont vu un pic de vente de matos VR lorsque le valve Index est parti en rupture de stock.

Ils jouent très gros sur ce sujet. Enfin s'ils se plantent ce n'est pas grave car ils sont pétés de thune, mais si ca marche, ils seront en première ligne. Et encore une fois, ils ont aussi beaucoup d'emphase sur le modding d'HL Alyx.

Et tous les derniers gros hits de ces dernières années proviennent de modding (les MOBA, les Battle Royale,...). Je pense qu'ils attendent le truc multi qui va faire en sorte que les gens investissent. Et ca passera surement par la.

----------


## vectra

> Nan mais 500 €, 1000 €, c'est "pareil" pour moi. c'est lâcher le prix d'un laptop (plus ou moins bon) pour jouer à un jeu spécifique, puis... prendre la poussière.... Surtout que j'ai plus des masses de temps pour jouer...


Ben dis-nous toujours ta config?
Parce que le prix du casque + celui de la carte, ça peut aller jusque 2 pareils si on cherche bien!

----------


## Zouuu

Ryzen 2600x, 1080, 16go de ram... la limite basse je suppose mais suffisant non ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ryzen 2600x, 1080, 16go de ram... la limite basse je suppose mais suffisant non ?


Bah ça va t'es plutôt bien, mieux que moi il y a quelques semaines déjà. Et là j'ai juste le CPU qui est un peu plus balaise, mais il ne sert pas des masses.

Pour le casque à toi de voir, faut réussir à l'acheter de toute façon.
J'ai du mal à me mettre à ta place parce qu'il y a plein de jeux qui me faisaient envie en VR, c'est plus facile de se décider dans ce cas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ryzen 2600x, 1080, 16go de ram... la limite basse je suppose mais suffisant non ?


T'es large. J'avais commencé la VR en 2016 avec un i7 930, GTX 1080, 18 Go RAM. Ca tournait plutôt bien sur les jeux sauf quand j'ai voulu pousser un peu trop fort le super sampling pour améliorer le rendu.
Maintenant, sur un i7 9700k, GTX 1080, 32 Go RAM, c'est top.

Donc, avec ton Ryzen 2600x t'es super tranquille.

----------


## Enclaver

Faut trouver un bon pote qui te prête le matos pour la dizaine d'heure de jeu.

J'ai fais ça pour RE7.  ::ninja:: 

Et ensuite se faire le Xen de Black Mesa.

----------


## Enclaver

D'ailleurs quelqu'un a des infos sur le bestiaire? Car HL2 avaient retiré la faune de Xen (houndeyes et bullsquid), même si on avait toujours les crabes et barnacles (ce qui semble encore le cas dans Alyx)

----------


## Baalim

> T'es large. J'avais commencé la VR en 2016 avec un i7 930, GTX 1080, 18 Go RAM. Ca tournait plutôt bien sur les jeux sauf quand j'ai voulu pousser un peu trop fort le super sampling pour améliorer le rendu.
> Maintenant, sur un i7 9700k, GTX 1080, 32 Go RAM, c'est top.
> 
> Donc, avec ton Ryzen 2600x t'es super tranquille.


Y'a vraiment un intérêt à monter jusqu'à 32 go de ram dans le cas de la VR ?

----------


## Kaede

Non, et le super sampling tire sur le GPU, pas le CPU.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a vraiment un intérêt à monter jusqu'à 32 go de ram dans le cas de la VR ?


Même de manière générale, à part pour faire du multi-tache à fond les ballons, du montage vidéo ou autre…
Peut-être sur les simulateurs de vol, pour augmenter les détails sur la distance de vue (faut que le GPU tienne aussi) et lisser un peu plus le chargement en fond.

J'étais resté à 8Go jusqu'à il y a quelques semaines. Seuls quelques jeux VR demandent/exploitent 16Go, alors 32Go c'est du luxe.
HL:Alyx demande 12Go, et je suppose que pas mal qui recommandent 16Go ne les exploitent pas à fond, c'est aussi pour avoir une marge de sécurité.
Sur les jeux qui me posaient problème, c'est surtout le i5-4590 qui pédalait dans la choucroute. Parfois c'est par manque d'optimisation aussi, pour certains résolu par un patch.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Y'a vraiment un intérêt à monter jusqu'à 32 go de ram dans le cas de la VR ?


Les 32 Go, c'est surtout pour Star Citizen.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, et le super sampling tire sur le GPU, pas le CPU.


Yep mais si on est CPU limited, un bon gros changement de CPU aide énormément à pleinement exploiter son GPU.

----------


## nodulle

Plus qu'une semaine !  :Vibre:

----------


## madfox

Et grâce au confinement pas d'excuse pour pas y jouer day one.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et grâce au confinement pas d'excuse pour pas y jouer day one.


Sisi, attendre son Valve Index  ::(:

----------


## nodulle

> Sisi, attendre son Valve Index


Tu auras vraiment la patience d'attendre pour ne pas y jouer avec ton Rift ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ca va être dur mais oue, très franchement, j'ai envie de le découvrir dans les meilleures conditions possibles.

----------


## 564.3

> Et grâce au confinement pas d'excuse pour pas y jouer day one.


Comme un gros malin j'avais égrainé quelques jours de congé sur cette période… mais bon, mon boulot se fait principalement à distance donc ça ne change pas grand chose.
J'ai rappelé à mes collègues qu'il faut bien vérifier mes congés avant de gueuler parce que je ne suis pas en ligne au taf  ::ninja::

----------


## Vyse

Dieu nous parle !  ::lol::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Preload dispo !!! 67 Go le bougre !!

----------


## 564.3

> Preload dispo !!! 67 Go le bougre !!


Ah, à précharger en heure creuse, Steam risque encore de battre des records de fréquentation ce WE.
En passant, je crois que lundi y aura pas grand monde de dispo de soirée Pavlov  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Téléchargement en cours... de 48 go !  :Vibre:

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon c'est fait, j'ai mon précieux, avec la fibre ça aide.
Il reste 3 jours avant que nous connaissions enfin ce que Valve propose et si tout ce remue ménage en valait vraiment la peine. Ont ils trouvé des solutions inédites ? Ont ils repoussé les limites ? Sont ils capables de faire encore un chef d'oeuvre ? Bref allons nous prendre une claque ?
A mon niveau, je suis assez désabusé depuis quelques mois sur la VR, j'attends plus, enfin on verra.
Sinon, en cette période de disette pour le hardware de Valve, j'ai quand même actuellement 3 casque valve index chez moi ( avec une seule paire de contrôleur ). Celui de base que j'ai fait RMA à cause de problèmes de micro, que je n'ai pas pu envoyé à cause de la quarantaine, le tout nouveau sensé le remplacer dans le carton, neuf, et un autre avec ses lighthouses que j'ai acheté d'occaze pour un pote à qui je ne peux pas l'envoyer.
Perso j'espère simplement que mes contrôleurs me lâchent pas, sinon j'ai tout en double ou en triple, Alyx me voilà !!  ::XD::

----------


## Couillu

Moi je sais pas quoi faire. Je suis pas sur qu'il tourne sur mon pc. :/ Je vais ptet quand même le préco et je rembourserai si c'est trop juste  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Moi je sais pas quoi faire. Je suis pas sur qu'il tourne sur mon pc. :/ Je vais ptet quand même le préco et je rembourserai si c'est trop juste


Si t'as les 12Go de RAM minimaux, ça peut passer en grattant un peu sur le CPU/GPU min, typiquement avec de la reprojection.
Pour certains jeux où j'étais limite en RAM, ça fini en crash par contre.

Préchargement en cours chez moi aussi, y en a pour 1h avec mon LAN 100Mb qui fait goulet d'étrangement pour ma fibre  ::): 

Sinon malmoutt3, pour tes histoires de matos du futur qui résoudrait tous les problèmes, selon l'interview de GabeN on dirait qu'ils sont toujours sur le coup avec leurs BCI. Mais ça me semble encore pour dans du Valve Time au carré (au moins), c'est pas les seuls à bosser sur le sujet et j'ai rien vu de foufou.

----------


## Kaede

> Sinon, en cette période de disette pour le hardware de Valve, j'ai quand même actuellement 3 casque valve index chez moi ( avec une seule paire de contrôleur ). Celui de base que j'ai fait RMA à cause de problèmes de micro, que je n'ai pas pu envoyé à cause de la quarantaine, le tout nouveau sensé le remplacer dans le carton, neuf, et un autre avec ses lighthouses que j'ai acheté d'occaze pour un pote à qui je ne peux pas l'envoyer.
> Perso j'espère simplement que mes contrôleurs me lâchent pas, sinon j'ai tout en double ou en triple, Alyx me voilà !!


Après le hoarding de PQ, le hoarding de Valve Index, t'as pas honte !

(  :;):  )


Sinon désolé si la question est bateau, mais ... j'ai un pote qui a commandé un Valve Index il y a environ 2-3 semaines. Il a pas reçu son casque, puisque le délai de livraison était de 6 à 8 semaines je crois, et sûrement retardé de beaucoup pour vous-savez-quoi.
Est-ce qu'il peut avant même de recevoir son casque, avoir accès à son jeu, et moi, y jouer sur son compte (via partage familial, déjà paramétré je crois) avec _mon_ Rift S ?
Ouais, je suis un sale profiteur je suis comme ça !  ::P: 

edit : arf, je m'en doutais tellement...m'enfin c'est pas comme si j'avais à côté un backlog de 100000 jeux grâce à Baalim  ::):  D'ici-là je pourrai baver (j'espère !) sur les tests

----------


## ExPanda

Je crois que le jeu n'est activé sur le compte que quand on reçoit le casque.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Si t'as les 12Go de RAM minimaux, ça peut passer en grattant un peu sur le CPU/GPU min, typiquement avec de la reprojection.
> Pour certains jeux où j'étais limite en RAM, ça fini en crash par contre.
> 
> Préchargement en cours chez moi aussi, y en a pour 1h avec mon LAN 100Mb qui fait goulet d'étrangement pour ma fibre 
> 
> Sinon malmoutt3, pour tes histoires de matos du futur qui résoudrait tous les problèmes, selon l'interview de GabeN on dirait qu'ils sont toujours sur le coup avec leurs BCI. Mais ça me semble encore pour dans du Valve Time au carré (au moins), c'est pas les seuls à bosser sur le sujet et j'ai rien vu de foufou.


Ben Gabe dit quand même que c est plus proche que ce que l on croit non ? Et puis le nom de code Jedi pour les nouveaux contrôleurs Oculus, ca envoie du rêve. M enfin t as raison, on doit être encore  à quelques annees et en plus c est pas le topic pour en parler.

----------


## 564.3

> Ben Gabe dit quand même que c est plus proche que ce que l on croit non ? Et puis le nom de code Jedi pour les nouveaux contrôleurs Oculus, ca envoie du rêve. M enfin t as raison, on doit être encore  à quelques annees et en plus c est pas le topic pour en parler.


Ouais, j'en parlais ici parce que c'était dans l'interview de GabeN.
Disons que ça dépend de ce qu'on croit à la base. J'ai de gros doutes sur le sujet précis dont il parle et ce que veut dire proche, parce que ça fait 20 ans que je suis les news concernant la recherche en neurobio, les prothèses qui se branchent sur le système nerveux, 5-10 ans d'intégration du deep learning dans tout ça, etc.
Il y a une tripotée de labos et de boites qui bossent dans le secteur pour des applications moins grand public, ça serait déjà bien qu'eux arrivent à sortir quelque chose de R&D, même s'il y a régulièrement des prototypes prometteurs sur certains sujets.

Enfin on verra bien, mais faudrait pas que ce soit ce qui déclenche le développement réel du Half Life suivant Alyx  ::ninja:: 
Sinon Robin risque d'être assez triste… et ça ne sera pas le seul.

Après ça serait peut-être pas mal que leur prochain gros jeu VR soit sur une autre licence, un truc dans un univers plus joyeux.

----------


## Erokh

> Téléchargement en cours... de 48 go !


J'ai craqué, D/L en cours. Avec ma connexion ADSL  4.5Mbps en descente et le D/L en parallèle de COD, je télécharge HL à 174Ko/s max. Je sais pas si je l'aurai pour lundi, du coup  ::XD::

----------


## vectra

Un petit quart d'heure pour moi  :B):

----------


## malmoutt3

> Ouais, j'en parlais ici parce que c'était dans l'interview de GabeN.
> Disons que ça dépend de ce qu'on croit à la base. J'ai de gros doutes sur le sujet précis dont il parle et ce que veut dire proche, parce que ça fait 20 ans que je suis les news concernant la recherche en neurobio, les prothèses qui se branchent sur le système nerveux, 5-10 ans d'intégration du deep learning dans tout ça, etc.
> Il y a une tripotée de labos et de boites qui bossent dans le secteur pour des applications moins grand public, ça serait déjà bien qu'eux arrivent à sortir quelque chose de R&D, même s'il y a régulièrement des prototypes prometteurs sur certains sujets.
> 
> Enfin on verra bien, mais faudrait pas que ce soit ce qui déclenche le développement réel du Half Life suivant Alyx 
> Sinon Robin risque d'être assez triste… et ça ne sera pas le seul.



Oui, c'est sûr qu'il n'y a pas foison d'utilisation pro dans le domaine, on est encore loin c'est sûr. Mais avec Valve, Facebook et d'autres sur le coup, qui sait ?
Et puis honnêtement, on a déjà pas mal de problèmes en VR, et je ne sais pas si ce genre de tech les résoudra. Rien que la cinétose est toujours une grosse barrière d'entrée, et au delà, pose des problèmes même pour les plus aguerris. Bonework retourne le bide de personnes expérimentées par exemple. Et la question de déplacements est encore une grosse épine dans le pied. Personne n'est d'accord, et il faut une tripotée d'options diverses pour ces deux problématiques, ça aide pas à la standardisation.
Valve a semble-t-il opté pour différentes options de déplacements, à voir si l'expérience reste cohérente.




> Après ça serait peut-être pas mal que leur prochain gros jeu VR soit sur une autre licence, un truc dans un univers plus joyeux.


Un animal crossing de Valve ? Ou bien soyons fous un jeu de cartes  ::lol::  ?

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, c'est sûr qu'il n'y a pas foison d'utilisation pro dans le domaine, on est encore loin c'est sûr. Mais avec Valve, Facebook et d'autres sur le coup, qui sait ?


C'est principalement du médical (y a du fric et des débouchés, plus qu'en VR), avec des technos qui coutent un bras, sont souvent intrusives (opérations) et ne marchent pas encore super.
Parfois une grosse boite fait le buzz avec un truc en R&D, mais n'apporte concrètement pas grand chose de nouveau, et ça fini par retomber quand il faut faire quelque chose de réellement utile.




> Un animal crossing de Valve ? Ou bien soyons fous un jeu de cartes  ?


C'était pas le bon mot, mais un environnement plus plaisant à la Firewatch que passer des plombes à se balader dans des complexes industriels semi-futuristes en ruine.
J'espère que dans HL:Alyx on ne va pas se taper que des rues délabrées, usines, égouts, entrepots, métros, etc. La réponse bientôt…

----------


## malmoutt3

> C'était pas le bon mot, mais un environnement plus plaisant à la Firewatch que passer des plombes à se balader dans des complexes industriels semi-futuristes en ruine.
> J'espère que dans HL:Alyx on ne va pas se taper que des rues délabrées, usines, égouts, entrepots, métros, etc. La réponse bientôt…


Je blaguais mais c'est clair que tu as raison.  L'univers de portal conviendrait bien à la VR, mais je dirais pas non pour un left for dead.
En plus en ce moment je me fais the Witcher 3, jeu que j'avais manqué, et franchement les environnements sont magnifiques. Entre ça et Red Dead Redemption, en VR ça doit être la claque.

----------


## Sheraf

Preload fait.

Par contre j'ai peur que ma config ne suivent pas...

J'ai que ça:
i5 6600k@3.5GHz
8 gig de ram
et une gforce GTX 1070


Faut que j'achete de la ram vite fait?

----------


## 564.3

> Faut que j'achete de la ram vite fait?


Ça risque d'être compliqué ouais, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils rigolent en mettant 12Go minimum. Mais tu peux tenter quand même demain soir, au pire ça décale ton achat de RAM de 24h.
D'un autre coté, passer à 16Go de RAM devrait te servir par ailleurs aussi. Sauf si tu comptes tout changer bientôt. C'est ce qui m'a motivé à faire mon upgrade (CM/CPU/RAM) début mars.

En passant, j'avais fait le preload samedi matin, et cet après-midi il y avait 4-5Go de plus à (re)télécharger. Peut-être un patch pré-release, ou alors ça n'était pas allé au bout je ne sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça risque d'être compliqué ouais, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils rigolent en mettant 12Go minimum. Mais tu peux tenter quand même demain soir, au pire ça décale ton achat de RAM de 24h.
> D'un autre coté, passer à 16Go de RAM devrait te servir par ailleurs aussi. Sauf si tu comptes tout changer bientôt. C'est ce qui m'a motivé à faire mon upgrade (CM/CPU/RAM) début mars.
> 
> En passant, j'avais fait le preload samedi matin, et cet après-midi il y avait 4-5Go de plus à (re)télécharger. Peut-être un patch pré-release, ou alors ça n'était pas allé au bout je ne sais pas pourquoi.


C'est plutôt des mises à jour.
Tu peux voir ce qui se passe sur steam en temps réel sur : 
https://steamdb.info/realtime/

J'avais lurké ce site pour savoir quand le preload sera dispo. ET j'ai vu au moins 5 fois HL Alyx avant d'être réellement dispo en preload.

----------


## Shamanix

*Un 1er test est tombé !* C'est signé Edge (qui a eu l'occasion de faire une interview chez Valve et fait sa couv avec le jeu, so ça vaut ce que ça vaut), *et c'est un joli 9/10 !*
Test en photo ici: https://imgur.com/a/KfJmPLY (merci brynnhh sur Reddit).

Pour moi le jeu est préload, les drivers de mon Rift CV1 sont a jours, j'ai des piles pour les Touchs, ça devrais le faire, si ils ne foirent pas leur lancement (en même temps pour un jeu solo il y'a moins de risque... sauf chez Bethesda ^^)  ::): 

PS: Le reste du papier de Edge chez Valve ici: https://www.reddit.com/r/HalfLife/co...terview_valve/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un lien intéressant pour ceux qui veulent partager leur expérience sur HL: Alyx.  ::P: 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...1367-QDNM-8600

----------


## Erokh

Sympa d'avoir pensé au stream. Sera-ce efficace pour évangéliser la foule des joueurs flat? On verra bien. Le pré-chargement est fini chez moi aussi. Je commence à avoir hâte.

----------


## KuroNyra

Au secours! J'en peux pluuuuuus! Le jeu est préchargé et j'arrête pas de fermer et de rouvrir les yeux en espérant voir qu'il est 18H00!

Pourquoi tant de haine! AAAAAARG! POURQUOI! JE ME SUIS LEVER A 6H DU MAT A CAUSE DE CE PUTAIN DE CHAT! 



JE VEUX Y JOUER! JE VEUX Y JOUEEEEEERRR!!





*kofkof* pardon.
C'est... Heu.. Mon premier Half-life sortie quand je suis assez grand pour comprendre l'impact.
*retourne prendre ses pillules*


Juste dommage que je vais devoir me "contenter" de l'occulus rift.

----------


## Couillu

> Au secours! J'en peux pluuuuuus! Le jeu est préchargé et j'arrête pas de fermer et de rouvrir les yeux en espérant voir qu'il est 18H00!
> 
> Pourquoi tant de haine! AAAAAARG! POURQUOI! JE ME SUIS LEVER A 6H DU MAT A CAUSE DE CE PUTAIN DE CHAT! 
> 
> https://media1.tenor.com/images/96ab...itemid=7941598
> 
> JE VEUX Y JOUER! JE VEUX Y JOUEEEEEERRR!!
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil pour moi. Sauf que j'étais là à la sortie d'Half-Life 1. Et que je suis pas sur que mon pc supporte Alyx. Et que j'ai bu beaucoup de café ce matin.

DONC JE SUIS ENCORE PLUS FOU ! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'attends mon Valve Index, alors vos soucis de riche hein, je me torche avec !!!!!

----------


## Baalim

Ah ah. Blague. La dernière mise à jour NVIDIA, installée hier soir en prévision d'Alyx s'est plantée en beauté et m'a foutu le boxon sur mon pc.

Sabotage !!  :Boom:

----------


## Hideo

Y'a de l'opti pour Alyx en particulier ?

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a de l'opti pour Alyx en particulier ?


Non, j'ai pas l'impression. je mettais juste à jour pour avoir la dernière version.

----------


## nodulle

Heureusement que je suis en télétravail sinon comme vous je tournerais en rond dans l'appart en attendant 18h...

----------


## ExPanda

Encourageants les premiers retours en tout cas.  ::): 

My body Index is ready.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Salut les Canards,

Euh... Contrairement à mes principes, je viens d'acheter le jeu sans avoir lu le test Canard PC avant... Que je suis faible... Snif...

Question : Quels sont les inconvénients à jouer à Alyx sur le Rift S ? J'ai pas trop compris la remarque de KuroNyra... J'ai bien compris que c'était développé par Valve et donc optimisé pour leur casque mais concrètement quelles différences ?

----------


## Hideo

Ne pas pouvoir profiter du finger tracking et du capteur de pression des Knucles. 
C'est gadget, probablement des petits gadgets cools et qu'on aimerait tous avoir mais ca ne changera probablement pas grand chose. 

Aucuns inconvénients a jouer avec un Rift S donc.
Juste quelques petits avantages a jouer avec le matos de Valve.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Merki Hideo !

----------


## nodulle

Surtout qu'il y a déjà un pseudo tracking des doigts avec les Touchs d'Oculus.  ::):

----------


## Couillu

> Non, j'ai pas l'impression. je mettais juste à jour pour avoir la dernière version.


D'après la page d'accueil Nvidia si, ils ont mis Alyx en frontpage pour game Ready Driver. M'enfin c'est ptet du bluff.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Surtout qu'il y a déjà un pseudo tracking des doigts avec les Touchs d'Oculus.


Il est plus que pseudo, sur le CV1, je le trouve très très impressionnant. Je ne sais pas si on a pareil sur le S pour le coup.

----------


## Shamanix

> Ah ah. Blague. La dernière mise à jour NVIDIA, installée hier soir en prévision d'Alyx s'est plantée en beauté et m'a foutu le boxon sur mon pc.
> 
> Sabotage !!


Ils viennent de sortir un "Game Ready Driver" (Nvidia) pour HL Alyx (le post Reddit date d'il y'a une heure), que je vient d'installer, sans soucis apparemment.

----------


## Baalim

> Ils viennent de sortir un "Game Ready Driver" (Nvidia) pour HL Alyx (le post Reddit date d'il y'a une heure), que je vient d'installer, sans soucis apparemment.


Le 445.75 ?
Je viens effectivement de virer tous mes drivers nvidia et de refaire une installation propre avec celui-ci.

Par contre, c'est moi ou les dernières versions ont viré le control panel qu'on doit désormais récupérer sur le windows store ?

----------


## nodulle

> Ils viennent de sortir un "Game Ready Driver" (Nvidia) pour HL Alyx (le post Reddit date d'il y'a une heure), que je vient d'installer, sans soucis apparemment.


Vite vite !  ::o:  Plus qu'une 1/2 heure avant la sortie pour télécharger ça en adsl !  :Splash:

----------


## KuroNyra

Je viens de terminer Doom Eternal. La synchro est parfaite.

20 minutes!  :B):

----------


## Sheraf

Moi j'ai toujours pas reçu mes 8gig de ram supplémentaire. Je vais être obligé de tester le jeu avec 8gig au lieu des 12 de la config mini.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Moi j'ai toujours pas reçu mes 8gig de ram supplémentaire. Je vais être obligé de tester le jeu avec 8gig au lieu des 12 de la config mini.


ça me fait songer, ou est que je peux facilement voir la config de mon ordi? ça fait un bail que j'ai pas rejeter un oeil à ça.

----------


## ExPanda

Décompression en cours.

A toute.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sheraf

> ça me fait songer, ou est que je peux facilement voir la config de mon ordi? ça fait un bail que j'ai pas rejeter un oeil à ça.


click droit sur poste de travail, proprieté. Là t'as tout d'indiqué sauf la carte graphique.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et c'est un  9/10 chez Gamekult.

----------


## KuroNyra

> click droit sur poste de travail, proprieté. Là t'as tout d'indiqué sauf la carte graphique.


Poste de travail? Houla... Heu... Je sais qu'à l'époque je connaissais, mais sur Window 10 cela me dit rien... ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

> Décompression en cours.
> 
> A toute.


Moi aussi !  :Vibre: 




> Poste de travail? Houla... Heu... Je sais qu'à l'époque je connaissais, mais sur Window 10 cela me dit rien...


Dans l'explorateur de fichier, clique droit sur "Ce PC" -> "Propriétés"

----------


## Vyse

> Et c'est un  9/10 chez Gamekult.


J'ai pas encore lu le test (faut dire qu'il faut être abonné  ::ninja:: ), mais de la pars de GK qui a longtemps boudé la VR c'est impressionnant.  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Moi aussi ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Dans l'explorateur de fichier, clique droit sur "Ce PC" -> "Propriétés"




Merci!

Bon, 16 giga de ram, ça devrait le faire je pense.  ::ninja:: 
Par contre mon Occulus Rift S à visiblement quelques difficultés à suivre les mouvements, il à un léger freeze avant de se recadrer...

Et pour une raison qui m'échappe, j'ai tout télécharger mais Steam continue de me dire qu'il télécharge... Et qu'il y en a pour 3 heures...

----------


## Hideo

A tout a l'heure les filles.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

200.000 spectateurs sur Twitch actuellement, soit plus que pour le dernier BR de Call of Duty.

C'est assez spectaculaire.

----------


## Catel

Ca a l'air d'être une tuerie  :Vibre:

----------


## Vriurk

Quelqu'un a pas un petit casque VR en trop à me prêter ? Non ?  Personne ... ?  ::cry::

----------


## Shamanix

Ho putain c'est magnifique ! Tout a fond ça tourne nickel !

EN revanche quelqu'un a trouver comment on passe en rotation continue pour la vue ? J'ai beau désactiver la rotation par accoup dans les options, rien n'y fait.

----------


## KuroNyra



----------


## Erokh

> Merci!
> 
> Et pour une raison qui m'échappe, j'ai tout télécharger mais Steam continue de me dire qu'il télécharge... Et qu'il y en a pour 3 heures...


Idem ici. Et je suis en ADSL... et cerise sur le gateau "espace disque insuffisant pour mettre HL:Alyx à jour"  :Boom:

----------


## Hideo

C'est la decompression, je suis dans le meme cas.

----------


## madfox

Bon on est à 31k joueurs en jeu sur Steam en ce moment.  :Clap: 

Jamais vu un nombre aussi haut pour un jeu VR.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Le jeu reçoit des éloges sans réserves chez Gamekult et maintenant j'enrage de ne pas être équipé pour la VR, ce qui est vraiment une première (mais je peux vous échanger un rouleau de papier toilette contre votre Index VR, réfléchissez-y, c'est une offre raisonnable). Aucun doute sur le fait que c'est la Killer App de la VR, à ce stade.

----------


## Erokh

Ayé, jeu prêt à être lancé. Plus qu'à attendre de coucher les gosses...

----------


## Baalim

> Ayé, jeu prêt à être lancé. Plus qu'à attendre de coucher les gosses...


Tout pareil  :Vibre: 
Oculus touch chargés : check
Oculus mis à jour : check
SteamVR : check
Jeu mis à jour : check

----------


## ExPanda

Ok.
Tuerie.  :Bave: 

L'univers d'HL², ambiance de folie, technique au poil (tout à fond et ça tourne nickel), les interactions sont folles, ça donne une immersion rarement vue, enfin pour ma part j'en suis pas à mon premier jeu VR mais j'ai jamais eu autant l'impression d'être dedans.
Une petite heure de jeu au compteur, pause repas, et j'ai juste envie d'y retourner.





> Quelqu'un a pas un petit casque VR en trop à me prêter ? Non ?  Personne ... ?


J'ai un Samsung Odyssey+ à vendre si tu veux.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon le public est là, le jeu cartonne. Plus qu'à espérer que Valve nous sorte les bons outils pour que les moddeurs commencent à nous préparer au prochaine Counter Strike/ Team Fortress.

----------


## ExPanda

Des gens jouent avec un WMR ? Pas trop galère le sac à dos ?
J'ai un mauvais souvenir du moment où on doit mettre un truc dans son dos sur Lone Echo avec le tracking WMR. Et là on passe son temps à mettre et prendre des trucs du sac à dos, j'espère que ça sera mieux.

Enfin avec les Knuckles Index Controllers, ça bute.

----------


## Catel

Corentin Lamy est tombé amoureux de ce sac à dos.

----------


## Shamanix

Les interactions sont géniales, par contre il y'a toujours autant de loadings, ça fait un peut tache en 2020...
Mais c'est super beau et tout tourne en ultra super fluide sur ma RTX2070 avec 16Go RAM.

----------


## Sheraf

Ca marche très bien pour le moment avec 8 gig de RAM.

Putain ça défonce. J'vais faire nuit blanche.

----------


## Minouche

Optimisation aux petits oignons. Put... C est beau !
Les interactions sont au dessus de bonesworks

----------


## Visslar

> Ayé, jeu prêt à être lancé. Plus qu'à attendre de coucher les gosses...


Pareil, et là ils mettent 2h à bouffer leur dessert.. Allez p***** !!!

----------


## Couillu

Ca tourne presque au poil sur mon Phenom II, 1050 ti et 16go de ram sur mon Vive OG !  :B): 

C'est trop top en tout cas. La gestion des objets avec le petit coup de poignet est très agréable. J'y ai joué que 50 minutes mais ça envoie du bois. Par contre je suis dégouté de pas avoir les Index controllers, je peux pas faire de doigts d'honneur aux soldats du combine.  ::(:  Beaucoup de chargements effectivement, mais je pense que c'est pour ça que ça tourne si bien sur ma config. (En tout cas pour le moment)



Spoiler Alert! 


 Le bruit de la machine qui redonne de la vie  ::wub::  Ca m'a donné la chair de poule.

----------


## Oyooh

Bon, je me fais une pause.

Mais put*** ce que c'est beau! Et ça tourne super bien (sur une 1080)!
Source 2 en a dans le ventre!

----------


## ExPanda

Il y a "souvent" des chargements, mais je trouve qu'ils sont super rapides par contre, je trouve pas ça gênant du tout.

----------


## FragDamon

J'ai une GTX 1070, un Ryzen 3600 et 16go de ram 3200mhz DDR. Mettons si je choppe un Rift S, je devrais pouvoir avoir un jeu fluide sans trop baisser les graphismes vous pensez ?

----------


## Oyooh

Je suis sur un i5 4670k (oc)/16Go/gtx 1080 et ça tourne au poil avec un index. Je pense que tu n'auras pas trop de concessions à faire.

----------


## nodulle

Petite pause pour manger. Mais quelle claque ce HL Alyx, dès la première scène il nous en met plein la rétine avec cette magnifique vue sur la tour et les toits de la ville.  ::love::  Je suis bien resté 15 min sur la terrasse à profiter de la vue et tripoter les trucs qui traîne. Y'a pas à chier, le niveau de détail est d'un niveau rarement vue dans un jeu VR. J'avance à la vitesse d'un escargot pour profiter des moindres détails de l'environnement.

Les bernacles !  ::love:: 




> J'ai une GTX 1070, un Ryzen 3600 et 16go de ram 3200mhz DDR. Mettons si je choppe un Rift S, je devrais pouvoir avoir un jeu fluide sans trop baisser les graphismes vous pensez ?


Tu es LAAARGE !  ::):

----------


## eldenne

Je viens de passer un peu plus d'une heure dessus, et c'est déjà le meilleur jeu vr auquel j'ai joué. Tourne à fond sur ma config.

Les interactions sont vraiment chouette ! Tout comme l'ambiance ! J'espère qu'il est le précurseur d'une nouvelle génération de jeu vr !

Maintenant je dois aller bosser. J'espère être débordé, sans quoi la nuit va être looongue !!!  ::sad::

----------


## vectra

32 Go, Nvme, jeu prêt, Rift S ready... mais malade.
J'attendrai plus tard pour jouer donc  :Emo:

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, ce jeu c'est vraiment de la merde.
L'intrigue est naze, du fan service à la con. Et en prime tu peux même pas boire ce qu'il y a dans les bouteilles.

Vraiment nul.

0/20 pas assez de loot. ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

Il a l'air vraiment bien cet Alyx.

Le prochain Counter Strike en VR?  ::siffle::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Il a l'air vraiment bien cet Alyx.
> 
> Le prochain Counter Strike en VR?


Faudra faire un truc pour le bunny hop. ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

Boh, c'est déjà plus ou moins dépassé le b-hop kikoulol non?  ::):  

Depuis GO, ou avec les serveurs compet' qui utilisaient Zblock pour bloquer le truc…Un RpK a bien prouvé qu'on peut jouer à très HL et gagner sans y avoir recours du tout.

Je suis totalement noob en matière de VR, comment ça se passe, les jeux ou même ce Alyx avec le Source ne proposent pas vraiment de saut, ou alors ça se fait au travers du "tp" s'il y a un peu de plate-forme?

----------


## Oyooh

> Je suis totalement noob en matière de VR, comment ça se passe, les jeux ou même ce Alyx avec le Source ne proposent pas vraiment de saut, ou alors ça se fait au travers du "tp" s'il y a un peu de plate-forme?


Il y a des jeux VR où on peut sauter, mais dans Alyx c'est remplacé par une TP, en effet. Ils ont privilégié le confort.

----------


## Hideo

Putain c'est bon.

----------


## 564.3

Impressions assez détaillées (au final), sans spoil.

Niveau visuel, audio et ambiance ça défonce tout.

J'y vais assez tranquille pour bien explorer et profiter des décors (on dirait que tout est de la photogramétrie ultra chiadée avec un éclairage aux petits oignons).
Les persos sont super bien rendus et animés aussi. Ils ont certaines réactions quand on les titille mais ça ne va pas bien loin (raisonnable).

Par contre pour ceux qui sont un peu craintifs va falloir se faire violence, je viens de finir un passage bien pesant.
J'ai arrêté après avoir passé ça, je commençais à transpirer sous les bras  ::ninja:: 
Bon, et je jouais depuis 3-4h d'affilée + une petite fringale aussi.


Les détails qui font que ce n'est pas parfait:

- interaction: c'est très complet (plein d'objets bougent) mais ça reste du compromis plutôt dans le sens "perso faible physiquement" et il reste quelques déceptions

Leur système de "force grab" très prompt est bien cool (faut jouer avec l'inertie), même s'il faut un peu de temps pour s'y faire (pas un défaut à mon sens).

La physique des cadavres est un peu bizarre, on dirait que leur centre de gravité les cloue au sol en un point plutôt que sur une surface "écrasée". On peut quand même les déplacer en bidouillant, mais ce n'est pas super bien rendu.
J'ai aussi trouvé des bounding box de collision trop larges, le flingue qui passe à travers certaines choses alors que la main non, certains éléments de décors qui n'ont pas d'interaction (les fils notamment), les pantes ont une réaction basique.
Des détails mais bon… c'est le problème d'avoir des décors ultra détaillés. Et faut que ça tourne correctement aussi.

- combats

La poche de munition à l'épaule, c'est 4 ans de réflexes de FPS en VR à revoir… Mais au moins ça ne pose pas problème quand on se baisse, pas con pour ça.
Je n'ai pas tenté de faire le foufou à essayer des combats à l'objet contondant (brique, barre en fer, pelle) mais ils se comportent plutôt bien en main, même si on n'a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de patate. Enfin ce n'est pas un jeu de baston pour gros bras.

- déplacement: comme prévu sauts, vaulting et certaines actions avec une abstraction style téléportation

On peut monter les échelles "à la main" (transition en haut un peu bizarre) mais pas les descendre (que en "téléportation"). J'ai aussi eu l'impression que la locomotion fluide accroche un peu parfois (rarement).
Ah, et on peut chuter quand même. Enfin c'est une option qui est activée par défaut si on est en locomotion fluide, j'ai l'impression.


Bref comme je le craignais ça ne va pas aussi loin que BoneWorks et Blade & Sorcery sur certains aspects mécaniques, mais ce n'est pas le cœur du jeu et ça évite pas mal de problèmes.

----------


## plon

> Des gens jouent avec un WMR ? Pas trop galère le sac à dos ?
> J'ai un mauvais souvenir du moment où on doit mettre un truc dans son dos sur Lone Echo avec le tracking WMR. Et là on passe son temps à mettre et prendre des trucs du sac à dos, j'espère que ça sera mieux.
> 
> Enfin avec les Knuckles Index Controllers, ça bute.


Non, il suffit de le faire avec un mouvement assez rapide, pas eu le moindre souci !



Content de retrouver l'ambiance et l'univers de Half life ! Le jeu est vraiment beau, seul Lone echo m'avais donnée une aussi bonne impression (c'était il y a déjà pas mal de temps...). Et ça tourne vraiment bien tout à fond chez moi ! 
Ils ont vraiment bien pensé les interactions, simplifié au max, pas besoin de 32 boutons pour tout faire ! Le fait d'aller à l'essentiel permet une meilleure immersion je trouve. Ça fonctionne au poil, je n'ai du refaire un mouvement que très rarement et pas fait tomber quelques chose sans le vouloir (contrairement à Bonework qui est bien compliqué pour pas grand chose, même si l'expérience, bien différente de HL3 était sympatique).
Bref 1h30 ou 2h de jeu et je suis bien emballé pour la suite.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, je sors de 2h de jeu non stop. Visuellement c'est top !! C'est aussi impressionant voir un cran au dessus de Lone Echo.
Les intéractions sont assez poussé et propre comparé à Boneworks. MAIS, certains objets notamment les caisses manquent de poids / inertie. Même chose pour bouger les corps. A un moment, j'ai galéré pour chopper une arme sur un cadavre.

Par contre, gros points négatifs : 
* le fait d'imposer la téléportation pour certains déplacements (saut et passage à travers la fenêtre)
* le menu merdique pour changer d'armes au lieu de proposer un holster. 
* l'impossibilité de lacher l'arme. On ne peut pas s'amuser avec.

Malgré ces défauts, je veux m'y replonger tout de suite. Mais il est tard.

----------


## nodulle

> ...


Plutôt d'accord avec toi. On peut noter aussi les poches de poignets, ça évite de multiplier les zones d'interactions sur le torse. Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir avoir vu quelque chose comme ça dans d'autre jeu. Pour les cadavres j'ai trouvé ça assez frustrant de ne pas pouvoir les bouger comme on le faisait dans Boneworks. Mais au final je suis plutôt content que ça ne soit pas aussi poussé que Boneworks parce que pour certain truc c'est assez casse-couilles (comme les étagères qui se ballade à la moindre pichenette). Je trouve qu'ils ont trouvé un juste milieu dans les niveaux d’interaction et qu'ils ont compris qu'il est inutile (et frustrant) d'en faire trop.

Et cette ambiance sonore  ::o: , plusieurs fois je me suis demandé si le bruit ne venait pas de mon appartement.  :Emo: 




> Par contre, gros points négatifs : 
> * le fait d'imposer la téléportation pour certains déplacements (saut et passage à travers la fenêtre)
> * le menu merdique pour changer d'armes au lieu de proposer un holster. 
> * l'impossibilité de lacher l'arme. On ne peut pas s'amuser avec.


Les séquences de téléportation imposées sont assez rare au final mais pour le coup de l'arme ça m'avait choqué également au début mais par la suite je m'y suis habitué. Ils ont dû faire ce choix pour éviter la frustration de lâcher son flingue par inadvertance en face de zombies.  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, peut-on transporter plus d'une seringue ? J'ai pas réussit à placer un deuxième.

----------


## nodulle

> D'ailleurs, peut-on transporter plus d'une seringue ? J'ai pas réussit à placer un deuxième.


Sur l'autre poignet !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Han !! Bon, j'y penserai la prochaine fois.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon, celui-là, je vais me le faire avec parcimonie, je veux pas me gâcher ce jeu trop rapidement. J'ai 2 heures de jeu, pas plus.
Je vais pas en faire trop sur les qualités, le jeu est magnifique pour un jeu VR, l'ambiance et la musique sont tops, le nombre d'objets interactifs est assez fou et les animations et le design de certaines machines sont incroyables. J'ai parfois un sentiment de présence qui arrive, ce qui est extrêmement rare. On sent également la réflexion sur l'interaction avec les portes, perso c'est tellement naturel qu'on y fait même pas gaffe.

Pour les observations, je rejoins Metaldestroyer et d'autres avis sur ce topic, on ne peut pas jouer assez avec son corps, on ne peut pas vraiment ramper, se tirer... J'ai pas trop aimé Bonework mais je pensais qu'un juste milieu était possible au niveau du gameplay corporel.
Pour le flingue c'est pareil, c'est vraiment un choix étrange. Et cela rejoint pour moi un autre problème,  l'absence des doigts dans le gameplay. On ne peut pas saisir finement un objet, il n'y a quasiment pas de saisie en pince entre le pouce et l'index par exemple.
Souvent soit on peut pousser avec la main (ceux qui est très bien fait), soit on appuie sur un bouton pour saisir, avec une saisie quasi déterminé à l'avance sur certains objets.
C'est super frustrant sur les fourchettes et les tasses par exemple, ou pour essayer d'ouvrir un bouchon d'une bouteille.
Un autre exemple, c'est l'antenne téléscopique de la radio sur le balcon au tout début, on peut la saisir et la tirer, mais on ne peut pas interagir avec si on n'appuie pas sur les boutons.
La même sur l'intensité de la saisie, ça marche sur les canettes, mais sinon je ne vois pas.
Bref on ne peut pas utiliser l'ampleur des contrôleurs Index, et au delà de ça, on ne peut pas vraiment jouer avec l'univers, l'interactivité reste basique.

Le choix de la simplicité dans l'interactivité a été choisie, c'est clair, pour moi le gameplay centré autour des gants n'est qu'une conséquence de tout cela. Et on le voit bien. Il n'y a pas vraiment de skill corporel sur les sauts, se baisser, ramper, ou autre, c'est plutôt sur l'interactivité que ça se joue. Dans le même ordre d'idée, le gameplay autour des gants est fait d'un tel manière que les objets viennent toujours vers vous et on ne peut pas vraiment diriger leurs courses.

De même sur les cut-scènes, à mon avis Valve n'a pas trouvé la réponse. On a toujours se problème de passivité alors que notre personnage vit des trucs de fou et parle à notre place.
Dans HL², je me souviens que la plupart des gens jouait avec des canettes en arrivant à la gare, jusqu'à se faire réprimander par un combine, c'était cool. Ici, de ce que j'ai fait, rien de ce qu'on fait ne pose problème (par exemple

Spoiler Alert! 


 la scène de l'ascenseur ou on se fait arrêter par un combine, on a pas à lever les mains

, on subit la scène et on ne peut rien faire pour interagir). On ne se sent pas investit de quoique ce soit. C'est un point clef pour le story telling dans le JV et je me demande qui trouvera la solution.

Bon c'est des mots assez durs, mais j'attendais les réponses de Valve sur certaines problématiques, et même si ce jeu semble incroyable, je ne crois pas qu'il révolutionne la VR sur de nombreux points, par contre sur d'autres oui, clairement.

----------


## Erokh

Perso sur la scène en spoiler, le geste m'est venu naturellement. Donc pas eu le temps de tester le script.

Je rejoins les autres canards : c'est beau et bien calibré. Je tourne en moyen sur les graph et avec la qualité sonore à fond. Ça tourne nickel sur la 1070.

Au début j'ai détecté pas mal de petites bugs/manques d'interactions, mais c'est vite passé une fois en jeu. 

Pas de souci pour mettre au sac à dos avec mes wmr. 

J'ai testé la barre de fer sur un zombie, dans le train... Ça a pas marché. Et le jet d'objets et pas efficace non plus. Au final il ne reste que les armes. Je comprends les problèmes d'équilibrage que peut poser les lancers et les blanches, mais quand même, je trouve dommage de se limiter aux armes à feu sur un jeu VR sont les interactions sont aussi poussées.

J'ai été à la fois surpris, dégouté et amusé de voir comment fonctionnent les bornes de soin  :^_^:

----------


## Shamanix

Pour le moment le jeu est a 93 sur Metacritic et 8.6 en "user score".

Pour y avoir pas mal jouer ce soir, j'en suis au chapitre 4, ce nouvel Half-Life a certes des défauts, mais il est aussi diablement prenant et on a une envie folle d'y retourner ! Et c'est bien ça l’essentiel pour moi.
La je vient de me taper une séquence puzzle 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou il faut amener le courant pour faire fonctionner un assesseur en cherchant les calables dans les murs

, c'est assez génial et ça n'a jamais été fait en VR a ma connaissance.
De plus l'écriture est un bon cran au dessus de celle d'Half-Life 2 et de ses épisodes (j'attendrais d'avoir fini le jeu pour dire si c'est au niveau de Portal 2 ou pas), et surtout on a pas de sidekick a la con que l'on passe son temps a attendre ! Que je me suis refait tout HL 2 récement, et qu'est-ce que c'est chiant de devoir attendre Alyx a chaque fois, la au moins Russel (dont l'acteur est tres bon au passage) nous parle via radio, c'est bien plus plaisant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vidéo maison sur les 2 premières heures du jeu

----------


## KuroNyra

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai eu l'upgrade pour tirer en rafale avec le pistolet, mais impossible de savoir comment je passe de coups par coups à rafale... Des idées?

D'ailleurs... Le pistolet, ça serait pas à tout hasard un modèle 1911 modifié?
edit: je viens de check, c'est bien un 1911 customisé. Ce qui correspond parfaitement vue que c'est une arme encore d'actualité de nos jours, avec des variantes automatiques existantes.
C'est théoriquement possible d'avoir une réplique du flingue d'Alyx IRL avec de vrais balles... C'est... Flippant?

----------


## ExPanda

> Par contre pour ceux qui sont un peu craintifs va falloir se faire violence, je viens de finir un passage bien pesant.


C'est clair, c'est loin d'un jeu d'horreur mais c'est pas la fête non plus.  :Sweat: 
En même temps, bon, c'est HL et ses headcrabs/zombies hein, on est prévenus.




> La poche de munition à l'épaule, c'est 4 ans de réflexes de FPS en VR à revoir… Mais au moins ça ne pose pas problème quand on se baisse, pas con pour ça.
> Je n'ai pas tenté de faire le foufou à essayer des combats à l'objet contondant (brique, barre en fer, pelle) mais ils se comportent plutôt bien en main, même si on n'a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de patate. Enfin ce n'est pas un jeu de baston pour gros bras.


J'ai même pas pensé sur le coup à essayer de 

Spoiler Alert! 


taper les robots lames avec un objet ramassé plutôt que de les faire au flingue.

  :Facepalm: 




> Non, il suffit de le faire avec un mouvement assez rapide, pas eu le moindre souci !


D'acc, quand je vais trop vite j'ai tendance à lancer les objets par-dessus mon épaule plutôt que de les mettre dans le sac à dos.  ::siffle:: 




> Et cette ambiance sonore , plusieurs fois je me suis demandé si le bruit ne venait pas de mon appartement.


C'est clair, cette ambiance.  :Bave: 




> Han !! Bon, j'y penserai la prochaine fois.


La même, j'avais pas fait gaffe qu'on en avait une de chaque côté.  :Red: 




> Dans HL², je me souviens que la plupart des gens jouait avec des canettes en arrivant à la gare, jusqu'à se faire réprimander par un combine, c'était cool. Ici, de ce que j'ai fait, rien de ce qu'on fait ne pose problème (par exemple
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  la scène de l'ascenseur ou on se fait arrêter par un combine, on a pas à lever les mains
> 
> , on subit la scène et on ne peut rien faire pour interagir). On ne se sent pas investit de quoique ce soit. C'est un point clef pour le story telling dans le JV et je me demande qui trouvera la solution.


Perso j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


levé les mains par réflexe, et j'ai tenté de rappuyer sur le bouton de l’ascenseur. Le combine qui a retenu la porte et m'a bien engueulé a suffi à ce que je relève les mains et que je tente rien de plus.

  :Emo: 


Jeu arrêté après trois heures pour faire une petite pause, ensuite j'ai rejoins des potes sur un autre jeu, mais j'ai juste envie d'y retourner là.

----------


## LtBlight

Je vous envie à jouer à HL Alyx...pour ceux qui auraient un Oculus Quest, ça donne quoi? J'ai pas vu des retours franchement positifs du coup ça me fait hésiter d'investir dedans...merci d'avance !

----------


## 564.3

> De même sur les cut-scènes, à mon avis Valve n'a pas trouvé la réponse. On a toujours se problème de passivité alors que notre personnage vit des trucs de fou et parle à notre place.
> Dans HL², je me souviens que la plupart des gens jouait avec des canettes en arrivant à la gare, jusqu'à se faire réprimander par un combine, c'était cool. Ici, de ce que j'ai fait, rien de ce qu'on fait ne pose problème.


Il y a des petits trucs du genre ici et là, mais comme à l'époque de HL² c'est scripté.
Soit ils tartinent tout de scripts, sachant qu'ils doivent réagir à des mouvements pas forcément faciles à analyser vu qu'on fait ce qu'on veut en VR, soit ils sortent une IA ultra perfectionnée avec une grosse _uncanny valley_ quand même. Et idéalement cumuler les deux.
Pour le coup je n'attendais pas de miracle de ce coté, mais j'en espérais un peu plus au niveau interaction physique.

En VR, le problème n'est "résolu" que par des jeux où on est seul face à des objets mécaniques, et éventuellement des monstres clairement définis comme stupides.
Déjà avoir un jeu de combat avec une IA un peu évoluée ça serait beau. Pas de dialogue ni rien, simplement des réactions cohérentes à des mouvements.

----------


## Djezousse

> Il a l'air vraiment bien cet Alyx.
> 
> Le prochain Counter Strike en VR?


Ça existe déjà, et ça s’appelle Pavlov VR :P

----------


## vectra

> Je vous envie à jouer à HL Alyx...pour ceux qui auraient un Oculus Quest, ça donne quoi? J'ai pas vu des retours franchement positifs du coup ça me fait hésiter d'investir dedans...merci d'avance !


Pour la faire courte, si le genre de jeux qui t'intéresse en VR ressemble à HL:Alyx, alors le Quest est le casque le moins adapté du marché à cet usage.
Je sais qu'il y a une hype sur le Quest et une hype sur Alyx, mais les deux ne collent pas.

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

> Pour la faire courte, si le genre de jeux qui t'intéresse en VR ressemble à HL:Alyx, alors le Quest est le casque le moins adapté du marché à cet usage.
> Je sais qu'il y a une hype sur le Quest et une hype sur Alyx, mais les deux ne collent pas.


Half Life Alyx tourne parfaitement bien avec mon Quest et l'oculus link. Je n'ai pas d'autres casques pour comparer, mais je ne ressens pas de quelconque latence ni aucun souci de gameplay/détection etc... Le finger tracking est d'ailleurs certainement très proche de celui du valve index (pouce + index+ 3 doigts avec x stades de serrage), niveau image les noirs sont très noirs et ça rend bien.

Je viens d'y passer 2h30 de bonheur (sans pause) et je ne vois pas très bien en quoi le casque ne serait pas adapté pour profiter du jeu.

Après oui, le rift S a pour lui l'argument du confort et peut être du prix (pas besoin du câble à 100balles en plus). Le quest a le coté portable sans fil tout en un convivial. Le sans fil je considère que c'est un gros argument niveau confort et immersion, une fois qu'on a testé un fps de cette manière(quake sur sidequest par exemple, en mode strafe jump je fonce dans les couloirs), difficile de revenir en arrière.

----------


## Nibher

Bon c'est vraiment prenant GG Valve.



Spoiler Alert! 



Mettre un Ravenholm-like d'entrée de jeu j'étais pas prêt... 
Ce moment quand on récupère la lampe de poche, et j'étais à cours de munitions en plus  ::cry::

----------


## Shamanix

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai eu l'upgrade pour tirer en rafale avec le pistolet, mais impossible de savoir comment je passe de coups par coups à rafale... Des idées?
> 
> D'ailleurs... Le pistolet, ça serait pas à tout hasard un modèle 1911 modifié?
> edit: je viens de check, c'est bien un 1911 customisé. Ce qui correspond parfaitement vue que c'est une arme encore d'actualité de nos jours, avec des variantes automatiques existantes.
> C'est théoriquement possible d'avoir une réplique du flingue d'Alyx IRL avec de vrais balles... C'est... Flippant?


Pourquoi tu met ça en spoiler ? Ca ne dévoile rien de l'intrigue, des dialogues ou du level design.

Alors déjà pour switcher entre mode rafale et coups par coups avec le flingue c'est double clic sur le bouton qui te sert a refermer la culasse de l'arme apres un rechargement (bouton B du Touch droit sur mon Rift, je ne sais pas avec quel casque tu joue).

ensuite: 


> C'est théoriquement possible d'avoir une réplique du flingue d'Alyx IRL avec de vrais balles... C'est... Flippant?


Heu... c'est la 1ere fois que tu joue a un FPS de t'a vie ou bien ? ^^ A peut près toutes les armes des COD ou Battlefield sont modélisés a partir de vrais armes, et je ne te parle pas des simus plus poussés genre ARMA.

----------


## Sorkar

L'absence de smooth turn par contre me reste bien en travers de la gorge  ::|:

----------


## madfox

J'ai pu jouer quelques heures et je ne suis pas super convaincu. Alors certes, c'est un des plus beaux jeux VR qui m'ait été donné de jouer et assez immersif.  :Bave:  Par contre niveau gameplay et body awareness ont est à des lieux de la profondeur d'un Boneworks: Pas de corps, pas de saut, pas de course, pas de plateforme, les déplacements au stick sont d'une lenteur à en crever, le corps à corps est inexistant... C'est du "casual only"  ::|:

----------


## Zouuu

> J'ai pu jouer quelques heures et je ne suis pas super convaincu. Alors certes, c'est un des plus beaux jeux VR qui m'ait été donné de jouer et assez immersif.  Par contre niveau gameplay et body awareness ont est à des lieux de la profondeur d'un Boneworks: Pas de corps, pas de saut, pas de course, pas de plateforme, les déplacements au stick sont d'une lenteur à en crever, le corps à corps est inexistant... *C'est du "casual only"*


Ben c'était un peu le but (surtout avec une telle franchise), essayer encore et toujours de démocratiser la VR "gaming" vu les retombées astronomiques "potentielles". Créé un besoin pour vendre des palettes de matos... 

Concernant les déplacements au stick, je pense qu'une commande dans la console pourrait résoudre ça.

Pour le corps et le reste, je suis certain que ca viendra, mais de la part de la communauté via les 8 trillions de mods + maps qui vont être créés.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors je n'ai pas encore testé, mais personnellement, le body awareness ne m'a jamais vraiment convaincu en VR. Et les jeux les plus immersifs pour moi sont ceux qui font "fi" de cette réalité. (Lone Echo, Espire V1)

Valve s'est apparemment concentrée sur le gameplay et les gimmicks et au vue des retours, je pense qu'ils ne se sont pas trompés.

----------


## madfox

Je veux pas être médisant les retours élogieux viennent surtout des fans hardcore de la franchise ayant acheté le matos pour l'occasion ou d'anciens ayant ressorti leur matos poussiéreux et qui ont complètement occulté tout ce qui est sortie depuis un bon moment.

Je suis tombé sur cette review d'un mec sur steam qui explique plutôt bien ce qui ne va pas avec Half-Life Alyx d'un point de vue "vétéran" ( par contre c'est en anglais et sans spoiler).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pourquoi tu met ça en spoiler ? Ca ne dévoile rien de l'intrigue, des dialogues ou du level design.
> 
> Alors déjà pour switcher entre mode rafale et coups par coups avec le flingue c'est double clic sur le bouton qui te sert a refermer la culasse de l'arme apres un rechargement (bouton B du Touch droit sur mon Rift, je ne sais pas avec quel casque tu joue).
> 
> ensuite: 
> 
> Heu... c'est la 1ere fois que tu joue a un FPS de t'a vie ou bien ? ^^ A peut près toutes les armes des COD ou Battlefield sont modélisés a partir de vrais armes, et je ne te parle pas des simus plus poussés genre ARMA.


Simplement pour garder la surprise, sait-on jamais. Et merci!


Et c'est flippant dans le sens où l'on est dans un setting relativement futuriste, et tu va forcément avoir quelques gars qui vont avoir cette idée.
Et... Cela peut paraître con, mais pour moi les répliques d'armes tels quelles apparaissent dans les jeux vidéos ne devrait pas exister sous forme de véritable arme à feu.
Au mieux en réplique d'airsoft.

Je joue à des FPS depuis l'âge de 4 ans, flashpoint operation, Arma III, Call of', Battlefield et j'en passe. La différence de ces jeux est qu'ils sont sur les temps modernes.

Quand je vois des gus qui s'amuse à tirer à balle réel avec une réplique de Pulse Rifle d'Alien, cela me fait drôle car ça détruit le côté fictionnel de l'arme en question. (Pour rappel, un Pulse Rifle d'Alien est un PM Thompson avec du maquillage, et le smartgun est une MG42 de mémoire avec un kit de port de caméra.)

C'est con, mais... J'aime pas l'idée.

----------


## FragDamon

Bon maintenant que je sais que ma config peut faire tourner le jeu, il reste à voir comment me procurer un casque... en moyen budget, j'ai cru lire que l'Oculus Rift S est le meilleur RQP, vous confirmez ? Et est-ce que les manettes du Rift S ne brident pas les interactions dans HL:A ?

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je veux pas être médisant les retours élogieux viennent surtout des fans hardcore de la franchise ayant acheté le matos pour l'occasion ou d'anciens ayant ressorti leur matos poussiéreux et qui ont complètement occulté tout ce qui est sortie depuis un bon moment.
> 
> Je suis tombé sur cette review d'un mec sur steam qui explique plutôt bien ce qui ne va pas avec Half-Life Alyx d'un point de vue "vétéran" ( par contre c'est en anglais et sans spoiler).


Il a pas forcément tord de toute manière.

Le coup de devoir sélectionner l'arme via un menu est assez... Hum... Non. C'est quelque chose que j'aime pas.
Robot Recall avait un excellent système sur cela.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon maintenant que je sais que ma config peut faire tourner le jeu, il reste à voir comment me procurer un casque... en moyen budget, j'ai cru lire que l'Oculus Rift S est le meilleur RQP, vous confirmez ? Et est-ce que les manettes du Rift S ne brident pas les interactions dans HL:A ?


Absolument pas, je joue avec un Occulus Rift S et cela marche parfaitement bien! Tu peux sauter le pas sans aucun soucis! (Philosophieeeee! Hakuna Matata!)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je veux pas être médisant les retours élogieux viennent surtout des fans hardcore de la franchise ayant acheté le matos pour l'occasion ou d'anciens ayant ressorti leur matos poussiéreux et qui ont complètement occulté tout ce qui est sortie depuis un bon moment.
> 
> Je suis tombé sur cette review d'un mec sur steam qui explique plutôt bien ce qui ne va pas avec Half-Life Alyx d'un point de vue "vétéran" ( par contre c'est en anglais et sans spoiler).


Oui, clairement, d'un côté tu as TOUTE LA PRESSE (on parle d'un note de 92% sur metacritic) qui est unanime, et de l'autre, effectivement tu as trouvé un mec qui pointe des défauts selon lui. Et qui met quand même un 7/10 au jeu


A de rares exceptions, je suis persuadé que ce qu'il appelle des défauts sont en fait des décisions mûrement réfléchies côté Valve (notamment le smoothwalk plutôt lent, les chargeurs qu'on récupère dans le dos et pas à la ceinture).

On parle de Valve les mecs, pas d'un developpeur lambda qui a bricolé un jeu en Early access. Le jeu a du se taper de putain de sessions intense de beta testing, pour arriver à ce genre de décisions.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Oui, clairement, d'un côté tu as TOUTE LA PRESSE (on parle d'un note de 92% sur metacritic) qui est unanime, et de l'autre, effectivement tu as trouvé un mec qui pointe des défauts selon lui. Et qui met quand même un 7/10 au jeu
> 
> 
> A de rares exceptions, je suis persuadé que ce qu'il appelle des défauts sont en fait des décisions mûrement réfléchies côté Valve (notamment le smoothwalk plutôt lent, les chargeurs qu'on récupère dans le dos et pas à la ceinture).
> 
> On parle de Valve les mecs, pas d'un developpeur lambda qui a bricolé un jeu en Early access. Le jeu a du se taper de putain de sessions intense de beta testing, pour arriver à ce genre de décisions.


Le fait est que mine de rien, le coup de ne pas pouvoir marraver du zombie à coup de de bar de fer ramasser à côté, ou de chaise comme ce scientifique dans Half-life 1 est... Décevant. Surtout quand dans le preview tu as cette action qui est fait quand Alyx débloque la porte du tram et jette l'objet à la tronche du Zombie qui réagit à cela.


Et le fait pas au moins pouvoir simplement mettre en holster le flingue... C'est un peu dérangeant je trouve.

----------


## madfox

> Oui, clairement, d'un côté tu as TOUTE LA PRESSE (on parle d'un note de 92% sur metacritic) qui est unanime, et de l'autre, effectivement tu as trouvé un mec qui pointe des défauts selon lui. Et qui met quand même un 7/10 au jeu


Évidemment que la presse est aux anges. Ils ont enfin posés leurs œillères et découvre pour la première fois un jeu VR qui n'est pas un jeu de rythme low poly tournant sur PSVR.  ::P:

----------


## Bopnc

Je pense également que ces décisions sont mûrement réfléchies. Et certaines ont du poser de sérieux dilemmes.

Le fait de ne pas se baser sur les hanches est étonnant, mais enlève deux des soucis récurrents d'autres jeux : la difficulté à jouer assis, et les soucis de manipulations en étant accroupis. C'est pas anodin dans leur démarche d'accessibilité.

Ils ont fait dans le "grand public" au taquet concernant les manipulations, sans rien révolutionner. Ça va décevoir du monde, mais globalement c'est un choix cohérent avec un produit d'appel. Et perso en tant que "vétéran" de la VR, je me suis rapidement fait au truc et ça reste très agréable. Surtout que le punch des armes et leur manipulation sont cool, et c'est quand même ce qui compte le plus. 

Et concernant l’ambiance visuelle, sonore ou scénaristique, c'est vraiment de la balle, par contre !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le fait que les objets ne permettent pas de taper les zombies, ca me parait tellement évident. Si le moindre objet devient une arme, tu t'en fous des munitions de tes flingues, et le jeu perd de son gameplay stressant... ou alors il aurait fallu mettre en place une durabilité pour chaque objet, et donc rebalancer totalement l'équilibrage du niveau.

Donc oui, les zombies réagissent aux objets que tu leur jettes, mais ca ne les blesse pas.

Bref, c'est bizarre, mais c'est réfléchi.

Pareil pour les munitions, j'avais vu un sondage sur Oculus qui montrait qu'en fait, ENORMEMENT de joueurs jouaient en VR tout le temps assis, et donc Valve adapte. et je pense que c'est la bonne solution.

----------


## 564.3

> Évidemment que la presse est aux anges. Ils ont enfin posés leurs œillères et découvre pour la première fois un jeu VR qui n'est pas un jeu de rythme low poly tournant sur PSVR.


Les retours du gars sur Steam, c'est aussi ce qu'on a dit. Après ça ne me gène pas que certains jeux orientent leur gameplay différemment, même si divers points sont perfectibles et un peu frustrants.

Là on ne joue pas un grosbill qui tabasse tout au corps à corps, fait valser les tables, et bunny-hop à fond la caisse à travers le niveau. C'est peut-être pas un hasard qu'on joue Alyx plutôt que Freeman dans sa combi boostée.

Sur les déplacements il y a du progrès ou peut-être d'autres compromis à faire, mais bon pour un jeu d'aventure/shoot linéaire de ce genre, ça ne me dérange pas qu'il y a une abstraction pour certains mouvements assez rares.
C'est assez casse gueule, faudrait pas faire croire non plus que Boneworks (la foire au glitch avec bras en caoutchouc, mais au moins on se sent libre) et TWD:S&S (escalade scriptée avec mouvements de caméra forcés, pas mieux que de la TP à mon sens) sont parfaits sur ce point. Le meilleur compromis que j'ai vu pour l'instant est dans Blade & Sorcery, mais ce n'est pas parfait non plus.

----------


## vectra

> Alors je n'ai pas encore testé, mais personnellement, le body awareness ne m'a jamais vraiment convaincu en VR. Et les jeux les plus immersifs pour moi sont ceux qui font "fi" de cette réalité. (Lone Echo, Espire V1)
> 
> Valve s'est apparemment concentrée sur le gameplay et les gimmicks et au vue des retours, je pense qu'ils ne se sont pas trompés.


Le body awareness ne m'a pas franchement convaincu non plus. 
Faire des jeux funs en VR, c'est vraiment pas une mauvaise idée, car allier les deux est encore plus dur que de faire un bon jeu XOR simulateur en VR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil pour les munitions, j'avais vu un sondage sur Oculus qui montrait qu'en fait, ENORMEMENT de joueurs jouaient en VR tout le temps assis, et donc Valve adapte. et je pense que c'est la bonne solution.


Ca semble une hérésie, et pourtant tout le monde n'est pas forcément prêt à jouer 100 heures debout sur un titre. En tous cas pas tout le monde, pas tout le temps, et pas n'importe quel jeu.

----------


## Yves Signal

Perso je ressors mon Oculus après 2 ans de poussière.
Et je prends la fameuse seconde gifle VR que je n'ai pas eue depuis RoboRecall.

Normal, on a enfin un vrai jeu VR.
En forte concurrence de Doom Eternal pour le titre du GOTY là.

----------


## vectra

> Half Life Alyx tourne parfaitement bien avec mon Quest et l'oculus link. Je n'ai pas d'autres casques pour comparer, mais je ne ressens pas de quelconque latence ni aucun souci de gameplay/détection etc... Le finger tracking est d'ailleurs certainement très proche de celui du valve index (pouce + index+ 3 doigts avec x stades de serrage), niveau image les noirs sont très noirs et ça rend bien.


Le problème, c'est quand tu essaies un autre casque...
Ne te méprends pas, le Quest est chouette, mais on sent bien qu'il essaie d'être le mouton à 5 pattes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso je ressors mon Oculus après 2 ans de poussière.
> Et je prends la fameuse seconde gifle VR que je n'ai pas eue depuis RoboRecall.


Avec le temps, ça reste le jeu auquel je suis le plus content de rejouer.
C'est presque criminel qu'Epic ne continue pas sur sa lancée...

----------


## darkmanticora

Pareil que toi Couyu, ça faisait un bail que j'avais pas ressorti mon vive et bien je ne suis pas déçu !

Maintenant que j'ai ressorti tout le bordel je me prendrais bien le walking dead et boneworks  ::P:

----------


## Yeadan

> Oui, clairement, d'un côté tu as TOUTE LA PRESSE (on parle d'un note de 92% sur metacritic) qui est unanime, et de l'autre, effectivement tu as trouvé un mec qui pointe des défauts selon lui. Et qui met quand même un 7/10 au jeu
> 
> 
> A de rares exceptions, je suis persuadé que ce qu'il appelle des défauts sont en fait des décisions mûrement réfléchies côté Valve (notamment le smoothwalk plutôt lent, les chargeurs qu'on récupère dans le dos et pas à la ceinture).
> 
> On parle de Valve les mecs, pas d'un developpeur lambda qui a bricolé un jeu en Early access. Le jeu a du se taper de putain de sessions intense de beta testing, pour arriver à ce genre de décisions.



Y a quand même un sacré défaut pour les gauchers qui a échappé aux phases de bêta testing, si tu choisis main gauche en dominante, ça inverse en gros les deux joysticks, mais ça fait 30 ans que je joue et que tout les jeux font te déplacer avec le joystick gauche, juste impossible pour moi, du coup je tiens mon flingue en main droite, bon ça se fait mais je suis pas aussi à l'aise.

Sinon je rejoins les avis généraux, c'est un superbe jeu  ::love::

----------


## Zouuu

> Y a quand même un sacré défaut pour les gauchers qui a échappé aux phases de bêta testing, si tu choisis main gauche en dominante, ça inverse en gros les deux joysticks, *mais ça fait 30 ans que je joue et que tout les jeux font te déplacer avec le joystick gauche, juste impossible pour moi, du coup je tiens mon flingue en main droite, bon ça se fait mais je suis pas aussi à l'aise.*
> 
> Sinon je rejoins les avis généraux, c'est un superbe jeu


Oulaaa  ::O:  j'aurais été exactement dans ce cas !

----------


## 564.3

Pour compléter les infos sur les gros titres souvent cités en référence:

- Boneworks et Blade & Sorcery (EA combat arène uniquement) sont dans le genre gros bourrin en sandbox, avec une aventure mais sans dialogues dans le cas de Boneworks. C'est les références en locomotion et combat freestyle (contre des IA à la con, mais y a pas mieux…).

- TWD:S&S est dans le genre gros bourrin avec actions limitées/scriptées, dans un environnement en hub avec des murs invisibles et des scripts par endroits, histoire et interaction avec les PNJ style QCM _en général_ sans impact (on choisi l'ordre des sujets).

- HL:Alyx est dans le genre perso faible physiquement (shoot, pas de corps à corps efficace ni de cascades) dans des niveaux avec progression/narration linéaire (mais des trucs cachés et une archi qui se recoupe), et des abstractions pour certains déplacements par endroit. Les persos qu'on rencontre sont super vivants et bien animés, réagissent à certaines choses mais pas à tout et n'importe quoi. Typiquement ils sont maintenus à distance.

- Lone Echo n'a quasi pas de combat, progression linéaire (avec des recoins ou des grandes scènes par moment), déplacement uniquement "flottant" (moins de choses à gérer), et interaction avec un seul perso super vivant et bien animé, réagit à certaines choses.

----------


## Shamanix

> Je veux pas être médisant les retours élogieux viennent surtout des fans hardcore de la franchise ayant acheté le matos pour l'occasion ou d'anciens ayant ressorti leur matos poussiéreux et qui ont complètement occulté tout ce qui est sortie depuis un bon moment.
> 
> Je suis tombé sur cette review d'un mec sur steam qui explique plutôt bien ce qui ne va pas avec Half-Life Alyx d'un point de vue "vétéran" ( par contre c'est en anglais et sans spoiler).


Ces points de vues élogieux proviennent aussi d'a peut pres l'intégralité de la presse spé (GK 9/10, JV.com 18/20, IGN 10/10, Edge 9/10,...).

Ensuite, je suis moi même a peut pres un vétéran de la VR, j'étais dans les 1eres préco du Rift CV1, et de la franchise Half-Life, or je me suis refait toute la série récemment (Half-Life 1 sur Black Messa, et HL 2 et ses épisodes) et je doit dire que je me suis fait un peut chier sur les épisodes 1 et 2 ou tu passe ton temps a attendre Alyx, je ne suis donc pas un fan hardcore de la franchise, pourtant j'en suis au chapitre 6 d'Alyx et je trouve le jeu génial.

La qualité d'un jeu VR ne se mesure pas aux nombres de features inutiles qu'il contient, ici ce qui est intégrer l'est fort bien, l'écriture est au top, la DA magnifique, les puzzles globalement tres satisfaisants, le sound design génial,... bref, a part les loadings trop fréquents, et le "snap turn" obligatoire, je trouve cet épisode absolument génial, des que j’arrête de jouer je n'est qu'une envie c'est d'y retourner, et ça c'est bien trop rare chez moi dans les prods actuelles, et encore plus en VR.

Apres chacun est libre de ne pas aimer hein, mais réduire a "fans hardcore de la franchise" ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec ton point de vu me parait un peut raide.

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, je suis bloqué au niveau du chapitre 


Spoiler Alert! 


SUPERARME





J'ai...


Spoiler Alert! 


Pris l'ascenceur qui mène à la pièce ou l'on peut voir l'espère de vaisseau avec les câbles un peu partout.
Je suis dans une espèce de pièce/office pour employée, avec un bureau ouvert. Une étagère bloquant une porte qui refuse de bouger, et une petite pièce de stockage. Impossible de savoir ou je dois aller, mais je vois un cadavre de crabe dans la pièce d'a côté.

----------


## Yeadan

Spoiler Alert! 


Là où tu es il doit y avoir la carte d'accès bleue sur un bureau.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Y a quand même un sacré défaut pour les gauchers qui a échappé aux phases de bêta testing, si tu choisis main gauche en dominante, ça inverse en gros les deux joysticks, mais ça fait 30 ans que je joue et que tout les jeux font te déplacer avec le joystick gauche, juste impossible pour moi, du coup je tiens mon flingue en main droite, bon ça se fait mais je suis pas aussi à l'aise.
> 
> Sinon je rejoins les avis généraux, c'est un superbe jeu


Pareil que toi pour la main gauche pour le coup  ::P:

----------


## Cyrop

> Pareil que toi pour la main gauche pour le coup


Idem j'ai eu le tour en passant en gaucher avant de jouer, j'ai vite rebasculé main droite !
J'ai commencé à tester hier et là je suis arrivé au chapitre 4, franchement chapeau Valve  :Clap: 
Dès que le jeu s'est lancé, on remarque l'énorme travail sur les textures pour un jeu VR ça joue énormément sur le réalisme des décors et ils ne se sont pas loupés dessus !
J'ai choisi le glissement comme déplacement, plus fluide que la téléportation et moins problématique qu'avec les joysticks (dommage pour le verrouillage de la rotation en crantée).
Les mécaniques VR sont bien intégrées et fluides, une fois compris le système de la canne à pêche pour ramener les objets ça marche du tonnerre.
Pouvoir se balader et interagir plus librement au début dans City 17 c'est bluffant, et pareil, gros travail de la DA, et dans la diversité des props et assets avec lesquels on peut jouer.

Sur l'oculus rift S ça marche niquel (petite frayeur à cause de points RVB qui apparaissent sur l'écran mais ça doit être matériel [j'espère que ce n'est pas le câble qui lâche]). Les touch controller font le café, c'était mon appréhension face aux manettes de l'index.

Premier jeu VR duquel je me force à arrêter pour retirer le casque. Mitigé entre envie de prendre mon temps et profiter du jeu et le faire en grosses sessions.

Les petits défauts que vous avez noté sont loin d'être gênants, franchement un coup de maître de Valve.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Là où tu es il doit y avoir la carte d'accès bleue sur un bureau.


Merci!!

----------


## Baalim

Question -manifestement- conne mais où ont-il mis les réglages graphiques ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Question -manifestement- conne mais où ont-il mis les réglages graphiques ?


Dans Option > Performances (regarde la vidéo, tu as un aperçu du menu. J'ai positionné directement à la séquence)

https://youtu.be/UYChtsclJNo?t=13

----------


## Yves Signal

> Ces points de vues élogieux proviennent aussi d'a peut pres l'intégralité de la presse spé (GK 9/10, JV.com 18/20, IGN 10/10, Edge 9/10,...).
> 
> Ensuite, je suis moi même a peut pres un vétéran de la VR, j'étais dans les 1eres préco du Rift CV1, et de la franchise Half-Life, or je me suis refait toute la série récemment (Half-Life 1 sur Black Messa, et HL 2 et ses épisodes) et je doit dire que je me suis fait un peut chier sur les épisodes 1 et 2 ou tu passe ton temps a attendre Alyx, je ne suis donc pas un fan hardcore de la franchise, pourtant j'en suis au chapitre 6 d'Alyx et je trouve le jeu génial.
> 
> La qualité d'un jeu VR ne se mesure pas aux nombres de features inutiles qu'il contient, ici ce qui est intégrer l'est fort bien, l'écriture est au top, la DA magnifique, les puzzles globalement tres satisfaisants, le sound design génial,... bref, a part les loadings trop fréquents, et le "snap turn" obligatoire, je trouve cet épisode absolument génial, des que j’arrête de jouer je n'est qu'une envie c'est d'y retourner, et ça c'est bien trop rare chez moi dans les prods actuelles, et encore plus en VR.
> 
> Apres chacun est libre de ne pas aimer hein, mais réduire a "fans hardcore de la franchise" ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec ton point de vu me parait un peut raide.


Je suis un gros fan de la franchise et je suis conquis.
Alyx est un excellent jeu, avant d'être un excellent jeu VR.
Pas l'inverse, ce n'est pas le syndrome du gros poisson dans une petite mare.
Il y a vraiment quelque chose, ce n'est pas une question de gimmick à deux francs.

----------


## Baalim

> Dans Option > Performances (regarde la vidéo, tu as un aperçu du menu. J'ai positionné directement à la séquence)
> 
> https://youtu.be/UYChtsclJNo?t=13


Humm ?  ::O: 
Je n'ai pas vu cet onglet dans le menu.
Merci, je retourne voir ça

----------


## Oyooh

> Humm ? 
> Je n'ai pas vu cet onglet dans le menu.
> Merci, je retourne voir ça


Le menu n'est pas simple à trouver en effet. Je ne l'ai trouvé qu'aujourd'hui, pour me rendre compte qu'hier j'ai joué en "faible"...
... Et le jeu était déjà magnifique comme ça  ::O:

----------


## space_mammouth

J'ai pas le jeu, ni le pc pour, je bave sur le jeu et me dis qu'il va falloir refaire ma trésorerie. En attendant je me pose quand même une question: pourquoi avoir fait le choix sur "snap turn" ? Je ne comprends pas que ce ne soit pas une option. Pour avoir fait de la VR sur PS4, j'ai toujours trouvé que ça nuit profondément à l'immersion et désactivé l'option dès que possible..

----------


## ExPanda

> Pas de corps, pas de saut, pas de course, pas de plateforme, les déplacements au stick sont d'une lenteur à en crever, le corps à corps est inexistant...


Tout ce qui me rend malade en VR, ou que je trouve mal foutu la plupart du temps.  ::siffle:: 




> Bon maintenant que je sais que ma config peut faire tourner le jeu, il reste à voir comment me procurer un casque... en moyen budget, j'ai cru lire que l'Oculus Rift S est le meilleur RQP, vous confirmez ? Et est-ce que les manettes du Rift S ne brident pas les interactions dans HL:A ?


T'inquiète, tu peux jouer au jeu sans soucis avec n'importe quel casque en fait.  ::): 




> J'ai pas le jeu, ni le pc pour, je bave sur le jeu et me dis qu'il va falloir refaire ma trésorerie. En attendant je me pose quand même une question: pourquoi avoir fait le choix sur "snap turn" ? Je ne comprends pas que ce ne soit pas une option. Pour avoir fait de la VR sur PS4, j'ai toujours trouvé que ça nuit profondément à l'immersion et désactivé l'option dès que possible..


Je sais pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas mis l'option. Mais le fait d'avoir mis comme ça par défaut c'est comme le choix du TP, c'est la solution la plus confortable.
Pour moi qui suis sensible à la cinétose par exemple, le déplacement libre ou le smooth turn ça a tendance à me retourner le bide.


Edit : Je viens de survoler la review Steam là.



> To recap, these are my main problems with the game:
> * No melee attacks at all.
> * Smooth locomotion is too slow.
> * Smooth turning does not work.
> * "Jumping" is just teleportation in disguise, and can be abused to go faster.
> * Forced teleportation in many areas of the game.
> * Inventory management makes no sense (no limits for certain objects, severe limits for others).
> * Forced to discard non-full magazines.
> * Getting ammunition from over the shoulder is awkward.
> ...


Et pour tous ses points, ma réponse est soit "ça m'arrange comme ça soit comme ça", soit "je m'en fous c'est un choix de design et ça passe bien", en gros je suis d'accord avec rien de ce qu'il dit.  ::ninja:: 
Je crois que cette personne en attendait un peu trop, et un peu trop dans SA vision, avec des trucs impossibles à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Bopnc

J'ai pas creusé le sujet, mais si j'ai bien compris le "snap turn" peut être désactivé dans les options. C'est juste que pour le moment ça ne semble pas fonctionner.

Ce serait plus un bug qu'un oubli, du coup.

----------


## Oyooh

Je pense que c'est car le "smooth turn" peut-être assez violent d'un point de vue cinestose. Et comme valve semble privilégier le confort...
Les déplacement continus ont déjà été ajoutés au dernier moment il me semble. A la base ça ne devait être que de la téléportation

Mais c'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu laisser le choix aux joueurs, ouais...

----------


## Yves Signal

Vous utilisez le tp ou le déplacement continu ?
Pour le moment j'ai seulement joué en tp, j'ai peur de la cinétose.

----------


## ExPanda

TP et snap turn, confort avant tout.  ::ninja:: 
Perso ça m'a jamais ruiné l'immersion de jouer comme ça. Au contraire, en smooth locomotion j'ai l'impression de pas être en contrôle de mon corps.

----------


## Visslar

Je joue en déplacement stick. Ça ne me rend pas malade mais je me demande si je ne vais pas repasser en mode téléportation ou dash.
J'ai l'impression de ne pas profiter du tout du roomscale.

Quand je dois faire un déplacement, ne serait-ce que de quelques centimètres, j'utilise naturellement le stick alors que je pourrais le faire en roomscale.
De plus, quand je dois reculer parce qu'un zombie ou un headcrab m'attaque, c'est très simple de reculer ou de se déplacer latéralement pour esquiver. 
Bref, je me demande si c'est pas plus fun avec la téléportation.

----------


## darkmanticora

> J'ai pas creusé le sujet, mais si j'ai bien compris le "snap turn" peut être désactivé dans les options. C'est juste que pour le moment ça ne semble pas fonctionner.
> 
> Ce serait plus un bug qu'un oubli, du coup.


Mais qd tu joue debout ca sert a quoi le swap turn ? 
Car perso je me tourne physiquement qd j'ai besoin devoir derriere non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je joue en déplacement stick. Ça ne me rend pas malade mais je me demande si je ne vais pas repasser en mode téléportation ou dash.
> J'ai l'impression de ne pas profiter du tout du roomscale.
> 
> Quand je dois faire un déplacement, ne serait-ce que de quelques centimètres, j'utilise naturellement le stick alors que je pourrais le faire en roomscale.
> De plus, quand je dois reculer parce qu'un zombie ou un headcrab m'attaque, c'est très simple de reculer ou de se déplacer latéralement pour esquiver. 
> Bref, je me demande si c'est pas plus fun avec la téléportation.


Je pense que je vais faire pareil que toi, car je trouve que le déplacement libre est super lent !
Mais meme en tp, j'utilise pas les raccourcis pour me retourner, je me retourne physiquement. j'ai loupé un truc sur l'utilité de cette fonctionnalité ?

----------


## Couillu

> Dans Option > Performances (regarde la vidéo, tu as un aperçu du menu. J'ai positionné directement à la séquence)
> 
> https://youtu.be/UYChtsclJNo?t=13


Oh putain, y'a un ascenceur sur le menu ??? J'ai cherché 3 fois ou pouvaient bien se trouver les options graphiques. xD


Par contre je comprend pas bien votre problème avec le snap ou le smooth turn, vous tournez pas physiquement sur vous même ??? Moi c'est smooth locomotion + roomscale pour les déplacements. J'ai jamais utilisé de bouton pour tourner ça me foutrait mal au crâne.

----------


## Bopnc

> Mais qd tu joue debout ca sert a quoi le swap turn ? 
> Car perso je me tourne physiquement qd j'ai besoin devoir derriere non ?


Personnellement j'ai une zone de jeu rectangulaire, pas super grande, et je suis grand avec des bras interminables. Du coup, je dois vraiment me contraindre à jouer dans la largeur de ma zone, et de préférence dos au mur, sans quoi je vais rapidement finir avec un plâtre.   ::P: 
Du coup, j'utilise le snap turn pour m'assurer de rester toujours à peu près dans la bonne section de ma zone de jeu. Ce qui me permet dans le même temps de placer mon câble de façon optimale et de ne plus y toucher.

Ça me sert aussi énormément quand je suis assis, évidemment.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais qd tu joue debout ca sert a quoi le swap turn ? 
> Car perso je me tourne physiquement qd j'ai besoin devoir derriere non ?


Pareil: je joue debout, smooth locomotion, accroupissement/rotation physique et petits déplacements dans la pièce. J'ai une marque permanente au sol, pour éviter de taper dans mes meubles/murs/fenêtres dans les jeux plus actifs. Là c'est moins nécessaire, mais je me recentre de temps en temps pour éviter une connerie sur une surprise.

La désactivation du snap turn n'a pas marché chez moi non plus, visiblement un bug ou besoin de restart (pas encore retesté). Au pire ça peut se déconfigurer via SteamVR Input Settings, mais bon je ne fais pas de fausses manip non plus donc je m'en fous.




> Je pense que je vais faire pareil que toi, car je trouve que le déplacement libre est super lent !
> Mais meme en tp, j'utilise pas les raccourcis pour me retourner, je me retourne physiquement. j'ai loupé un truc sur l'utilité de cette fonctionnalité ?


Tu peux faire de la téléportation en plus de la locomotion fluide, c'est mappé à "bas" sur le stick/pad droit.
Ça m'est arrivé de l'utiliser pour faire du backtracking rapidos, mais en général j'explore lentement de toute façon.

La rotation artificielle ça sert pour ceux qui sont assis, qui ont le Rift CV1 en front-facing uniquement, ou n'ont pas envie de gérer le cable.

----------


## Oyooh

> Moi c'est smooth locomotion + roomscale pour les déplacements.


Pareil, mais tout le monde ne peut pas jouer en room scale... 
Perso, le "smooth locomotion" ne m'a jamais perturbé. Même sur Doom moddé en VR, avec ses courses à 80Km/h  ::XD::

----------


## ExPanda

> Personnellement j'ai une zone de jeu rectangulaire, pas super grande, et je suis grand avec des bras interminables. Du coup, je dois vraiment me contraindre à jouer dans la largeur de ma zone, et de préférence dos au mur, sans quoi je vais rapidement finir avec un plâtre.


La même (en moins géant à priori, quand même), il y a une position optimale dans la pièce pour avoir suffisamment de marge sur les côtés pour des esquives sans aller taper un mur, alors j'essaie souvent de me "recentrer".
Et puis même je sais pas, je trouve ça dans la continuité du TP en fait.

----------


## Yves Signal

D'ailleurs c'est le seul jeu qui me fais ça : je m'entortille assez vite avec le câble de mon Rift.
Ça a tendance à péter l'immersion.  ::P: 

Je pense retravailler ma zone de jeu en mettant une petite excroissance pour repérer l'avant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour ceux qui ont un cable qui arrive du plafond :



https://store.steampowered.com/app/689580/TurnSignal/

ca marche TRRRES bien.

----------


## Oyooh

> Pour ceux qui ont un cable qui arrive du plafond :
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/689580/TurnSignal/
> 
> ca marche TRRRES bien.


Au punaise, je cherchais justement un truc comme ça! Merci!
Il y avait un équivalent intégré dans Racket NX, et je me suis toujours dit qu'il faudrait l'avoir partout.

----------


## Darth

Ma petite pièce sur Alyx, c'est fort bien. Tres content du tp, de l'absence de corps et de tous les défauts que les vétérans de la VR et de Boneworks pointent sans arret. Ca m'évite la gerbe et j'en suis ravi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors la OUI, THIS.

Très franchement, je trouve que le TP n'est pas un frein bien au contraire. Dans un jeu avec du full locomotion comme Onward ou Pavlov par exemple, je pense que 99% des joueurs ne se déplacent JAMAIS dans leur espace de jeu. Trop habitué au stick pour bouger, même de quelques dizaines de centimètres.

Par exemple, un jeu comme Artika 1.0 proposait que du TP, mais justement, on se penchait, on bougeait autour des obstacles. Et au final c'était ultra prenant.

DU coup, je pense que la solution de HL Alyx avec le dash va devenir la norme, car :

Elle evite la gerbe pour tous 
Elle permet de s'amuser en roomscale durant les combats.
Elle ne pète pas l'immersion.

----------


## 564.3

> Ma petite pièce sur Alyx, c'est fort bien. Tres content du tp, de l'absence de corps et de tous les défauts que les vétérans de la VR et de Boneworks pointent sans arret. Ca m'évite la gerbe et j'en suis ravi.


Disons que tous les vétérans de la VR, de Boneworks et du circle-strafe à 60km/h dans Serious Sam n'ont pas un avis aussi tranchés  ::ninja:: 
Des choses pourraient être plus complètes et optionnelles, mais les choix de design de base sont adaptés à un jeu comme HL:Alyx.

Si c'était un pur jeu de baston gros bras ou sandbox physique, ça serait des défauts, ouais.

J'ai fait pas mal de jeux d'aventure/puzzle en TP, et ce n'est pas grave si on ne peut pas traverser les niveaux en mode parkour fluide, même si c'est plaisant quand on peut et que ça marche bien.
Il y en a qui gueulent à cause de l'immersion, mais la locomotion fluide n'est pas de la marche non plus. C'est plutôt comme se balader sur un tapis volant radio-commandé. Bref, j'ai jamais trop compris ces débats, mais bon...

Au final dans un jeu d'action un peu nerveux, je préfère avoir une locomotion (fluide ou pas) dans toutes les directions horizontales (genre ZQSD), relative à la manette non directrice. Sinon je galère à tout faire en même temps. Mais bon, si c'est géré dans les design du gameplay pourquoi pas, même si ça me frustre un peu.
Au moins c'est bien proposé dans HL:Alyx, ce n'est pas le cas de tous les jeux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Très franchement, je trouve que le TP n'est pas un frein bien au contraire. Dans un jeu avec du full locomotion comme Onward ou Pavlov par exemple, je pense que 99% des joueurs ne se déplacent JAMAIS dans leur espace de jeu. Trop habitué au stick pour bouger, même de quelques dizaines de centimètres.


Bof, je pense que ceux qui sont habitués utilisent au contraire de façon optimale l'espace IRL + le smooth locomotion, parce que ça donne un avantage compétitif.
Pour surprendre quelqu'un ou se mettre plus rapidement à couvert, vaut mieux utiliser les deux en même temps.

Typiquement dans Pavlov je place ma zone de jeu par rapport à un angle de mur virtuel et je fais peek-a-boo IRL. Et si je change de couverture je bouge tout en même temps. Ça ne se passe pas toujours selon le plan, mais c'est l'idée.
Bon ça ne m'empêche pas de me faire rouler dessus parce que je joue surtout à H3VR, et que je rame pour utiliser les armes dans les autres FPS  ::ninja::

----------


## Djezousse

> Y a quand même un sacré défaut pour les gauchers qui a échappé aux phases de bêta testing, si tu choisis main gauche en dominante, ça inverse en gros les deux joysticks, mais ça fait 30 ans que je joue et que tout les jeux font te déplacer avec le joystick gauche, juste impossible pour moi, du coup je tiens mon flingue en main droite, bon ça se fait mais je suis pas aussi à l'aise.
> 
> Sinon je rejoins les avis généraux, c'est un superbe jeu


Same here...
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait rebinder ça pour l'occulus Rift S (juste inverser les fonctions du stick gauche et droite) et partager ça ce serait parfait ; je comprends rien à l'interface de rebind de Steam...

----------


## KuroNyra

> Vous utilisez le tp ou le déplacement continu ?
> Pour le moment j'ai seulement joué en tp, j'ai peur de la cinétose.


J'ai tenté les 3 autres options pendant quelques minutes.

J'ai *aussitôt* du faire marche arrière, et aller prendre l'air parce que le ventre s'est aussitôt placé en alerte rouge... :Gerbe: 
Le TP, c'est la vie et aussi les tripes.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Toujours faire gaffe au câble en VR, surtout au plafond :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, je suis bloqué au chapitre 7, gros spoil pour ceux qui n'y sont pas encore:



Spoiler Alert! 


A un moment avec "Jeff" on doit trouver 3 modules énergétiques dans la distillerie, j'ai choper les deux premiers sans trop de souci mais le 3eme est derriere une grille qu'il faut apparemment faire remonter grace a une manivelle qui se trouve a coté, le hic c'est que des barres de fer tordues se trouve tout pres de l'axe de la manivelle, empêchant de placer celle ci sur le dit axe.
Dans une situation normale je pourrais faire pété la grille (et Jeff avec) avec une grenade que j'ai sur moi, mais vu qu'on est dans un truc hyper scripté, il faut trouver LA façon de faire a laquelle les devs ont pensés, or la je ne trouve pas.
J'ai essayer de balancer des bouteilles sur la grille pour que le mob s'énerve et la fracasse: Rien, placer un headcrabe devant pour le même résultat: Toujours rien, et il ne semble pas y avoir d'autres acces.
Du coup si quelqu'un a trouver comment faire, je suis preneur

----------


## darkmanticora

> Personnellement j'ai une zone de jeu rectangulaire, pas super grande, et je suis grand avec des bras interminables. Du coup, je dois vraiment me contraindre à jouer dans la largeur de ma zone, et de préférence dos au mur, sans quoi je vais rapidement finir avec un plâtre.  
> Du coup, j'utilise le snap turn pour m'assurer de rester toujours à peu près dans la bonne section de ma zone de jeu. Ce qui me permet dans le même temps de placer mon câble de façon optimale et de ne plus y toucher.
> 
> Ça me sert aussi énormément quand je suis assis, évidemment.


Ah ok je comprend !
C'est vrai que depuis que j'ai emmenagé en maison je n'ai plus du tout ce probleme, alors qu'avant c'etait bien tendu en effet  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors la OUI, THIS.
> DU coup, je pense que la solution de HL Alyx avec le dash va devenir la norme, car :
> 
> Elle evite la gerbe pour tous 
> Elle permet de s'amuser en roomscale durant les combats.
> Elle ne pète pas l'immersion.


C'est quoi ce que tu appel le Dash ?

----------


## Zouuu

> Ah ok je comprend !
> C'est vrai que depuis que j'ai emmenagé en maison je n'ai plus du tout ce probleme, alors qu'avant c'etait bien tendu en effet 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ce que tu appel le Dash ?


l'avancée en mini téléportation

----------


## Shamanix

Pour info, j'ai trouver pour mon coinçage:



Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut passer la valve/manivelle le long de la barre tordue, attire tout ce qu'il y'a d'intéressant via le gravity glove, et entrebailler le rideau de fer: ce qui fait tomber les items a vos pied (et au passage atire Jeff, pensez donc a reculer pour revenir apres

----------


## 564.3

> Toujours faire gaffe au câble en VR, surtout au plafond :


Mais le cable au plafond renforce l'immersion si on se le prend au même moment qu'on se fait choper par un Barnacle  ::ninja:: 

En passant, un truc qui tendance à m'agacer quand même c'est qu'on ne peut pas manipuler la lampe torche (chapitre 2+) comme on veut. Cohérent avec le principe de simplification des controles, mais pas très pratique.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est quoi ce que tu appel le Dash ?


C'est du déplacement comme sur Sairento.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai un message au lancement du jeu (et pas à chaque lancement) qui m'intrigue.

Le jeu m'indique que la mémoire vive disponible sur la CG est insuffisante. Vu que c'est une GTX 1080 TI, je suis intrigué (et un peu vexé aussi)

Vous y avez droit également ?

----------


## ExPanda

Non, j'avais un message comme quoi j'avais touché aux options graphiques et que ça risquait de pas être optimal, mais c'est tout.
Pourtant j'ai "que" 8Go de mémoire sur la CG.




> En passant, un truc qui tendance à m'agacer quand même c'est qu'on ne peut pas manipuler la lampe torche (chapitre 2+) comme on veut. Cohérent avec le principe de simplification des controles, mais pas très pratique.


C'est vrai que c'est pas toujours optimal mais ça serait super chiant de l'avoir en main comme un objet autre, là au moins on peut utiliser sa main normalement en même temps.

Bon sinon, (spoil chapitre 5)


Spoiler Alert! 


dans l'étoile de Nord, le passage où il faut couper le courant avec tous les headcrabs poison qui popent à l'infini...  :Emo: 



J'ai du baisser d'un poil les options graphiques à cause de plantages à répétition dûs aux magnifiques drivers AMD. Je suis passé de "tout à fond à recommandé", ça a à peine baissé quelques curseurs et je cherche encore la différence. Au moins ça plante plus.

Et la rafale de trois balles sur le flingue, meilleure amélioration ever contre les headcrabs.

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites les coins, j'ai l'air con, je suis bloqué au chapitre 2, ou y'a les cartons qui flottent avec des 

Spoiler Alert! 


dessins sur les murs

, vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?
La grille jaune je peux pas la soulever, et j'ai pas trop capté quoi faire :x

----------


## ExPanda

Spoiler Alert! 


Si tu as ouvert la cage des cartons, ils doivent former un oeil qui te montre un schéma.

Et pour ouvrir la porte tu as un panneau avec des boutons à presser.

Là je crois que t'as l'idée.  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Dites les coins, j'ai l'air con, je suis bloqué au chapitre 2, ou y'a les cartons qui flottent avec des 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dessins sur les murs
> 
> , vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?
> La grille jaune je peux pas la soulever, et j'ai pas trop capté quoi faire :x


Ah oui celle là j'ai eu du mal.

Spoiler complet de la soluce


Spoiler Alert! 


Tu as au niveau de l'entré un générateur avec plein de bouton.
Le cercle formé par les cartons attire l'attention sur un paquet d'étoile dont deux sont oranges, elles correspondent aux boutons a presser sur le générateur pour ouvrir la porte.
Le paquet d'étoile est encadré par un carré, tu peux le voir depuis le générateur lui-même.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok, j'ai bien ouvert ce que vous dite, mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir croisé un générateur, j'ai pas du faire attention :x

----------


## nodulle

Il faut suivre le câble.  :;):

----------


## eldenne

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Si tu as ouvert la cage des cartons, ils doivent former un oeil qui te montre un schéma.
> 
> Et pour ouvrir la porte tu as un panneau avec des boutons à presser.
> 
> Là je crois que t'as l'idée.




Spoiler Alert! 


Mince alors, j'ai pas penser à la cage ! J'ai simplement vu les dessins au mur et reproduit l'un des schémas. Coup de bol, le premier essai fut le bon !



Sinon, j'ai déplacé mon pc dans la pièce voisine. Je me retrouve avec une zone de jeu qui passe de 1.5x1.5 mètres, à 5x5 mètres  :Rock: 

Purée ça change TOUT !! Pour la première fois, je me sens vraiment ailleurs... Enfin, jusqu'à ce que mes jambes se retrouvent saucissonnée dans le cable...

----------


## Darth

J'ai 8m de cable et une zone de jeu de 1.8/1.8, c'est chiant également :D

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le sans fil c'est la vie  ::P:

----------


## eldenne

> Le sans fil c'est la vie


Ouais, J'ai essayé de débrancher le câble de mon oculus rift S. Effectivement, c'est nettement mieux... Mais un poil moins fun...  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, j'ai déplacé mon pc dans la pièce voisine. Je me retrouve avec une zone de jeu qui passe de 1.5x1.5 mètres, à 5x5 mètres


Faudrait que je teste ce que ça donne un jour.
Par contre faudra que je déplace mon PC dans un autre appart, parce que 5x5m ça ne rentre pas, même en faisant sauter toutes les cloisons à grands coups de controleur VR et en virant la baignoire et toutes ces conneries  ::ninja:: 

Enfin j'ai réussi à dégager un peu plus 2.5x2.5m déjà, c'est pas mal. Je peux bouger un peu sans taper tout de suite dans quelque chose.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, J'ai essayé de débrancher le câble de mon oculus rift S. Effectivement, c'est nettement mieux... Mais un poil moins fun...


Metal fait partie de l'élite qui a du vrai sans fil PC avec une liaison WiGig à 60Ghz  :Emo: 
En contre-partie il a des oreilles de Shrek.

----------


## darkmanticora

:^_^: 
Moi je reve de troquer mes controlleurs vive pour les knukles !

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, je vient de finir le jeu, comment dire... c'est une tuerie  ::): 

La fin déglingue bien sa grand-mémé, si vous me passez l'expression !

PS: Ha, et il y'a une séquence post-générique de fin, que, comment dire, vous ne voudriez pas rater  :Cigare:

----------


## darkmanticora

T'as mis combien de temps en gros ?
T'as l'impression d'avoir rush ou pas trop ?

----------


## ExPanda

Mets en spoiler le temps pris stp.  :;): 

J'en suis "seulement" à cinq heures de jeu et je veux pas savoir combien de temps il me reste, je veux profiter.

----------


## Shamanix

Environs 

Spoiler Alert! 


entre 12 et 14 heures

 en fouillant bien, mais sans traîner non plus.
J'ai pas le chiffre exact car j'ai parfois laisser tourner le jeu tandis que je faisais autre choses.

----------


## eldenne

> Moi je reve de troquer mes controlleurs vive pour les knukles !


Pareil.  Pour le coup, j'envie les possesseurs du Valve index. Après une demie heure, je ressens une légère crampe à force d'avoir le poing serré sur les touch. Faut que je trouve une solution pour les garder en mains facilement. Avec de la super glue, p'tête...

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon je vois que le gameplay du jeu ne fait pas vraiment l'unanimité. Perso je dois dire que ça m'arrange qu'il n'y ait pas de parkour et de gameplay trop extrême, du coup je joue en smooth locomotion direction main, en tournant sur place, et tout cela me convient parfaitement, j'ai aucune sensation de mal être.
L'exemple parfait c'est les portes ou les bidons, on peut tout prendre et tout jeter sans avoir à gérer notre corps qui gênerait.
J'aurais quand même aimé plus... mais bon.
Un peu la même chose sur la gestion du poids, c'est simplifié et assez fin mais c'est présent et ça marche plutôt bien en jeu. Les cadavres qui n'ont quasi aucun poids mais qui sont collés au sol par la dernière partie qui le touche, c'est un peu zarb quand même.
Au niveau de la gestion de la lumière on est pas en éclairage dynamique non ? Je n'ai vu aucune ombre sauf celles des décors, et les objets deviennent sombres mais j'ai plus l'impression que cela provient d'un trick qu'un véritable éclairage. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment gênant, le jeu est magnifique.
Le menu pour gérer les armes est assez bien fait, ça marche bien en jeu, mais clairement cela pose la question de l'immersion, et le fait d'avoir le flingue collé à la main est quand même un choix assez fou de la part des créateurs des knuckles.

Ce qui me gâche un peu c'est effectivement le peu d'utilisation du moteur physique. Il y a des cartons, des morceaux de bétons, des tonneaux, des chaises de partout, on peut ouvrir les tiroirs, péter les vitres jeter un tas de choses, les attraper de loin, tout ça uniquement pour rendre le décor vivant et nous faire chercher des munitions. Ya pratiquement aucune autre utilisation dans le gameplay, mais je cherche.
Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé, c'est de me mettre une poubelle sur la tête pour empêcher les headcrab de me sauter dessus. J'ai pas vraiment essayé de jeter une bouteille pour détourner l'attention, mais je ne crois pas que ça marche 

Spoiler Alert! 


(après je suis toujours à Ravenholm bis)


C'est quand même frustrant de ne pas pouvoir écraser un headcrab ou lui faire mal avec un objet, frustrant de pas pouvoir utiliser une barre de fer comme arme, ne serait que pour faire reculer un ennemi et le faire perdre l'équilibe sur un objet, frustrant de ne pas pouvoir tuer les vilains en les défenestrant (ne serait qu'en les coupant) ou en les jetant dans un trou.
J'aimerais prendre une chaise pour empêcher un headcrab de me sauter dessus comme dans le trailer, mais dans les faits je ne le fais pas du tout, je recule calmement, je l'évite au cas où, et je lui met 3 balles. Car au fond, cette frustration sur l'utilisation du moteur physique dans le gameplay fait que je joue de façon complètement normale, je flingue.
Je trouve même le jeu super facile pour l'instant en normal.
Et Je suis un peu déçu de me retrouver dans un jeu assez casual, avec script, cut scène et gameplay qui vont avec. Quand on voit le potentiel d'un tel moteur physique avec des contrôleurs knuckles, on reste un peu sur sa faim. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un trop gros écart entre Bonework et Alyx, et qu'on a pas encore le juste milieu.
Attention, le jeu est magnifique, extrêmement bien fini, l'ambiance sonore est au top, tout comme le design et les animations, et les décors interactifs rendent le tout vraiment vivant. Mais hormis le décor qui regorge d'objets interactifs, le gameplay reste quand même plan plan. J'attendais des percées de la par de Valve, et cela ne s'est clairement pas fait. Même si pour l'instant, je trouve que c'est l'une des meilleures réalisations VR à ce jour.

Maintenant que Valve a sorti l'un de ses jeux et qu'Oculus le fait depuis un moment, on peut quand même savoir où l'on va. Le 28 mars, ça fera 4 ans pile que le Rift est sorti, 5 depuis le Dk2. Et je dois dire que cette fausse gen 2 (le Rift S, le Cosmos, l'Index) m'aura quand même déçu. Tout cela avance quand même assez lentement. La VR m'apporte des choses que j'adore, et certaines expériences sont vraiment sympathiques, mais je ne peux m'empêcher à chaque fois de me dire :"putin mais si on pouvait faire ci, si on pouvait faire ça, ça serait énorme". Remarque c'est peut être parce que je deviens un vieux con, ça m'arrive souvent avec les jeux flatscreen aussi.
Mais le futur nous réserve plein de bonnes choses, car pour l'instant on est encore trop proche du flat screen, la VR n'a pas encore trouvé ses marques.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Environs 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> entre 12 et 14 heures
> 
>  en fouillant bien, mais sans traîner non plus.
> J'ai pas le chiffre exact car j'ai parfois laisser tourner le jeu tandis que je faisais autre choses.


OK merci! 
Je ne commenterai pas pour ne pas donner d'indication à ExPanda  ::):  (et comme je suis sur le tel, j'ai la flemme d'utiliser les balises spoil  ::P: )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> gros pavé.


IGN a fait une vidéo où le joueur prenait une chaise pour frapper un headcrab et le balancer hors de la pièce. Du coup, je testerai ce soir. Y a bien certains mobs bien chiant notamment ceux en carapace.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, ayant fini le jeu, du coup voici un petit test persso, sans spoilers (plus ou moins CC de celui que je vient de poster sur JV.com).

Alors, tout d'abord l'écriture est nettement supérieur a celle d'Half-Life 2 et de ses épisodes que je me suis refait la semaine dernière (on sent l'influence tres bénéfique des scénaristes de Portal 2), le sound design est absolument génial, la D.A est splendide, et je trouve toute la partie gameplay assez géniale, certes ils aurais pu faire plus complexe, mais l'expérience a montrer qu'en VR plus complexe n'est pas forcément plus agréable vu que l'on peut facilement avoir tendance a s'enmmèler les pinceaux (comme dans Stormland par exemple récemment ou j'ai plusieurs fois démanteler une arme en voulant la passer en mode deux mains).

Toutefois on peut mentionner en défauts des loadings un peut trop présents et parfois longs qui coupent le rythme et font un peut tâche en 2020 (même si du coup ça permet de se poser quelques secondes pour s’asseoir), l’environnement général du jeu (City 17) qui de fait est le même que dans HL: 2 et ses épisodes, même si bien sur on ne visite pas les mêmes endroits de la vile, c'est moins dépaysant qu'entre HL 1 et 2, également l'impossibilité de tourner sur sois même en continu (snap turn obligatoire) avec le stick droit, il aurais été bien de laisser le choix au joueurs, aussi le tres faible nombre d'armes (seulement 3), même si celles ci sont tres bien foutues et tres customisables, on notera enfin certains puzzles (ceux pour activer les stations d'upgrade notamment) un peut chiants a la longue.

Mais bon, aucun jeu n'est parfait, et le fait est que dans l’ensemble les qualités de ce Half-Life: Alyx rattrape TRES largement ses défauts, on a envie d'y retourner des qu'on pose le casque, et c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas, les situations et scènes marquantes s’enchaînent et se renouvelles tout au long de l'aventure avec des moments vraiment mémorables, les doublages, bien qu'en anglais uniquement sont également tres bon, mention spécial au persso de Russel avec son accent british et son humour qui tombe juste, et cette fin...  ::love::  (Au passage, il y'a une séquence post-générique que vous ne voudriez pas rater  :B):   ).

Bref: Pour moi ce H-L: Alyx est bien la killer-app dont la VR avais besoin, est-ce que ce sera suffisant pour élargir de manière conséquente le parc de casques chez les joueurs ? L'avenir nous le dira, mais on ne peut que souhaiter que Valve continue a nous pondre des titres en VR si ils sont de cette qualité !

----------


## darkmanticora

Tiens concernant l'amélioration des armes, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je n'ai compris comment l'utiliser mais la première amélioration du pistolet pour y mettre un viseur me perturbe. 
En gros je vise moins bien avec que qd j'avais rien !

----------


## Darth

En fait mon principal soucis dans le jeu viens de l'histoire. Ca fait 15 ans que j'ai pas joué a HL2 et je me souviens plus du tout de ce qu'il s'y passait donc j'ai un peu de mal a me remettre les persos et l'ambiance en tete.

----------


## Visslar

> Tiens concernant l'amélioration des armes, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je n'ai compris comment l'utiliser mais la première amélioration du pistolet pour y mettre un viseur me perturbe. 
> En gros je vise moins bien avec que qd j'avais rien !


Pareil, j'ai parfois un peu de mal à trouver le point dans le cercle. Finalement l'ironsight me convenait très bien.

----------


## Sorkar

Perso j'ai commencé par y coller un laser, c'est top  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Perso j'ai commencé par y coller un laser, c'est top


Ouais mais faut beaucoup de résines.

----------


## Sorkar

J'ai eu le compte avant de faire dérailler le train donc ca va, je pense pas que ca soit trop loin. Il y a pas mal de resines bien planquées, je trouve que la chasse aux oeufs est franchement reussie  ::):

----------


## Zouuu

Et les jumpscare ? ca va ?

----------


## Shamanix

> Et les jumpscare ? ca va ?


Je ne me souvient pas en avoir vu un de ma partie, ou alors ça ne m'a pas marqué, donc oui: Ça va  ::P: 

Concernant les viseurs holo, effectivement j'ai relancer une game ce matin, et je ne l'ais pas pris pour le flingue de base encore, mais il faut admettre que c'est quand même pratique pour viser la tête d'un combine des qu'ils sont un peut loin.
Apres sur ma 1ere game j'ai upgrade a fond le flingue et la machinegun combine, et juste mis le double tir sur le pompe, dont les munitions sont assez rares.

----------


## Couillu

Bon, le jeu a certains défauts liés à sont coté adapté aux casuals, mais ça me dérange pas réellement en fait. Pour le moment je passe un énorme moment vidéoludique. Quelques scène mémorables pour le moment :

(Je suis au chapitre superarme donc spoilers de "début" de jeu, achievement "Tension superficielle" pour être précis ^^)


Spoiler Alert! 


 
-Quand tu trouve les premières grenades, que tu descend dans la salle avec un zombie derrière la vitre et que tu vois le conduit j'ai tout de suite compris que j'allais devoir y jeter une grenade donc je m'approche, le headcrab en sort et forcément je hurle avec ma grenade à la main, je le descend puis s'en est suivi 5 minutes de fou rire parce que j'arrivais pas à lancer mes grenades dans le trou, elles rebondissait à mes pieds et je m'enfuyait en rigolant. C'était ridicule et très fun. Bien sur tout ça avant de me rendre compte qu'il y'avait une armoire avec grenades infinies xD 
- Le premier combat avec le chien électrique, en mode cache cache était très fun
- A un moment je passe à coté d'un barnacle et je me dit "Bon je le bute pas lui ça sert à rien." Ca n'a pas loupé, je me fais acculer par 2 headcrab empoisonnés, je recule pour recharger et... je me fait choper par le barnacle. s'en est suivi un nombre incalculable de "Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck...." C'est la que l'entrainement à recharger dans moult jeux VR porte ses fruits. 



Tout ça sous les yeux ahuris de ma femme. ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

ahaha  ::XD::

----------


## darkmanticora

> Je ne me souvient pas en avoir vu un de ma partie, ou alors ça ne m'a pas marqué, donc oui: Ça va 
> 
> Concernant les viseurs holo, effectivement j'ai relancer une game ce matin, et je ne l'ais pas pris pour le flingue de base encore, mais il faut admettre que c'est quand même pratique pour viser la tête d'un combine des qu'ils sont un peut loin.
> Apres sur ma 1ere game j'ai upgrade a fond le flingue et la machinegun combine, et juste mis le double tir sur le pompe, dont les munitions sont assez rares.


Tu t'es relancé dans un deuxieme run ? 
Juste pour le fun ou y'a un interet ?

----------


## Shamanix

> Bon, le jeu a certains défauts liés à sont coté adapté aux casuals, mais ça me dérange pas réellement en fait. Pour le moment je passe un énorme moment vidéoludique. Quelques scène mémorables pour le moment :
> 
> (Je suis au chapitre superarme donc spoilers de "début" de jeu, achievement "Tension superficielle" pour être précis ^^)
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Il m'est arriver exactement la même chose, mais sans femme, a la place ma minette me regardais d'un air désolé (que seul les chats peuvent adoptés), assise a l'entrée de mon bureau ^^

C'est pourquoi dans ma 2eme run je vais essayer de débloquer le lance-grenades, par ce que c'est super chiant a lancer a la main, du moins avec les Oculus Touchs).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu t'es relancé dans un deuxieme run ? 
> Juste pour le fun ou y'a un interet ?


Oui, juste pour le fun et essayer les upgrades du pompe.

----------


## malmoutt3

Je crois que le gros problème de ce jeu, c'est qu'il réhausse nos attentes sur un tas de choses. On a envie que ce que ce jeu propose devienne la base des jeux à l'avenir, et non pas que ça représente le haut du panier. Malheureusement on sait tous pertinemment que le contenu comme cela est rare. Même si les expériences VR sont assez qualitatives et diversifiées à l'heure actuelle, c'est triste  :Emo: 

Sinon je me demandais si il ne vaudrait pas mieux jouer en difficile (yen a un non ?) pour devoir utiliser le décor à cause de l'économie des balles. C'est peut être ça le truc.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

A voir sur le prochain Medal of Honor: Above & Beyond, si Respawn arrive à proposer des mécaniques aussi riche qu'HL Alyx ou mieux. Bon, c'est une exclu Oculus. Mais pour ma part, je le prendrai day one.

----------


## darkmanticora

> A voir sur le prochain Medal of Honor: Above & Beyond, si Respawn arrive à proposer des mécaniques aussi riche qu'HL Alyx ou mieux. Bon, c'est une exclu Oculus. Mais pour ma part, je le prendrai day one.


En esperant qu'il soit compatible Revive en day one  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Et les jumpscare ? ca va ?


Tout dépend de ta sensibilité.  ::siffle:: 
Il n'y a (pour le moment) pas de gros jumpscare, mais des petits quand même. Ces saloperies d'headcrabs ont tendance à bien jouer à cache-cache, et une bonne partie du jeu a quand même une ambiance à la Ravenholm.




> Bon, le jeu a certains défauts liés à sont coté adapté aux casuals, mais ça me dérange pas réellement en fait. Pour le moment je passe un énorme moment vidéoludique. Quelques scène mémorables pour le moment :
> 
> (Je suis au chapitre superarme donc spoilers de "début" de jeu, achievement "Tension superficielle" pour être précis ^^)
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Excellent.  ::P: 




> C'est pourquoi dans ma 2eme run je vais essayer de débloquer le lance-grenades, par ce que c'est super chiant a lancer a la main, du moins avec les Oculus Touchs).


Les grenades se lancent super bien aves les knuckles, je vois pas trop l'intérêt du lance-grenades sur le pompe.

----------


## Couillu

Alors je déteste les jeux d'horreurs et les jumpscares, mais j'adore Alyx. Y'a des situations qui font flipper mais ça va. J'ai l'impression aussi que ma tolérance aux ennemis d'HL est assez haute parce que je les connait depuis 20 ans. Les Headcrabs sont flippants mais ils ont le même comportement que dans HL quand j'avais 11 ans donc je sais les gérer.

D'ailleurs spoiler Northern Star :



Spoiler Alert! 


 Ce passage avec les headcrabs bordel ! ah ce que je me suis chié dessus et marré ! xD quelques citations de moi même : "God, god. GOD." "FUCK FUCK FUCK !" "AH MAIS COMMENT ON RECHARGE CE PISTOLET MITRAILLEUR ?" "J'ai lancé la grenade à mes pieds!" "Putain je verrais plus jamais les toilettes pareil." "CON DU CUL!" 



Là je suis dégouté, ma femme est en télétravail en confcall dans la pièce d'à coté donc je peux pas jouer parce que je crie trop...  ::unsure::

----------


## Shamanix

> Les grenades se lancent super bien aves les knuckles, je vois pas trop l'intérêt du lance-grenades sur le pompe.


Bah si: Pour ceux qui n'ont pas les Knuckles, comme moi qui comme un pauvre joue encore avec mon Oculus CV1 car je n'est pas 1200€ a investir dans un Index + bases + Knuckles ^^

Sinon, grande nouvelle ! Le fait de na pas pouvoir tourner en continu au stick étais bien un bug... et a été résolu depuis hier soir ! Maintenant ça marche, on peut même regeler la sensibilité  ::):

----------


## Couillu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T2-9MwA5JI

J'ai passé 5 minutes à écrire des conneries sur la vitre aussi :D

----------


## Hideo

> Je crois que le gros problème de ce jeu, c'est qu'il réhausse nos attentes sur un tas de choses. On a envie que ce que ce jeu propose devienne la base des jeux à l'avenir, et non pas que ça représente le haut du panier. Malheureusement on sait tous pertinemment que le contenu comme cela est rare. Même si les expériences VR sont assez qualitatives et diversifiées à l'heure actuelle, c'est triste


On veut le SDK  :Cell: 

Oubliez pas de passer mettre une "review", plus y'en a mieux c'est.

----------


## Sorkar

> Le fait de na pas pouvoir tourner en continu au stick étais bien un bug... et a été résolu depuis hier soir ! Maintenant ça marche, on peut même regeler la sensibilité


Amen  ::wub::

----------


## Sheraf

J'ai du mal à comprendre. Y en a qui utilise le joystick pour tourner la vue alors qu'on peut se tourner physiquement?
Vous êtes des malades!? Y a rien qui me fout autant la gerbe que ça.

----------


## Zouuu

> J'ai du mal à comprendre. Y en a qui utilise le joystick pour tourner la vue alors qu'on peut se tourner physiquement?
> Vous êtes des malades!? Y a rien qui me fout autant la gerbe que ça.


 ::wacko:: 

 :Gerbe:

----------


## Shamanix

> 


Comment dire, tu est au courant que nos casques actuels ont des câbles, non ? Et que tout le monde n'a pas un espace de 20m2 a dispo ou la possibilité de fixé le câble au plafond ? ^^

Du coup pour éviter de s'enmèller dans le câble, je tourne au stick.

----------


## ExPanda

> D'ailleurs spoiler Northern Star :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Ce passage avec les headcrabs bordel ! ah ce que je me suis chié dessus et marré ! xD quelques citations de moi même : "God, god. GOD." "FUCK FUCK FUCK !" "AH MAIS COMMENT ON RECHARGE CE PISTOLET MITRAILLEUR ?" "J'ai lancé la grenade à mes pieds!" "Putain je verrais plus jamais les toilettes pareil." "CON DU CUL!" 
> 
> ...


Demande-lui de te filmer et poste-nous la vidéo, t'as l'air marrant quand tu joues.  ::ninja:: 




> Bah si: Pour ceux qui n'ont pas les Knuckles, comme moi qui comme un pauvre joue encore avec mon Oculus CV1 car je n'est pas 1200€ a investir dans un Index + bases + Knuckles ^^


Oui certes je me rends pas  forcément compte, j'ai pas essayé avec autre chose.
D'ailleurs il a suffit que je dise ça pour mourir avec une grenade qui n'a jamais voulu se décoller de ma main.  ::P: 




> J'ai du mal à comprendre. Y en a qui utilise le joystick pour tourner la vue alors qu'on peut se tourner physiquement?
> Vous êtes des malades!? Y a rien qui me fout autant la gerbe que ça.


On en parle un peu plus haut dans la conversation, pour certains ça permet de rester dans une position optimale par rapport à la pièce où on joue.  :;): 
Enfin c'est pour se tourner tout court, snap turn ou en continu. Perso cette dernière option me file la gerbe aussi.

----------


## Shamanix

C'est pour ça que c'est bien de laisser le choix au joueur, ceux qui sont sensibles a la cinéstose peuvent laisser en "snap" et les autres passer en continu, ce qui est je trouve plus immersif.

SInon, je vient de débloquer le lance grenades pour le pompe, c'est bien fun  ::): 

Par contre, c'est moi ou les prix des upgrades c'est n'importe quoi ? Par exemple 30 résine pour un pauvre pointeur laser pour le flingue alors que celui de la MG est a 15 !? (ou c'est moi qui est plus les prix en tête).

----------


## eldenne

> Pareil.  Pour le coup, j'envie les possesseurs du Valve index. Après une demie heure, je ressens une légère crampe à force d'avoir le poing serré sur les touch. Faut que je trouve une solution pour les garder en mains facilement. Avec de la super glue, p'tête...


Je suis Joie  ::lol:: 

En passant la dragonne autour de l'anneau, je me suis fait mon knucle perso. Et nom didiou, ça tiens bien. Testé sur Pavlov, j'avais encore jamais lancé de grenade aussi loin !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Arf, d'autres y avaient déjà pensé...  ::(:

----------


## Shamanix

Tient, j'ai trouve rla patchnote de la MAJ de la nuit derniere:




> Changes:
> 
> Improved turning options in Preferences:
> - Added "Continuous Turn", and associated turning speed options.
> - Renamed "Quick turn" to "Snap Turn" to make its functionality clearer.
> - Added option to disable controller turning.
> 
> -Improved hand-over-mouth pose usability for Windows MR controllers.
> -Improved the resolution of impact decals on enemies.
> ...


EDIT:

Et un cours de maths (sur les angles) dans Half-Life: ALyx, sur les vitres de la véranda du début du jeu  ::): 



Best salle de cours ever ^^

----------


## Caparzo

Petite question, qui y joue avec une carte 4Go ? Sur mon PC en confinement j'utilise un crossfire de Fury X avec un HP WMR, mais que ce soit avec un rendu de 150% ou tout simplement de 100%, le jeu se met à ramer lorsqu'il affiche des hologrammes, même des tout petits comme celui de l'inventaire au niveau du gant. C'est plutôt frustrant puisque le reste du temps c'est hyper fluide. Bref, me tarde de tester ça sur mon autre PC avec ma 1070.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Comment dire, tu est au courant que nos casques actuels ont des câbles, non ? Et que tout le monde n'a pas un espace de 20m2 a dispo ou la possibilité de fixé le câble au plafond ? ^^
> 
> Du coup pour éviter de s'enmèller dans le câble, je tourne au stick.


Perso ma pièce est grande mais de l'enrouleur dans le câble me dérange pas trop, j'avais acheté l'attache pour le vive avec les écouteurs intégré et le cable est guide sur le côté et ça passe bien.

----------


## ExPanda

> -Improved hand-over-mouth pose usability for Windows MR controllers.


Question bête, mais ça sert à quelque chose ?
J'avais remarqué qu'on pouvait porter un masque ou se mettre la main devant la bouche en protection, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça ait une utilité en fait.




> Petite question, qui y joue avec une carte 4Go ? Sur mon PC en confinement j'utilise un crossfire de Fury X avec un HP WMR, mais que ce soit avec un rendu de 150% ou tout simplement de 100%, le jeu se met à ramer lorsqu'il affiche des hologrammes, même des tout petits comme celui de l'inventaire au niveau du gant. C'est plutôt frustrant puisque le reste du temps c'est hyper fluide. Bref, me tarde de tester ça sur mon autre PC avec ma 1070.


Ils demandent 6Go minimum, à mon avis malheureusement 4 c'est trop juste.

----------


## 564.3

> Question bête, mais ça sert à quelque chose ?
> J'avais remarqué qu'on pouvait porter un masque ou se mettre la main devant la bouche en protection, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça ait une utilité en fait.


Le petit filtre à air doit diminuer les dégâts d'explosion/vapeurs toxiques. J'en mets toujours un, dans le doute, mais il y en a peut-être qui ont vérifié la différence précise.
J'aime bien le changer quand j'en trouve un autre aussi, mais je suppose que ça ne s'use/encrasse pas. Ou alors j'ai raté l'indication correspondante.
Par les temps qui courent, vaut mieux être prudent quand même  ::ninja:: 

Ça manque de variété dans les couvre-chefs, par contre. J'ai connu Valve plus inspiré sur les chapeaux. Mais on n'est pas là pour déconner, dans HL:Alyx.

----------


## malmoutt3

C'est clair que de ne pas pouvoir mettre un headcrab sur la tête c'est un peu abusé, c'est la première chose qu'on a envie de faire  ::XD:: .
Et la main sur la bouche, on dirait qu'elle est sensée apporter quelque chose.

Sinon j'ai mis en difficile, et, je n'ai pas trop de point de repère puisque je joue toujours la même partie, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça change grande chose. Toujours autant de loot, toujours un faible nombre d'ennemis, pas vraiment de différence d'agressivité. La seule différence c'est le nombre de balles pour buter un ennemi, enfin je crois.
Je trouve toujours le jeu assez facile pour l'instant dans l'ensemble, mais ça m'empêche pas de bien m'éclater. Ce jeu c'est vraiment ce qui se fait de mieux actuellement.

J'ai essayé d'utiliser le décor vis à vis des headcrabs, notamment en les enfermant dans des petites caisses ou des seaux, mais sans résultat. Peut-être qu'il faut un truc plus lourd ? Les seaux sur la tête ne protègent pas non plus, peut être contre les balles ?

Sinon un truc que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi pour escalader il faut maintenir les deux joysticks, alors qu'on arrête pas de monter/descendre sur le décor avec un seul joystick. C'est pas super cohérent.
Un autre petit grief vis à vis du système de déplacement. Je suis en smooth, direction main, et lorsque la lampe est allumée, elle est dépendante de la direction où je vais. Et en plus, vu la localisation de la lampe, je ne peux pas me la jouer agent du FBI avec la lampe et le flingue alignés.
Sans parler du fait qu'on ne peut pas allumer la lampe quand on veut. Passer en smooth direction tête, ça me gêne car la tête n'est plus indépendante du déplacement.

Une dernière chose pour les possesseurs de Knuckles, je ne l'avais pas remarqué, mais l'appui sur la gâchette c'est pour déclencher les gants à gravité, la saisie, elle, se fait uniquement sur les capteurs de pression, qui sont très sensibles (mais ça se règle dans les options steam).

edit : puisqu'on parlait d'Alyx en flatscreen

----------


## Shamanix

> Sinon j'ai mis en difficile, et, je n'ai pas trop de point de repère puisque je joue toujours la même partie, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça change grande chose. Toujours autant de loot, toujours un faible nombre d'ennemis, pas vraiment de différence d'agressivité. La seule différence c'est le nombre de balles pour buter un ennemi, enfin je crois.


Ouais, comme dans tout les Half-Life, c'est pour ça que je joue en facile, les ennemies sac a PV ça me casse les couilles, je ne trouve pas ça fun du tout.

----------


## Caparzo

> Question bête, mais ça sert à quelque chose ?
> J'avais remarqué qu'on pouvait porter un masque ou se mettre la main devant la bouche en protection, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça ait une utilité en fait.
> 
> Ils demandent 6Go minimum, à mon avis malheureusement 4 c'est trop juste.


J'avais zappé ce détail. Bref, je vais devoir baisser la résolution de rendu jusqu'à trouver le bon compromis.

----------


## Couillu

Bon alors je suis bloqué Chapitre 6.



Spoiler Alert! 


 Je suis arrivé dans une grande salle en hauteur avec pas mal de tuyaux, en bas il y'a un chariot élevateur, je suis entré dans la salle vitrée ou se trouve la télécommande du chariot suscité mais lorsque j'appuie sur la télécommande il ne se passe rien. J'ai bien compris qu'il fallait monter le chariot pour pouvoir descendre mais... ça veut pas.  ::(:  Je vais tenter de charger une save plus tôt 




Bon sinon plus j'avance dans le jeu, plus j'ai l'impression que mon pc a du mal à suivre. J'ai beaucoup plus de stutter qu'avant  ::(:

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai l'impression que le jeu demande plus à mesure qu'on avance ouais, c'est bizarre, j'ai des petits ralentissements alors que tout tournait nickel jusque là.
Pour ton passage j'ai pas souvenir d'un truc particulier à faire, mais


Spoiler Alert! 


Bizarre que le truc réponde pas, tu le prends bien dans une main et appuie sur le bouton avec l'autre ?



Le chapitre 7  :Emo: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Jeff bordel, ce relou. Ce passage dans l’ascenseur...
On peut le tuer vous pensez ?



Et j'ai eu ma réponse sur le fait de se couvrir la bouche ou mettre un masque, effectivement ça peut servir.  ::ninja:: 

J'avais pas non plus fait gaffe mais (spoil minimum)


Spoiler Alert! 


porter un casque peut nous sauver d'un chopage de barnacle.
Je sais pas si ça marche avec un cône de chantier par contre  ::ninja:: 



Et j'ai eu une des pires sensation jamais vécue.  :Emo: 
Je tends la main pour accéder à un truc électrique dans un placard, il y a un cadavre de headcrab sur le chemin et... Je sens un truc bizarre et duveteux contre ma main.
Je retire le bras en panique, me met un coup de poing dans le casque au passage, et remarque que c'était juste le plaid posé en limite de zone de jeu.
Bordel, j'étais pas prêt à ajouter un niveau d'immersion de plus.
Maman.  :Emo:

----------


## vectra

> Best salle de cours ever ^^


C'est énorme ça. Faut voir si ça passe bien avec les contrôleurs du Rift S...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai l'impression que le jeu demande plus à mesure qu'on avance ouais, c'est bizarre, j'ai des petits ralentissements alors que tout tournait nickel jusque là.


Je pense que j'ai le même soucis. Je suis au chapitre 5, et en ce moment, j'ai pas mal de perte de signal avec le module sans fil et parfois une image toute pixellisé dans le casque. 
Pourtant je suis largement au dessus de la config recommandée mais avec 8 Go RAM vidéo.

----------


## ExPanda

> EDIT:
> 
> Et un cours de maths (sur les angles) dans Half-Life: ALyx, sur les vitres de la véranda du début du jeu 
> 
> 
> 
> Best salle de cours ever ^^


Mais pourquoi il laisse son putain de curseur au milieu de l'écran en continu ? POURQUOI ?  :Boom: 
(Bon j'allais pas vraiment suivre le cours de toute façon, mais je trouve impossible de se concentrer sur quelque chose avec ce machin)

----------


## Darth

La seule chose que j'ai dessiné c'est des bites sur toutes les fenetres et une moustache au bonhomme dans l'écran.

----------


## Couillu

> J'ai l'impression que le jeu demande plus à mesure qu'on avance ouais, c'est bizarre, j'ai des petits ralentissements alors que tout tournait nickel jusque là.
> Pour ton passage j'ai pas souvenir d'un truc particulier à faire, mais
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bizarre que le truc réponde pas, tu le prends bien dans une main et appuie sur le bouton avec l'autre ?
> 
> ...



Ahem. Effectivement j'appuyai sur la télécommande sans la prendre en main. C'est ça de nous coller le flingue à la main droite, ça donne pas envie d'utiliser ses deux mains.

Ahah pour le coup du plaid, j'ai eu la meme chose avec la dragonne de ma manette  !

----------


## Bopnc

> C'est énorme ça. Faut voir si ça passe bien avec les contrôleurs du Rift S...


Ça marche sans aucun soucis avec le rift S, je me suis amusé à écrire des messages à la con pendant 5 minutes sur cette vitre.  ::P:

----------


## Shamanix

Le jeu est quand même loins d'être exempt de bugs, déjà il m'est arriver d'avoir ma mains gauche qui disparaissait en jeu, alors qu'elle étais bien présente dans les menus, tres chiant, obliger de charger une save (heureusement je sauvegarde souvent), aussi des bugs de moteur physique, des items qui disparaissent a travers le sol (notamment une seringue de soins qui a disparue a travers le sol d'un ascenseur), et autres broutilles (je ne parle pas des crashs car je n'en ais plus eu depuis le dernier patch, un seul avant ça).
Rien de bien gênant, certes, mais on est pas sur un niveau de finition irréprochable quand même.

Bon, sinon je vient de finir mon 2eme run, le lance grenade du pompe est bien sympa, ça permet de trimbaler 3 grenades (2 dans les poches de poignets, une sur le pompe  ::): 





La visé laser est bien pratique, elle indique ou la grenade va tomber.

PS: Ha, et il fonctionne avec les grenades Xen ! Ce qui est fort pratique dans les endroits 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec "distributeurs".

----------


## Couillu

Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré Jeff. Voilà voilà.  ::cry::  ::unsure::  ::trollface::  :Splash: 

spoil pour ceux qui connaissent Jeff :



Spoiler Alert! 


 C'était encore un grand moment. J'aurai vraiment dû demander à ma femme de me filmer, c'était épique. "Jeff tu déconnes" "AAAAH JEFF RESTE OU T'ES !" 
"Ahah c'est horrible t'as vu chérie y'a une espèce de Demogorgon aveugle qui me poursuit dans une distillerie avec plein de bouteille de vodka partout c'est l'enfer !"
"Oui j'ai vu c'est horrible mais tu crie un peu trop et je suis assise juste a coté, éloigne toi"

Ah bordel et ma tête quand t'enferme Jeff dans la pièce avant l'ascenseur et que tu te rend compte que tu dois lui ouvrir pour accéder aux cables de l'ascenseur  :Splash: 
J'ai eu l'achievement "Je t'aime, moi non plus" d'ailleurs, collé le dos à une grille avec Jeff qui te regarde dans le blanc des yeux, c'était intense.





Voilà j'ai arreté avant de commencer Captivité, une bonne nuit de sommeil me fera le plus grand bien après ça.

En tout cas ce HL Alyx est clairement mon top du top des jeux VR. Je me suis jamais autant éclaté.

----------


## KuroNyra

2ème run déjà? J'en suis toujours à mon premier au chapitre 6...

----------


## ExPanda

Pareil, j'arrive au chapitre 9 sur mon premier run.Je fais environ 2x1h par jour.




> Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré Jeff. Voilà voilà.


Ahah !  ::P: 
La même pour le passage que tu cites, "Ah non, non. Non, non non non"  :Emo:

----------


## Enclaver

> Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré Jeff. Voilà voilà. 
> 
> spoil pour ceux qui connaissent Jeff :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Et par rapport aux autres HL?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shamanix

> Et par rapport aux autres HL?


Bah déja c'est clairement le mieux écrit des Half-Life, bien mieux qu'Half-Life 2 et ses épisodes en tous cas ("Va chercher Chien ! C'est bien Chien !"  ::|:   ), après de la a dire quel Half-Life est le meilleur... Je pense que chacun se fait son avis, mais en tout cas celui la ne fait clairement pas baisser le niveau de la franchise  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hmmm. Dites, vous avez des ralentissements mais énorme au chapitre 6 ? d'ailleurs, c'est dans la zone de combat d'une des 3 vidéos de gameplay dévoilée par Valve. 
Le jeu était fluide jusqu'à maintenant.  ::(:  J'ai dû arrêter.

D'ailleurs, j'ai mon Valve Index Controller / Base qui perd la boule. Ma main droite est totalement désynchro.  ::sad::

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Question bête, mais ça sert à quelque chose ?
> J'avais remarqué qu'on pouvait porter un masque ou se mettre la main devant la bouche en protection, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça ait une utilité en fait.


Et bien en fait le casque sur la tête ça m'a clairement évité de me faire bouffer par un barnacle ! Il s'est bouffé le casque et moi j'en ai profité pour aller changer mon slip... 
Les masques, j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait les mettre mais je ne sais pas encore ce que ça apporte.

Sans blague, c'est une claque ce jeu , je l'ai lancé et 2 heures de ma vie se sont évaporées. Impossible de faire un speed run, je regarde partout, je touche à tout, je teste tout. Enfin un vrai jeu en VR ( nan j'exagère, Lone Echo était un bon jeu et j'attends la suite avec impatience et là pour le coup j'ai de quoi patienter).

Ce qui va être difficile c'est de m'obliger à bosser demain plutôt que de jouer...

----------


## 564.3

> Hmmm. Dites, vous avez des ralentissements mais énorme au chapitre 6 ? d'ailleurs, c'est dans la zone de combat d'une des 3 vidéos de gameplay dévoilée par Valve. 
> Le jeu était fluide jusqu'à maintenant.  J'ai dû arrêter.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai mon Valve Index Controller / Base qui perd la boule. Ma main droite est totalement désynchro.


J'en suis pas encore là je crois, mais j'ai déjà eu un peu de reprojection dans certaines scènes. Faudra peut-être que je diminue des paramètres.
Je me ferais une petite session benchmark à l'occase, pour voir ce qui coince (probablement le GPU).

Sinon c'est bizarre pour ton controleur, avec un peu de bol c'est un bug et tout remarchera nickel après un restart complet, mais je n'ai jamais vu ça.
Je crois que j'avais eu quelques soucis une fois alors que la batterie était quasi à plat, mais normalement il devrait s'éteindre.
Ça m'est aussi arrivé de le rallumer de force pour finir un truc et sauvegarder, ça avait bien marché.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les batteries étaient pleines.  ::sad::  La manette bouge correctement, mais la position de ma main en jeu est totalement décalé. J'espère une petite mise à jour SteamVR et/ou d'Alyx.

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ai rencontré


Spoiler Alert! 


Jeff



... Je vais aller changer de pantalon...

----------


## malmoutt3

Revenons sur un sujet plus sérieux, les chapeaux.
On peut mettre un plot sur la tête  ::happy2:: , et les chapeaux servent à quelque chose en jeu. Voici une vidéo qui apportent pas mal d'éléments de réponses sur le gameplay, ne cliquez pas si vous voulez garder des surprises au hasard d'une partie


Spoiler Alert! 




A propos des frappes :
Certains disent que les armes de mêlée sont celles qui se prennent à 2 mains

----------


## ExPanda

> Et bien en fait le casque sur la tête ça m'a clairement évité de me faire bouffer par un barnacle ! Il s'est bouffé le casque et moi j'en ai profité pour aller changer mon slip...


Regarde mon spoiler minime.  :;): 




> Les masques, j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait les mettre mais je ne sais pas encore ce que ça apporte.


Ca aura un intérêt, clairement dit en fait.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Les masques, j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait les mettre mais je ne sais pas encore ce que ça apporte.



Attend de rencontrer 


Spoiler Alert! 


Jeff



Tu comprendra de suite leurs utilités.  :Splash:

----------


## Couillu

> Hmmm. Dites, vous avez des ralentissements mais énorme au chapitre 6 ? d'ailleurs, c'est dans la zone de combat d'une des 3 vidéos de gameplay dévoilée par Valve. 
> Le jeu était fluide jusqu'à maintenant.  J'ai dû arrêter.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai mon Valve Index Controller / Base qui perd la boule. Ma main droite est totalement désynchro.


La zone de chantier avec la grue et les soldats combine ? Ouais pour moi aussi ça merdait pas mal dans ce coin. Tout ce chapitre quasiment.

J'ai aussi pas mal de désynchro casque/bases ou controllers/base mais je suis sur Vive. Je sais pas si ça vient de mon install ou pas... Mais mon setup est pas mal fait pourtant je pense.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La zone de chantier avec la grue et les soldats combine ? Ouais pour moi aussi ça merdait pas mal dans ce coin. Tout ce chapitre quasiment.
> 
> J'ai aussi pas mal de désynchro casque/bases ou controllers/base mais je suis sur Vive. Je sais pas si ça vient de mon install ou pas... Mais mon setup est pas mal fait pourtant je pense.


Yes, c'est exactement cette zone. Je joue avec le casque du Vive + base station + module sans fil mais avec les Knukles. Mon setup est également correcte. Je n'ai pas eu de soucis sur les autres jeux.

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ai eu également quelques soucis de léger freeze sur cette partie.
Mais très léger qui ont vite disparu.

----------


## Couillu

Alors là chapitre 8 c'est carrement devenu injouable, tout se désynchro tout le temps... :/ Pourtant j'avais pas de soucis sur d'autres jeux à part vraiment en limite de zone. C'est ptet dû au grand soleil qu'il fait aujourd'hui remarque...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon pour ceux qui ont préco l'Index, Valve a rajouté ce message :




> Votre commande sera expédiée d'ici 4 à 6 semaines.
> Vous recevrez Half-Life: Alyx et le contenu bonus quand votre commande sera prête à être expédiée et que vous aurez effectué le paiement. Si vous achetez le jeu avant cela, le prix de cet achat vous sera remboursé à peu près au moment de l'expédition de votre commande.


Du coup je me tâte à l'acheter et le faire sur mon CV1...Ou alors attendre pour y jouer sur l'index....

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai eu le meme message pour la préco de mes Knuckles, mais bon je crois que je peux toujours attendre, genre 8 semaines mini :x

----------


## ExPanda

> le prix de cet achat vous sera remboursé à peu près au moment de l'expédition de votre commande


Si c'est de l'à peu près en Valve Time, vous n'êtes pas près d'avoir votre remboursement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Couillu

Bon mes plantages sont bien liés au jeu. Mon casque désynchro quand y'a trop de trucs à afficher pour mon pc je pense.

Spoiler chapitre 8



Spoiler Alert! 


 Lorsque les vortigaunts détachent les derniers cables de la prison, mon casque a planté pendant la cinématique avant de reprendre. Le jeu continue à tourner j'ai le son et l'image sur mon écran de pc. Bien saoulé. et c'est pareil après pendant le combat avec les fourmis lions. Y'en a trop à l'écran je pense. Pas sur que je puisse aller plus loin du coup. 



 ::'(:

----------


## ExPanda

Arf, même en baissant bien bien les graphismes ?  ::sad::

----------


## malmoutt3

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A propos des frappes :
> Certains disent que les armes de mêlée sont celles qui se prennent à 2 mains


voilà une autre vidéo sur une façon de se protéger (c'est le chapitre 3 ou 4 je crois)


Spoiler Alert! 


https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...g_as_a_shield/



edit :

une petite vidéo sur le soin apporté au détail

----------


## ExPanda

Non mais la seule vraie avancée dans le gaming, c'est ça : https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...ure_of_gaming/

Comment c'est naze les red dots sur les armes.  ::mellow:: 

Autant le viseur laser est pratique, mais le red dot apporte rien du tout, en plus d'être furieusement moche. J'ai vite rechargé une sauvegarde pour annuler ça.
Là j'ai tout sur le flingue et la mitraillette à part ce viseur, et comme il y a très peu de munitions pour le pompe je vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'améliorer.
J'ai mis le lance-grenade quand même, au cas où.  ::siffle::

----------


## zazvolley

> Arf, même en baissant bien bien les graphismes ?


Bonjour, comment faîtes vous pour baisser la qualité des graphismes sur HTC vive ??

----------


## Couillu

Bon en fait j'ai fait une petit pause et repris et c'est passé sans plantage... No comprendo.

Du coup je l'ai fini. C'est énorme. Juste magnifique et je jouais tout en low avec pas mal de stutter.

----------


## ExPanda

> Bonjour, comment faîtes vous pour baisser la qualité des graphismes sur HTC vive ??


Je suppose que c'est pareil pour tous les casques, dans les paramètres t'as une option performances. Avec des réglages pré-établis en bas/moyen/élevée et l’icône "roue crantée" habituelle pour des réglages plus fins.
C'est peut-être plus bas dans le menu, n'hésite pas à descendre si tu vois un ascenseur sur le côté.

----------


## Caparzo

J'ai réalisé une petite vidéo bench avec ma Fury X et un casque Windows Mixed Reality. En mettant une résolution de 1440x1440 le jeu tourne enfin convenablement.
Il y a bel et bien des baisses de fps (j'étais également en train de stream la vidéo sur Youube), mais je ne les ai même pas remarqué avec le casque sur la tête. Bref, l'expérience a été bonne et c'est le premier jeu qui ne me donne pas la nausée.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Regarde mon spoiler minime.


Ah ok ! C'est encore un petit secret  ::P:  
J'aurais p'tet dû raconter ça en spoiler alert aussi du coup parce que c'est tellement bon de le découvrir par soi-même. 

Merki !

----------


## Shamanix

> Bon pour ceux qui ont préco l'Index, Valve a rajouté ce message :
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup je me tâte à l'acheter et le faire sur mon CV1...Ou alors attendre pour y jouer sur l'index....


Franchement ça passe super bien au CV1, de plus je n'ai eu que tres peut de soucis avec.

Et sinon, petite question pour ceux qui ont de gros lags, c'est quoi vos cartes graphiques ?
Par ce que chez moi c'étais super fluide tout le temps, tout en ultra, mais en même temps j'ai un Ryzen 2600x, 16Go de RAM et une RTX 2070 (et le Rift CV1 n'a pas une résolution de fou).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment c'est naze les red dots sur les armes. 
> 
> Autant le viseur laser est pratique, mais le red dot apporte rien du tout, en plus d'être furieusement moche. J'ai vite rechargé une sauvegarde pour annuler ça.
> Là j'ai tout sur le flingue et la mitraillette à part ce viseur, et comme il y a très peu de munitions pour le pompe je vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'améliorer.
> J'ai mis le lance-grenade quand même, au cas où.


Le red dot c'est le snipe du jeu ! , vu qu'il n'y en a pas de vrais, c'est le meilleur moyen d'engager des cible a bonne distance (celui du flingue tout du moins).

----------


## darkmanticora

Ba la j'en suis ou je viens de croiser les premiers soldats, et franchement c'est l'horreur pour les viser au pistolet avec l'espece de scop  ::'(: 
Je n'arrive jamais a voir la mire et me faut un chargeur complet pour les tuer si ce n'est pas plus. Je regrette vraiment de l'avoir installer ce mod :x

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Franchement ça passe super bien au CV1, de plus je n'ai eu que tres peut de soucis avec.
> 
> Et sinon, petite question pour ceux qui ont de gros lags, c'est quoi vos cartes graphiques ?
> Par ce que chez moi c'étais super fluide tout le temps, tout en ultra, mais en même temps j'ai un Ryzen 2600x, 16Go de RAM et une RTX 2070 (et le Rift CV1 n'a pas une résolution de fou)..


Intel Core i7 9700k, 32 Go RAM, GTX 1080 + HTC Vive et son moduel sans fil. Et super sampling à 170% dans Steam VR. Je relancerai voir si c'est mieux après un reboot.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ba la j'en suis ou je viens de croiser les premiers soldats, et franchement c'est l'horreur pour les viser au pistolet avec l'espece de scop 
> Je n'arrive jamais a voir la mire et me faut un chargeur complet pour les tuer si ce n'est pas plus. Je regrette vraiment de l'avoir installer ce mod :x


Ouais pareil. Le scope est merdique. Je me suis fait. Et j'ai fait la même connerie pour une autre arme en espérant que se soit mieux.
J'aurai du économiser pour le pointeur laser.

----------


## zazvolley

Merci pour vos réponses pour les réglages...

----------


## 564.3

> Je suppose que c'est pareil pour tous les casques, dans les paramètres t'as une option performances. Avec des réglages pré-établis en bas/moyen/élevée et l’icône "roue crantée" habituelle pour des réglages plus fins.
> C'est peut-être plus bas dans le menu, n'hésite pas à descendre si tu vois un ascenseur sur le côté.


Coté driver VR il y a aussi le niveau de sampling à changer, si c'est le GPU qui patine.
Si c'est la VRAM, RAM, ou le CPU qui est en train de prendre feu, ça risque d'être plus problématique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Intel Core i7 9700k, 32 Go RAM, GTX 1080 + HTC Vive et son moduel sans fil. Et super sampling à 170% dans Steam VR. Je relancerai voir si c'est mieux après un reboot.


Ça vaudrait ptet le coup de tester avec un niveau de sampling moins élevé pour ce jeu… 170% c'est beaucoup quand même.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Coté driver VR il y a aussi le niveau de sampling à changer, si c'est le GPU qui patine.
> Si c'est la VRAM, RAM, ou le CPU qui est en train de prendre feu, ça risque d'être plus problématique.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ça vaudrait ptet le coup de tester avec un niveau de sampling moins élevé pour ce jeu… 170% c'est beaucoup quand même.


J'ai commencé le jeu avec 190%  ::ninja::  J'ai du la réduire, à partir du chapitre 3) pour un confort plus optimal. Mais, le chapitre 6, c'était pas ça.

----------


## ExPanda

> Le red dot c'est le snipe du jeu ! , vu qu'il n'y en a pas de vrais, c'est le meilleur moyen d'engager des cible a bonne distance (celui du flingue tout du moins).


Je trouve ça moins pratique que de viser à l'iron sight.
Vaut vraiment mieux économiser pour le pointeur laser.

----------


## 564.3

> Je trouve ça moins pratique que de viser à l'iron sight.
> Vaut vraiment mieux économiser pour le pointeur laser.


J'ai hésité au début mais finalement j'aime bien leur red dot avec les 2 grands cercles.
Une fois qu'on a repéré comment les aligner c'est bien efficace (faut que ça soit assez vers le bas, doit y avoir des screenshots explicatifs quelque part), surtout avec la sorte de highlight bio-je-ne-sais-quoi qu'il ajoute.

Par contre le laser du pompe est assez naze selon l'éclairage.

----------


## darkmanticora

Oui le viseur piur le pompe est bien mais pour le pistolet je regrette vraiment mon "achat".

----------


## KuroNyra

Jeu terminé.



Comment dire...


*Kofkof*
Ha quand même.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

AH ouais, le chapitre 7, ça ne rigole pas. Mais j'y suis passé. En tout cas, c'est juste trop bien. Le chapitre 8 n'est pas trop mal non plus.

----------


## KuroNyra

> AH ouais, le chapitre 7, ça ne rigole pas.


Un bon camarade qu'on s'y fait. L'un des meilleurs chapitres du jeu.

----------


## darkmanticora

Tin j'ai joué 4h et j'en suis qu'au début du chapitre 4 !
Je suis lent ou les chapitres sont plus cour après ? 

Mais franchement c'est juste génial !! 
Et pour l'i'stant même en ultra je ressens pas de lag même avec ma vieille 1070 et mon r5 2600x !

Bon une fois half life fini, je me jete sur walking dead qui a l'air pas mal également et vu qu'on est en p'ein trip saison 10 avec ma femme ça tombe bien !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai fais des captures et à priori je suis entre 50 et 90 fps tout le temps sur les 5 / 6 min qu'à durée ma capture.

----------


## Erokh

Dégouté : j'avais trop envie de jouer hier soir, puis à 17h20 (soit 10 minutes avant le fin de la journée) je reçois un appel d'un collègue pour une merde au boulot. On a du rester dessus jusqu'à 22h (et au final le truc qui déconne n'a rien à voir avec moi périmètre). Résultat, j'ai pas pu jouer ( et c'est comme ça depuis lundi, pour différentes raisons). Je veux y retourner, moi  ::cry::

----------


## Nibher

> J'ai commencé le jeu avec 190%  J'ai du la réduire, à partir du chapitre 3) pour un confort plus optimal. Mais, le chapitre 6, c'était pas ça.


Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai remarqué que le setting SS de SteamVR ne changeait rien chez moi. Genre je l'ai mis à 20% et je n'ai pas eu de différence, pas de bouillie de pixels. Du coup vous confirmez que chez vous ça a un impact de changer ce setting ?

----------


## ExPanda

Ayé, fini, en 11h tout rond d'après Steam.

Par contre le dernier chapitre m'a fait me manger plein de murs chez moi, attention si vous n'avez pas trop d'espace ou des trucs fragiles en bordure de l'aire de jeu.  ::ninja:: 
Cette fin, et surtout cette séquence post-générique, HL3 en VR ?  :Bave:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je pense que Valve doit très sérieusement étudier un remake de HL2 en VR. Aucune preuve ni rien, mais ca serait un bon move de leur part.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai remarqué que le setting SS de SteamVR ne changeait rien chez moi. Genre je l'ai mis à 20% et je n'ai pas eu de différence, pas de bouillie de pixels. Du coup vous confirmez que chez vous ça a un impact de changer ce setting ?


En fait j'ai aussi lu qu'ils adaptent la cible de rendu selon les perfs, donc le SS ne sert au mieux que de valeur de base et varie selon le temps de rendu constaté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que Valve doit très sérieusement étudier un remake de HL2 en VR. Aucune preuve ni rien, mais ca serait un bon move de leur part.


Faudrait pas mal changer le gameplay si on joue Freeman en armure, parce que là ça choquera de ne pas pouvoir bourriner, se battre en mélée, sprinter, etc.
Avec ce gameplay on devrait rester avec Alyx, mais dans la suite des événements probablement.

Sinon le dev de H3VR a encore sorti une super mise à jour avec des éléments parodiques de HL2, dont un perso dédié dans Take & Hold (mode rogue-like à scoring): https://uploadvr.com/h3vr-half-life-parody-update/
La 2e vidéo (devlog) présent les armes plus en détail.
Je crois que je vais craquer et me lancer quelques petits runs, HL:Alyx attendra un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## Shamanix

Et... il y'a déjà du speedrun sur le jeu, en voila notamment 1 en any% qui a fini le jeu en 1h07m37s (Et c'est tres probablement qu'un début):

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Et... il y'a déjà du speedrun sur le jeu, en voila notamment 1 en any% qui a fini le jeu en 1h07m37s (Et c'est tres probablement qu'un début):


J'ai jamais bien compris l’intérêt du speedrun mais bon chacun s'amuse comme il peut.

Hier, au commande d'Alyx, alors que je déambulais dans des endroits glauques et me laissais surprendre par des zombies je me suis dit : Tout de même, qu'est-ce que j'aimerais jouer à *Dead Space en VR !*   ::trollface::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai jamais bien compris l’intérêt du speedrun mais bon chacun s'amuse comme il peut.
> 
> Hier, au commande d'Alyx, alors que je déambulais dans des endroits glauques et me laissais surprendre par des zombies je me suis dit : Tout de même, qu'est-ce que j'aimerais jouer à *Dead Space en VR !*


Joues à Dead Effect 2 VR  ::ninja::

----------


## Shamanix

> Joues à Dead Effect 2 VR


L'exemple type du jeu qui serais une merde hors VR, mais qui est étonnamment sympa du fait même du gameplay VR (par contre il faut être tolérant au level-design de merde ^^).

Sinon je vient de voir la dernière émission CanardPC, et ça ne sent pas tres bon pour le test d'Alyx, Ackboo ayant l'air de n'y avoir vu qu'une succession de couloirs ultra scriptés avec une physique déjà vu ailleurs.

----------


## Couillu

Sur Steam H-L:A, a 278 reviews négatives sur 17,181.  ::wub::  ::):   Et la plupart c'est des gauchers.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

L'émission CPC est dispo, je vous ai mis pile le passage sur Alyx :

https://youtu.be/yAMdCrqZQSA?t=2780

Déception sur les retours d'Ackboo.  ::sad::  J'ai l'impression que c'était un calvaire de jouer au jeu et surtout de voir cette impression de ce désintéressement totale de la VR. :/
D'ailleurs, tention, il m'a spoilé le nb de chapitres !!

----------


## Shamanix

En même temps, 1 seul membre de la rédac avec un casque VR chez lui, ça en dit long sur la perception de ce nouveau medium par la rédaction CPC.
C'est un truc de dingue que tous semblent réticents a la chose (encore qu'ils n'ont pas mal notés The Walking Dead, ce qui semble bizarre car ça a quand même l'air d'une finition douteuse, si j'en crois le test de Sheshounet).

Et je suis pas sur que la question: "Est ce que ce serais un bon jeu sans la VR" soit pertinente, ça revient a prendre Half-Life 2 et a demander si ce serais un bon jeu sans le moteur physique, ou si Firewatch sereais aussi bon sans son écriture (par exemples).
Half-Life: Alyx a été construit pour et autour de la VR, Point, a quoi ça rime de se demander si lui enlever une de ses qualité en ferais quand même un bon jeu ? Il est évident que le gameplay d'Alyx fait une grande part de l’intérêt du titre, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problème.

Apres c'est clair que le jeu est linéaire, et pas fondamentalement original, mais ont peut tres bien pondre un concept original mais merdique et a l'inverse faire du classique mais super chiadé, si l'originalité est bien entendu un plus, ce n'est pas forcément un prérequis pour faire un bon jeu.

Enfin bon, quoi qu'il en soit, Half-Life: Alyx aujourd'hui c'est un metascore de 93/100 et un user score a 9/10, ce qui prouve sans l'ombre d'un doute que le jeu a su trouver son publique (et pas qu'un peut), mais quand même je suis curieux de voir le test CPC.

----------


## Bopnc

Bon, il dit quand même que c'est le meilleur jeu VR. Mais c'est vrai que le ton est un peu blasé. 

Ceci dit, comme il a perdu son âme d'enfant depuis quelques années (quoi qu'il puisse en dire), ça m'étonne pas trop.  ::ninja:: 

Parce que ce sont des couloirs, oui indéniablement. Mais quels couloirs !

----------


## 564.3

Je ne sais pas s'il y avait des gauchers inversés ici, mais le patch 1.2 vient de sortir et découple les options droitier/gaucher de la locomotion.
Et une FAQ performances. Finalement le SS SteamVR a quand même l'air pris en compte.

----------


## nodulle

Bon je viens de le terminer en  14 h  d'après Steam. Et cette fin !  ::wub::  La première chose que je me suis dit c'est :Raaah putain les en_*bip*_ de bat_*bip*_ de mer_*bip*_ ! J'ai bien fait de me refaire les HL juste avant pour me les remettre en mémoire. Vous pensez que c'est un bon gros troll de Gabe de nous faire miroiter un HL3 ? Ou alors une suite à HL Alyx qui prend place au moment où ce HL3 aurait dû se passer ?

----------


## Shamanix

> Je ne sais pas s'il y avait des gauchers inversés ici, mais le patch 1.2 vient de sortir et découple les options droitier/gaucher de la locomotion.
> Et une FAQ performances. Finalement le SS SteamVR a quand même l'air pris en compte.


TU a le reste de la patchnote ? Que le Hub de la commu n'affiche que le patch 1.1 pour le moment.

----------


## 564.3

> TU a le reste de la patchnote ? Que le Hub de la commu n'affiche que le patch 1.1 pour le moment.


Ah bizarre, le lien vers le post pour la 1.2 devrait marcher. Quoi qu'il en soit, voici le détail.



Spoiler Alert! 






> Half-Life: Alyx Update 1.2 released
> Additions:
> 
> 
>     Added full-featured support for left / right hand for movement controls, independently of left / right hand for weapon controls.
>     To use this: Select Left / Right hand in the in-game UI, and then select the desired Weapon / Off-Hand bindings in the SteamVR controller bindings UI.
>     Added an option to draw subtitles and captions to the spectator window only.
>     Clarified Height Adjust accessibility options, and set better defaults across various controllers.
> 
> ...

----------


## darkmanticora

Je n'ai trouvé que cela :

Additions:
Added full-featured support for left / right hand for movement controls, independently of left / right hand for weapon controls.
To use this: Select Left / Right hand in the in-game UI, and then select the desired Weapon / Off-Hand bindings in the SteamVR controller bindings UI.
Added an option to draw subtitles and captions to the spectator window only.
Clarified Height Adjust accessibility options, and set better defaults across various controllers.

Performance notes:
Created a Performance Tips Page: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...7689-WAKZ-8117
Improved discoverability of the Performance UI settings.
Added better detection of low-memory situations.

Bugfixes:
Fixed a UI issue where graphics settings would appear to drop from Medium to Low.
Fixed not being able to use Quick Back, Shift-Dash-Jump, and teleport feet rotation when Controller Turning was turned off.
Fixed a case where loading a left-handed savegame from the Main Menu could cause the player to lose ammo.
Fixed savegames where the SMG was missing parts of its model.
Fixed a number of crashes.

----------


## Shamanix

Merci.
Je pense que ce n'est pas le dernier patch pour ce jeu, en effet j'y est rencontrer quand quelques bugs.

Bon, sinon qui a dit qu'on devais se contenter de seulement 2 grenades (3 avec le mod du pompe) ? ^^



Bon par contre ça a parfois tendance a bugger et il faut tout ramasser par terre  ::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Les amis j'ai une question.
Je joue et je duplique l'affichage sur le PC.
Dans le casque, tout est impec, ça tourne super fluide (j'ai une 1080ti).

Mais sur l'écran de PC ça doit culminer à 20 FPS ce qui est moche quand je veux capturer une vidéo.

Y a moyen d'avoir du fluide sur les deux ?

----------


## ExPanda

Aucune idée désolé, je fais pas gaffe à l'écran.  ::siffle:: 




> Bon je viens de le terminer en  14 h  d'après Steam. Et cette fin !  La première chose que je me suis dit c'est :Raaah putain les en_*bip*_ de bat_*bip*_ de mer_*bip*_ ! J'ai bien fait de me refaire les HL juste avant pour me les remettre en mémoire. Vous pensez que c'est un bon gros troll de Gabe de nous faire miroiter un HL3 ? Ou alors une suite à HL Alyx qui prend place au moment où ce HL3 aurait dû se passer ?


C'est clairement une annonce pour HL3, mais bon, en Valve Time hein.

----------


## Darth

> Les amis j'ai une question.
> Je joue et je duplique l'affichage sur le PC.
> Dans le casque, tout est impec, ça tourne super fluide (j'ai une 1080ti).
> 
> Mais sur l'écran de PC ça doit culminer à 20 FPS ce qui est moche quand je veux capturer une vidéo.
> 
> Y a moyen d'avoir du fluide sur les deux ?


L'écran miroir en mod dégueulasse c'est une feature de la VR, y'a que qques jeux qui permettent d'avoir un truc potable (dont boneworks), le reste ça sera une resolution moche avec un fov pourri pour sauver les perfs.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Les amis j'ai une question.
> Je joue et je duplique l'affichage sur le PC.
> Dans le casque, tout est impec, ça tourne super fluide (j'ai une 1080ti).
> 
> Mais sur l'écran de PC ça doit culminer à 20 FPS ce qui est moche quand je veux capturer une vidéo.
> 
> Y a moyen d'avoir du fluide sur les deux ?


C'est quoi ton CPU ? D'ailleur, le framerate du casque peut être différent de l'écran si tu es en reprojection.

----------


## nodulle

> C'est clairement une annonce pour HL3, mais bon, en Valve Time hein.



Bah je me pose la question, est-ce qu'ils ont fait ça histoire de reboucler sur la série d'origine en faisant un clin d'oeil au fan ou est-ce qu'ils ont vraiment l'intention de le sortir ? Car d'après ce que l'ont sait il a était plus ou moins abandonné. Alors pourquoi, près de 15 ans après il se décide à vouloir bosser dessus et le sortir ? Qu'est-ce qui leur a fait changer d'avis ? Tant qu'il n'y a pas de preuve plus concrète je doute que ce soit le cas. HL3 est l'arlésienne, ils le savent et ils en jouent !  ::):

----------


## Erokh

> Les amis j'ai une question.
> Je joue et je duplique l'affichage sur le PC.
> Dans le casque, tout est impec, ça tourne super fluide (j'ai une 1080ti).
> 
> Mais sur l'écran de PC ça doit culminer à 20 FPS ce qui est moche quand je veux capturer une vidéo.
> 
> Y a moyen d'avoir du fluide sur les deux ?


tu as fouillé dans les options de streaming?

Sinon, j'ai enfin pu rejouer hier soir, après un sevrage depuis lundi. J'ai pu voir que je suis au chapitre 3. J'en suis content, car ça veut dire que j'ai encore plein de choses à découvrir  ::lol:: 

hier je me suis coiffé d'un casque de chantier et j'ai rencontré mes premiers Combines  :Mellow2:

----------


## Catel

> Parce que ce sont des couloirs, oui indéniablement. Mais quels couloirs !


Oui on sait qu'il préfère les mondes ouverts à la Oblivion.

----------


## darkmanticora

Moi je suis hyper lent, je dois etre a 4h ou 5h de jeu d'apres l'appli steam et seulement chapitre 4 :x

----------


## Couillu

Bon c'est dur. J'ai déjà envie d'y retourner.  ::(:  Du coup je vais me faire Black mesa, mais ça risque d'être décevant après la VR. J'ai jeté un oeil à quelques playthrough d'Alyx sur Youtube, et bordel, c'était moche chez moi et pourtant ça me paraissait déjà fou. Objectif : investir dans un nouveau pc et les index controllers (faut pas déconner l'index reste encore loin de mon porte monnaie ^^)

----------


## 564.3

> Bon c'est dur. J'ai déjà envie d'y retourner.  Du coup je vais me faire Black mesa, mais ça risque d'être décevant après la VR. J'ai jeté un oeil à quelques playthrough d'Alyx sur Youtube, et bordel, c'était moche chez moi et pourtant ça me paraissait déjà fou. Objectif : investir dans un nouveau pc et les index controllers (faut pas déconner l'index reste encore loin de mon porte monnaie ^^)


J'ai tenté de me faire Black Mesa avant Alyx, mais je n'ai pas fini. Même si le level design reste plutôt bien foutu, c'est quand même méga bourrin.

----------


## zazvolley

> tu as fouillé dans les options de streaming?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai enfin pu rejouer hier soir, après un sevrage depuis lundi. J'ai pu voir que je suis au chapitre 3. J'en suis content, car ça veut dire que j'ai encore plein de choses à découvrir 
> 
> hier je me suis coiffé d'un casque de chantier et j'ai rencontré mes premiers Combines


Bonjour à tous,
j'ai la même carte graphique que toi et sur l'écran du moniteur , l'image est belle et rapide.
Je voudrai savoir, à l'inverse de ta préoccupation, comment justement enlever cette image sur le moniteur ou juste la réduire.
Pour éviter de consommer trop de ressource.

----------


## Kaede

C'est l'image qui est déjà rendue pour le casque (ou une partie de cette image) que tu vois sur ton moniteur.
Donc l'impact sur les perfs devrait être négligeable.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> L'écran miroir en mod dégueulasse c'est une feature de la VR, y'a que qques jeux qui permettent d'avoir un truc potable (dont boneworks), le reste ça sera une resolution moche avec un fov pourri pour sauver les perfs.


Ah bon ? J'ai pas capturé beaucoup de jeux en miroir mais c'est la première fois que ça me fait ça il me semble. J'ai essayé beat saber, robo recall et lone echo, sans souci.

Le fov pourri c'est pas top pour capturer de la VR, on a vite fait de passer à côté de l'action…

Donc aucune solution à part peut-être avoir un PC de la nasa ?

----------


## zazvolley

> C'est l'image qui est déjà rendue pour le casque (ou une partie de cette image) que tu vois sur ton moniteur.
> Donc l'impact sur les perfs devrait être négligeable.


Merci Kaede pour ta réponse.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> C'est l'image qui est déjà rendue pour le casque (ou une partie de cette image) que tu vois sur ton moniteur.
> Donc l'impact sur les perfs devrait être négligeable.


C'est bien pour ça que je pige pas pourquoi c'est pas fluide sur le pc  ::unsure::

----------


## ExPanda

Sinon si l'afficher sur moniteur ne sert à rien vous pouvez quand même la désactiver dans les options. Il y a un menu "Spectateur".




> Bah je me pose la question, est-ce qu'ils ont fait ça histoire de reboucler sur la série d'origine en faisant un clin d'oeil au fan ou est-ce qu'ils ont vraiment l'intention de le sortir ? Car d'après ce que l'ont sait il a était plus ou moins abandonné. Alors pourquoi, près de 15 ans après il se décide à vouloir bosser dessus et le sortir ? Qu'est-ce qui leur a fait changer d'avis ? Tant qu'il n'y a pas de preuve plus concrète je doute que ce soit le cas. HL3 est l'arlésienne, ils le savent et ils en jouent !


J'ai un peu plus d'espoir.  ::): 

Ça dépendra peut-être du retour des joueurs après Alyx. Mais si le jeu marche bien et que ça se développe pas mal avec le modding, ils auraient tort de pas continuer avec le titre attendu depuis quinze ans. En plus ils ont déjà refait la scène de fin d'épisode 2, le modèle de Gordon, G-man, le "vieux" Eli, un advisor, et surtout le pied de biche. C'est bon ils ont tout pour faire HL3  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ayé, fini également. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Assez court ce chapitre 11. Mais le passage m'a trop fait penser à CONTROL. Et la 4e arme, WTF !! Bon, d'un côté, faire des kaméhaméha c'est trop bien en VR.



Et puis cette fin !! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Vivement HL 3 ou HL2 Episode 3 en VR

----------


## Shamanix

> Sinon si l'afficher sur moniteur ne sert à rien vous pouvez quand même la désactiver dans les options. Il y a un menu "Spectateur".
> 
> J'ai un peu plus d'espoir. 
> 
> Ça dépendra peut-être du retour des joueurs après Alyx. Mais si le jeu marche bien et que ça se développe pas mal avec le modding, ils auraient tort de pas continuer avec le titre attendu depuis quinze ans. En plus ils ont déjà refait la scène de fin d'épisode 2, le modèle de Gordon, G-man, le "vieux" Eli, un advisor, et surtout le pied de biche. C'est bon ils ont tout pour faire HL3


Ouais enfin c'est Valve, les gars, je serais vous j'éviterais d'avoir trop d’espoirs, c'est encore le meilleur moyen de ne pas être déçu.
Surtout qu'ils ont dit qu'ils sortirais un nouvel Half-Life quand il y aurais de nouvelles mécaniques révolutionnaires a coller dedans, autant dire que c'est surement pas pour demain la veille (même si j'espere me tromper)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ayé, fini également. 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Assez court ce chapitre 11. Mais le passage m'a trop fait penser à CONTROL. Et la 4e arme, WTF !! Bon, d'un côté, faire des kaméhaméha c'est trop bien en VR.
> 
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Gordon Freeman ? Ha Ha, pas besoins de tout ça pour emprisonner Gordon Freeman !  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais tiens d'ailleurs, à la fin, je suis le seul à avoir été feinté ?

Sur le coup je pensais vraiment qu'on allait sauver Gordon, pour faire la continuité avec HL2. Même si je me demandais quand même pourquoi il fallait tout ce bordel pour un simple humain, je me disais que ça devait avoir un rapport avec son "embauche" par G-man. Mais je m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit G-man directement, quand je l'ai vu de dos dans la boite je me suis dit que j'étais bien con.  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

> Ouais tiens d'ailleurs, à la fin, je suis le seul à avoir été feinté ?
> 
> Sur le coup je pensais vraiment qu'on allait sauver Gordon, pour faire la continuité avec HL2. Même si je me demandais quand même pourquoi il fallait tout ce bordel pour un simple humain, je me disais que ça devait avoir un rapport avec son "embauche" par G-man. Mais je m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit G-man directement, quand je l'ai vu de dos dans la boite je me suis dit que j'étais bien con.


Non moi aussi. Il faut dire d'ailleurs qu'ils t'envoi sur la mauvaise piste juste avant en disant que c'est Gordon. Mais d'un coté c'était évidant que ce n'était pas lui. Le grand classique de la fin où on te fait croire une chose et que *surprise* finalement c'était pas ça !  ::P:

----------


## Couillu

Moi j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


 compris quand Eli nous dit de pas rentrer dans le vault, il dit pas que c'est pas Gordon justement ? Je me suis dit "qu'est ce qui a survécu à Black Mesa et est dangereux ? Le G-Man bien sur !"

----------


## rickey

Bonjour,

quelqu'un a trouvé comment faire pour désactiver les vibrations des oculus touch ? c'est insupportable en jeu...

----------


## nodulle

> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un a trouvé comment faire pour désactiver les vibrations des oculus touch ? c'est insupportable en jeu...


Tu n'aimes pas avoir ce type de feedback ?  ::O:  Ça participe pourtant à l'immersion... Si il n'y a rien dans les options aucune idée si c'est possible via la console ou une option de lancement.

----------


## rickey

> Tu n'aimes pas avoir ce type de feedback ?  Ça participe pourtant à l'immersion... Si il n'y a rien dans les options aucune idée si c'est possible via la console ou une option de lancement.


Je trouve pas ça immersif que ta main vibre alors que tu ne saisis rien qui vibre...

----------


## nodulle

C'est quand tu fais quelle action exactement pour que les vibrations te gène ?

----------


## malmoutt3

Pas le droit au sac à dos HEIN §§§ Je sais pas qui est ce putin de Geff mais je suis prêt  :Cigare: 
Shamanix t'as un ptit kiki.




Bon mon PC est à la limite quand même avec tout ça, Alyx a planté plusieurs fois  :Emo:

----------


## ExPanda

La vache, y'a des gens confiants  ::P: 

Tu connais pas Jeff encore ? T'inquiète il est sympa.
Petite question à son propos d'ailleurs, attention spoil si vous n'avez pas fini son chapitre.


Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a moyen de le tuer ou il faut forcément l'enfermer à la fin ?

----------


## malmoutt3

Ouai c'était pour la photo, avec ce genre de panier, pas de téléportation sinon tout s'écroule par terre. C'est le cas à la moindre pichenette du casier dans un mur également. Et si on se barre à 10/20 m du panier qu'on laisse par terre, des trucs disparaissent ou se disséminent sur la map.
Mais un petit seau c'est sympa.
En plus avec ces conneries, j'ai fait bugguer l'inventaire de mon poignet droit, ce con est bloqué maintenant  :Emo: 

edit : putin je viens de passer 30 minutes à jouer avec un chiotte et du PQ, ce jeu est énorme  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La vache, y'a des gens confiants 
> 
> Tu connais pas Jeff encore ? T'inquiète il est sympa.
> Petite question à son propos d'ailleurs, attention spoil si vous n'avez pas fini son chapitre.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Y'a moyen de le tuer ou il faut forcément l'enfermer à la fin ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Tu peux le tuer uniquement dans la cage (c'est un broyeur d'ordure). Il y a un bouton sous le levier.

----------


## Nibher

Voilà fini hier soir, c'était vraiment excellent de début à la fin. Peut-être pas du jamais vu (bien que la VR amplifie tout), mais en tout cas du jamais ressenti dans le sens où parfois le bulbe rachidien prend le dessus et enclenche les réflexes de survie.

J'ai aussi connu des problèmes du genre reprojection qui perd les pédales sur certains chapitres. J'ai fini par virer le motion smoothness (j'ai une grosse machine donc ça passe) et les soucis ont disparu.

----------


## Shamanix

> Pas le droit au sac à dos HEIN §§§ Je sais pas qui est ce putin de Geff mais je suis prêt 
> Shamanix t'as un ptit kiki.
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/20/14/2653.png
> 
> 
> Bon mon PC est à la limite quand même avec tout ça, Alyx a planté plusieurs fois


Oui, moi aussi, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas pousser l'expérience plus loin ^^

----------


## ExPanda

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tu peux le tuer uniquement dans la cage (c'est un broyeur d'ordure). Il y a un bouton sous le levier.


Ah j'avais pas fait gaffe que c'était ça.  ::P:

----------


## malmoutt3

C'est quoi vos réglages ?
Perso je suis en 130 super sampling et 120 hz. Hier à cause des problèmes mémoires engrangés pas la quarantaine de grenade que j'ai spammé je suis repassé en 100 de SS, et la différence que j'ai vu était surtout sur le LOD, qui était un peu plus flou, pas de quoi fouetter un chat mais quand même.

----------


## madfox

Bon je viens de finir le passage avec "Jeff"...  :Splash: 

J'en connais un paquet qui vont avoir du mal finir le jeu après une tel "rencontre".  ::trollface::

----------


## Nibher

Je n'ai pas l'impression que le SS ne change quoi que ce soit chez moi : j'en veux pour preuve qu'en le mettant à 20% , je n'ai pas eu de bouillie de pixels.

----------


## Erokh

Perso je viens de passer au chapitre 4 hier soir. Par.co très je crois que l'univers est contre moi: au bout d'une demi-heure de jeu, le petit dernier s'est mis au croiser, et ma femme m'a sollicité pour l'aider => fini ma 3eme session de la semaine  ::cry::

----------


## lithomostys

Fini en 11h d'après Steam. La mission finale est trop courte, on en veut encore !

Au final, un sacré trip, vraiment tout pile ce que j'attend d'un jeu VR : beau, long immersif, la gestuelle est assistée juste ce qu'il faut pour ne pas être frustrante.
Je n'ai presque pas rencontré de bugs, et je ne regrette que les temps de chargements, un peu trop longs à mon gout.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Ouais tiens d'ailleurs, à la fin, je suis le seul à avoir été feinté ?
> 
> Sur le coup je pensais vraiment qu'on allait sauver Gordon, pour faire la continuité avec HL2. Même si je me demandais quand même pourquoi il fallait tout ce bordel pour un simple humain, je me disais que ça devait avoir un rapport avec son "embauche" par G-man. Mais je m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit G-man directement, quand je l'ai vu de dos dans la boite je me suis dit que j'étais bien con.





> Non moi aussi. Il faut dire d'ailleurs qu'ils t'envoi sur la mauvaise piste juste avant en disant que c'est Gordon. Mais d'un coté c'était évidant que ce n'était pas lui. Le grand classique de la fin où on te fait croire une chose et que *surprise* finalement c'était pas ça !





> Moi j'ai 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  compris quand Eli nous dit de pas rentrer dans le vault, il dit pas que c'est pas Gordon justement ? Je me suis dit "qu'est ce qui a survécu à Black Mesa et est dangereux ? Le G-Man bien sur !"




Spoiler Alert! 


Perso j'ai compris dès l'instant ou Eli à dit que c'était apparemment une prison construit autour du gars. J'avais remarqué une absence étrange du G-man.

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps chez les moddeurs ça se chauffe déjà pour upgrader HL2 au moteur de HL:Alyx




https://uploadvr.com/half-life-2-vr-mod/

Y aura du boulot pour adapter le gameplay, faudra voir ce qu'ils arrivent à faire avec le SDK quand il sera dispo.
En tous cas je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour me refaire HL2  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Ça va être comme pour Black Mesa, rendez-vous dans 10 ans !  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Ça va être comme pour Black Mesa, rendez-vous dans 10 ans !


Pour HL2 ça reste raisonnable de garder les assets quand même. Bon, faut encore que Valve laisse faire ça, mais au pire ils ne les distribuent pas et fournissent un outil qui reprend les fichiers d'un HL2 installé sur l'ordi. Y a aussi Portal Stories dans un cas similaire, violation d'IP mais Valve autorise la distribution via Steam pour ceux qui ont le jeu d'origine. C'est encore plus simple dans ce cas.

Le gros du boulot risque d'être coté gameplay et interface.

----------


## Shamanix

D'ailleurs, ils ont dit quand le SDK serais dispo ? (même a peut près ?).
Que pour le coup il y'a moyen que la commu nous ponde des trucs bien sympas.

----------


## ExPanda

C'est clair. Je crois que l'étape "bon lancement" du jeu c'est fait, maintenant on veut la suite, les mods à foison, tout le monde qui veut s'y mettre, et la VR chez chaque joueur sérieux.
Non je m'emballe pas du tout.  :Red:

----------


## Yves Signal

J'ai terminé moi aussi Alyx et c'était un excellent jeu, je confirme  ::love:: 

Par contre j'ai été très frustré "matériellement".
 Par la reconnaissance des doigts des oculus touch Par les problèmes d'échelle (récurrents pour les jeux VR), bien que moindres ici Par les entortillement avec le câble (premier jeu sur lequel ça se produit chez moi) Par mon espace de jeu, clairement trop petit pour être confortable (2 * 3 m). 
Et malheureusement ces "défauts" m'ont un peu gâché le jeu sur la fin.

J'ai enchaîné avec une nouvelle run d'HL2 et j'ai découvert qu'il était VR compatible !
Mais pas essayé.

----------


## Laya

> J'ai terminé moi aussi Alyx et c'était un excellent jeu, je confirme 
> 
> Par contre j'ai été très frustré "matériellement".
>  Par la reconnaissance des doigts des oculus touch Par les problèmes d'échelle (récurrents pour les jeux VR), bien que moindres ici Par les entortillement avec le câble (premier jeu sur lequel ça se produit chez moi) Par mon espace de jeu, clairement trop petit pour être confortable (2 * 3 m). 
> Et malheureusement ces "défauts" m'ont un peu gâché le jeu sur la fin.
> 
> J'ai enchaîné avec une nouvelle run d'HL2 et j'ai découvert qu'il était VR compatible !
> Mais pas essayé.


je suppose que tu as déjà régler mais de mémoire la l'écart pupillaire joue potentiellement sur les échelles.

----------


## ExPanda

> Par les problèmes d'échelle (récurrents pour les jeux VR), bien que moindres ici Par les entortillement avec le câble (premier jeu sur lequel ça se produit chez moi) Par mon espace de jeu, clairement trop petit pour être confortable (2 * 3 m). 
> Et malheureusement ces "défauts" m'ont un peu gâché le jeu sur la fin.


Qu'est-ce qui t'as semblé pas bon au niveau de l'échelle ?
Sinon pareil pour la fin du jeu, qui a tendance à faire un peu oublier qu'on est dans une zone restreinte avec un fil à la patte. Et quand on se retrouve collé à un mur (réel) pour rester à couvert dans le jeu face à un strider, on fait pas le malin. Et repérer une zone suffisante pour s'y TP et se remettre physiquement au milieu de l'aire de jeu ça casse un peu l'immersion.




> J'ai enchaîné avec une nouvelle run d'HL2 et j'ai découvert qu'il était VR compatible !
> Mais pas essayé.


Ah ? Tu vois ça où ? Y'a rien de marqué sur la page Steam.
Bon par contre tant qu'il est pas adapté à la Alyx, je vais pas tenter.  ::siffle::

----------


## Couillu

> Qu'est-ce qui t'as semblé pas bon au niveau de l'échelle ?
> Sinon pareil pour la fin du jeu, qui a tendance à faire un peu oublier qu'on est dans une zone restreinte avec un fil à la patte. Et quand on se retrouve collé à un mur (réel) pour rester à couvert dans le jeu face à un strider, on fait pas le malin. Et repérer une zone suffisante pour s'y TP et se remettre physiquement au milieu de l'aire de jeu ça casse un peu l'immersion.
> 
> Ah ? Tu vois ça où ? Y'a rien de marqué sur la page Steam.
> Bon par contre tant qu'il est pas adapté à la Alyx, je vais pas tenter.


"Et gnagna ça casse l'immersion de se replacer et gnagna mon aire de jeu est trop petite..." Non mais vous avez essayé de jouer avec Christina Cordula à coté de vous qui dit "Ah ma chérie c'est pas possible la veste à sequins ça va pas du tout avec ta morphologie en H."  ::XD::  

(bon ok j'avoue je kifferai bien une zone de jeu énorme et du sans fil pour oublier tous ces problèmes...)

----------


## ExPanda

> Non mais vous avez essayé de jouer avec Christina Cordula à coté de vous qui dit "Ah ma chérie c'est pas possible la veste à sequins ça va pas du tout avec ta morphologie en H."


  ::XD:: 

Avec une zone plus grande j'aurais eu le même problème sur cette partie, les réflexes d'aller me planquer physiquement ont pris le dessus. Et j'aurais jamais pu jouer au jeu si j'avais pas dégagé une zone du bureau, avant avec même pas 1.5x1.5m...  :Sweat:

----------


## Shamanix

> Qu'est-ce qui t'as semblé pas bon au niveau de l'échelle ?
> Sinon pareil pour la fin du jeu, qui a tendance à faire un peu oublier qu'on est dans une zone restreinte avec un fil à la patte. Et quand on se retrouve collé à un mur (réel) pour rester à couvert dans le jeu face à un strider, on fait pas le malin. Et repérer une zone suffisante pour s'y TP et se remettre physiquement au milieu de l'aire de jeu ça casse un peu l'immersion.
> 
> Ah ? Tu vois ça où ? Y'a rien de marqué sur la page Steam.
> Bon par contre tant qu'il est pas adapté à la Alyx, je vais pas tenter.


Ha ma connaissance, le seul moyen de jouer a HL 2 en VR c'est  via un mod de Garry' Mod dispo sur le Workshop, et c'est bien la misère, il faut lancer les maps une par une, on ne peut pas se baisser facilement, enfin c'est du bricolage quoi.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Et voilà, j'ai fini cet excellent jeu VR en plus de 15h, ben oui j'aime bien traîner et fouiner un peu partout... En même temps quand on annonce une durée de vie de 10h dans les tests et qu'on trouve que c'est bien, je tousse. En dessous de 15h, je trouve que c'est trop court. Entre 20 et 30, là je dis c'est bien. 

Pas un seul ralentissement, à aucun moment et en ultra, je remercie ma machine de guerre, ma femme qui a payé les composants et moi qui l'ai montée avec amour (Ma machine, pas ma femme.. Enfin j'veux dire cette fois là... Bref vous m'avez compris).

Ce que je trouve génial c'est que ce jeu nous prouve qu'on peut tout à fait se passer de téléportation en VR et rester dynamique, j'ai joué en continu pour le déplacement et la rotation sans jamais aucune envie de gerber. Alors certes ce n'est pas _Doom_ mais c'est chouette pour du VR. 
Cependant une chose qui m'a géné lors des déplacements pendant les combats (donc dans le stress), c'est que souvent je reculais au lieu d'avancer car je relevais trop ma main, c'était bien chiant et souvent très punitif (Mode main directrice, mon préféré).

Par contre au moins un crash du casque Rift S par session de 2h, ça me le fait aussi avec _The Walking Dead_. C'est très récent, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème. Est-ce le fait de Steam VR ? Avant j'étais surtout sur la plateforme Oculus.

Question con : Est-ce que quelqu'un a vérifié si les masques de tigre protégeaient de quoi que ce soit ? 

J'aurais aimé un peu plus de stockage, genre un sac à dos pas que pour les munitions par contre ce dernier est très efficace. 

Spoiler Alert! 


La bouteille de Vodka, oui, je l'ai gardée jusqu'à l'aspiration dans le vortex m'amputant ainsi d'un précieux  logement pendant un bon bout de chemin, j'avais pas vu que le succès était validé même sans la garder).

 L'arme qui colle à la main, j'ai trouvé ça très bien aussi parce que combien de fois j'ai perdu mes précieuses armes dans _Saints & Sinners_...

Reste plus qu'à attendre _Lone Echo 2_ et éventuellement 

Spoiler Alert! 


Half-Life 3 puisque Valve nous le fait miroiter à la fin

 et à rêver à des versions de _Dead Space, Resident Evil, Alone in the Dark_.... 

Bon je retourne à _Saints & Sinners_ que j'avais laissé un peu de côté pour _ALYX_

(J'aurais bien fait une nouvelle partie + moi)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les jeux à surveiller prochainement : 
- Medal of Honor: Above & Beyond (EA / Respawn Entertainment / Oculus)
- Lone Echo 2 (Ready at Dawn / Oculus)
- Splinter Cell VR ?? (Ubisoft) 
- Assassin's Creed VR ?? (Ubisoft)

----------


## zazvolley

Les deux derniers jeux ubisoft sont prévus en VR??

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Les deux derniers jeux ubisoft sont prévus en VR??


Ubisoft avait parlé de vouloir porter en VR 3 de leurs licences (Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed et Far Cry).
Par contre, ce sera probablement une exclu Oculus 

Source:  https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/10/2...vr-game-report

----------


## zazvolley

C'est une bonne initiative. Dommage, c'est juste un HTC Vive.
Merci pour ta précision.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est une bonne initiative. Dommage, c'est juste un HTC Vive.
> Merci pour ta précision.


Tu pourras y jouer via Revive.

----------


## darkmanticora

Dit Ngo, sur saints and sinners t'es obligé de laisser un bouton enfoncé pour garder l'arme en main ? car avec les wands du vive ca va pas etre pratique pour moi ? (je l'ai acheté mais j'attend de finir half life d'abord  ::): 

D'ailleurs Steam me dit que j'en suis a 6h de jeu et je viens juste d'arriver au chapitre 6  ::): 
Vraiment kiffant, mais je fais des sessions max d'1h car apres le casque me gene  ::P:

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Dit Ngo, sur saints and sinners t'es obligé de laisser un bouton enfoncé pour garder l'arme en main ? car avec les wands du vive ca va pas etre pratique pour moi ? (je l'ai acheté mais j'attend de finir half life d'abord


Oui toujours maintenir le bouton, c'est réaliste pour le coup mais, en ce qui me concerne, je perds une arme à un moment ou à un autre, c'est obligé et aussi parce que le système de holsters à la ceinture est mal foutu, il faut toujours vérifier qu'on a bien mis l'arme dans son étui et quand on est accroupi et qu'on ramasse du loot, il arrive qu'on dégaine au lieu de prendre le loot. 
Bon en même temps les armes ne font pas tout le jeu, elles ont un nombre d'utilisation limité. Le problème c'est quand tu crois avoir ton arme à la ceinture, que débarque un ennemi et que tu le braques avec ton index, ça fait pas sérieux. Du coup, je te conseille d'avoir toujours une bonne vieille batte cloutée dans le dos, ça dépanne bien.




> Vraiment kiffant, mais je fais des sessions max d'1h car apres le casque me gene


Ouaip, très bonne immersion. La VR a le don de créer des ambiances pour chaque jeu et de nous immerger, j'adore. C'est vraiment une révolution comparé à la Kinect, la 3D nvidia et autres périphériques...

----------


## Bopnc

> Oui toujours maintenir le bouton, c'est réaliste pour le coup mais, en ce qui me concerne, je perds une arme à un moment ou à un autre, c'est obligé et aussi parce que le système de holsters à la ceinture est mal foutu, il faut toujours vérifier qu'on a bien mis l'arme dans son étui et quand on est accroupi et qu'on ramasse du loot, il arrive qu'on dégaine au lieu de prendre le loot. 
> Bon en même temps les armes ne font pas tout le jeu, elles ont un nombre d'utilisation limité. Le problème c'est quand tu crois avoir ton arme à la ceinture, que débarque un ennemi et que tu le braques avec ton index, ça fait pas sérieux.


Ma grosse spécialité sur WD:S&S, c'est quand je suis au fin fond d'une baraque entouré de zombies, que je fouille un meuble à la con, et qu'au lieu d'attraper et d'allumer ma lampe torche je choppe le revolver et colle une bastos dans le mur.  ::sad:: 

Discrétion garantie...  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Ma grosse spécialité sur WD:S&S, c'est quand je suis au fin fond d'une baraque entouré de zombies, que je fouille un meuble à la con, et qu'au lieu d'attraper et d'allumer ma lampe torche je choppe le revolver et colle une bastos dans le mur. 
> 
> Discrétion garantie...


Héhé je l'ai aussi faite celle là. Je ne suis pas très fan du placement de leurs holsters.

Ceci dit, dans HL:Alyx ça m'est aussi arrivé de tirer sans faire exprès en voulant hacker un truc, un problème classique quand on est le tireur le plus rapide de l'ouest  ::ninja:: 
Mais je crois quand même que leur menu contextuel n'est pas totalement génial, ou c'est moi qui n'ai pas réussi à prendre les bonnes habitudes.

----------


## nodulle

> Mais je crois quand même que leur menu contextuel n'est pas totalement génial, ou c'est moi qui n'ai pas réussi à prendre les bonnes habitudes.


Oh moi je m'y suis fait dès le début. Tu affiches le menu, un geste dans la direction souhaité et c'est marre !  ::):  Je trouve ça rapide et efficace.

----------


## 564.3

> Oh moi je m'y suis fait dès le début. Tu affiches le menu, un geste dans la direction souhaité et c'est marre !  Je trouve ça rapide et efficace.


Ouais je ne sais pas pourquoi j'essaie toujours de faire plus compliqué, faut que je regarde le menu pour me rassurer et j'ai tendance à hésiter.
Peut-être la façon dont est géré la visée et la surbrillance, il me manque un indicateur précis.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Oui toujours maintenir le bouton, c'est réaliste pour le coup mais, en ce qui me concerne, je perds une arme à un moment ou à un autre, c'est obligé et aussi parce que le système de holsters à la ceinture est mal foutu, il faut toujours vérifier qu'on a bien mis l'arme dans son étui et quand on est accroupi et qu'on ramasse du loot, il arrive qu'on dégaine au lieu de prendre le loot. 
> Bon en même temps les armes ne font pas tout le jeu, elles ont un nombre d'utilisation limité. Le problème c'est quand tu crois avoir ton arme à la ceinture, que débarque un ennemi et que tu le braques avec ton index, ça fait pas sérieux. Du coup, je te conseille d'avoir toujours une bonne vieille batte cloutée dans le dos, ça dépanne bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouaip, très bonne immersion. La VR a le don de créer des ambiances pour chaque jeu et de nous immerger, j'adore. C'est vraiment une révolution comparé à la Kinect, la 3D nvidia et autres périphériques...


Merde ça me fait peur avec les wands du vive ce côté ou il faut te ir l'arme ! 
J'espère que c'est ergonomique.

----------


## eeepc35

Quelqu'un a tester HLA avec seulement 8GB de RAM ?

----------


## Hideo

J'ai vu passer quelqu'un dire que ca passait chez lui.
Penses bien a fermer Chrome avant de lancer HL  :;):

----------


## Couillu

> J'ai vu passer quelqu'un dire que ca passait chez lui.
> Penses bien a fermer Chrome avant de lancer HL


Ouais même avec 16Go  :^_^:

----------


## Yves Signal

Ah ? Tu vois ça où ? Y'a rien de marqué sur la page Steam.
Bon par contre tant qu'il est pas adapté à la Alyx, je vais pas tenter.  ::siffle:: [/QUOTE]




> je suppose que tu as déjà régler mais de mémoire la l'écart pupillaire joue potentiellement sur les échelles.





> Qu'est-ce qui t'as semblé pas bon au niveau de l'échelle ?
> Sinon pareil pour la fin du jeu, qui a tendance à faire un peu oublier qu'on est dans une zone restreinte avec un fil à la patte. Et quand on se retrouve collé à un mur (réel) pour rester à couvert dans le jeu face à un strider, on fait pas le malin. Et repérer une zone suffisante pour s'y TP et se remettre physiquement au milieu de l'aire de jeu ça casse un peu l'immersion.


Oui, normalement c'est réglé, mais j'ai toujours l'impression que les personnages sont très légèrement plus grands et plus gros que nous.




> Ah ? Tu vois ça où ? Y'a rien de marqué sur la page Steam.
> Bon par contre tant qu'il est pas adapté à la Alyx, je vais pas tenter.


Dans le menu principal du jeu !

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, normalement c'est réglé, mais j'ai toujours l'impression que les personnages sont très légèrement plus grands et plus gros que nous.


C'est peut-être voulu, comme dans l'expérience Ikéa où ils nous passent à l'échelle d'un gamin pour qu'on voie ce que ça donne.

Même si on fait 2m et 100kg, on voit l'univers comme si on était une Alyx d'1m70. Ce n'est pas naturel du coup, mais c'est plus roleplay.
À l'inverse si un gamin joue Alyx  (c'est pas pour lui normalement), il verra ce que ça fait de ne pas avoir les poignées de porte au niveau de la tête  ::ninja:: 

Après il peut y avoir un décalage dans le calibrage automatique, mais ça ne me choque pas qu'Alyx soit plus petite que des soldats en armure. Je ne sais plus quel perso je trouvais trop petit au début (peut-être voulu aussi), mais ensuite ça va.

----------


## ExPanda

> Dans le menu principal du jeu !


Et ils l'indiqueraient même pas ailleurs !  ::o: 

Remboursez !

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas le topic des news, il y a du skill dans cette vidéo (et du spoil d'environnement/monstre aussi)

----------


## Sorkar

Ca met bien en avant la dinguerie qu'est la physique dans ce jeu, respect au mec  ::mellow:: 

Les gens normaux comme moi, eux, auront plutot passé du temps a jouer avec des rouleaux de PQ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ahaha, mais c'est aussi le genre de vidéo qui va prouver aux joueurs non-VR que la VR c'est du gimmick.  ::ninja::

----------


## Couillu

> Ahaha, mais c'est aussi le genre de vidéo qui va prouver aux joueurs non-VR que la VR c'est du gimmick.


C'est sur que tant que t'as pas mis ton gun à 90° pour buter un barnacle sans le voir, que t'as pas jeté une grenade par dessus un mur à l'aveugle et compagnie, tu peux pas comprendre. :D

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Les gars depuis aujourd'hui j'ai un curieux problème : dans les menus du jeu la hauteur du sol est impec, mais dès que je charge ma sauvegarde, elle devient trop basse de 20-30cm.

Ça l'a fait à certains ?

----------


## madfox

> Les gars depuis aujourd'hui j'ai un curieux problème : dans les menus du jeu la hauteur du sol est impec, mais dès que je charge ma sauvegarde, elle devient trop basse de 20-30cm.
> 
> Ça l'a fait à certains ?


Quand tu poses tes mains au planché elle traverse l'environnement Virtuel ?

Tu as essayé de te déplacer voir si tu n'étais pas placé sur un mauvais décor ?

----------


## KuroNyra

Après des jours de recherches, je l'ai enfin trouvé. LA musique de combat que j'ai absolument adoré en même temps que je me suis chié dessus!

BEHOLD!


Spoiler Alert! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpHDWP9ECJY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpHDWP9ECJY

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, je viens de faire la première heure. Rien à rajouter à ce qui a été dit. C'est magnifique c'est maitrisé, c'est drôle, c'est effroyablement effrayant (et encore, je connaissais le debut du jeu mais même comme ca j'ai flippé)

On a envie de rester dans toutes les pièces, la physique est géniale, les gunfights également.

Et l'ambiance, mais l'AMBIANCE putain.... brrrrrrrr. Ca va être difficile d'aller continuer mes jeux VR qui boxent dans la même catégorie, car ils ont tous pris 5 ans dans la vue. (Defector et Espire one, je parle de vous oui!)


Mention spéciale à Russel, qui est très drôle, et permet de décompresser sur les passages chauds (la premiere rencontre avec un headcrab).

----------


## Couillu

> Après des jours de recherches, je l'ai enfin trouvé. LA musique de combat que j'ai absolument adoré en même temps que je me suis chié dessus!
> 
> BEHOLD!
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Effectivement elle est top. En fait toutes les musiques de combats sont chanmés j'ai trouvé.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ef...l&index=4&t=0s

Celle là m'a bien marqué aussi.

----------


## ExPanda

> Mention spéciale à Russel, qui est très drôle, et permet de décompresser sur les passages chauds (la premiere rencontre avec un headcrab).


C'est vrai que sa présence calme vachement le côté angoissant du jeu à plein de moments. Je pense qu'il l'ont pas mis par hasard, certains passages peuvent quand même être un peu flippants en VR.  :Sweat:

----------


## KuroNyra

> C'est vrai que sa présence calme vachement le côté angoissant du jeu à plein de moments. Je pense qu'il l'ont pas mis par hasard, certains passages peuvent quand même être un peu flippants en VR.



Flippant est... peu dire.
Heuresement que ce jeu n'est pas sortie dix plus tôt sinon je n'aurais JAMAIS pu passer 


Spoiler Alert! 


Jeff

----------


## Yeadan

Perso le moment qui m'a vraiment fait sursauter et flipper c'est : 



Spoiler Alert! 


quand on sort d'une sorte de cabanon et que le robot volant de Russel nous attend pour faire coucou et se faire détruire aussitôt, marrant pourtant y a rien de flippant, juste je m'y attendais carrément pas  :haha:

----------


## Silver

Je n'ai pas vu la vidéo de Dunkey passer ici.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Perso le moment qui m'a vraiment fait sursauter et flipper c'est : 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> quand on sort d'une sorte de cabanon et que le robot volant de Russel nous attend pour faire coucou et se faire détruire aussitôt, marrant pourtant y a rien de flippant, juste je m'y attendais carrément pas


Pareil, j'ai tiré dessus du coup.  :Red:

----------


## Erokh

> Bon, je viens de faire la première heure. Rien à rajouter à ce qui a été dit. C'est magnifique c'est maitrisé, c'est drôle, c'est effroyablement effrayant (et encore, je connaissais le debut du jeu mais même comme ca j'ai flippé)
> 
> On a envie de rester dans toutes les pièces, la physique est géniale, les gunfights également.
> 
> Et l'ambiance, mais l'AMBIANCE putain.... brrrrrrrr. Ca va être difficile d'aller continuer mes jeux VR qui boxent dans la même catégorie, car ils ont tous pris 5 ans dans la vue. (Defector et Espire one, je parle de vous oui!)
> 
> 
> Mention spéciale à Russel, qui est très drôle, et permet de décompresser sur les passages chauds (la premiere rencontre avec un headcrab).


Perso, si le retour d'akboo dans l'émission de CPC m'a un peu blasé sur le coup, il n'a pas totalement tort: on reste sur un FPS dans des couloirs très étriqués. Un peu plus d'espace aurait pas été de refus, sans aller forcément jusqu'à un open world.

Après perso ce qui me manque le plus, c'est l'absence d'utilisation des objets dans les combats. Sérieux le premier réflexe contre un headcrab ou les drone-helico-rasoirs, c'est de mettre la main pour se protéger, et... et rien. ils passent au travers. Se faire un drone à coup de planche de bois aurait selon moi beaucoup plus de sens que de devoir se le faire au flingue. Sans compter qu'avec les objets présents dans le jeu, ça aurait pas été si dur à équilibrer: la plupart sont fragiles, utilisables une seule fois voire même pas assez costauds/lourds/durs pour faire des dégâts (je pense aux seaux, pots de peinture, bouteilles de verre,...). que les zomb' soient à peine perturbés par des coups de planche peut se comprendre, et les objets plus lourds ne peuvent pas être lancés, donc on est quand même bien obligé d'utiliser ses armes au final...

Y'a sûrement une raison pour laquelle Valve a décidé de ne pas implémenter le combat avec objet/au corps-à-corps, mais pour un jeu VR, alors que la plupart des concurrents en font un élément central de gameplay, c'est dur de s'en passer.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je pense que les Russells sont sous-utilisés clairement. Mais le fait de ne devoir compter que sur ses armes pour les combats rajoute un côté stressant qu'on n'aurait pas eu si le moindre objet avait un impact physique sur les ennemis.

----------


## Shamanix

L'OST de ce jeu quand même  ::love::

----------


## Sheraf

> Quelqu'un a tester HLA avec seulement 8GB de RAM ?


Ca passait chez moi. Du moins au début. Je ne sais pas pour après le chapritre 4, vu que j'ai reçu 8 gig de ram supplementaire entre temps.

----------


## Couillu

> L'OST de ce jeu quand même


Mais tellement, cette scène est épique.

----------


## 564.3

Bon bah voilà j'ai aussi fini le jeu, en un poil plus de 15h.
Plus qu'à attendre 10+ ans pour avoir la suite  ::ninja:: 

S'ils pouvaient nous faire un genre de Firewatch en VR pour patienter, ça serait bien. Avec un rendu à la RDR2 ou Green Hell, tant qu'on y est  :Bave:

----------


## Ornithorix

> Perso, si le retour d'akboo dans l'émission de CPC m'a un peu blasé sur le coup, il n'a pas totalement tort: on reste sur un FPS dans des couloirs très étriqués. Un peu plus d'espace aurait pas été de refus, sans aller forcément jusqu'à un open world.
> 
> Après perso ce qui me manque le plus, c'est l'absence d'utilisation des objets dans les combats. Sérieux le premier réflexe contre un headcrab ou les drone-helico-rasoirs, c'est de mettre la main pour se protéger, et... et rien. ils passent au travers. Se faire un drone à coup de planche de bois aurait selon moi beaucoup plus de sens que de devoir se le faire au flingue. Sans compter qu'avec les objets présents dans le jeu, ça aurait pas été si dur à équilibrer: la plupart sont fragiles, utilisables une seule fois voire même pas assez costauds/lourds/durs pour faire des dégâts (je pense aux seaux, pots de peinture, bouteilles de verre,...). que les zomb' soient à peine perturbés par des coups de planche peut se comprendre, et les objets plus lourds ne peuvent pas être lancés, donc on est quand même bien obligé d'utiliser ses armes au final...
> 
> Y'a sûrement une raison pour laquelle Valve a décidé de ne pas implémenter le combat avec objet/au corps-à-corps, mais pour un jeu VR, alors que la plupart des concurrents en font un élément central de gameplay, c'est dur de s'en passer.


Tu peux attraper un headcrab en plein vol ( en chopant une patte, j'ai réussi avec les headcrab normaux),peut on peut considérer ça comme une sorte de corps à corps?  ::siffle::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tu peux aussi te protéger avec un objet en effet. D'ailleurs le test de Factornews a enfin mis le doigt sur un mot que je cherche




> Un petit mot sur l'accessiblité : le jeu est jouable en téléportation (confortable pour tout le monde -testé sur une personne très sensible au mal des transports- ), même si le mode dash est conseillé (similaire mais moins désorientant). Le mode de déplacement continu est bien conçu pour ne pas rendre malade (j'y ai joué plus de 4h d'affilée sans soucis), mais peut diminuer l'*affordance* (on aura tendance à déplacer le personnage à la manette plutôt que de se déplacer soi même).


Et c'est en effet mon gros soucis avec les déplacements au stick. Tu finis par rester debout comme un con à te pencher. Hier, je me suis "forcé" à jouer en mode dash, et à me déplacer en vrai. Et rien que ne ne plus utiliser le stick pour ouvrir une porte, mais prendre la poignée et reculer physiquement, ca change énormément.

Pareil pour le premier gros gunfight dans le metro, je me suis astreint à ne pas utiliser le stick pour me déplacer autour de l'obstacle que l'on a pour se mettre à couvert. Et ca marche vraiment très très bien.

Et tu sens que les arènes sont pensées pour être jouées comme ca. D'ailleurs, je pense que les devs ont pas mal joué a Artkita 1.1. Qui s'est fait défoncé car il ne proposait pas de déplacement continu, alors quen fait je pense que c'est une très bonne solution pour les gunfights en VR.

----------


## Erokh

Ah Bein faudra que je teste, parce qu'effectivement je reste hyper statique sur les gunfights.

----------


## Oyooh

Je viens de passer 

Spoiler Alert! 


la laverie de l'hotel North Star.

 Rhôô cette séquence!  ::wub::

----------


## 564.3

> Et tu sens que les arènes sont pensées pour être jouées comme ca. D'ailleurs, je pense que les devs ont pas mal joué a Artkita 1.1. Qui s'est fait défoncé car il ne proposait pas de déplacement continu, alors quen fait je pense que c'est une très bonne solution pour les gunfights en VR.


C'était différent quand même, de ce que je me rappelle c'était de la téléportation par nœuds et pas une téléportation/dash libre. Du coup pas d'exploration du tout.

Je n'ai pas testé le dash de HL:Alyx, juste le déplacement fluide et la téléportation pour tracer (backtracking).
Mais bon, on en parlait déjà avant et ça dépend des habitudes, avec le déplacement fluide je bouge pas mal aussi.
C'est peut-être à force de faire des brawlers où je place ma zone de jeu de façon à pouvoir faire des coups plongeants.
Avec un dash "par case" ça risque d'être plus compliqué de la placer de façon avoir de l'espace entre moi et l'adversaire.

Enfin, cette problématique devra être résolue pour le prochain jeu de Valve si on peut vraiment faire du corps à corps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui Artika avait un modele stype Time Crisis, où aucune exploration était possible. Ca limitait l'immersion durant l'exploration mais les combats étaient bien bien grisants. Et sur HL Alyx, ca l'est également dès qu'on abandonne notre logique de joueur FPS classique et qu'on se projette dans la VR.

Concernant le corps à corps, très franchement, j'ai arrêté d'y croire. Blade and Sorcery arrive à faire un truc qui j'avoue est sympa, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir l'équilibrage possible pour un "vrai jeu". Et autant, avoir une manette dans la main pour simuler un flingue, ca passe, mais il est impossible de simuler physiquement un objet plus lourd (et je pense que c'est pour ca que HL Alyx ne propose que des armes "legeres" visuellement.)

----------


## 564.3

> Concernant le corps à corps, très franchement, j'ai arrêté d'y croire. Blade and Sorcery arrive à faire un truc qui j'avoue est sympa, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir l'équilibrage possible pour un "vrai jeu". Et autant, avoir une manette dans la main pour simuler un flingue, ca passe, mais il est impossible de simuler physiquement un objet plus lourd (et je pense que c'est pour ca que HL Alyx ne propose que des armes "legeres" visuellement.)


Bof, le corps à corps c'est ce qui me plait le plus en VR, même si ce n'est pas réaliste. Dès un jeu de baston fait un peu le buzz, je craque  ::ninja:: 

Les armes à feu en VR ne sont pas idéales non plus: aucun poids, pas de choc au tir et donc recul simulé au pif peu importe la façon dont tu tiens l'arme, etc. Et pour peu qu'un adversaire arrive au corps à corps, on revient au problème initial de pouvoir lui coller un coup de crosse ou au moins parer les attaques.
Enfin pour moi la VR ne doit pas être une simulation complète, tant mieux qu'on n'ait pas le poids et les chocs. C'est plutôt comme jouer avec des épées en mousse, mais en pouvant imposer des règles "complexes" sur ce qu'on peut faire avec. Du moment qu'elles sont cohérentes/prédictibles et avec un feedback adapté, ça me va.

Au final le plus gros problème c'est de faire des IA intéressantes. C'est déjà assez rare pour les jeux sur écran alors que c'est beaucoup plus simple, vu que le joueur est aussi agile qu'un tank avec une poignée d'actions scriptées. Là on est totalement libre de nos mouvements, c'est ingérable.
En plus il y a peu d'infos sur la posture du joueur pour anticiper (position tête/mains uniquement), même si l'IK approximative peut donner une idée. Peut-être quand ça sera standard d'avoir une ceinture déjà (et plus de problèmes de holsters & co). Idéalement la batterie pour le module sans fil ou le module de calcul qui comporterait du tracking en plus.
Les pieds me semblent moins importants, surtout quand on fait du déplacement fluide en plus et qu'ils sont forcément désynchro par moments.

----------


## Kaede

Dites, hormis la fuite, on a quoi comme moyen de défense contre des headcrabs ou autres, quand on est en dèche de munitions ?
Avec des headcrabs, j'ai essayé de m'approcher et d'en prendre un à bout de bras (pour faire quoi ensuite, je sais pas trop ... le jeter au sol en espérant le blesser ?  ::): ), mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner.
Tenté de me saisir d'un baril ou d'un bout de brique et le lancer dessus. Non plus ?
Enfin, j'ai essayé les coups de crosse, ça n'a pas l'air de le faire non plus (dommage).




> que les zomb' soient à peine perturbés par des coups de planche peut se comprendre, et les objets plus lourds ne peuvent pas être lancés, donc on est quand même bien obligé d'utiliser ses armes au final...


=> point de salut en dehors des armes à feu ? Si oui, dommage, quand même. Même si mon mobilier et mes membres remercieront les devs d'avoir fait ce choix, je pense : je joue sur une petite surface.

Sinon, l'ambiance du jeu est top. Je regrette de ne pas avoir un meilleur setup (ma machine est limite : R9 Fury donc 4Go de VRAM au lieu des 6Go mini => gros aliasing sur Rift S), mais ça reste une expérience intéressante et bien fichue, bien adaptée à la VR, accessible, ce qui est peut-être le plus important.

----------


## 564.3

> => point de salut en dehors des armes à feu ? Si oui, dommage, quand même. Même si mon mobilier et mes membres remercieront les devs d'avoir fait ce choix, je pense : je joue sur une petite surface.


Ouais c'est un des points qui chagrine pas mal de monde, mais comme on disait ça se tiens quand pour éviter les accidents, et l'équilibrage des munitions (pousser les gens à en chercher). J'ai pas testé en hard, mais en normal ce qui me faisait changer d'arme c'était plutôt le temps de rechargement.
J'ai tendance à être radin, du coup j'en avais toujours plein. Si on avait pu bourriner au corps à corps, j'aurais encore plus nagé dans les munitions.

Sinon pour reparler du déplacement, je croyais que le shift était en mode WASD mais ce n'est pas le cas, c'est ce qui est mappé de base en plus du déplacement continu donc c'est du point & click. J'avais pas regardé les vidéos avant la sortie du jeu.

D'ailleurs ils viennent de sortir une autre vidéo pour expliquer plus en détail le dev de la locomotion dans HL:Alyx. On en aura peut-être sur d'autres éléments du design.




Edit: D'ailleurs les joueurs n'ont pas tous la taille d'Alyx, ils ont conservé les habitudes quand même. Ils ne précisent pas jusqu'à quel point c'est ajusté.
J'avais l'impression d'être un peu plus petit qu'IRL dans le jeu.

----------


## rickey

Un régal de relire le forum depuis le début et certaines interventions après avoir terminé le jeu.

C'est une tuerie, je pense qu'on s'est tous pissé dessus à un moment où un autre. 

Et cette fin...

----------


## Erokh

Je suis enfin au chapitre de Jeff. J'ai pas encore fini, mais je commence à comprendre pourquoi tout le monde parle de ce chapitre (j'ai pas lu les spoilers ceci dit, je les reprendrai quand j'aurai fini le jeu, sûrement).

----------


## darkmanticora

Moi je viens de le finir, j'en suis au 8 la.

Et je comprend également !

----------


## Shamanix

> Un régal de relire le forum depuis le début et certaines interventions après avoir terminé le jeu.
> 
> C'est une tuerie, je pense qu'on s'est tous pissé dessus à un moment où un autre. 
> 
> Et cette fin...



Effectivement, je vient de relire les 3 premières pages, c'étais une grosse mine de sel a l'époque, mention spécial a "ourg" qui comparais H-L: Alyx a... Diablo Immortal ^^

Il est d'autant plus rigolo de relire ça maintenant que le jeu a 93% de Metascore et 9.1 en Userscore sur Metacritic, des évaluations ultra positives sur Steam, et qu'il n'y a plus guère qu'Ackboo pour trouver le jeu bof (snobisme ?).

Je me demande bien ou sont tous les rageux salés de l'époque  ::P:

----------


## Kohtsaro

Quelqu'un à testé Alyx avec un GTX 1070 ? Ca donne quoi ?

L'achat d'un casque est déjà onéreux (Valve Index) si en plus il me faut changer de CG ça risque d'être compliqué..

Reste de la config :

i7 6700K
RAM 32Go
SSD

----------


## Shamanix

> Quelqu'un à testé Alyx avec un GTX 1070 ? Ca donne quoi ?
> 
> L'achat d'un casque est déjà onéreux (Valve Index) si en plus il me faut changer de CG ça risque d'être compliqué..
> 
> Reste de la config :
> 
> i7 6700K
> RAM 32Go
> SSD


Selon les retours, avec une 1070 ça devrais passer crème, et le reste de t'a config a l'air pas trop mal non plus.
Apres tu n'est absolument pas obliger de prendre un Index a 1.000€ hein, perso j'ai fait tout le jeu sur mon Rift CV1 d'il y'a 4 ans, et l'expérience étais génial, su coup un Rift S a 450€ semble plus raisonnable (surtout avec un budget serré).

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Quelqu'un à testé Alyx avec un GTX 1070 ? Ca donne quoi ?
> 
> L'achat d'un casque est déjà onéreux (Valve Index) si en plus il me faut changer de CG ça risque d'être compliqué..
> 
> Reste de la config :
> 
> i7 6700K
> RAM 32Go
> SSD


J'ai ça sur un portable avec 16Go de RAM et un i7-7700HQ et ça tourne nickel en low (le jeu me l'a mis par défaut, j'ai pas cherché à bouger les paramètres encore) c'est fluide et déjà très beau.

----------


## Nibher

> il n'y a plus guère qu'Ackboo pour trouver le jeu bof (snobisme ?).


Ah ouais ? Il a mis une note moyenne ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Je me demande bien ou sont tous les rageux salés de l'époque


Restés en dehors de la section VR.  ::siffle:: 




> Apres tu n'est absolument pas obliger de prendre un Index a 1.000€ hein, perso j'ai fait tout le jeu sur mon Rift CV1 d'il y'a 4 ans, et l'expérience étais génial, su coup un Rift S a 450€ semble plus raisonnable (surtout avec un budget serré).


+1.

Faut pas hésiter à regarder les occasions non plus. Si c'est un premier casque et principalement pour faire Alyx et voir après, un WMR à 100-150€ fera largement le taff.

----------


## darkmanticora

Perso je joue avec une 1070 et je suis en high et ca tourne sans souci.
Je suis avec le reglage steam VR de base en SS avec 140% dans chaque oeil de mémoire.

Mon proc est un AMD 2600X et j'ai 16 giga de ram.

----------


## Shamanix

> Ah ouais ? Il a mis une note moyenne ?


Ha bah tient ! C'est marrant que tu demande ça,* le test CPC vient de sortir !*

Et je me basais sur l'émission Canard PC ou ils ont évoqué le jeu, et ou Ackboo ne semblais vraiment pas emballé plus que ça, cela dit il semble avoir revu sa copie puisque *le jeu a quand même récolté un bon 8/10*: https://www.canardpc.com/406/la-vr-a...half-life-alyx (Vous n'aurez peut-être pas acces a l'article si vous n’êtes pas abonné par contre).

----------


## ExPanda

Pas accès à l'article, mais il a changé d'avis alors ?

----------


## Shamanix

> Pas accès à l'article, mais il a changé d'avis alors ?


On sent quand même a la lecture du test que pour lui ce ne sera pas le jeu de l'année, mais bon il reconnait quand même que c'est "la première superproduction de la réalité virtuelle", et que ça reste une expérience marquante, mais il reproche toujours la linéarité et les scripts a outrance (d'être un Half-Life, quoi ^^).

----------


## Ornithorix

> Quelqu'un à testé Alyx avec un GTX 1070 ? Ca donne quoi ?
> 
> L'achat d'un casque est déjà onéreux (Valve Index) si en plus il me faut changer de CG ça risque d'être compliqué..
> 
> Reste de la config :
> 
> i7 6700K
> RAM 32Go
> SSD


J'ai une gtx 1070 , core i5-6600 3.3 ghz, 16gigo de ram, htc vive pro
tout marche niquel pour moi

----------


## Couillu

> Dites, hormis la fuite, on a quoi comme moyen de défense contre des headcrabs ou autres, quand on est en dèche de munitions ?
> Avec des headcrabs, j'ai essayé de m'approcher et d'en prendre un à bout de bras (pour faire quoi ensuite, je sais pas trop ... le jeter au sol en espérant le blesser ? ), mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner.
> Tenté de me saisir d'un baril ou d'un bout de brique et le lancer dessus. Non plus ?
> Enfin, j'ai essayé les coups de crosse, ça n'a pas l'air de le faire non plus (dommage).
> 
> 
> => point de salut en dehors des armes à feu ? Si oui, dommage, quand même. Même si mon mobilier et mes membres remercieront les devs d'avoir fait ce choix, je pense : je joue sur une petite surface.
> 
> Sinon, l'ambiance du jeu est top. Je regrette de ne pas avoir un meilleur setup (ma machine est limite : R9 Fury donc 4Go de VRAM au lieu des 6Go mini => gros aliasing sur Rift S), mais ça reste une expérience intéressante et bien fichue, bien adaptée à la VR, accessible, ce qui est peut-être le plus important.


Tu peux tuer des Headcrabs en leur jetant des objets lourds dessus, mais il faut s'armer de patience. Ça ne fonctionne pas pour les zombies en revanche. J'ai pas testé personnellement mais j'ai vu ça dans une vidéo "Mythbuster"




> Quelqu'un à testé Alyx avec un GTX 1070 ? Ca donne quoi ?
> 
> L'achat d'un casque est déjà onéreux (Valve Index) si en plus il me faut changer de CG ça risque d'être compliqué..
> 
> Reste de la config :
> 
> i7 6700K
> RAM 32Go
> SSD


J'ai une 1050 et ça tournait en low donc pas de soucis je pense.

----------


## rickey

> On sent quand même a la lecture du test que pour lui ce ne sera pas le jeu de l'année, mais bon il reconnait quand même que c'est "la première superproduction de la réalité virtuelle", et que ça reste une expérience marquante, mais il reproche toujours la linéarité et les scripts a outrance (d'être un Half-Life, quoi ^^).


Je ne comprends pas, oui half life on est un peu pris par la main, c'est linéaire et scripté.. Mais c'est normal on nous raconte une histoire et c'est agréable d'être pris dans le flot des évènements. Et puis les puzzles et énigmes avec le moteur physique sont vraiment funs à résoudre, encore plus avec la VR.
Si on veut jouer à un open world y a  d'autres softs pour ça.

C'est comme ceux qui mettent du sucre dans le café, si tu veux une boisson sucrée prend un chocolat =p

----------


## Le Sage

> Je ne comprends pas, oui half life on est un peu pris par la main, c'est linéaire et scripté.. Mais c'est normal on nous raconte une histoire et c'est agréable d'être pris dans le flot des évènements. Et puis les puzzles et énigmes avec le moteur physique sont vraiment funs à résoudre, encore plus avec la VR.
> Si on veut jouer à un open world y a  d'autres softs pour ça.
> 
> C'est comme ceux qui mettent du sucre dans le café, si tu veux une boisson sucré prend un chocolat =p


Moi j'adore les jeux linéaires, mais il faut bien avouer qu'Alyx a un petit côté étriqué et artificiel dans le level design et justement ce flot d’événements.
J'ai vraiment l'impression d'un très long retour en arrière avec Alyx, ça fait très vieillot et le côté motion gaming est un peu décevant. J'ai vu plus d'idées brillantes en 10 minutes d'un "I expect you to die" que dans plusieurs heures d'Alyx. Mais bon, c'est normal, c'est pas le même genre de jeux, j'aurais aimé plus de trucs à la con, des petits détails insignifiants mais qui auraient été rigolos.
En plus je peux comprendre qu'on ne soit pas chaud sur les minis jeux, on ne va pas se mettre à aimer le jeu de mémoire des paires ou le Docteur Maboul sous prétexte qu'on est en vr, moi j'aime bien mais sans plus, on y passe trop de temps.

Mais ça avance niveau VR, on passe de jeux purement arcades à un jeu plus polyvalent. C'était déjà un peu ça à l'époque en passant des doom like à half life.


En fait le jeu en soit n'est pas extraordinnaire, mais grâce à la VR et les idées de mécaniques apportées par les précurseurs, ça en fait une expérience géniale. J'en connais quand même qui sont mitigés.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que tout cela se rapproche d'un ride de parc d'attractions avec une interactivité poussée au maximum, je pense qu'il vaut mieux se laisser emporter que de vouloir comparer le jeu à ceux sur écran plat. 

J'étais aussi emballé par les open world et me suis précipité sur FalloutVR et Skyrim comme la vérole sur le bas clergé en 916. Une fois l'effet wow passé, les limitations en terme de champ de vision l'effet de grille m'ont paradoxalement donné l'impression d'étouffer dans un univers confiné (avant le vrai) et non pas de gagner en liberté.

Du coup, Je n'ai pas encore acheté Alyx car j'avais peur de cette  déception liée à l'environnement graphique sur le Quest, à vous lire cela ne semble pas être un souci. Peut être n'attendrais je pas une future génération de casques pour me le payer.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ce que je constate sur tous les jeux / démo développé par Valve (ou proposé par Valve) n'ont pas cette effet de grille désagréable qu'on rencontre sur les autres jeux VR.
L'effet est bien présent mais à un degrés moindre.

Si tu as testé et aimer le rendu dans *The Labs*, *Aperture Hand Lab*, *Steam VR Home* (et notamment les environnements d'Alyx).
Alors tu peux foncer sur HL: Alyx.

----------


## Le Sage

> A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que tout cela se rapproche d'un ride de parc d'attractions avec une interactivité poussée au maximum, je pense qu'il vaut mieux se laisser emporter que de vouloir comparer le jeu à ceux sur écran plat.


Ça ressemble à un fps des années 2000, avec une qualité graphique technique moderne, mais en terme d'interactivité c'est limité comme un fps des années 2000. Au lieu d'appuyer sur un bouton en pointant/cliquant, tu appuies dessus avec ta main irl (ce qui change beaucoup en terme de fun et d'immersion à mon avis). Mais en vrai la quantité d'interaction possible reste faible, c'est l'un des points décevant d'Alyx selon moi.

----------


## kenji rip

> Ce que je constate sur tous les jeux / démo développé par Valve (ou proposé par Valve) n'ont pas cette effet de grille désagréable qu'on rencontre sur les autres jeux VR.
> L'effet est bien présent mais à un degrés moindre.
> 
> Si tu as testé et aimer le rendu dans *The Labs*, *Aperture Hand Lab*, *Steam VR Home* (et notamment les environnements d'Alyx).
> Alors tu peux foncer sur HL: Alyx.


Ouais et je rajouterai meme que ces effets d'arrières plan floutés qu'on a sur quasiment tous les jeux est hyper bien contenu sur les jeux valve, on a vraiment une sensation de clarté vraiment hyper agréable

----------


## Shamanix

Apparemment la VR (Et ce jeu en particulier) rend fou ^^ :

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Moi j'adore les jeux linéaires, mais il faut bien avouer qu'Alyx a un petit côté étriqué et artificiel dans le level design et justement ce flot d’événements.
> J'ai vraiment l'impression d'un très long retour en arrière avec Alyx, ça fait très vieillot et le côté motion gaming est un peu décevant. J'ai vu plus d'idées brillantes en 10 minutes d'un "I expect you to die" que dans plusieurs heures d'Alyx. Mais bon, c'est normal, c'est pas le même genre de jeux, j'aurais aimé plus de trucs à la con, des petits détails insignifiants mais qui auraient été rigolos.
> En plus je peux comprendre qu'on ne soit pas chaud sur les minis jeux, on ne va pas se mettre à aimer le jeu de mémoire des paires ou le Docteur Maboul sous prétexte qu'on est en vr, moi j'aime bien mais sans plus, on y passe trop de temps.
> 
> Mais ça avance niveau VR, on passe de jeux purement arcades à un jeu plus polyvalent. C'était déjà un peu ça à l'époque en passant des doom like à half life.
> 
> 
> En fait le jeu en soit n'est pas extraordinnaire, mais grâce à la VR et les idées de mécaniques apportées par les précurseurs, ça en fait une expérience géniale. J'en connais quand même qui sont mitigés.


Si, le jeu en lui-même est extraordinaire car il a tout compris à la VR. Tout simplement. Si tu l'analyses sous le spectre "oui c'est un FPS des années 2000 avec une couche VR", ca devient de la merde.

Mais ce genre de remarque n'apporte rien, tu peux faire ca avec n'importe quel jeu pour le dénigrer. Découper des élementaux de gameplay CENTRAUX d'un jeu, ca ne veut rien dire et tu ne peux pas le faire.



Personnellement ayé, niveau FPS solo, je pourrais à la rigueur encore jouer à Titanfall2, mais tous les FPS solo scénarisés réaliste type Metro 2033 et compagnie, c'est terminé. Et encore, il est tout a fait possible de vrais FPS de foldingo en VR (et ca serait cool que Valve rachète les devs de Sairento VR pour que ces derniers nous pondent une suite avec un vrai budget des graphismes au top)


Oui, HL Alyx est un FPS couloir, les couloirs sont plus étriqués que dans HL et HL². Oui on affronte rarement plus de 3 adversaires à la fois. Oui , il y a peu d'armes. Mais tout ca, ca marche en VR. C'est compliqué à expliquer (quoi que Factornews a fait un test vraiment remarquable encore une fois), mais je reste persuadé qu'il y a aura un avant et un après HL Alyx. Par exemple, imaginez un mod pour y jouer en coop, les puzzle sympas deviennent géniaux à deux, les séquences dans le noir (avec un joueur qui tient la torche et l'autre qui tire), des séquences où un joueur doit filer des grenades à l'autre qui est coincé dans une arène en contrebas,...

J'espère que Valve va transformer le tir en apportant du support aux utilisateurs du SDK (enfin, sauf les peigne zizi qui tentent de faire une version non VR du jeu)

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Quand tu poses tes mains au planché elle traverse l'environnement Virtuel ?
> 
> Tu as essayé de te déplacer voir si tu n'étais pas placé sur un mauvais décor ?


Le problème s'est résolu tout seul. De temps en temps, le jeu calcule mal la hauteur du sol pour une obscure raison, mais ça ne reste jamais longtemps. Pas gênant, donc.

----------


## 564.3

> Et je me basais sur l'émission Canard PC ou ils ont évoqué le jeu, et ou Ackboo ne semblais vraiment pas emballé plus que ça, cela dit il semble avoir revu sa copie puisque *le jeu a quand même récolté un bon 8/10*: https://www.canardpc.com/406/la-vr-a...half-life-alyx (Vous n'aurez peut-être pas acces a l'article si vous n’êtes pas abonné par contre).


Héhé, le problème avec la VR pour Ackboo c'est qu'il a déjà mis 10/10 à Google Earth VR et je le sens mal si le mode VR de FS 2020 est bien foutu. Ça va se finir en "année sabbatique / 10".

Après y en a qui diront qu'il n'y a rien de plus, sur écran on peut faire voler les avions aussi.

----------


## Bopnc

Je rejoins Ackboo sur le fait qu'ils y sont allés forts sur l'aspect "couloir". Il n'y a vraiment AUCUN passage ou on a vaguement un choix ou une impression de liberté. Plusieurs fois je me suis réjouis d'avoir trouvé un passage semi-alternatif, genre "Ah ouais, j'ai cassé cette fenêtre je peux sortir par là !" ou "Ah ouais ils ont planqué un truc à la cave" avant de réaliser qu'en fait un évènement scripté (porte bloquée de l'autre coté, apparition d'ennemi, etc.) nous FORCE à passer par ce chemin que j'avais cru optionnel. 
J'avoue que de mon coté, ça me casse pas mal l'ambiance. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être dans un train fantôme ou tout a déjà été décidé pour moi.

Je trouve cet aspect couloir d'autant plus violent que Boneworks sorti quelques mois plus tôt est beaucoup mieux maîtrisé à ce niveau. C'est lui aussi un jeu résolument "couloir", mais qui te donne l'impression de suffisamment pouvoir naviguer pour ne pas étouffer.

----------


## 564.3

> Je rejoins Ackboo sur le fait qu'ils y sont allés forts sur l'aspect "couloir". Il n'y a vraiment AUCUN passage ou on a vaguement un choix ou une impression de liberté. Plusieurs fois je me suis réjouis d'avoir trouvé un passage semi-alternatif, genre "Ah ouais, j'ai cassé cette fenêtre je peux sortir par là !" ou "Ah ouais ils ont planqué un truc à la cave" avant de réaliser qu'en fait un évènement scripté (porte bloquée de l'autre coté, apparition d'ennemi, etc.) nous FORCE à passer par ce chemin que j'avais cru optionnel. 
> J'avoue que de mon coté, ça me casse pas mal l'ambiance. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être dans un train fantôme ou tout a déjà été décidé pour moi.
> 
> Je trouve cet aspect couloir d'autant plus violent que Boneworks sorti quelques mois plus tôt est beaucoup mieux maîtrisé à ce niveau. C'est lui aussi un jeu résolument "couloir", mais qui te donne l'impression de suffisamment pouvoir naviguer pour ne pas étouffer.


Ouais dans Boneworks il y a pas mal de façon de passer alternatives. Mais c'est le cœur du jeu, puzzle physique ouvert. Et il y a énormément moins de travail sur les scènes donc ils peuvent en fait plus.

Dans HL:Alyx ils auraient ajouté 20% de décors on était bons pour attendre 1 an de plus avec du focus test pour trouver des astuces et aider les gens paumés au moindre croisement.
Il n'y a clairement qu'un chemin avec quelques bonus, quelques (petites) arènes, et un beau recouvrement architectural du début à la fin. Ce dernier donne un peu l'impression de la file d'attente à Disneyland, d'un autre coté j'aime bien la perspective sur le chemin parcouru ou anticipé, par moment.

Ce qui me scie surtout dans ce jeu c'est l'ambiance et l'attention à tous les détails en rapport.
Et je le préfère aux HL précédents, où il y avait trop de tir répétitif à mon goût. Là c'est cool d'avoir un petit puzzle bonus de temps en temps ou flaner dans les décors.

----------


## Le Sage

> Si, le jeu en lui-même est extraordinaire car il a tout compris à la VR. Tout simplement. Si tu l'analyses sous le spectre "oui c'est un FPS des années 2000 avec une couche VR", ca devient de la merde.
> 
> Mais ce genre de remarque n'apporte rien, tu peux faire ca avec n'importe quel jeu pour le dénigrer. Découper des élementaux de gameplay CENTRAUX d'un jeu, ca ne veut rien dire et tu ne peux pas le faire.
> 
> 
> 
> Personnellement ayé, niveau FPS solo, je pourrais à la rigueur encore jouer à Titanfall2, mais tous les FPS solo scénarisés réaliste type Metro 2033 et compagnie, c'est terminé. Et encore, il est tout a fait possible de vrais FPS de foldingo en VR (et ca serait cool que Valve rachète les devs de Sairento VR pour que ces derniers nous pondent une suite avec un vrai budget des graphismes au top)
> 
> 
> ...


Mais si, tu peux découper les jeux, je l'ai fait et oui ça signifie bien des choses. Là en l’occurrence j'ai un ressenti négatif tout au long de la progression du jeu que je tente d'analyser. Tu ne le ressens peut être pas, mais moi oui, un camarade m'a fait la même réflexion avant même que je lui en parle et différents tests pointent du doigt les défauts du jeu. C'est important de les analyser.
Un jeu vidéo n'est pas un tout, ce sont pleins de petites choses et on ne peut s'empêcher d'analyser les choses séparément. Souvent, il suffit de quelques aspects pour sortir d'un jeu.
Tu fais une liste de tous les défauts et tu dis que c'est pas grave car ça marche en VR, moi je dis que non, ce sont bel et bien des défauts que je ressens, qui sont frustrants et qui grattent mon plaisir.

Quant au test de factornews, il n'est pas très bon, omettre tous les défauts du jeu et dire qu'ils ont poussé tous les curseurs à fond par rapport aux autres c'est pas ce que j'appelle une bonne analyse.
Il n'y aura pas d'avant/après ALyx, non seulement Alyx n'a rien apporté de nouveau au motion gaming dont on pourrait s'en inspirer (que ça soit en apport d'idées interactives ou épuration des éléments inutiles) mais ce qu'ils font de mieux que les autres est surtout lié aux capacités financière d'une entreprise. Donc là encore, analyse trop simple de la part de factornews. On aurait aimé qu'il recite CDproject qui a annulé sa version VR de Cyberpunk car il juge le marché peu rentable, venant alors remettre en question son propos sur la progression de la VR AAA.
Là je t'aurais dit que son test est remarquable, qu'il regarde tous les tenants et les aboutissants plutôt que de donner l'impression qu'il découvre la VR avec Alyx.


Et moi perso,  je peux retourner sur des fps plat. Si là tu me demandes de choisir entre Alyx VR et stalker 2d, je prends stalker et j'ai encore du plaisir sur des petits fps très moyens comme Void Bastards ou aller démembrer des gens dans soldier of fortune 1 et même me refaire du duke nukem 3d.

Donc oui, ALyx a des défauts et non le fait que ça soit en VR ne les amoindrie pas. Par contre la VR apporte une dimension supplémentaire dans l'immersion tellement forte que ça devient une experience incroyable, mais certainement pas au point d'exclure toutes frustrations.

Mais je précise quand même, malgré les défauts, ça reste l'une de mes meilleurs experiences de jeux vidéos depuis que j'ai commencé sur wolfenstein 3d. Lorsque l'on critique un jeu et que l'on pointe les défauts, ça peut avoir tendance à donner l'impression qu'on n'aime pas le jeu ou qu'on le trouve juste sympa. C'est pas du tout mon cas. Je trouve l'expérience énorme et c'est une grosse claque !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Les défauts qu'on peut ressentir en VR (et à fortiori encore plus avec HL Alyx), c'est quand on les analyse sous le spectre d'un jeu "flat". Un exemple parfait est le test alternatif que Nofrag a fait, comme si HL Alyx était sorti comme un FPS classique, il se serait fait défoncer.

Mais en VR, tu n'as pas besoin de filer 9 armes différentes à ton perso pour renouveler les boucles de gameplay. Le gameplay émergeant s'en charge pour toi si ton jeu est bien fait (et c'est le cas chez Valve)

En VR, tu n'as pas besoin de faire des arènes super ouvertes avec des plate-formes et 40 ennemis qui popent en même temps. 4 adversaires sur HL Alyx au milieu d'une décharge toute simple, ca équivaut au stress que tu peux te choper dans le dernier Doom, lorsque tu dois affronter une vingtaine de démons avec 5 HP et 3 cartouches dans ton pompe.

En VR, l'immersion est telle qu'un niveau de 30min va facilement t'en paraître le double sans que tu t'ennuies.





> Et moi perso, je peux retourner sur des fps plat. Si là tu me demandes de choisir entre Alyx VR et stalker 2d, je prends stalker et j'ai encore du plaisir sur des petits fps très moyens comme Void Bastards ou aller démembrer des gens dans soldier of fortune 1 et même me refaire du duke nukem 3d.


Ca c'est cool pour toi ^^

Perso la VR me met de telles claques dans la tronche depuis 2016, que les seuls FPS flat auquel je joue sont les trucs multi compétitif style Battle Royale.

Que Cyberpunk ne soit pas en VR, ca m'en touche sans faire bouger l'autre très honnêtement. Je pense aussi que le jeu génère un tel crunch, que l'ajout de VR serait une trop trop trop grosse charge. Et qu'il serait probablement hors sujet de toutes facons.

En terme de rentabilité, Bethesda est super satisfait des ventes de Fallout 4 et Skyrim en VR (pourtant pas non plus dementiels et qui ont pas du couter trop cher à adapter).



Le seul truc qui devient vraiment marquant à ce niveau, c'est qu'il semble aujourd'hui impossible de sortir un gros jeu, compatible Flat et VR, et où la VR serait bien utilisée. (même si ca montre surtout que la VR peut vraiment apporter du gameplay nouveau et non reproductible en flat)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le seul truc qui devient vraiment marquant à ce niveau, c'est qu'il semble aujourd'hui impossible de sortir un gros jeu, compatible Flat et VR, et où la VR serait bien utilisée. (même si ca montre surtout que la VR peut vraiment apporter du gameplay nouveau et non reproductible en flat)


Payday 2 VR s'est plutôt bien démarqué. Ce n'est pas parfait mais c'est déjà suffisant. Dead Effect 2 VR s'en sort pas trop mal aussi.
Mais c'est tout.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de gros jeux sortis récemment qui étaient dispo flat et VR. A part les trucs de bagnole.

----------


## Le Sage

> Les défauts qu'on peut ressentir en VR (et à fortiori encore plus avec HL Alyx), c'est quand on les analyse sous le spectre d'un jeu "flat". Un exemple parfait est le test alternatif que Nofrag a fait, comme si HL Alyx était sorti comme un FPS classique, il se serait fait défoncer.
> 
> Mais en VR, tu n'as pas besoin de filer 9 armes différentes à ton perso pour renouveler les boucles de gameplay. Le gameplay émergeant s'en charge pour toi si ton jeu est bien fait (et c'est le cas chez Valve)
> 
> En VR, tu n'as pas besoin de faire des arènes super ouvertes avec des plate-formes et 40 ennemis qui popent en même temps. 4 adversaires sur HL Alyx au milieu d'une décharge toute simple, ca équivaut au stress que tu peux te choper dans le dernier Doom, lorsque tu dois affronter une vingtaine de démons avec 5 HP et 3 cartouches dans ton pompe.
> 
> En VR, l'immersion est telle qu'un niveau de 30min va facilement t'en paraître le double sans que tu t'ennuies.
> 
> 
> ...


Non, au départ on ressent de la frustration et ensuite après analyse on le compare à des jeux flat screen pour trouver quel est le problème. La frustration ne née à la suite d'une réflexion, mais en jeu, en live.
Clairement, avoir 4 ennemis quasi identiques dans une décharge en VR c'est pas suffisant pour moi. Je me suis dis "heu c'est tout, c'est déjà fini ?". C'est très frustrant. 

Fallout et Skyrim sont des transpositions, mais comme tu le dis ce ne sont pas des jeux vr, ça ne coûte pas pareil que de faire un Alyx. Donc, pour l'instant marché de niche, aucune raison que ça décolle grâce à Alyx.

----------


## 564.3

Disons que ça dépend surtout des gouts, j'avais déjà laché la plupart des FPS plus ou moins scénarisés sur écran avant la VR, y compris les gros cartons selon la critique. J'en ai commencé que j'ai jamais fini, et plein dans le backlog.
Au final j'étais revenu aux bases et je m'amusais plus sur les shooters arcades 2D avec du scoring.
Dès que ça deviens exploration/aventure, je perçois rapidement le shoot comme du remplissage et une corvée.

HL:Alyx était plutôt bien dosé à mon gout sur ce point.
J'aurais éventuellement préféré une exploration plus ouverte, mais si c'est pour avoir 2 chemins qui mènent au même endroit comme dans les vieux HL & co, je m'en fous un peu.
De l'exploration ouverte à la Stalker sans avoir trop de tripotées d'enemis pour faire 5m (ça m'a surtout saoulé sur la fin je crois), ça serait cool aussi. Mais faut pas s'attendre à chaque mètre carré chiadé comme HL:Alyx.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Dès que ça deviens exploration/aventure, je perçois rapidement le shoot comme du remplissage et une corvée.


Perso, ya un "shooter arcade" que j'aime beaucoup en VR, c'est compound. Parce qu'il assume totalement son coté rétro et est d'une fluidité à toute épreuve, l'immersion est parfaite. Le feeling des armes bien meilleur que dans d'autres productions, simple, efficace en diable.

Désolé du HS ^^

----------


## Shamanix

> Perso, ya un "shooter arcade" que j'aime beaucoup en VR, c'est compound. Parce qu'il assume totalement son coté rétro et est d'une fluidité à toute épreuve, l'immersion est parfaite. Le feeling des armes bien meilleur que dans d'autres productions, simple, efficace en diable.
> 
> Désolé du HS ^^


Ouais j'avais testé la démo et trouver ça bien sympa, il faudra que je me prenne la version complète lors des prochaines soldes.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso, ya un "shooter arcade" que j'aime beaucoup en VR, c'est compound. Parce qu'il assume totalement son coté rétro et est d'une fluidité à toute épreuve, l'immersion est parfaite. Le feeling des armes bien meilleur que dans d'autres productions, simple, efficace en diable.
> 
> Désolé du HS ^^


J'avais joué à la démo aussi, et ouais c'était sympa mais je l'ai toujours pas pris.

Dans le genre arcade avec plein d'armes et traversée de niveaux très déterministe (spawn/patterns fixes) j'avais bien aimé Serious Sam 3 en VR alors que sur écran j'avais laché.
Sinon les shooters vraiment pure arcade des familles que j'ai préféré c'est Space Pirate Trainer (random avec patterns, que j'ai pas mal poncé en 23h de jeu) et Basters of the Universe (déterministe, j'ai fait un run + quelques autres modes mais moins accroché quand même, 5h de jeu).

Mais celui auquel j'ai le plus joué est plutôt de la simulation avec du scoring arcade: Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades (71h de jeu).
Principalement les modes stand de tir libre (qui va être revu bientôt), scoring sur séquences de cibles, et Take & Hold (prise d'objectif contre des bots + un aspect loot random, avec scoring). Il y a divers autres modes sympa aussi, mais je les essaie/finis une fois et je reviens aux bases.
Typiquement je me mets un podcast et j'enchaine des séquences jusqu'à les (re)maitriser "à peu près" (et soyons fou, battre mon highscore), ou je me tente des runs de Take & Hold.
Je voulais faire un sujet dédié dont l'OP est déjà quasi rédigé, faudrait que je le poste… mais bon il n'a pas l'air d'y avoir grand monde qui aime ce jeu ici.
Pour moi Alyx ne lui arrive pas à la cheville dans les gunfights, et là il y a du corps à corps (contre des saucisses géantes, ok…).
Edit: bon je vais pas survendre le jeu non plus, disons que ça n'a pas grand chose à voir

Par contre après quand je lance Pavlov ou Alyx, j'arrive plus à rien parce que ça ne marche pas pareil et mes réflexes me font faire des conneries  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

J'aime beaucoup Hot dogs &co, bien que je n'en utilise que 10% vu que les take & hold déconnent chez moi et j'ai la gerbe en free loco.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dites hmmmm, j'ai repris ma sauvegarde d'HL Alyx entre le CV1 et le Valve Index, et je n'arrive pas à changer d'arme...comment qu'on fait?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Dites hmmmm, j'ai repris ma sauvegarde d'HL Alyx entre le CV1 et le Valve Index, et je n'arrive pas à changer d'arme...comment qu'on fait?


Le pouce sur le trackpad pour activer le menu contextuel.
Sinon je n'ai pas regardé dans SteamVR Input Settings, mais je suppose qu'il y a le nom des actions associées aux commandes.
Ils ont fait tout le boulot sur ce module de SteamVR pour que les actions in-game puissent être exposées et directement associées à n'importe quoi, donc j'espère qu'ils s'en servent.


Tant que j'y suis, j'ai regardé le début du stream d'Ackboo sur VTOL VR, et je sens que quand le jeu sortira d'EA il aura une meilleur note que HL:Alyx  ::ninja:: 
Bon c'est pas le même genre évidemment, et j'aime bien les deux aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Encore une bonne video de UpIsNotJump (anglais, pas toujours facile à suivre). Sur la forme plutôt orienté déconne burlesque qu'analyse posée, même si c'est le fond.

Il fait une introduction à propos de l'évolution de la VR grand public, puis une revue plutôt complète de ce qu'amène HL:Alyx et des points forts/faibles du jeu. Rien de bien neuf pour ceux qui sont attentifs à la VR, mais c'est une analyse solide. Enfin je trouve qu'il n'insiste pas assez sur certains points faibles (ça dépend des gouts aussi).
Il y a du spoil de décors/scènes mais pas de l'histoire. À un moment il montre quelques passages dans divers environnements, comme d'hab super bien filmé et monté.

----------


## Kaede

EDIT : zut j'ai viré tout mon post car je viens de songer à mater un walkthrough (j'étais bloqué) en effet, bonne idée.
Désolé MetalDestroyer, et merci. Je regarde ça.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tiens cadeaux, vidéo positionnée pile sur ton problème :
https://youtu.be/hAq5MxDB0WI?t=852

----------


## Kaede

Ok, c'est moi qui n'avais pas compris comment terminer le puzzle  :tired: 
J'avais oublié que ça fonctionnait comme ça ce truc (le fait qu'il faille rotater les bêbêtes. Déjà, la première fois sur ce puzzle j'avais cherché un peu trop longtemps de mémoire, l'impression d'être dans un point'n click. Je joue en anglais et j'avais dû louper des instructions je suppose). La porte qui se ferme et la musique orientée "action" avaient terminé de me confusionner. Bref.
Merci  ::): 

edit : pour continuer dans la rubrique "plaintes", j'ai un léger problème de son. Je ne crois pas que j'avais ça au début, ça doit dépendre de je ne sais quoi, en gros j'ai de légeres coupures du son, toutes les 1 ou 2 secondes, disons. Un petit "click". C'est pas très très gênant, mais relou quand même. Ca le fait dès le lancement du jeu, sur le logo Valve. J'ai essayé de changer les options son (high / ultra), mais rien. Puis Google, mais rien de bien concluant non plus (peut-être je reporterai un bug sur le forum officiel...).
Vivement un second playthrough sur un setup décent. Mais bon d'ici-là je fais avec.

----------


## Lanys

Fini à l'instant. Effectivement, le meilleur jeu de la plateforme. Clot en une grosse douzaine d'heures.

3615 mylife : J'ai eu beaucoup de mal a avancer dans Lone Echo, Asgard's wrath ou Skyrim/Fallout. A chaque fois, je trouvais le jeu sympa, mais toujours inférieur à un bon jeu flat screen. Du coup, quitte à faire de la VR, je me rabattais sur un jeu beaucoup plus arcadre (The lab, beat saber, superhot,Robot recall...). Alyx, j'y ai trouvé un petit coté "Reviens-y" qui m'a scotché.

Comme ca a été dit et redit, il n'y a rien de vraiment novateur. Mais ce qui est genial, justement, c'est que les devs ont compris qu'il fallait être conscient des limites matériel et les contourner pour que la magie fonctionne.

=> Il y a un effet de grille sur les casques ? Mettons le jeu dans un cadre sombre de béton, et bois et d'autres textures granuelleuses qui "absorbent" une grosse partie de l'effet de grille. 
=> Le roomscale, c'est sympa mais il faut beaucoup d'espace... Rendons impossible le combat au CaC. C'est un peu frustrant, mais evitera que les joueurs niquent leur intérieur pour économiser leurs munitions et permettra de jouer dans des espaces limités.
=> Il faut des machines de guerre pour faire des grands espaces ? Bon ben on va faire un FPS couloir digne du début des années 2000, et on va coller des scripts partout. C'est un peu vieillot mais ca marche.

Et a coté de ca, ils ont fait un jeu qui aurait été un jeu potable sur flatscreen. Pas délirant, hein; mais tout de même interessant à faire. Une qualité que peu de jeux VR ont... Ils sont pas partis dans un délire de gameplay "Que seul la VR peut faire". Ils ont repris un gameplay qui marche, ont cutté ce qu'il fallait pour que le hardware suive et, pour le reste, font levier avec l'immersion de la VR.

C'est con, mais c'est tout ce que je demande aux jeux de cette generation. 
Enfin ca et un putain de Black and White 3 en VR.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est le premier jeu dédié VR avec un budget supposément aussi élevé. Je crois pas qu'on en reverra de si tôt, parce que ça ne peut pas être rentable vu la taille du marché.
Faut pouvoir viser l'extension du marché et le long terme, et ne pas avoir d'actionnaires sur le dos. Même si au final Facebook arrose un max et qu'ils prennent déjà pas mal de risques à concentrer ça sur quelques projets, faudrait tout mettre sur un seul cheval.
Par ailleurs ils ont une bonne direction et de bons artistes chez Valve, au début du jeu j'avais du mal à croire que tout serait comme ça. Bon il y a quand même du recyclage d'assets, mais ça va, et chaque lieu est pensé et peaufiné un max.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai passé Jeff. J'ai triché car j'ai repris ma sauvegarde.


Spoiler Alert! 


Je pouvais pas me faire à l'idée de le dégommer comme ça  ::cry:: 



Et au bout de la moitié du jeu, je me rends enfin compte qu'on peut shooter du combine en un seul coup 

Spoiler Alert! 


en tirant sur la partie rouge de leur bonbonne qu'ils ont dans le dos

.

Des fois, je me dis que je suis un peu nul...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Ouais c'est le premier jeu dédié VR avec un budget supposément aussi élevé. Je crois pas qu'on en reverra de si tôt, parce que ça ne peut pas être rentable vu la taille du marché.
> Faut pouvoir viser l'extension du marché et le long terme, et ne pas avoir d'actionnaires sur le dos. Même si au final Facebook arrose un max et qu'ils prennent déjà pas mal de risques à concentrer ça sur quelques projets, faudrait tout mettre sur un seul cheval.
> Par ailleurs ils ont une bonne direction et de bons artistes chez Valve, au début du jeu j'avais du mal à croire que tout serait comme ça. Bon il y a quand même du recyclage d'assets, mais ça va, et chaque lieu est pensé et peaufiné un max.


Vivement le SDK. S'il est bien fichu, ya moyen de s'amuser avec ça aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai passé Jeff. J'ai triché car j'ai repris ma sauvegarde.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je pouvais pas me faire à l'idée de le dégommer comme ça




Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai aussi trouvé ça un peu dur, à l'opposé de la façon dont Alyx le prend quand on va voir au fond ce qu'il reste. Après on peut aussi se dire qu'on a abrégé ses souffrances, j'aurais préféré une réaction du genre de sa part.

----------


## Oyooh

> J'ai passé Jeff. J'ai triché car j'ai repris ma sauvegarde.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je pouvais pas me faire à l'idée de le dégommer comme ça


Heu?


Spoiler Alert! 


Dégommer? Je ne l'ai pas dégommé, moi. Il me semblait encore bien vivant quand je l'ai quitté  ::huh:: 
Je l'ai même relibéré un coup pour vérifier si je n'avais pas oublié quelque chose, avant de le ré-enfermer.




Aurais-je loupé un truc?

----------


## nodulle

> Heu?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Dégommer? Je ne l'ai pas dégommé, moi. Il me semblait encore bien vivant quand je l'ai quitté 
> Je l'ai même relibéré un coup pour vérifier si je n'avais pas oublié quelque chose, avant de le ré-enfermer.
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


Il y a un bouton à gauche du compacteur  à ordure pour l'activer !  :;):

----------


## Oyooh

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il y a un bouton à gauche du compacteur  à ordure pour l'activer !




Spoiler Alert! 


Ha ok! Une fois enfermé ça me convenait, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin

----------


## Erokh

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ha ok! Une fois enfermé ça me convenait, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin


Et en fait oui tu as le choix. Du coup j'ai choisi les deux, en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Oyooh

J'attends le prochain run pour tester l'autre choix  ::P: 

Je vais être obligé de le refaire de toute façon. J'ai raté deux résines.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon, je l'ai pas encore fini, je parcours doucement le jeu, je pense être à un peu plus que la moitié.
Je suis de l'avis de certains, le jeu est vraiment une expérience bien pensée et finie, ce qui se fait de mieux en VR à l'heure actuelle, mais il a des défauts non négligeables.
C'est un fps couloir scripté interactif basé sur l'ambiance où le gameplay corps à corps est absent. Enfin absent, non en fait, tout est basé sur le coté bouclier/pousser. Une fois que l'on a plus peur des headcrab et du reste, on s'amuse avec eux.
On les attrape en plein vol, on les choppe au sol pour les retourner et tirer dans la bouche, on les pousse dans le vide ou dans les barnacles avec un objet, généralement une chaise, on les coince dans une pièce, ou bien on se sert de cadavres/objets pour les scènes de shoot, je dois dire que c'est vraiment sympa MAIS le manque d'utilisation offensive de tout cela est quand même impardonnable. 
_Je n'arrive pas à comprendre si ce manque est un parti pris de Valve pour provoquer une impression de faiblesse et d'angoisse, et mettre en avant le gameplay autour des "boucliers" et du personnage d'Alyx, ou bien si c'est une conséquence technique, comme la complexité à mettre tout cela en oeuvre par exemple._
Petite parenthèse d'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression de pouvoir plus facilement m'identifier à un personnage en flat screen qu'en VR. En VR, j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est moi qui intéragit, et tout les dialogues me semblent déplacés. Je suis curieux de voir le futur de la narration dans ce format.

En ce qui concerne ALyx, je dois dire que j'ai commencé à m'amuser quand j'ai compris que le jeu donner du loot en fonction de nos réserves, et qu'on commence à flinguer à tout va pour le fun. Avant c'était balle par balle pour viser au bon endroit. Je suis quand même un peu déçu qu'il y ait autant de munitions même en difficile, et qu'on n'ait pas à en chercher en mode panique en poussant des objets sur les étagères comme c'était promis dans une certaine interview. Entre ça et l'absence de mêlée, on a quand même l'impression que toute les boites de céréales, caisses, bouteilles, cendrier, téléphone et autre,  font plus de la figuration et ne servent pas à grand chose finalement. 

Le jeu devient plus amusant également quand l'ambiance d"épouvante" ne nous fait plus grand chose, mais bon on perd également beaucoup de l'intérêt du titre malheureusement.
D'ailleurs en parlant de l'ambiance, celle de l'hôtel est incroyablement semblable à certains passages de Last of us. Je n'avais jamais fait le rapprochement entre les deux.
Bref, incroyable sur bien des points, mais pas la claque que j'attendais. Je l'ai peut être un peu trop attendu en fait.

----------


## 564.3

> _Je n'arrive pas à comprendre si ce manque est un parti pris de Valve pour provoquer une impression de faiblesse et d'angoisse, et mettre en avant le gameplay autour des "boucliers" et du personnage d'Alyx, ou bien si c'est une conséquence technique, comme la complexité à mettre tout cela en oeuvre par exemple._


Ouais, globablement c'est pas un hasard qu'on joue Alyx plutôt que Goron, je pense.

Par contre je n'ai pas tenté tout ce que t'as fait à la main, j'ai joué balle par balle en ratant peu de headshots, et en utilisant occasionnellement le décors à distance.
D'un autre coté vu qu'on est obligé d'utiliser des armes à munitions, ça aurait été un peu chiant pour un jeu "découverte grand public du médium" de se retrouver à devoir recharger un chapitre parce qu'on est bloqué à sec.
Chercher dans les décors est plutôt une motivation complétiste sur la résine, ou chercher des easter eggs. On peut finir tout le jeu sans rien upgrader aussi, surtout que j'ai vu qu'il y en a qui ragent sur les puzzles bonus parce qu'ils n'y arrivent pas.

Ils devraient peut-être faire un mode "survival" en plus du mode hard, pour ceux qui aiment le challenge. Mais bon, si c'est du genre "je rate un headshot, je ne pourrais pas buter tous les ennemis", et tant qu'on y est virer les sauvegardes hors "save & quit", c'est pas super intéressant dans ce genre de jeux à mon sens.
Au final on joue comme on veut/peut, avec les contraintes qu'on s'impose soi-même, mais ce n'est pas intégré au jeu et on n'a pas de médaille à montrer aux autres. Perso je m'en fous, mais j'imagine qu'il y en a pour qui c'est important.

Je préférerais des niveaux challenge custom, qui ne manqueront probablement pas de sortir quand les outils seront dispo. Des modders s'y sont déjà mis, mais actuellement ils n'ont pas trouvé comment gérer le pathing des ennemis.
Là on s'en fout que le level design ressemble à quelque chose, faut juste que le challenge soit intéressant.




> Bref, incroyable sur bien des points, mais pas la claque que j'attendais. Je l'ai peut être un peu trop attendu en fait.


Héhé quand on en discutait y a quelques mois je t'avais prévenu qu'il fallait pas trop attendre le messie vu ce qu'ils avaient montré. Ils se sont fixé un but assez clair et sont bien restés dessus.

Sur les points que j'attendais de la part de Valve, ils ont fait mieux que ce que j'espérais.

----------


## 564.3

Pour la narration en VR, je ne suis pas trop fan non plus que mon perso parle tout seul, ou qu'on lui parle à tout bout de champ.
Dans ce jeu encore les dialogues sont super bons, mais dans Call of a Starseed ça avait tendance à me saouler.
Bon, et aussi dans les jeux sur écran en fait… mais en VR c'est pire.

Au final c'est une des choses que j'avais bien apprécié dans FORM, on explore/découvre peinard sans qu'un sidekick nous les brise.

----------


## Couillu

Pour le personnage qui parle j'ai trouvé ça très bien fait dans Alyx, j'étais sur la même longueur d'onde qu'elle. Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de sortir exactement la même réplique qu'elle au même moment



Spoiler Alert! 


 Genre quand j'ai compacté Jeff je regardais le mecanisme se mettre en marche en disant "Jeff? Jeff ça va?" quand elle a sorti "OMG Jeff are you ok?" s'en est suivi un duo de rires démoniaques 



à l'inverse j'ai finis Metro Exodus hier et ça m'a complètement sorti du jeu d'avoir un perso qui parlait pas. Surtout que les autres personnages s'adressent à lui, lui posent des questions et Artyom répond pas. Quand t'es dans un moment critique, que tes amis t'appellent à la radio et que tu réponds pas mais que tu continue à fouiller les étagères ça fait bizarre.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'était plutôt bien dosé et bien foutu dans HL:Alyx. Même s'il y a des moments que j'aurais préféré plus calmes, je vois pourquoi ils ont cassé la tension ou autre.

Après que le perso qu'on controle en VR parle sans qu'on déclenche l'action me semble toujours bizarre.
Comme pour la gestion de la difficulté, il reste une partie "roleplay" à vouloir faire de la part du joueur, même s'ils aident bien en ayant analysé le contexte pour que ce soit le plus naturel possible.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Vu que selon ses dires, Valve a mis toutes ses ressources Alyx sur l'éditeur de niveau, j'imagine qu'il y aura moyen de réécrire l'histoire façon "new game +" avec des options de difficultés revues  ::P: 

https://www.pcgamer.com/half-life-al...s-development/

----------


## malmoutt3

> Ouais, globablement c'est pas un hasard qu'on joue Alyx plutôt que Goron, je pense.


Oui, c'est cohérent, mais est ce une conséquence du gameplay ou l'inverse ?





> Par contre je n'ai pas tenté tout ce que t'as fait à la main, j'ai joué balle par balle en ratant peu de headshots, et en utilisant occasionnellement le décors à distance.
> D'un autre coté vu qu'on est obligé d'utiliser des armes à munitions, ça aurait été un peu chiant pour un jeu "découverte grand public du médium" de se retrouver à devoir recharger un chapitre parce qu'on est bloqué à sec.
> Chercher dans les décors est plutôt une motivation complétiste sur la résine, ou chercher des easter eggs. On peut finir tout le jeu sans rien upgrader aussi, surtout que j'ai vu qu'il y en a qui ragent sur les puzzles bonus parce qu'ils n'y arrivent pas.


J'ai joué comme toi une bonne partie du jeu, et puis suite à la remarque d'un canard sur le loot, j'ai choisi de me lâcher. C'est une autre façon de jouer, moins survival, mais c'est sympa.
En ce qui concerne les actions a réalisé à la main, une fois qu'on comprends que les headcrabs ont des attaques relativement peu variées et que la technique du bouclier marche bien, on anticipe facilement leurs mouvements. A ce moment là, dans certains niveaux, on est même plus obligé de les tuer au gun.




> Ils devraient peut-être faire un mode "survival" en plus du mode hard, pour ceux qui aiment le challenge. Mais bon, si c'est du genre "je rate un headshot, je ne pourrais pas buter tous les ennemis", et tant qu'on y est virer les sauvegardes hors "save & quit", c'est pas super intéressant dans ce genre de jeux à mon sens.
> Au final on joue comme on veut/peut, avec les contraintes qu'on s'impose soi-même, mais ce n'est pas intégré au jeu et on n'a pas de médaille à montrer aux autres. Perso je m'en fous, mais j'imagine qu'il y en a pour qui c'est important.
> 
> Je préférerais des niveaux challenge custom, qui ne manqueront probablement pas de sortir quand les outils seront dispo. Des modders s'y sont déjà mis, mais actuellement ils n'ont pas trouvé comment gérer le pathing des ennemis.
> Là on s'en fout que le level design ressemble à quelque chose, faut juste que le challenge soit intéressant.


C'est pas tellement le coté survival, mais plus de trouver une utilisation au bordel au sol ou sur les étagères. Par exemple, les paquets, cartons et bouteilles ne contiennent jamais rien. Un ennemi ou des munitions à l'intérieur aurait amené un coté pochette surprise. 
C'est gabe qui avait dit me semble-t-il que certains joueur en panique, cherchaient les munitions en poussant les objets sur les étagères. Ca serait cohérent avec l'ambiance. 
Quant au mode difficile, honnêtement j'ai pas apprécié, effectivement comme soulevé ici, les ennemis deviennent des sacs à PV. Un équilibrage quelconque comme majorer le nombre d'ennemi pourrait changer la donne.




> Héhé quand on en discutait y a quelques mois je t'avais prévenu qu'il fallait pas trop attendre le messie vu ce qu'ils avaient montré. Ils se sont fixé un but assez clair et sont bien restés dessus.
> 
> Sur les points que j'attendais de la part de Valve, ils ont fait mieux que ce que j'espérais.


Oui, je m'en souviens bien, tout comme je m'étais enflammé pour le Valve Index, je me suis enflammé pour Alyx. Mais Valve me fait cet effet. Après, ce jeu est vraiment bien fini, on sent qu'il y a un énorme travail de réflexion tellement les actions semblent naturelles.

----------


## 564.3

> En ce qui concerne les actions a réalisé à la main, une fois qu'on comprends que les headcrabs ont des attaques relativement peu variées et que la technique du bouclier marche bien, on anticipe facilement leurs mouvements.


Ouais c'est un peu la même avec les crablets de Boneworks, notamment. Bon et avec tous les jeux en fait.
Une fois qu'on connait les patterns des ennemis et la façon la plus efficace de les contrer, on leur roule dessus.
Si c'est bien foutu et que l'intérêt du jeu est le challenge, ça a en général été testé à mort pour éviter une faille qui ruine tout.
Dans un jeu d'action/aventure c'est moins gênant.




> C'est pas tellement le coté survival, mais plus de trouver une utilisation au bordel au sol ou sur les étagères. Par exemple, les paquets, cartons et bouteilles ne contiennent jamais rien. Un ennemi ou des munitions à l'intérieur aurait amené un coté pochette surprise.


Ça arrive qu'il y ait de la résine ou autre, quand même. En général c'est surtout du décors, pour peupler les pièces.


Sinon un mode horde est sorti avec du scoring, ça a l'air plutôt bien fait. Quand on a fait toutes les vagues, ça boucle avec 2x plus de vie pour les ennemis.
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2058494913

J'ai pas trop envie de bricoler le jeu pour l'instant, mais s'il y en a qui ont envie de tester…
Je me suis remis à Boneworks avec leur dernier patch (faudrait au moins que je passe sous les 2min au parcours de tir), et à VTOL à cause d'Ackboo  :;):

----------


## Shamanix

Et voila, ça n'aura pas pris longtemps, un premier mod non-VR est dispo qui permet (il parait) de finir le jeu sur écran au clavier + souri: https://github.com/r57zone/Half-Life-Alyx-novr

----------


## darkmanticora

Faudrait vraiment que je le finisse au lieu de jouer à 12 000 jeux en même temps...j'en suis milieu de chapitre 8.

----------


## Vyse

> Et voila, ça n'aura pas pris longtemps, un premier mod non-VR est dispo qui permet (il parait) de finir le jeu sur écran au clavier + souri: https://github.com/r57zone/Half-Life-Alyx-novr


Le truc complètement fait à l'arrache rien que pour appuyer sur un bouton c'est super laborieux ou l'affichage qui se barre littéralement quand tu veux tourner. Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui vont se contenter de ça.  ::O:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le truc complètement fait à l'arrache rien que pour appuyer sur un bouton c'est super laborieux ou l'affichage qui se barre littéralement quand tu veux tourner. Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui vont utiliser *ce mod pour venir chougner que la VR ca ne sert à rien*

----------


## Shamanix

Apres, c'est qu'une première version d'un mod, des l'arrivé du SDK, je ne serais pas étonné de voir arriver des trucs mieux foutus, peut-être même avant.

Déjà quand on aura accès a l'éditeur de maps, on va surement voir débarquer des campagnes amateurs, il y'en aura peut-être quelques une de potables dans le lot.

----------


## Vyse

Ceci-dit je suis curieux de voir si on va avoir droit au même phénomène pour les autres futurs grosse licence à commencer par le Medal of Honor de Respawn, ou si les gens ont envie de se casser le cul à faire des conversions non VR uniquement parce que c'est du HL.

----------


## 564.3

La VR, c'est moins fun sans la VR.

Faudrait un mod pour jouer sans dispositif de pointage ou analogique à Doom Eternal aussi. Clavier uniquement, et là les vrais se reconnaitront. Même si les combats sont nazes, ça permettra de profiter du codex  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> Le truc complètement fait à l'arrache rien que pour appuyer sur un bouton c'est super laborieux ou l'affichage qui se barre littéralement quand tu veux tourner. Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui vont se contenter de ça.


Le type explique (en commentaire de la video) que sa config' est en-dessous du minimum préconisé pour le jeu, et que c'est pour ça.




> La VR, c'est moins fun sans la VR.


 ::): 
Etonnant, non ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Apres, c'est qu'une première version d'un mod, des l'arrivé du SDK, je ne serais pas étonné de voir arriver des trucs mieux foutus, peut-être même avant.
> 
> Déjà quand on aura accès a l'éditeur de maps, on va surement voir débarquer des campagnes amateurs, il y'en aura peut-être quelques une de potables dans le lot.


Il y a deux déjà deux mini campagnes custom et un mode horde.

La communauté est ultra active et c'est bon signe je pense. Robo Recall aussi était ouvert aux mods et on a rien eu de fantastique malheureusement...

----------


## 564.3

Encore une interview intéressante des devs de HL:Alyx, sur le processus de level design.
https://www.roadtovr.com/valve-half-...-robin-walker/

On comprend mieux pourquoi c'est linéaire et qu'il y a plein de bordel partout dans les pièces  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs on attend toujours The Final Hours of Half Life: Alyx  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il y a deux déjà deux mini campagnes custom et un mode horde.
> 
> La communauté est ultra active et c'est bon signe je pense. Robo Recall aussi était ouvert aux mods et on a rien eu de fantastique malheureusement...


Ouais, Robo Recall avait déjà le SDK en day one (qui n'est autre que l'Unreal Engine SDK). D'ailleurs, avant de jouer à la version commerciale de Robo Recall sur mon Vive, j'ai pris l'UDK. Il y avait le premier chapitre de Robo Recall de dispo et n'avait pas de dépendances avec les API Oculus.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Après, il y a SDK, et éditeur de niveau/workshop. C'est deux choses différentes au fond, et si Valve a dit que le SDK arriverais probablement un jour, ils ont assuré qu'ils sont en train de travailler sur l'éditeur de niveaux. Ce qui devrais permettre des choses sympa, sans être forcément une équipe de programmeurs skillés. Le Workshop steam devrais également permettre de jouer avec pas mal de paramètres de la même manière, j'imagine.

----------


## malmoutt3

Tin, un peu en retard, je ne sais pas si c'est un spoiler ou pas, si on l'a déjà dit ici, mais pour les headcrab 

Spoiler Alert! 


il suffit de se baisser pour les laisser passer



 ::P: , c'est génial de jouer à chat avec eux, enfin quand il n'y a qu'un ou deux max, après c'est super chaud.
Je vais pas revenir sur les défaut de corps à corps, mais le jeu est quand même super fun sans les armes, quand on doit les utiliser on s'éclate également, et en plus le jeu est magnifique à certains endroits. Putin les vues sur le bâtiment aérien sont à chaque fois d'une beautée  ::love:: .
Cette ambiance est incroyable. Peut être un peu trop gore à mon goût, mais c'est l'univers qui veut ça.
Le type qui teste pour la première fois la VR avec ça doit prendre une immense claque.

Il manquait vraiment pas grand chose pour faire de ce jeu la tuerie absolue. Je crains le retour à la normal et aux autres jeux. Pour ceux qui l'ont finit, ça vous a fait quoi de revenir à votre bibliothèque de jeux ?

Sinon ce soir j'ai poussé les meubles du salon pour faire une aire de jeu d'à peu prés 3x4m, alors que généralement je suis autour de 2.5x3 et franchement, le roomscale de bonne taille ça change tout. Cela n'a rien à voir quand on peut bouger dans l'espace, la sensation de présence est décuplée. Jouer dans un hangar doit être une expérience quasi mystique. 
Je ne sais pas comment on va réussir à remédier à cette problématique, parce que la locomotion reste quand même le problème numéro un en VR.

Un dernier truc, vous voyez les petites plantes alien en forme de main qui tiennent une espèce de sphère dans leur gueule ? Vous avez compris à quoi ils servent ? C'est assez marrant, j'ai dû passer à coté de quelques-unes avant de comprendre leur utilité.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai tilté à la 2ème que j'ai croisé, parce que j'avais pas assez essayé sur la première.  :^_^:

----------


## Oyooh

> Le truc complètement fait à l'arrache rien que pour appuyer sur un bouton c'est super laborieux ou l'affichage qui se barre littéralement quand tu veux tourner. Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui vont se contenter de ça.


La maniabilité semble digne d'un surgeon simulator, quand on regarde la description des contrôles  ::O: 




> "{" and "}" - Moving the left controller up and down, in the movement mode of the left controller (right mouse button)
> Insert and Home - The movement of the controller forward and backward
> "U", "J", "H", "K" - Controllers rotation
> [...]






> Un dernier truc, vous voyez les petites plantes alien en forme de main qui tiennent une espèce de sphère dans leur gueule ? Vous avez compris à quoi ils servent ? C'est assez marrant, j'ai dû passer à coté de quelques-unes avant de comprendre leur utilité.




Spoiler Alert! 


On peut même les fixer au bout du pompe comme une grenade classique

----------


## ExPanda

> Un dernier truc, vous voyez les petites plantes alien en forme de main qui tiennent une espèce de sphère dans leur gueule ? Vous avez compris à quoi ils servent ? C'est assez marrant, j'ai dû passer à coté de quelques-unes avant de comprendre leur utilité.


J'avais l'impression que le jeu nous expliquait ce que c'était pourtant, comme il le fait à chaque fois qu'il amène un nouveau truc.  ::unsure:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Les grenades clignotent quand on les pointe, comme tout objet qu'on peut ramasser, du coup par reflexe on teste, on voit que ça vient pas avec les gants, on les chope à la main, et hop le tuto.




Quelqu'un a testé le premier (à ma connaissance) mod ?

https://github.com/Manello/hla_mod_XenThug/releases

----------


## 564.3

> J'avais l'impression que le jeu nous expliquait ce que c'était pourtant, comme il le fait à chaque fois qu'il amène un nouveau truc. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Les grenades clignotent quand on les pointe, comme tout objet qu'on peut ramasser, du coup par reflexe on teste, on voit que ça vient pas avec les gants, on les chope à la main, et hop le tuto.
> 
> ...


Ouais je ne me suis pas posé beaucoup de questions, ça m'avait semblé évident mais je crois que j'avais des souvenirs des HL aussi.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'aime bien leur réaction quand on leur gratouille le bide pour leur faire relacher l'attention, puis quand on leur a piqué la grenade.

Par contre je savais pas qu'on pouvait aussi les mettre sur le pompe. D'un autre coté je me suis baladé tout le jeu avec une grenade sur le pompe et je m'en suis jamais servi…



On parlait de ce mod un peu avant, mais personne ne semble l'avoir testé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il manquait vraiment pas grand chose pour faire de ce jeu la tuerie absolue. Je crains le retour à la normal et aux autres jeux. Pour ceux qui l'ont finit, ça vous a fait quoi de revenir à votre bibliothèque de jeux ?


Les gameplays sont tellement variés que ça ne me fait pas grand chose. Des fois j'ai quand même envie de relancer HL:Alyx pour me balader et voir ce que j'aurais raté, surtout après avoir lu des interviews et autres retours ici.

J'ai du me faire 3h de Boneworks depuis, et au moins autant de VTOL. Lundi on s'est fait 2h et quelques de Pavlov VR en multi aussi. Demain Iron Wolf VR.
Et bien sur du Dirt Rally 2.0 et Beat Saber entre les coups.

----------


## Kaede

Ca n'a rien de spécifique au jeu, mais il m'est arrivé un truc très bête mais amusant en combat.
Dans le jeu, je vais pour m'accroupir (derrière une caisse), et là, en fait, dans la vraie vie, je n'arrive pas à m'accroupir ! J'étais allé, à l'aveugle évidemment, et involontairement, jusqu'à un tabouret (que j'avais placé en bout d'aire de jeu) et j'étais en train de m'asseoir dessus  ::P:  Une meilleure surprise que de taper dans un mur !
Hum, bref.

J'en suis au chapitre 6, et j'ai la confirmation que les ennemis ne sont vraiment pas très aggressifs en normal. Normal, me direz-vous. J'ai eu droit à une grenade pour me débusquer, une fois, mais ils prennent bien leur temps.
Mais mon setup de jeu est tellement à la ramasse (quelques décrochages du framerate, et espace très insuffisant) que ça vaut mieux comme ça. Les rares fois où je me suis un peu emballé en jouant à des jeux (parce que vraiment _trop_ pris dans le feu de l'action, des fois des gestes brusques, etc.), j'ai frôlé les catastrophes.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'aime bien leur réaction quand on leur gratouille le bide pour leur faire relacher l'attention, puis quand on leur a piqué la grenade.
> 
> 
> 
> Les gameplays sont tellement variés que ça ne me fait pas grand chose. Des fois j'ai quand même envie de relancer HL:Alyx pour me balader et voir ce que j'aurais raté, surtout après avoir lu des interviews et autres retours ici.
> 
> ...


Pour la plante, je ne fais pas du tout comme toi.


Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai essayé de le prendre à la main, ça ne marchait pas, j'ai lâché l'affaire. Et puis j'en ai croisé une autre, j'ai fait un mouvement vif pour lui piquer la grenade, et à mon grand étonnement je l'ai eu



Pour le reste, tu prends bien ton pied toi  ::happy2:: . Perso j'ai bien envie de me relancer Onward après tout ces gunfights.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour la plante, je ne fais pas du tout comme toi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> j'ai essayé de le prendre à la main, ça ne marchait pas, j'ai lâché l'affaire. Et puis j'en ai croisé une autre, j'ai fait un mouvement vif pour lui piquer la grenade, et à mon grand étonnement je l'ai eu
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais je fais aussi ça parfois avec la plante, mais je préfère la méthode douce.

Sinon pour les autres jeux, j'ai du backlog en plus.
Notamment finir The Exorcist: Legion, pour voir si c'est HL:Alyx qui était bien dosé ou si c'est moi qui me suis endurci  ::ninja::

----------


## Shamanix

> Quelqu'un a testé le premier (à ma connaissance) mod ?
> 
> https://github.com/Manello/hla_mod_XenThug/releases


Oui moi, c'est encore assez buggé et mal foutu sur plusieurs points (les respawn des ennemies et les distributeurs de munitions/soins/etc...), mais ça a le mérite d'offrir un vrais chalenge, peut être même un peut trop actuellement, a voir si ce sera mis a jours et équilibré plus tard.

----------


## Kaede

J'en suis à Jeff ... c'est la cata en ce qui me concerne.
C'est _génial_, ça aucun doute, mais _pour moi_, injouable. J'ai environ 1m*2m pour jouer, c'est juste pas possible, dans ce chapitre on passe son temps à actionner / suivre du bras des trucs avec la pression du temps donc on est stressé/pressé, ça ne peut pas fonctionner avec si peu de marge de manoeuvre.
Peut-être je finirai le chapitre chez un pote (qui a un peu + de place), peut-être que j'insisterai d'ici là ... ça m'a suffit pour quitter le jeu, à la fois captivé et frustré, au bout d'1/2h de jeu.
C'est peu de dire que malgré mon appréciation du jeu, je rage de jouer dans d'aussi mauvaises conditions.

 ::cry::

----------


## Erokh

Je dois être à 2mx1,5m, et j'ai pas été gêné.
Je l'ai joué à coup de 

Spoiler Alert! 


lancers de bouteilles pour faire diversion

----------


## Kaede

Oui je fais pareil, c'est assez indispensable, je crois.

En fait on fait le même genre de trucs que dans le reste du jeu, genre suivre les circuits électriques, etc.
C'est juste que la pression me rend maladroit / brusque, je suis pas 100% posé comme d'habitude à recentrer la camera (en passant par le dash) tout le temps, résultat je passe mon temps à me battre contre mon environnement réel.
Faudra que je bourrine sur l'accès au dash et la pause éventuellement, mais tu parles d'une manière de se pourrir le jeu (je passe déjà beaucoup trop fréquemment par le dash à mon goût).

Je devrais peut-être utiliser le traçage de l'air de jeu en surimpression (sol / murs transparents) sinon, tout simplement ? Jusqu'ici j'ai toujours joué sans, quel que soit le jeu.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Je devrais peut-être utiliser le traçage de l'air de jeu en surimpression (sol / murs transparents) sinon, tout simplement ? Jusqu'ici j'ai toujours joué sans, quel que soit le jeu.


Ah, tu n'utilise pas le Guardian? (quel matériel tu as au fait?) C'est quand même bien pratique. Tu peux régler sa sensibilité avec Oculus, de manière a ce que la grille apparaisse quand tu est proche de la toucher, ou uniquement quand tu la dépasse.

----------


## Kaede

Oculus Rift S.

Non je ne me sers pas de Guardian, ça va peut-être être le moment en effet.
Pour les jeux VR c'est pas aussi bien / mieux d'utiliser le système (similaire ?) intégré à Steam VR par contre, puisque c'est ce qu'utilise le jeu ?

Je rajoute une question à la liste : je n'arrive pas à recentrer la vue via le soft Oculus une fois dans Alyx, ça n'a aucun effet. Ca fonctionne dans Beat Saber (que je lance via Steam mais en mode natif Oculus via ligne de commande) mais pas Alyx. C'est pas très gênant mais ça me manque un peu. Je n'utilise pas assez Steam VR pour savoir si c'est "normal".

Et puisque ça parle technique : plus tôt, je me plaignais d'un problème de son qui saute que j'avais de temps en temps. 'Sais pas pourquoi, mais ça semble disparu pour de bon, je n'y ai pas eu droit pendant mes dernières parties, youpi !

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Pour les jeux VR c'est pas aussi bien / mieux d'utiliser le système (similaire ?) intégré à Steam VR par contre ?


Aucune idée, jamais utilisé celui-là. Le guardian fonctionne très bien et est très facile a mettre en place, de plus, il enregistre ton espace de jeu une bonne fois pour toutes.

Pour recentrer la vue je peux pas trop t'aider non plus, mais malgré un espace de jeu relativement conséquent (3m*2m), il m'arrive de déclencher le guardian en me retrouvant dans les coins, mais dans ce cas, je me "recentre" physiquement pour disposer à nouveau de ma liberté de mouvement ^^ (j'utilise le déplacement continu, mais pendant les gunfights en particulier, j'ai tendance a jouer accroupi avec les couverts et me déplacer physiquement)

----------


## Kaede

Merci, bah, je vais tester Guardian.
Avec, je devrais mieux pouvoir anticiper mes mouvements, et le besoin de me recentrer IRL devrait moins se faire sentir (et pas besoin d'accéder au dash surtout !).
Je teste ça la prochaine session  ::):

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Oculus Rift S.
> 
> Et puisque ça parle technique : plus tôt, je me plaignais d'un problème de son qui saute que j'avais de temps en temps. 'Sais pas pourquoi, mais ça semble disparu pour de bon, je n'y ai pas eu droit pendant mes dernières parties, youpi !


Sur ce point, j’utilisai au début les haut-parleurs intégrés Oculus, puis des écouteurs intra, mais depuis quelque temps, j'ai changé d'oreilles (je suis un peu sourd  ::P:  ) et j'ai désormais le streaming Bluetooth direct depuis le PC dans les aides auditives! (Marvel Phonak) Ca change tout coté immersion, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être dedans  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Non je ne me sers pas de Guardian, ça va peut-être être le moment en effet.
> Pour les jeux VR c'est pas aussi bien / mieux d'utiliser le système (similaire ?) intégré à Steam VR par contre, puisque c'est ce qu'utilise le jeu ?


Wow y en a qui vivent dangereusement, même avec le guardian/chaperone ça m'arrive de foutre des coups dans mes limites IRL.
Sinon j'ai une marque permanente au sol au centre de ma zone de jeu, je la regarde de temps en temps quand je suis un peu paumé.

Guardian / chaperone c'est la même chose, utilises le mieux intégré pour ton matos.
Il y a peut-être plus d'options dans SteamVR, surtout avec OVR Advanced Settings, mais je ne connais pas bien le système d'Oculus.

----------


## Erokh

> Je devrais peut-être utiliser le traçage de l'air de jeu en surimpression (sol / murs transparents) sinon, tout simplement ? Jusqu'ici j'ai toujours joué sans, quel que soit le jeu.


Alors moi je joue en déplacements fluides, ça change peut-été la manière dont on aborde les choses. Je n'ai utilisé le cash que du quand il était obligatoire.

Faudra que je teste ce fonctionner en dash, ça me forcera peut-être à plus utiliser le room scale. Mais j'ai pris l'habitude de rester pas mal immobile en VR. Je bouge très peu les pieds, et je vérifie souvent la position par rapport aux lumières pour le recentrer/réorienter.

A part ça, tu DOIS activer les lumières virtuelles. Perso j'utilise uniquement celles de mon wmr, qui sont suffisantes même si certainement perfectibles. Sérieux t'as clairement jamais joué à gorn pour te poser ce genre de question  ::mellow:: .

Active les limites oculus, ce sont à mon avis les plus adaptées à ton mais, et elles seront valables dans tous les jeux sans exception.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Perso, le dash, je ne l'utilise que pour les parties obligatoires, pour aller plus vite en backtracking (ce qui est rare), et il me donne l'impression de "tricher" en gunfight. La seule fois ou je l'ai utilisé en gunfight c'était pour choper une meilleure position de tir en sprintant à découvert et ça m'a effectivement donné l'impression de tricher en dashant rapidement plutôt qu'en continu ou je me serait fait allumer.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Bon, je viens de finir Half-Life Alyx. Cet ending  ::O:  Je veux la suite! ou est-ce qu'on préco?

----------


## malmoutt3

C'est vrai que le dash ou téléportation donnent l'impression de tricher dans les gunfights. Perso le roomscale, c'est à dire bouger dans l'espace, c'est le must absolu. En plus ça augmente clairement la présence.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Revenons sur un sujet plus sérieux, les chapeaux.
> On peut mettre un plot sur la tête , et les chapeaux servent à quelque chose en jeu. Voici une vidéo qui apportent pas mal d'éléments de réponses sur le gameplay, ne cliquez pas si vous voulez garder des surprises au hasard d'une partie
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya d'autres vidéos dans cette série "mythbusters" d'Alyx et j'ai appris plein de trucs! Maintenant j'ai envie de refaire un run pour les essayer  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> Sérieux t'as clairement jamais joué à gorn pour te poser ce genre de question .


Je l'ai lancé une fois, mais au bout de 5 minutes j'ai frôlé la catastrophe et conclu que j'allais démolir mes membres et mon mobilier  ::P: 
Je l'ai donc mis de côté. Comme Superhot VR, c'est un jeu que je réserve pour y jouer chez les amis (pour démolir leur mobilier à eux, pas fou).
Mais oui : jeu full scale ou pas, ça dispense pas de prendre des précautions  ::):

----------


## Brice2010

> Comme Superhot VR,


Justement, dans Superhot tu es tellement statique et tu ne te déplaces qu'à l'extrème ralenti que je trouve ça hyper bien pour commencer à apprendre le room scaling et la gestion de son espace.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

::O: 





https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ha.../1100-6475051/

 :Sweat:  "Fast headcrab". Je crois j'aurais mouru  :Sweat:  "Fast zombie"  :Sweat: 



> "Almost immediately we cut the fast headcrab and the fast zombie from Half-Life 2," Casali said. "The shock of having that guy come around the corner and latch onto you before you'd even know what was going on was just too much."


Les mods et l'éditeur de niveau à venir  :Bave:

----------


## malmoutt3

Franchement, un mode difficile qui augmente la difficulté par un autre moyen que l'augmentation des hp, je dirais pas non. Par exemple, augmenter le nombre et la vitesse des ennemis, ça serait génial. Si en plus on ajoute le corps à corps et les armes de mêlée voir les stealth kill, alors   ::love::

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Franchement, un mode difficile qui augmente la difficulté par un autre moyen que l'augmentation des hp, je dirais pas non. Par exemple, augmenter le nombre et la vitesse des ennemis, ça serait génial. Si en plus on ajoute le corps à corps et les armes de mêlée voir les stealth kill, alors


Ca doit pas être extrêmement dur à faire, en plus, vu que la base est déjà là (et même les ennemis "avancés" comme le fast headcrabs ont leurs fichiers de prêts). Après, l'équilibrage, c'est une autre affaire mais bon, c'est pour se marrer et le challenge!  ::P:

----------


## malmoutt3

Bientôt j'espère !

Sinon un petit morceau de l'OST, qui bien qu'assez discrète, réserve quelques beaux moments.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Les mods et l'éditeur de niveau à venir


C'est prévu ?  ::o:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> C'est prévu ?


oui!



http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/120364...de-niveaux.htm




> Maintenant que le jeu est terminé; c'est l'objectif de l'équipe . Il y aura bientôt plus d'informations à ce sujet, mais nous y travaillons. Désolé, je n'ai pas de date de sortie, mais je suis sûr qu'il y aura bientôt plus de communications. La majeure partie de la semaine dernière a été consacrée aux patchs et au support technique.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> oui!
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/20/17/tpg3.jpg
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/120364...de-niveaux.htm


C'est une super bonne nouvelle. Vu la créativité des moddeurs et de la popularité de la franchise on peut s'attendre à des trucs fantastiques  :^_^:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon je viens de "finir" la première partie de l'hotel. Putain mais pourquoi je joue encore à ce jeu? Je ne sais pas si j'ai eu un bug, ou si le jeu a été clément avec moi, mais je n'ai pas eu de musique angoissante lorsqu'on on a  coupé le courant et qu'on doit remonter les 3 étages pour passer le bouclier combine

On a beau savoir que c'est scripté et qu'on ne risque "rien". Mais putain quelle angoisse. 


Du coup, je suis sorti et je viens de détacher les câbles en tirant dessus

Je dois faire quoi maintenant? j'ai l'impression que j'ai loupé un truc ou la suite n'est pas super claire.

----------


## 564.3

> Je dois faire quoi maintenant? j'ai l'impression que j'ai loupé un truc ou la suite n'est pas super claire.


De ce que je me rappelle (attention, super précis)  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut ouvrir ou activer un truc à l'intérieur du machin où étaient connectés les cables.



J'ai quand même mis une balise spoiler mais c'était pas super nécessaire vu la qualité de l'information. Enfin ça devrait aider, je crois que j'ai aussi passé quelques minutes en me demandant quoi faire.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui il faut faire ça.
C'est pas super évident car c'est une poignée toute con un peu noyée, mais le machin à ouvrir est en plein milieu quand même.

----------


## Erokh

Ayé, fini le jeu!! En une grosse quinzaine d'heures je crois.

Alors que dire... C'est compliqué, au final.
Du coup je vais essayer de lister les + et les -, comme un débile :
+ Les graphismes
+ Les interactions avec pleins de petits objets
+ La fluidité/le naturel de la plupart de ces interactions. On sent vraiment que valve a bossé sur cette partie interactivité
+ L'ambiance
+ Half-Life putain!!
+ Les guns

- ça manque d'arènes/environnements larges (un peu comme la station de train)
- les ennemis assez peu nombreux au final, et les gunfights un peu mous du gland (lié à des ennemis très statiques)
- les interactions finalement très peu utiles
- fouiller des tiroirs pour chopper des résines  ::|: 
- les "énigmes" plutôt répétitives
- les "russels" finalement assez limités.
- la gestion du rattrapage des objets avec les gants. C'est beaucoup trop assisté et ça rend très artificiel
- le gameplay de fin, complètement pourri. C'est là que ai du mourrir le plus de fois, à cause de l'imprécision de mes wmr.
- pas de corps à corps!

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Alors moi aussi j'ai un - qui me taraude: la capacité du shotgun semi-auto d'Alyx devrait être de 3, voire 4 cartouches dans le magasin tubulaire maximum, vu sa longueur par rapport à celle de la cartouche  :tired:  (et plutôt 3 en comptant la place du ressort, donc 3+1 et non 6+1)



voilà, ça devait être dit.  :tired:

----------


## ExPanda

> Ayé, fini le jeu!! En une grosse quinzaine d'heures je crois.
> 
> Alors que dire... C'est compliqué, au final.
> Du coup je vais essayer de lister les + et les -, comme un débile :
> + Les graphismes
> + Les interactions avec pleins de petits objets
> + La fluidité/le naturel de la plupart de ces interactions. On sent vraiment que valve a bossé sur cette partie interactivité
> + L'ambiance
> + Half-Life putain!!
> ...


Assez d'accord avec toi, sauf sur les gants.
Le fait de pouvoir choper des objets comme ça est une super idée pour la VR, qui remplace bien le fait de simplement passer sur un objet ou cliquer dessus pour le prendre dans un jeu classique. C'est pratique de pas avoir à se baisser et ça doit simplifier pas mal le jeu pour ceux qui jouent assis. Les gants font partie du kit de base et on les utilise de façon naturelle tout le temps, je vois pas ce qu'il faudrait de plus, à part peut-être un peu plus d'énigmes où on est obligé de s'en servir pour choper un truc, c'est vrai que c'est pas souvent que c'est obligatoire, c'est plus pour du bonus.

Concernant "le gameplay de fin", tu parles de la tourelle contre le strider ?
Même à l'Index avec les knuckles je l'ai pas trouvé super précis et pratique ce passage.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon par contre, gros coup de gueule sur les knuckles, car je galère vraimen à changer d'arme. Je n'ai rien touché à la conf de base, mais j'ai démarré le jeu sur Oculus et je le continue sur l'Index.

Et pour changer d'arme, je dois pencher mon bras vers le bas et le côté, et toucher le touchpad vers le bas. Mais c'est super aléatoire et 9fois/10 je prends un item que je ne veux pas. Y'a moyen d'affecter l'inventaire des armes à un bouton? Ou alors ya une manip que j'ai loupé et qui expliqué au début du jeu?

----------


## Erokh

> Assez d'accord avec toi, sauf sur les gants.
> Le fait de pouvoir choper des objets comme ça est une super idée pour la VR, qui remplace bien le fait de simplement passer sur un objet ou cliquer dessus pour le prendre dans un jeu classique. C'est pratique de pas avoir à se baisser et ça doit simplifier pas mal le jeu pour ceux qui jouent assis. Les gants font partie du kit de base et on les utilise de façon naturelle tout le temps, je vois pas ce qu'il faudrait de plus, à part peut-être un peu plus d'énigmes où on est obligé de s'en servir pour choper un truc, c'est vrai que c'est pas souvent que c'est obligatoire, c'est plus pour du bonus.
> 
> Concernant "le gameplay de fin", tu parles de la tourelle contre le strider ?
> Même à l'Index avec les knuckles je l'ai pas trouvé super précis et pratique ce passage.


Je suis d'accord que les gants sont pratiques pour aller choper des objets et je remets pas en cause EUR présence. Au contraire: je les trouve trop limités.j'aurais aimé qu'on puisse aussi jeter des truc avec, qu'ils soient un peu plus directionnels en fait. En gros, qu'ils nous donnent un pouvoir de télékinésie. Après je comprends aussi que niveau gameplay et précision, on est limités par le geste qu'on fait.

Pour le passage de fin, je parle du dernier couloir, où on doit 

Spoiler Alert! 


 dégommer du combine à coup de grenade en gravité 0

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je suis d'accord que les gants sont pratiques pour aller choper des objets et je remets pas en cause EUR présence. Au contraire: je les trouve trop limités.j'aurais aimé qu'on puisse aussi jeter des truc avec, qu'ils soient un peu plus directionnels en fait. En gros, qu'ils nous donnent un pouvoir de télékinésie. Après je comprends aussi que niveau gameplay et précision, on est limités par le geste qu'on fait.
> 
> Pour le passage de fin, je parle du dernier couloir, où on doit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  dégommer du combine à coup de grenade en gravité 0


J'aurai plutôt dit 

Spoiler Alert! 


tuer du combine à coup de Kaméha / Hadoken

.  ::ninja::  Et n'empêche ça marche bien.

----------


## nodulle

Pour le coup des gants, je pense que c'est simplement qu'ils ont voulu donner une explication au fait de pouvoir ramasser les objets à distance. Je ne pense pas qu'il faille aller chercher plus loin que ça. Et comme ça s’intègre bien dans l'univers du jeu où il y a déjà le gravitygun... Et que en plus ça permettait d'y coller 2-3 info. 
Après en effet, pourquoi pas y ajouter l'effet inverse ? Mais comme il n'y a pas de corps à corps, que frapper avec des objets ne produits pas de dégâts, ça ne servirait malheureusement pas à grand chose dans l'état actuel. Mais peut-être que dans Alyx 2, Russel nous présentera la V2 de ses gants avec un gameplay qui irait avec !  ::w00t::

----------


## 564.3

> Bon par contre, gros coup de gueule sur les knuckles, car je galère vraimen à changer d'arme. Je n'ai rien touché à la conf de base, mais j'ai démarré le jeu sur Oculus et je le continue sur l'Index.
> 
> Et pour changer d'arme, je dois pencher mon bras vers le bas et le côté, et toucher le touchpad vers le bas. Mais c'est super aléatoire et 9fois/10 je prends un item que je ne veux pas. Y'a moyen d'affecter l'inventaire des armes à un bouton? Ou alors ya une manip que j'ai loupé et qui expliqué au début du jeu?


Je ne comprends pas bien ton problème, normalement tu mets le doigts sur le touchpad, fais un petit mouvement de la main dans la direction de l'arme souhaitée et relache le touchpad.
Il sert simplement de bouton pour déclencher le menu contextuel, je n'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait une zone où fallait toucher en particulier.

Ceci dit au début ça me gênait aussi de ne pas avoir un feedback précis de la marge que j'ai pour faire la section, j'aurais aimé un curseur ou un truc abstrait en plus du highlight de zone. Mais j'ai rapidement oublié cette histoire, donc je suppose que je m'y suis fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aurai plutôt dit tuer du combine à coup de Kaméha / Hadoken.  Et n'empêche ça marche bien.


Parfois ça a tendance à choper un peu les trucs à coté vu qu'il n'y a pas de point de visée et une sorte d'assistance automagique, mais j'ai aussi trouvé que ça marchait plutôt bien.

----------


## ExPanda

> Et pour changer d'arme, je dois pencher mon bras vers le bas et le côté, et toucher le touchpad vers le bas. Mais c'est super aléatoire et 9fois/10 je prends un item que je ne veux pas. Y'a moyen d'affecter l'inventaire des armes à un bouton? Ou alors ya une manip que j'ai loupé et qui expliqué au début du jeu?


Bizarre, ça marche pas comme ça "normalement".
T'as essayé d'appuyer au milieu du touchpad et aller dans la direction de l'arme avec la manette ?




> Je suis d'accord que les gants sont pratiques pour aller choper des objets et je remets pas en cause EUR présence. Au contraire: je les trouve trop limités.j'aurais aimé qu'on puisse aussi jeter des truc avec, qu'ils soient un peu plus directionnels en fait. En gros, qu'ils nous donnent un pouvoir de télékinésie. Après je comprends aussi que niveau gameplay et précision, on est limités par le geste qu'on fait.
> 
> Pour le passage de fin, je parle du dernier couloir, où on doit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  dégommer du combine à coup de grenade en gravité 0


Ah.
Oui on peut regretter de pas avoir plus pousser le truc, mais je pense qu'ils ont leur raison d'en être restés là. Ce qui me gênait surtout c'est que tu les as mis dans les moins pour ce qu'ils ne font pas, alors que perso pour moi c'est un gros plus du jeu. Un petit truc tout con de gameplay mais qui va grave manquer dans les autres jeux où il sera pas, pour ramasser des objets ça en devient intuitif, rapide et pratique, c'est du génie.


Pour la scène dont tu parles j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu de soucis particulier à ce moment-là. Le tracking joue peut-être ouais.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oki donc en fait, les touchpad des Knuckles sont "clickables"...C'est tout de suite plus pratique pour choisir son arme  ::trollface:: 

Et j'ai en plus trouvé la commande du machin a activer qui fait s'ouvrir le truc avec le bidule dedans.

----------


## Erokh

> Bizarre, ça marche pas comme ça "normalement".
> T'as essayé d'appuyer au milieu du touchpad et aller dans la direction de l'arme avec la manette ?
> 
> Ah.
> Oui on peut regretter de pas avoir plus pousser le truc, mais je pense qu'ils ont leur raison d'en être restés là. Ce qui me gênait surtout c'est que tu les as mis dans les moins pour ce qu'ils ne font pas, alors que perso pour moi c'est un gros plus du jeu. Un petit truc tout con de gameplay mais qui va grave manquer dans les autres jeux où il sera pas, pour ramasser des objets ça en devient intuitif, rapide et pratique, c'est du génie.
> 
> 
> Pour la scène dont tu parles j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu de soucis particulier à ce moment-là. Le tracking joue peut-être ouais.


Le tracking joue à mort, comme pour tous les lancers. Et à chaque fois avec les WMR c'est la croix et la bannière. Pourtant HL:Alyx est le jeu que j'ai fait qui gère le mieux les lancers

Pour les gants, ce que j'ai mis en moins c'est la sur-assistance: quand j'attire un objet  moi, il a parfois des trajectoires bizarres pour arriver à moi; il va même se téléporter de temps en temps pour arriver dans ma main.

----------


## ExPanda

C'est vrai qu'avec l'assistance ce sont plus des gants aimantés et magiques qui ramènent les objets que de "vrais" gravity gloves.  ::P: 
Du coup avec des WMR à part le moment dont tu parles sur la fin, ça va quand même avec les grenades et tout ? Ils avaient l'air d'avoir bien bossé tous les supports.




> Oki donc en fait, les touchpad des Knuckles sont "clickables"...C'est tout de suite plus pratique pour choisir son arme 
> 
> Et j'ai en plus trouvé la commande du machin a activer qui fait s'ouvrir le truc avec le bidule dedans.


Ah ben voilà.
Cool si t'as trouvé le truc pour ouvrir le fameux machin, t'as pas fini de voir des choses.  ::ninja::

----------


## Erokh

> C'est vrai qu'avec l'assistance ce sont plus des gants aimantés et magiques qui ramènent les objets que de "vrais" gravity gloves. 
> Du coup avec des WMR à part le moment dont tu parles sur la fin, ça va quand même avec les grenades et tout ? Ils avaient l'air d'avoir bien bossé tous les supports.


Globalement, ouais. C'est la meilleure gestion de lancer que j'aie vu en vr. Loiiiiiin devant gorn et superhot.

Mais les wmr se trainent quand même une putain d'épine à la manette sur ces actions là. Il est impossible de faire un lancer à plus d'1,5m. Et pour les quelQues lancers à grande distance que j'ai tentés, le casque a perdu le tracking et la grenade a atterri à mes pieds  ::|:

----------


## zorglub1422

Hello,
Comment se fait-il que j'ai ce jeu dans ma bibliothèque, c'est gratos ? C'est parce que j'ai acheté un Index l'an passé ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Hello,
> Comment se fait-il que j'ai ce jeu dans ma bibliothèque, c'est gratos ? C'est parce que j'ai acheté un Index l'an passé ?


Oui, c'est offert avec l'Index (casque, ou les controlleurs ou le kit complet).

----------


## zorglub1422

Oki, merci.

ed :
Je comprends que ça cartonne.

----------


## Kaede

Ayé, je l'ai fini.
C'était globalement super, et pourtant j'ai pas joué dans de bonnes conditions (R9 Fury (GPU en-dessous des specs mini), et trop peu d'espace pour en profiter). C'est peu dire que ça donne envie que d'autres éditeurs se lancent et développent des jeux aussi ambitieux en terme de budget / d'échelle.

----------


## Babybel

Désolé si déjà évoqué mais je n'ai pas parcouru le thread par peur du spoiler : est-ce normal d'avoir des textures type mur vraiment très laide en Ultra ? D'ailleurs je ne perçois aucune différence entre Low et Ultra pour la qualité des textures...(je parle bien de l'option dédié dans le menu avancé)

----------


## vectra

Je ne veux pas dire de bêtises, mais sur Oculus, la qualité (super/under sampling) est ajustée automatiquement selon la puissance de la machine, même si certains réglages restent à portée de l'utilisateur.
Là on est sur un jeu steam, mais peut-être qu'un tel auto-tuning est à l'oeuvre également??

----------


## Babybel

J'ai une 2080 Super et un 3700x donc ça me ferait chier  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai une 2080 Super et un 3700x donc ça me ferait chier


Arf y en a qui rigolent pas  :;): 
J'ai pas remarqué ces textures, mais j'aurais déjà aimé ne pas avoir de reprojection par moments…
Éventuellement si t'as une ref précise et pas trop loin d'un début de chapitre je pourrais comparer.

----------


## Babybel

Veux bien  :;): 



Spoiler Alert! 


Textures particulièrement dégueulasses chez moi ici, vers 1:15:35 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnzjqoSA8dk. Les coins du mur sont vraiment low rez

----------


## 564.3

> Veux bien 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Textures particulièrement dégueulasses chez moi ici, vers 1:15:35 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnzjqoSA8dk. Les coins du mur sont vraiment low rez


Mmh je ne suis pas bien sur desquels tu parles. Ceux en brique vers la porte ? Éventuellement si tu pouvais faire un screenshot, et j'en fais un au même endroit.

----------


## ExPanda

Si c'est juste sur certaines textures en particulier, c'est pas simplement que celles-ci sont plus moches que les autres de base ? Ça m'étonnerait pas qu'elles n'aient pas toutes la même définition.

Ma 5700 XT ayant claqué j'ai remonté ma Vega, et à part qu'elle galère parfois un peu alors que ça restait fluide tout le temps avant, je n'ai rien remarqué de flagrant à baisser les réglages,

----------


## 564.3

Bon ça y est, l'éditeur de niveaux et outils associés sont sortis (en beta), et le workshop Steam du jeu est ouvert.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/546...62298552654078




> You can create new levels, models, textures, and animations for Half-Life: Alyx
> [...]
> Want to make your own VR physics sandbox or a giant Rube Goldberg machine? Design a new combat encounter featuring a dozen Combine soldiers at once? What about creating the world's longest Multitool puzzle, or imagining a whole new district of City 17?


On va voir ce que la communauté va nous sortir  :Bave: 

Faudra encore attendre d'autres outils pour des choses qui vont plus loin (sans bricoler), mais c'est déjà pas mal  :;): 

Et en passant, la version Linux est sortie  :Cigare:

----------


## Couillu

Yes ! Ça y est ça va chier ! :D j'ai trop hâte !

Pourquoi tu dis qu'il faudrait d'autres outils pour des choses qui vont plus loin ? Y'a pas tout ce qu'il faut là ?

----------


## 564.3

> Yes ! Ça y est ça va chier ! :D j'ai trop hâte !
> 
> Pourquoi tu dis qu'il faudrait d'autres outils pour des choses qui vont plus loin ? Y'a pas tout ce qu'il faut là ?


Pour bricoler la logique plus en profondeur et changer le gameplay. Il y a peut être pas mal de paramètres qui sont accessibles et du scripting évolué, mais genre ajouter un plugin.
Enfin on verra, je n'ai pas vraiment regardé comment c'était foutu.

----------


## Hideo

> Yes ! Ça y est ça va chier ! :D j'ai trop hâte !
> 
> Pourquoi tu dis qu'il faudrait d'autres outils pour des choses qui vont plus loin ? Y'a pas tout ce qu'il faut là ?


C'est la difference entre un SDK (qu'on a pas encore) et des Modding tools. 
Sans le SDK on ne peut pas sortir de jeu en dehors d'Alyx lui meme, on doit forcement passer par les binaries du jeu "parent". 
Et la raison pour ca c'est parce qu’on a pas access au "coeur" du jeu, seulement aux outils qui nous permettent de l'utiliser. On peut ajouter des models, maps, textures etc mais on peut pas changer comment ces derniers sont geres. 
Impossible d'implementer un multi-joueur non plus par exemple. Avec un SDK on pourrait.

----------


## ExPanda

> Bon ça y est, l'éditeur de niveaux et outils associés sont sortis (en beta), et le workshop Steam du jeu est ouvert.
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/546...62298552654078


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Oyooh

SDK ou pas, les moddeurs commencent déjà à faire des trucs cool, il y déjà un type qui est en train d'ajouter un *sabre laser*

----------


## Couillu

J'ai commencé le mod Garage master, c'est sympas de retourner buter du combine/zombie et y'a des ajouts sympas : un nouveau mini jeu à l'omni tool, les mines de proximité, des soldats d'HL²...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vu que le sdk vient d'arriver je vais profiter pour essayer de finir ce jeu...Mais j'ai l'impression que j'arrive au fameux chapitre se déroulant dans la distillerie...Et vu mon niveau de trouille sur le jeu en général, j'ai peur de ne pas y arriver...

----------


## 564.3

> Vu que le sdk vient d'arriver je vais profiter pour essayer de finir ce jeu...Mais j'ai l'impression que j'arrive au fameux chapitre se déroulant dans la distillerie...Et vu mon niveau de trouille sur le jeu en général, j'ai peur de ne pas y arriver...


Attends un mod avec des gros nounours qui veulent faire des bisous, sinon  ::ninja:: 
Faut pas trop se rater sur le design, parce que ça pourrait être pire en jouant sur les souvenirs d'enfance corrompus  :Emo:

----------


## ExPanda

> Vu que le sdk vient d'arriver je vais profiter pour essayer de finir ce jeu...Mais j'ai l'impression que j'arrive au fameux chapitre se déroulant dans la distillerie...Et vu mon niveau de trouille sur le jeu en général, j'ai peur de ne pas y arriver...


T'inquiètes, c'est pas si pire au final.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> T'inquiètes, c'est pas si pire au final.


Coco, tu parles à quelqu'un qui a flippé durant le tutoriel de Lone Echo hein. Quand tu apprends à te servir de la lampe...

----------


## 564.3

Nan mais c'est vrai que quand on est arrivé jusque là, ça devrait aller.
Après il y a potentiellement des sensibilités différentes.

----------


## ExPanda

> Coco, tu parles à quelqu'un qui a flippé durant le tutoriel de Lone Echo hein. Quand tu apprends à te servir de la lampe...


Belle performance effectivement.

Dis-toi quand même qu'une fois arrivé ici, tu as déjà passé les trucs les plus flippants. Dans la distillerie la menace est clairement identifiée et impossible à perdre de vue.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Tiens y a un patch Half-Life: Alyx Update 1.4

J'ai toujours pas relancé le jeu, mais ce WE je vais y faire un petit tours au moins pour jouer avec les nouvelles bouteilles  :;): 



Sinon les outils de modding ont l'air d'aller assez loin quand même:



> Added core functionality required for Lua scripting and added some Alyx-specific script bindings for querying VR controller input and creating nav mesh paths from entity scripts


J'ai pas encore testé de mods, mais si vous en repérez de vraiment super cools hésitez pas à partager.

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai testé quelques maps de la commu, bien sympas:
- *Crash course*
- *Mine break*
- *Space port* (Jolie map, mais contient quelques bugs bloquants, du genre décor invisible :/)
- Et j'ai déjà fait 3 ou 4 maps des packs "*Combine presence*": ce sont les maps d'un concours. Celles que j'ai testé étaient cool.
Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester *City 17 : Breakout*, mais elle a l'air très bien.

En tout cas, tout ça annonce du très bon!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'attends vraiment les premiers mods coop/multi.

----------


## ExPanda

> 


Jeu du millénaire.  ::lol::

----------


## vectra

C'est quand-même énorme...

----------


## 564.3

> Jeu du millénaire.


Héhé c'est ce que je me suis dit en voyant la vidéo.

Hier j'ai chargé ce niveau spécifiquement, parce qu'il y a plein de bouteilles et j'aime bien l'ambiance de cette salle. Les liquides varient selon si c'est de la bière, de la vodka, etc.
C'est surtout frustrant de pas pouvoir les décapsuler et s'en siffler 2-3, j'ai tout pété  :Boom: 

Puis j'ai continué à faire le con dans le niveau, jusqu'au moment ou je suis tombé de 2m (vault par dessus la rambarde) et mort directe…

----------


## Darth

Vivement un mod type pavlov jeu du couteau mais avec des bouteilles pleines.

----------


## Pounure

> Vivement un mod type pavlov jeu du couteau mais avec des bouteilles pleines.


haha ouai ca serait bon ca
d'ici un petit moment il devrait sortir de sacré mod sur ce jeu

----------


## Enclaver

> Vivement un mod type pavlov jeu du couteau mais avec des bouteilles pleines.


Vivement un mod qui permettrait de le faire sans casque.  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Ça existe déjà, et ça a l'air naze.



Faudra vraiment que les gens comprennent que la VR c'est pas juste un contrôleur différent.  ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Par contre, se serait top, d'avoir les armes d'Half Life 2 en VR. Curieux de voir si les dévs ont prévu le rechargement des armes.

----------


## Enclaver

> Ça existe déjà, et ça a l'air naze.
> 
> 
> 
> Faudra vraiment que les gens comprennent que la VR c'est pas juste un contrôleur différent.


C'est clair que HL Alyx a été conçu pour la VR, le rythme, la réaction des ennemis, l'interaction avec le décor, etc. et l'ayant essayé je vois mal comment certaines scènes pourraient bien fonctionner.

Maintenant, en toute honnêteté comme on peut pas regarder son pote jouer ni le faire quand on a pas de casque ou qu'on est pas fan de l'expérience, oui un mode sans VR je l'avoue même si l'expérience est très altéré m'aguiche parce que j'ai juste envie de voir les décors, les monstres, un peu l'ambiance de city 17, etc plutôt que regarder une vidéo YouTube.  ::(: 

Si ça "marche" je suis preneur.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, je viens de croiser Jeff. Le début ca va encore, on sait qu'on est dans le tutoriel et qu'on ne risque virtuellement rien. Mais putain le stress.

Le passage où  on est en hauteur avec le pnj, et qu'une bouteille glisse...je l'ai instinctivement rattrapé avec mes gants pour éviter le bruit)

Je sens que je vais détester ce passage du stress, mais putain niveau VR c'est vraiment un des trucs les mieux maitrisés et impressionnants....

----------


## ExPanda

Y'a deux-trois blagues sur ce passage, tu vas t'amuser.  ::): 




> Maintenant, en toute honnêteté comme on peut pas regarder son pote jouer ni le faire quand on a pas de casque ou qu'on est pas fan de l'expérience, oui un mode sans VR je l'avoue même si l'expérience est très altéré m'aguiche parce que j'ai juste envie de voir les décors, les monstres, un peu l'ambiance de city 17, etc plutôt que regarder une vidéo YouTube.


Ok je comprends, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre d'avoir un casque ou pouvoir aller faire le jeu chez un pote, sauf si vraiment tu ne veux que l'histoire dans ses grandes lignes.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Y'a deux-trois blagues sur ce passage, tu vas t'amuser. 
> 
> Ok je comprends, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre d'avoir un casque ou pouvoir aller faire le jeu chez un pote, sauf si vraiment tu ne veux que l'histoire dans ses grandes lignes.


Bah on revient à la racine du problème de la VR pour moi. Ce ne sont pas les exclus oculus ou même VR, ni le prix du matériel, ni le manque de jeux. Le soucis de la VR est et restera le fait que tu ne peux pas expérimenter la VR,....Bah sans casque VR. C'est je pense la première fois dans l'industrie qu'on a ce soucis. Quand les cartes 3DFX sont sorties, qu'elles coutaient un bras, que c'était galère à installer et configurer, que t'avais 3 exclus minables, il suffisait de voir des captures d'écran et tu bavais...La différence sur le premier tomb Raider, les démos technique type "Incoming". Ca te vendait direct le truc.


La en VR, tu peux avoir objectivement la meilleure expérience VR devant le pif. Si tu te contentes de regarder des streamers dessus, ou de lire des tests (aussi enthousiastes soient-ils)
Et quand en plus tu pars sur le coup du fameux "oue mais ton jeu, si tenleves la VR, il est nul donc la VR ca ne sert à rien !!!", bah t'es un peu niqué  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> C'est je pense la première fois dans l'industrie qu'on a ce soucis.


On trouve aussi ce problème dans une moindre mesure pour les comparaisons de fréquence de rafraichissement.
C'est dur de faire comprendre l'intérêt du 120/144Hz à quelqu'un qui joue depuis toujours sur console avec une vieille TV.

----------


## Kaede

A des jeux qui tournent à 30fps.

De toute façon au-dessus de 24fps on ne voit pas de différence.











 ::ninja::

----------


## Le Sage

> C'est clair que HL Alyx a été conçu pour la VR, le rythme, la réaction des ennemis, l'interaction avec le décor, etc. et l'ayant essayé je vois mal comment certaines scènes pourraient bien fonctionner.
> 
> Maintenant, en toute honnêteté comme on peut pas regarder son pote jouer ni le faire quand on a pas de casque ou qu'on est pas fan de l'expérience, oui un mode sans VR je l'avoue même si l'expérience est très altéré m'aguiche parce que j'ai juste envie de voir les décors, les monstres, un peu l'ambiance de city 17, etc plutôt que regarder une vidéo YouTube. 
> 
> Si ça "marche" je suis preneur.


Ça n'est pas que l'experience est altérée, c'est qu'elle n'a aucun intérêt.

Je pense qu'on s'amuserait plus sur un jeu davilex que sur ce Alyx au clavier/souris avec écran 2d.
Faut passer son chemin, faut faire autre chose de son temps libre.

----------


## Dicsaw

Les enfoirés avec le final....

Teasé un truc qui ne sortira soit jamais soit dans 20 ans, ils osent tout chez valve.  ::XD:: 

Je préviens au cas ou : pour ceux qui sont avec un oculus il existe un fix qui évite que le jeu stutter, j'y croyais pas mais ça a vraiment marché pour moi, ça a doublé le framerate (qui devenait injouable sur la fin).

----------


## Kaede

J'ai trouvé ce gros teasing un peu maladroit, perso.
Il n'y aurait plus eu qu'à ajouter un gros message "RDV bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures" pour que le tableau soit complet.

----------


## Hideo

> Je préviens au cas ou : pour ceux qui sont avec un oculus il existe un fix qui évite que le jeu stutter, j'y croyais pas mais ça a vraiment marché pour moi, ça a doublé le framerate (qui devenait injouable sur la fin).


J'arrive sur le final et tout le long du jeu j'ai ete etonne de mes perf.
Je test ca quand je me lance dans le dernier segment !

Ca doit etre applicable a presque tous les jeux qui n'ont pas de mode Occulus Natif.

----------


## ifrit3

J'aurais une question concernant le hardware nécessaire pour faire tourner HLA . J'ai un Quest et j'ai deja pu tester Steam VR via Virtual Desktop. Le tout fonctionne bien mais les jeux que j'ai testé ne sont pas très gourmands, Thumper, Rez Infinite, The Lab, et Overload. J'attend les prochaines soldes Steam pour voir si HLA sera bradé, mais si ce n'est pas le cas je l'acheterai quand même.

Donc, niveau config d'après ce que j'ai reccueilli comme info je suis juste à la limite pour jouer en medium dans des conditions correctes. Voici ma config VR.

I5 3570K @4Ghz
16 gigots de ram
GTX 1060 6Go
et un réseau wifi 5Ghz qui dépote. 

Je suis prêt à investir 400-500€ dans ma config donc je pourrais changer soit la partie CPU+Ram+MB, soit la carte graphique. Je ne sais pas si Virtual Desktop a tendance à taxer le CPU, le GPU ou les deux.

Donc d'après vous, est ce que ça vaut le coup d'upgrader l'une ou l'autre partie ou est ce que c'est jouable en Medium en l'état?

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Si tu es déjà prêt à investir, pourquoi ne testes tu pas directement le jeu pour voir si les perfs te conviennent?.  Tu pourras toujours upgrader et discuter de cet upgrade en fonction des points bloquants que tu rencontres. Fais cependant attention aux paramètres de supersampling, probablement plus gourmands que les sliders de qualité dans le jeu. J’aurais aussi tendance à te conseiller de jouer en link so tu as un port adapté, même si tu ne prends pas le câble officiel mais un générique.

----------


## Kaede

Ton CPU est vieux mais c'est un 4 coeurs/threads, ça ne servira pas tant que ça de le changer pour ce jeu, ni pour la plupart des autres jeux d'ailleurs, VR ou non, d'autant moins que tu l'as overclocké.
Aujourd'hui les gros CPU c'est du genre 8 coeurs 16 threads, mais les jeux n'en tirent pas parti, quant à la performance par thread, elle s'améliore un peu au fil des années ... mais pas beaucoup.

Ton GPU est suffisant pour boucler le jeu, je l'ai fait sur un Rift S avec une R9 Fury : carte plus puissante, mais vieillissante (pas sûr que les drivers soient aussi bien optimisés, depuis le temps) et n'a que 4Go de VRAM, ce qui est en-dessous du mini recommandé pour le jeu.
Ne compte pas jouer en medium ou faire la fine bouche, il vaudra mieux tout passer tout en mini ( sauf ce qui n'est pas gourmand côté GPU, comme les textures par exemple), même comme ça tu auras des décrochages.




> Si tu es déjà prêt à investir, pourquoi ne testes tu pas directement le jeu pour voir si les perfs te conviennent?.


C'est encore le mieux à faire.

----------


## ExPanda

Pour l'histoire de jouer en qualité moyenne ou basse, de toute façon je trouve pas que sur Alyx ça change énormément quand on bouge les taquets. Ça a l'air de se jouer à des détails ou une finesse générale qu'on remarque pas trop en action.

Ne sois pas trop gourmand quand même, si ça passe bien au début et que tu sens que tu peux monter un peu les graphismes, certains chapitres sont plus gourmands un peu plus tard.



Sinon j'ai pas trop relancé depuis quelques temps, mais le workshop a l'air de bien se remplir  ::):

----------


## ifrit3

Merci pour vos retour, comme dit, je l'acheterai d'ici la fin du mois en espérant qu'il fasse partie des jeux soldés pour l'été.




> J’aurais aussi tendance à te conseiller de jouer en link so tu as un port adapté, même si tu ne prends pas le câble officiel mais un générique.


Le link bouffe des ressources de la même manière que Virtual Desktop si j'ai bien compris, étant donné que dans les deux cas il y a compression du signal vidéo. Et pour être honnête je ne suis pas capable de ressentir la différence au niveau du délai, en tout cas je n'ai pas encore vomis dans mon salon en jouant  ::P: . Mais comme pour le reste j'attendrais d'avoir le jeu pour voir comment ça se passe.




> Ton CPU est vieux mais c'est un 4 coeurs/threads, ça ne servira pas tant que ça de le changer pour ce jeu, ni pour la plupart des autres jeux d'ailleurs, VR ou non, d'autant moins que tu l'as overclocké.
> Aujourd'hui les gros CPU c'est du genre 8 coeurs 16 threads, mais les jeux n'en tirent pas parti, quant à la performance par thread, elle s'améliore un peu au fil des années ... mais pas beaucoup.
> 
> Ton GPU est suffisant pour boucler le jeu, je l'ai fait sur un Rift S avec une R9 Fury


Alors je sais qu'en single thread mon CPU tient encore le pavé, mais ce dont j'avais peur c'est que la conversion vidéo ampute mon système d'un coeur. Sauf que j'ai trouvé des infos à ce sujet et il semblerait que ce soit la carte graphique qui soit mise à contribution dans le cas de Virtual Desktop.




> Ne sois pas trop gourmand quand même, si ça passe bien au début et que tu sens que tu peux monter un peu les graphismes, certains chapitres sont plus gourmands un peu plus tard.


Ouais d'ailleurs pendant mes recherches sur les performances du jeu j'ai réussi à me spoiler une scène avec un vortigaunt  ::|: .

Mais je vais vous écouter et attendre de voir ce qu'il en est. Ce n'est pas comme si les Ryzen et les carte graphiques allaient disparaitre des rayons d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## ExPanda

Au pire tu achètes un Index.
Alyx est offert avec, si ça rame trop c'est pas grave t'auras eu le jeu gratuit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Au pire tu achètes un Index.
> Alyx est offert avec, si ça rame trop c'est pas grave t'auras eu le jeu gratuit.


*Cet homme dit vrai. Je 'en reviens pas d'avoir eu HL Alyx complètement gratuitement !!!!*

Si on oublie le fait que le casque coute un smic

----------


## 564.3

> Pour l'histoire de jouer en qualité moyenne ou basse, de toute façon je trouve pas que sur Alyx ça change énormément quand on bouge les taquets. Ça a l'air de se jouer à des détails ou une finesse générale qu'on remarque pas trop en action.


Ouais il y a ce gars là qui a mesuré les différences entre les options et les perfs que ça apportait:
https://medium.com/@petrakeas/half-l...e-4d17fb8c19bb

En gros c'est de l'ordre du détail (ombres plus ou moins détaillées), c'est surtout le niveau de sampling adaptatif qui fait le taf.
Vaut mieux diminuer ce genre d'effets pour maximiser le sampling de l'image.

----------


## ifrit3

> Au pire tu achètes un Index.
> Alyx est offert avec, si ça rame trop c'est pas grave t'auras eu le jeu gratuit.


Ah ben ouais tout de suite la pilule passe mieux. Mais bon, plus sérieusement, cet engin vaut plus cher que ma config tout entière, Quest et périphériques inclus  ::P: .

----------


## ExPanda

Roh vous exagérez, le casque seul ce n'est que 500€. Bon seul il est injouable mais ça vaut le coup pour avoir un jeu à 40.  ::ninja:: 

N'empêche je ne pensais pas avoir le droit au jeu vu que j'avais acheté mon Index d'occasion, ça a été un beau cadeau de Valve.  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Perso j'ai été bénéficiaire d'un joli bug, le jeu s'est ajouté à mon compte sans que je l'achète (je m'étais contenté d'y jouer en partage familial, d'y jouer chez un ami, d'essayer de poster une review (j'ai compris que je pouvais pas : il faut avoir le jeu) et de tester l'Index d'un autre ami sur ma bécane). J'ai pu poster une review, il est dans ma bibli, et dans mon historique de transactions (je ne l'ai pas acheté). C'est magique.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui j'ai l'impression que Valve rajouter le jeu a ta bibli à partir du moment où tu lances ton compte steam sur un pc qui a les knuckles installés.

----------


## Dicsaw

::XD::  

C'est qui le riche avec un index ? On fait tourner les comptes.  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Assez bizarre si c'est juste comme ça, ils auraient laissé passer le fait que le jeu puisse être activé plusieurs fois avec un même casque ?

----------


## 564.3

> Assez bizarre si c'est juste comme ça, ils auraient laissé passer le fait que le jeu puisse être activé plusieurs fois avec un même casque ?


Pas sur que la vérif soit très poussée. Ils pourraient comparer un numéro de série ou je ne sais quoi, mais l'info n'est probablement pas transmise, et de toute façon ça pourrait être un faux en bricolant le driver ou autre. Plutôt que risquer de se tirer une balle dans le pied ils ont peut-être préféré laisser en mode laxiste, vu qu'ils ne sont sans doute pas à ça près.

----------


## Kaede

Ah en effet, c'est peut-être volontaire pour faciliter la vie des gens qui essayent leur casque chez d'autre sans avoir activé le partage familial. C'est peut-être trop vite fait de brancher son casque sur un compte qui n'est pas le sien, et de griller sa licence par erreur.
Ca m'a étonné, quand même, d'autant que j'ai googlisé vite fait pour voir si d'autres gens avaient remarqué la même chose, et j'ai rien trouvé.

----------


## ExPanda

> Plutôt que risquer de se tirer une balle dans le pied ils ont peut-être préféré laisser en mode laxiste, vu qu'ils ne sont sans doute pas à ça près.


C'est pas faux.

D'ailleurs j'ai toujours une base station à leur renvoyer, et ils ne m'ont pas encore relancé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai testé pas mal de maps du workshop, et il commence à y en avoir de vraiment très bonnes.

Pour ceux qui voudraient se faire une frayeur dans HL:A, la dernière en date que j'ai testé: *Belomorskaya Station*. 
J'étais sur le point tester le remake de *P.T*, je me suis dégonflé et ai choisi celle-ci, en pensant que ça allait être tranquillou...
Erreur  ::'(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai testé pas mal de maps du workshop, et il commence à y en avoir de vraiment très bonnes.
> 
> Pour ceux qui voudraient se faire une frayeur dans HL:A, la dernière en date que j'ai testé: *Belomorskaya Station*. 
> J'étais sur le point tester le remake de *P.T*, je me suis dégonflé et ai choisi celle-ci, en pensant que ça allait être tranquillou...
> Erreur


S'il y a bien UN truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que 90% de la production soit au final des trucs qui font flipper (je suis tellement flipette en plus)

Des news de la possibilité de faire du coop ou bien?

----------


## Oyooh

> S'il y a bien UN truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que 90% de la production soit au final des trucs qui font flipper (je suis tellement flipette en plus)


Pour le coup, la majorité des maps que j'ai testé étaient orientées vers des combats contre des combines.




> Des news de la possibilité de faire du coop ou bien?


Nope, rien vu à ce sujet pour l'instant...

----------


## ExPanda

> S'il y a bien UN truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que 90% de la production soit au final des trucs qui font flipper (je suis tellement flipette en plus)


Pas mieux.  ::ninja:: 

Faut être un peu patient, les meilleurs concepts prennent plus de temps à se faire. Je suis sûr qu'on va avoir des trucs qui déchirent.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

> Des news de la possibilité de faire du coop ou bien?


Pour autant que je sache tant qu'on a pas acces a un reel SDK c'est pas possib'.
Et ca c'est sans prendre en compte que faire du multi dans un jeu autant base sur la physique est eeeeeextrreeeemmeeement difficile, encore plus en VR.

Mais des que c'est possible y'en a qui vont faire c'est evident. J'ai hate.

----------


## madfox

> Et ca c'est sans prendre en compte que faire du multi dans un jeu autant base sur la physique est eeeeeextrreeeemmeeement difficile, encore plus en VR.


Je vois pas trop où est la difficulté aujourd'hui de mixer la physique avec du multi en VR.  :ouaiouai:  Tu prends par exemple Rec Room sortie juste 2 mois après le HTC Vive, il offrait déjà du multi avec des environnements assez large avec tout un tas de props, à manipuler, se transférer, réagissant à une forme de physique...

----------


## Hideo

La physique en multi c'est une purge et impossible dans un jeu multi en temps reel sans compromis.

La physique simulée n'est (presque) jamais calculée cote serveur, mais cote client.
Ou alors on est dans une physique déterministe, une genre de "fausse" physique qu'on contrôle dans laquelle en fonction de quelques critères peut savoir comment un object va réagir (balle de rocket league par exemple).

Dans le cas d'une physique déterministe, c'est cool puisqu'on a juste a partager les critères entre les joueurs, les appliques aux objets et tout le monde voit le meme comportement.
Dans le cas d'une physique complètement simulée, ils est tres improbable que tout le monde voit la meme chose meme chose, la simulation locale sera toujours un peu différente pour chaque joueurs puisque generee a partir de donees locales. 

Tu commences a voir le problème pour un moteur autant dépendant de la physique que Alyx et en VR le moindre soucis de synchro est beaucoup plus flagrant. 

J'ai pas tant joue que ca a Rec Room mais je vais suppose qu'ils utilisent la solution relativement naive d'Ownership: 

Quand tu prends un objet, tu deviens son propriétaire donc de ton point de vue (cote client) tu auras de la physique sur ton objet. Les autres joueurs de l'autre cote (leur client) eux n'auront pas de physique mais simplement une synchronisation de leur position/rotation en fonction de ta simulation. 
Toi qui interagis directement avec l'objet tout seras fluide et simule, de leur cote les autres joueurs risque de voir des trucs chelou comme un peu de rubber-banding ou des soucis de collision.
Ca c'est l'approche la plus naive, y'a plein de petits tricks ou changement de paradigmes possibles. Ca dependra de ce que tu fais dans le jeu et a quel point la physique et sa fidelite est importante. 


Du coup de la physique dans un jeu multi oui en en a deja vu plein et c'est possible, mais dans un jeu qui tire autant parti de la physique que Alyx implementer un multi-joueur avec un mod pour un jeu qui n'est pas a la base prevu pour (meme si je ne doute pas que Valve ait prevu le coup pour que ca soit possible dans le futur) ce n'est clairement pas un mince affaire.

----------


## nodulle

Comparativement à Alyx, Rec Room est assez pauvre en objets qui remplissent le niveau.
Je ne sais plus sur quel jeu ni avec qui mais j'ai le souvenir que quelqu'un faisait une structure en assemblant et mettant en équilibre des objets. Ça avait l'air fun sauf qu'il était le seul à le voir.  ::ninja::  Pour nous autres, il lâchait les objets dans le vide qui tombaient sur la table...  ::XD::

----------


## 564.3

Ouais divers devs ont expliqué plus ou moins en détail les raisons techniques pour lesquelles leur jeu restera solo. Je me rappelle au moins de H3VR (ref à retrouver dans un devlog), et BoneWorks je crois. Pour avoir un bon compromis, faut revoir le design du jeu à la base.

Après quand les gens parlent de mode multi, c'est probablement pas pour faire la campagne de HL:A, mais simplement réutiliser le moteur de base et éventuellement reprendre des assets plus ou moins bricolés. Ça dépend de ce qu'à prévu Valve dans le moteur et quels sont/étaient leurs autres projets.
Ça peut éventuellement se bricoler, mais vaudrait mieux un SDK plus poussé que ce qu'ils ont sorti pour l'instant.

----------


## madfox

> La physique en multi c'est une purge et impossible dans un jeu multi en temps reel sans compromis.
> 
> La physique simulée n'est (presque) jamais calculée cote serveur, mais cote client.
> Ou alors on est dans une physique déterministe, une genre de "fausse" physique qu'on contrôle dans laquelle en fonction de quelques critères peut savoir comment un object va réagir (balle de rocket league par exemple).
> 
> Dans le cas d'une physique déterministe, c'est cool puisqu'on a juste a partager les critères entre les joueurs, les appliques aux objets et tout le monde voit le meme comportement.
> Dans le cas d'une physique complètement simulée, ils est tres improbable que tout le monde voit la meme chose meme chose, la simulation locale sera toujours un peu différente pour chaque joueurs puisque generee a partir de donees locales. 
> 
> Tu commences a voir le problème pour un moteur autant dépendant de la physique que Alyx et en VR le moindre soucis de synchro est beaucoup plus flagrant. 
> ...


Je comprends mais faut arrêter... La physique dans Half-Life Alyx n'est pas non plus poussé à son paroxysme et reste cantonné à du déplacement d'objet tout ce qui a de classique et habituel. Les décors sont principalement statique et les scènes avec beaucoup de mouvement sont principalement des scripts... Pas de quoi fouetter un chat.

On est pas dans Battlefield avec 64 pelés qui vont se balancer des explosifs et faire éclater des maisons et props à go go. Là oui, je peux comprendre le casse-tête que doivent rencontrer les devs pour intégrer une physique cohérente.

Sinon j'ai trouvé (au pif) un petit exemple à travers une vidéo de gameplay du mod VR sur Garry's mod en multi (sur la campagne d'HL2 en plus) et qui montre clairement que ce n'est pas une montagne de difficultés que d'intégrer de la physique dans du multi.

----------


## nodulle

Il y a une différence entre avoir une intégration à peu près cohérente et réaliste entre les joueurs et chacun voit un truc différent de son coté. Tout dépends du niveau de réalisme que les devs souhaitent intégrer à leur jeu. Dire que c'est facile parce que machin l'a intégré dans son jeu et que ça a l'air à peu près fonctionnel me parait un peu réducteur.

----------


## Hideo

> Je comprends mais faut arrêter... La physique dans Half-Life Alyx n'est pas non plus poussé à son paroxysme et reste cantonné à du déplacement d'objet tout ce qui a de classique et habituel. Les décors sont principalement statique et les scènes avec beaucoup de mouvement sont principalement des scripts... Pas de quoi fouetter un chat.
> 
> On est pas dans Battlefield avec 64 pelés qui vont se balancer des explosifs et faire éclater des maisons et props à go go. Là oui, je peux comprendre le casse-tête que doivent rencontrer les devs pour intégrer une physique cohérente.
> 
> Sinon j'ai trouvé (au pif) un petit exemple à travers une vidéo de gameplay du mod VR sur Garry's mod en multi (sur la campagne d'HL2 en plus) et qui montre clairement que ce n'est pas une montagne de difficultés que d'intégrer de la physique dans du multi.


C'est genial parce que tu sors l'exemple que j'ai failli sortir : battlefield et sa destruction. 

La on est dans le cas "facile" de la physique en multi parce qu’elle n'a pas lieu. La physique n'est pas networkee, seulement la destruction d'un morceau du mur, l'explosion, les gravas et la simulation qui les anime y'a que toi qui les vois. Les autres joueurs en voient une tres similaire mais pas la meme. Les debris permanents et occultants auront juste une translation par rapport a la simulation qui tourne sur le serveur pour qu'au final y'ait pas de désavantage. Grosso merdo ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de trompe-l-œil dans le tas.

Maintenant il faut comprendre le cas dans lequel on est : 
 - Est-ce que networker Alyx est possible ? Oui oui pas de soucis. Apres tout c'est juste le source 2.0 et le source a prouve qu'il etait capable de gerer des multis avec de la physique sans soucis. 
 - Est-ce que développer un jeu multi en VR c'est possible  ? Yes tout aussi évidement. 

Maintenant faire les deux en meme temps et profiter de tous les avantages ? Oui mais

Je ne peux pas te donner un autre exemple de jeu multi en VR qui implemente correctement ce use-case. 
On le voit tres bien a la seconde qui tu as link dans ton extrais de Garry-s mod, le docteur a une tele dans ses mains (owner de la tele, elle est literalement attachee a sa main pour le mec qui filme), il la lache et donc il perd l'ownership et donc la tele redevient simulee par le mec qui filme: la tele se teleporte legerement et tombe.
La VR est beaucoup moins permissive en terme d’approximations. Tous les tricks utilises pour cacher ces soucis de networking (interpolation, lerp, timestamps & co) ne sont pas vraiment viables en VR parce qu'ils sont flagrants. La faute a l'immersion et la precision de nos actions/mouvement en jeux et surtout de leur complexite.

Implementer du multi pour traverser des couloirs dans HL:Alyx et shooter du Z c'est totalement possible sans recreer la roue mais clairement pas sans SDK. Avec les outils du workshop c'est comme demander de demonter un pneu avec un tournevis. 
Creer un multi qui soit capable d'enfin vraiment pouvoir tirer parti de la physique (interactions) en VR pour eviter le cas que decris Nodulle, la par contre y'a du boulot. Et perso c'est ce que je veux de la part du Source 2 pour la VR.

Ninja-edit : petite relecture.

----------


## Darth

Pour rebondir sur battlefield, a l'origine dans le 3 et son alpha/béta le terrain était entierement destructible, tu pouvais creuser ton trou et t'y planquer façon tranchée WW1. Ca a vite giclé avant la release car absolument ingérable coté client/serveur pour un jeu multi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Un jeu où tu tu détruis tout, c'est un aveu terrible pour les level designer. Leur boulot, c'est justement de créer des goulots d'étranglement, des règles d'engagement. Bad Company 2 était un très bon exemple. La destruction était limitée, MAIS suffisante pour créer de nouveaux points de conflit.

----------


## Oyooh

Un mod inspiré de "The Stanley parable" est en cours de dev'  ::love::

----------


## ExPanda

OOOOOOOOOOOoooooooh  ::love:: 

Pas de risque que ça se fasse striker ?

----------


## Oyooh

> Pas de risque que ça se fasse striker ?


A voir la vidéo, ils reprennent le concept, mais pas le level design. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un risque.

----------


## eeepc35

Hello

C'est quoi le bon CPU pour HL ?

Je compte passer en Ryzen 3600 et plus à l'automne en remplacement de mon 4 coeurs 3570k. Un retour d'experience ?

----------


## Kaede

Les benchs, il n'y a que ça de vrai.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/15787...st-selling-cpu

tl;dr : c'est suffisant pour jouer _en général_.

----------


## ifrit3

> Hello
> 
> C'est quoi le bon CPU pour HL ?
> 
> Je compte passer en Ryzen 3600 et plus à l'automne en remplacement de mon 4 coeurs 3570k. Un retour d'experience ?


Ben je dirais que ça dépend de ton casque. Parce que j'ai un 3570K et je n'ai pas rencontré de ralentissement en 4 heures de jeu.

----------


## eeepc35

Il est possible que mon problème, ce soit la quantité de RAM, mais comme je vais pas upgrader la RAM sans le reste, de toutes façons, je suis bon pour attendre pour y jouer.

----------


## ifrit3

> Il est possible que mon problème, ce soit la quantité de RAM, mais comme je vais pas upgrader la RAM sans le reste, de toutes façons, je suis bon pour attendre pour y jouer.


Bah je dirais que ça dépend de ton budget et du nombre d'emplacement dispos sur ta carte mère. Si t'as déjà 2 X 4Go en rajouter 2 de plus ne te coutera pas bien cher. J'avais eu les miennes via la section vente du forum pour 20 euros la paire. 

Enfin bref, pour répondre à ta question un 3570k est capable de cracher 80 fps sans broncher sur HLA donc avec un 3600 ça devrait passer très largement à part si tu pars dans des fréquences très élevés.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais le 3570k correspond en gros aux specs minimales de Valve pour HL:Alyx (4c/4t 3.8Ghz chez Intel ou 6c/12t 3.6GHz chez AMD), ça devrait passer même si l'archi est plus vieille.

Par contre ils demandent 12Go de RAM, même s'il y en a qui le font tourner avec 8Go. Pas sûr de ce que ça donne, et ça dépend peut-être de l'environnement.
S'il y en a qui ont testé, faut voir dans quelles conditions.

Enfin si tu comptes upgrader, c'est dommage d'ajouter de la RAM effectivement. Éventuellement si elle pourra aller sur ta futur carte mère, mais vu l'age de ton CPU tout le reste doit être aux fraises.

----------


## ExPanda

Attention quand même pour le "ça passe" au début.
On l'a déjà fait remarquer, mais certains chapitres sont plus gourmands que d'autres. Si c'est juste limite au début, ça sera limite injouable plus tard.

----------


## vectra

> Il est possible que mon problème, ce soit la quantité de RAM, mais comme je vais pas upgrader la RAM sans le reste, de toutes façons, je suis bon pour attendre pour y jouer.


En ce moment, les kits AMD genre 3600 sont à des prix plancher. Pareil pour la DDR4...

----------


## ifrit3

> Attention quand même pour le "ça passe" au début.
> On l'a déjà fait remarquer, mais certains chapitres sont plus gourmands que d'autres. Si c'est juste limite au début, ça sera limite injouable plus tard.


On m'a indiqué que les scènes les plus gourmandes en ressources CPU sont devant les machines à améliorations, et je n'ai rien constaté pendant les upgrade. Mais je vais de toute façon tenter de le finir si les conditions se maintiennent.

----------


## 564.3

Pour info, l'appli/documentaire sur le développement Half-Life: Alyx - Final Hours est enfin sorti  :;): 
Ça parle aussi des autres projets de Valve, les Half-Life abandonnés & co.
Il y a déjà quelques résumés des grandes lignes dans la presse, probablement certains en français aussi.

----------


## Enclaver

Oui le documentaire a l'air consistant et riches en informations. HL3 confirmed. Et annulé bien sur. 

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas les sous titres en français.

----------


## ifrit3

J'ai enfin pu finir le jeu vu que la fraicheur est revenu. C'est clairement un facteur limitant la chaleur pour la VR, entre autre chose. 
En tout cas le jeu était parfaitement fluide du début à la fin avec ma config de pauvre, agréablement surpris de ce coté la. Et les derniers chapitres envoient du pâté. Donc ouais HLA c'est faisable en low avec une GTX 1060 sans problème et c'est même pas moche.
Il n y a pas de doute sur le fait que c'est la meilleur expérience VR que j'ai eu jusqu'à présent.

edit: En tout cas je réessayerais volontiers en high quand j'aurais mis à niveau mon PC.

----------


## Setzer

Ah bah perso sur mon rift s j'ai déjà vu une sacrée différence en passant d'une 1080 à une 2070 super, ce jeu est vraiment magnifique.

----------


## reneyvane

Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis au chapitre un, juste après que le collègue ma donné le flingue, le train s'arrête brusquement sur une zone infesté de vampire tuer par je ne sais qui est en pénétrant dans un lieu, je me retrouve face à un porte blindé et il y à sur le mur à côté un moyen de pirater la porte, Alyx doit utiliser ses trucs, sauf que je ne comprends rien de ce qu'il faut faire, merci du coup de main.

----------


## ExPanda

Tu n'arrives pas à utiliser son multitool ou c'est l'énigme en elle-même le problème ?

Il faut sélectionner son outil comme on change d'arme, il fait apparaitre les circuits à travers les murs. Là il suffit de "cliquer" sur les ronds pour faire tourner le circuit et tout raccorder.
Edit : Je suppose que c'est ce passage : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgDEAVNof0

----------


## reneyvane

> Tu n'arrives pas à utiliser son multitool ou c'est l'énigme en elle-même le problème ?
> 
> Il faut sélectionner son outil comme on change d'arme, il fait apparaitre les circuits à travers les murs. Là il suffit de "cliquer" sur les ronds pour faire tourner le circuit et tout raccorder.
> Edit : Je suppose que c'est ce passage : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgDEAVNof0


Oui, oui, c'est ce passage, merci.

----------


## ExPanda

De rien !  ::): 
Bon courage pour la suite, certains "casse-têtes" sont un peu relou sur la fin (enfin ceux pour ouvrir les portes ne sont pas les pires).

----------


## Hideo

Le speedrun de Alyx a la GDQ en 30 minutes. C'est vraiment a voir  ::lol::

----------


## ExPanda

Et personne n'a remarqué qu'il y un putain de pointeur de souris vert en plein milieu ?  ::|:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon je relance le jeu après deux mois d'abstinence, et je galère vraiment chez Jef.
J'ai réussi à l'enfermer dans une pièce, et j'appelle un ascenseur, mais il y a une coupure électrique et je dois le laisser sortir pour rallumer le courant.

Je suis loin de la fin de Jef (voir si je me motive ou pas en fait :D)

----------


## nodulle

> Je suis loin de la fin de Jef (voir si je me motive ou pas en fait :D)


C'est une question ?  ::P:  J'imagine que oui alors dans mon souvenir il ne reste qu'une "zone" où il faut composer avec lui après l'ascenseur.

----------


## hommedumatch

> C'est une question ?  J'imagine que oui alors dans mon souvenir il ne reste qu'une "zone" où il faut composer avec lui après l'ascenseur.


Ah bon? J'ai gardé le masque à particules jusqu'à la fin du jeu ...juste au cas où. J'en ai même changé quand j'ai pu en trouver d'autres.

----------


## nodulle

Je vois pas très bien le rapport avec ce que j'ai écrit !  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Bon je relance le jeu après deux mois d'abstinence, et je galère vraiment chez Jef.
> J'ai réussi à l'enfermer dans une pièce, et j'appelle un ascenseur, mais il y a une coupure électrique et je dois le laisser sortir pour rallumer le courant.
> 
> Je suis loin de la fin de Jef (voir si je me motive ou pas en fait :D)


Il en reste pas tant que ça avec lui.
T'inquiètes, tu vas passer un super moment encore.  ::ninja::

----------


## hommedumatch

> Je vois pas très bien le rapport avec ce que j'ai écrit !


C'était pour filer la frousse à l'autre. Après personnellement, je pensais réellement que c'était comme le Nemesis de Resident Evil. On n'est jamais trop prudent.

----------


## Darth

Ils ont sorti le sdk finalement ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ils ont sorti le sdk finalement ?


Ils ont sorti ce qui est là
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/...Workshop_Tools

avec un support workshop
https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/...eadytouseitems

J'ai pas suivi s'il y avait des choses super intéressantes dans la production de la communauté.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ils ont sorti ce qui est là
> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/...Workshop_Tools
> 
> avec un support workshop
> https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/...eadytouseitems
> 
> J'ai pas suivi s'il y avait des choses super intéressantes dans la production de la communauté.





Un petit récap des derniers trucs sortis. Ca reste de super dlc gratos pour prolonger la durée de vie de HL Alyx, mais on attend clairement le game changer sur une base aussi solide...

----------


## ExPanda

Bon et alors ? Tu l'as passé cet ascenseur ?  ::ninja:: 




> C'était pour filer la frousse à l'autre. Après personnellement, je pensais réellement que c'était comme le Nemesis de Resident Evil. On n'est jamais trop prudent.


Roooooooooh  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Pas de nouvelles de Zapp depuis trois jours, vous croyez qu'il a succombé ?  :Emo:

----------


## Yves Signal

> https://youtu.be/wEnMpHcdtno
> Un petit récap des derniers trucs sortis. Ca reste de super dlc gratos pour prolonger la durée de vie de HL Alyx, mais on attend clairement le game changer sur une base aussi solide...


J'ai très très envie de me refaire une run tiens.
Le mod Bioshock c'est une total conversion ou juste un niveau ? (je n'ai droit qu'à la miniature au taf) ?

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai très très envie de me refaire une run tiens.
> Le mod Bioshock c'est une total conversion ou juste un niveau ? (je n'ai droit qu'à la miniature au taf) ?


C'est juste un niveau, y a eu un article chez UploadVR aussi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pas de nouvelles de Zapp depuis trois jours, vous croyez qu'il a succombé ?


J'ai pas encore osé relancer le jeu :D (je vais finir le solo de Squadrons avant ^^)

----------


## ExPanda

Pleutre.  :tired: 
Pense au pauvre Jeff qui t'attend.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Y a des bon mods qui sont sortis depuis ? Y a pas un site qui fait une petite liste ?

----------


## Oyooh

> Y a des bon mods qui sont sortis depuis ? Y a pas un site qui fait une petite liste ?


Je n'ai pas vu de site dédié, mais il y a une chaine youtube qui présente régulièrement les derniers mods: *Peter Peter
*
Sinon dans les maps que j'ai testé récemment, je conseille les remakes des maps *goldeneye64* (Dam part 1,2,3 et Facility). Elles sont bien fichues.

----------


## eeepc35

HLA marchait bien jusqu'il y a pas longtemps, maintenant il plante au moment de charger une sauvegarde ;(

----------


## RUPPY

> HLA marchait bien jusqu'il y a pas longtemps, maintenant il plante au moment de charger une sauvegarde ;(


Pas de souci chez moi avec un Q2, fallait vendre ton âme à FB  ::trollface:: .

Trêve de plaisanterie, je ne peux pas t'aider mais ce n'est pas le jeu qui semble en cause. ::sad:: . Question bidon : t'es à jour niveau drivers CG ? Un changement de driver justement ?

----------


## ExPanda

Il semble que des sauvegardes puissent être corrompues des fois, ça doit être bien chiant. 
Ca te le fait même en reprenant une plus ancienne ?

----------


## eeepc35

> Pas de souci chez moi avec un Q2, fallait vendre ton âme à FB .
> 
> Trêve de plaisanterie, je ne peux pas t'aider mais ce n'est pas le jeu qui semble en cause.. Question bidon : t'es à jour niveau drivers CG ? Un changement de driver justement ?


Non mais, j'ai même déjà les drivers de l'année prochaine, monsieur, tellement je suis à jour  ::ninja:: 

J'ai un Rift S, c'est pas mon âme, mais une grosse partie quand même  ::(:

----------


## Darth

Une sauvegarde plus ancienne ?

----------


## eeepc35

j'ai pas de sauvegarde ancienne mais effectivement, le jeu est ok à partir du début.

----------


## Darth

C'est un truc de vieux con comme moi de toujours avoir des saves incrémentales extremement régulière ? Y'a 25/30 ans les saves corrompues c'était légion.

----------


## eeepc35

Et comme HLA, c'est un jeu d'il y a 20 ans en VR, ca se tient  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> j'ai pas de sauvegarde ancienne mais effectivement, le jeu est ok à partir du début.


J’ai également eu hier après-midi une save qui crachait au lancement  ::|: . J’arrivais, je mourrais directement et pouf, crash. Heureusement que le jeu sauvegarde souvent. J’ai pris celle d’avant et c’était bon.  ::):

----------


## eeepc35

oui, j'ai trouvé des sauvegardes anterieures, après le jeu crashe souvent, en effet.

----------


## Sorkar

Attention, ici on spouale la fin.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai enfin fini le jeu, c’était super. Même si j'ai trouvé le dernier niveau un peu naze avec les appartements à l'envers...

Une question me vient, j'ai vu que j'ai débloqué le succès pour avoir fait un choix, au moment ou le gman nous tend la mallette. Je me demandais si c’était possible de refuser la mallette ? Genre la repousser ? Ca fait quoi ?

En tout cas content d'avoir fini, pour enfin récupérer le pied de biche  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse refuser, si tu touches la mallette ça considère que tu la prends, je crois que si tu l'évites ça passe tout seul à la suite quand même.

----------


## Metalink

J'ai fini le jeu hier aussi (et c'était chouette), du coup ça m'a intrigué et j'ai vérifié : non y'a pas deux fins différentes  ::P: 

Par contre vu que j'ai jamais joué à Half Life j'ai rien compris  :tired:

----------


## ExPanda

> Par contre vu que j'ai jamais joué à Half Life j'ai rien compris





> j'ai jamais joué à Half Life





> j'ai jamais joué à Half Life


 ::O: 

C'est pas possible de lire des trucs comme ça bordel !

----------


## nodulle

:Angry: 

Au bûcher !  :Cell:  Hérétique !

----------


## Metalink

Désolé ça m'a jamais tenté plus que ça, en 98 j'étais trop occupé à jouer à Pokémon sur ma Gameboy Color  ::P: 
Je prendrais Black Mesa aux prochaines soldes pour me faire pardonner !

----------


## 564.3

> Je prendrais Black Mesa aux prochaines soldes pour me faire pardonner !


Ça a vieilli malgré le remake, mais ça reste sympa à faire. Je l'ai toujours pas fini d'ailleurs…
À l'époque c'était incroyable, mais depuis les idées ont été reprises par tout le monde, donc c'est moins impressionnant de nos jours.

----------


## Darth

HL1 y'avait un scénario, le 2 c'était déjà un peu plus n'importe quoi.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ça a vieilli malgré le remake, mais ça reste sympa à faire.


J'ai fait Black Mesa et adoré, mais sans le côté nostalgique je suis pas sûr que ça soit si terrible que ça.

Et comme tu dis, Half-Life conserve une ambiance terrible, mais si à l'époque sa construction et le fait d'intégrer le joueurs à l'actions plutôt que par des cinématiques étaient quasi du jamais vu, maintenant ça a été copié/amélioré plein de fois, et techniquement il a pris un méchant coup de vieux (et ça fait mal, un vieux).




> HL1 y'avait un scénario, le 2 c'était déjà un peu plus n'importe quoi.


Bah euh, non. Le 2 intègre le 1 dans quelque chose de plus vaste, je vois pas en quoi il n'a pas de scénario ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben alllez fini, mais CA VA PAS BIEN CHEZ VALVE???? CA VA ON VOUS EMMERDE PAS AVEC VOS FINS OUVERTES???

Tain mais ce troll de compétition qu'ils nous ont fait. Bon sinon, plus sérieusement, c'est un sans faute du début à la fin, en terme d'immersion, d'intéraction, de rythme. C'est toujours PILE ce qu'il faut, ni trop peu, ni trop.

Le jeu est un rollercoaster en terme de puissance, on commence en flippant, puis on flippe encore plus, on reprend du poil de la bête avec des armes chiadées, puis ya Jeff. Et la fin, oue comme dit plus haut, on se sent comme le Doom Guy et ca fait du bien.

Je vais attaquer maintenant quelques campagnes custom qui ont l'air bien sympathique. Parce que ca va être difficile de relancer un FPS solo VR prochainement.

----------


## ExPanda

J'en déduis que tu es bien resté pour la fin du générique.  ::P: 
Ca hype, hein ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'en déduis que tu es bien resté pour la fin du générique. 
> Ca hype, hein ?


Bah grave, surtout que quand tu vois la qualité des maps custom, maintenant que tous les outils sont là, une vraie suite ne serait pas trop compliqué à faire pour Valve...avec du SDK pour avoir enfin du multi et tout...fin Bref la balle est dans leur camp là.

----------


## Maalak

Ce sera possiblement pour accompagner la sortie d'un Index 2, non ?  ::siffle::

----------


## ExPanda

Alyx va être sorti depuis un an, déjà.  :Emo: 
Avec l'Index 2 oui, pourquoi pas. Comme il n'y a encore rien d'annoncé on aura ptet tout ça d'ici 2025...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai vraiment du mal à percuter comment Valve laisse le champ libre au niveau multijoueur, quand on sait l'importance et la marque qu'a encore son moteur source sur les fps multi de notre époque...Se priver d'un vivier potentiel de killer app multijoueurs...

Pendant ce temps, des mecs moddent Pavlov VR pour le faire ressembler a R6 siege bordel....

----------


## Jefiban

Je viens de relancer Half life pour le finir une 2eme fois. Et wow j'avais oublié à quel point il peut être immersif et bien fait ! Et là je me dis zut en fait les autres jeux sont plutôt pauvres à côté (hormis Walking dead bien sûr) .
Et je me dis ensuite qu'Alix risque de rester le meilleur chose pendant encore quelques années sur VR...  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je viens de relancer Half life pour le finir une 2eme fois. Et wow j'avais oublié à quel point il peut être immersif et bien fait ! Et là je me dis zut en fait les autres jeux sont plutôt pauvres à côté (hormis Walking dead bien sûr) .
> Et je me dis ensuite qu'Alix risque de rester le meilleur chose pendant encore quelques années sur VR...


Mais tu oublies Lone Echo. Bon, certe, y a pas d'actions, mais il a tous les critères d'un bon jeu VR (immersion, présence, graphisme, intéraction, flip).  ::P: 
Vivement Lone Echo 2, mais on n'a pas une news depuis pas mal de temps  ::sad::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mais tu oublies Lone Echo. Bon, certe, y a pas d'actions, mais il a tous les critères d'un bon jeu VR (immersion, présence, graphisme, intéraction, flip). 
> Vivement Lone Echo 2, mais on n'a pas une news depuis pas mal de temps


Je pense que Facebook est en train de fouetter les devs pour qu'ils fassent rentrer le jeu sur Quest2. Soit ils y arrivent, soit le jeu sera à moitié abandonné et refourgué en loose D, comme ils ont fait pour le dernier Medal of Honor

Sinon en FPS Solo, je vais redonner sa chance à *Espire One*, qui est très imparfait, mais très plaisant dans pas mal de ses mécaniques.

----------


## Maalak

Vous n'avez pas aimé Asgard's Wrath pour du solo ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Je pense que Facebook est en train de fouetter les devs pour qu'ils fassent rentrer le jeu sur Quest2.


Oh putain j'avais pas pensé à ça.  ::sad:: 
Pour le moment il est toujours listé seulement pour Rift S. Qu'ils fassent une version Quest si ils veulent mais ne charcutez pas la version PC.  :Emo:

----------


## Jefiban

> Vous n'avez pas aimé Asgard's Wrath pour du solo ?


Je l'ai commencé il y a 1 semaine, agréablement surpris par la qualité du jeu, cependant je trouve les combats vraiment moyen et ils ont tendance à me démotiver un peu du jeu. Je le continuerai sans doute quand même, les environnements et l'univers avec ses créatures sont assez épiques !

Lone Echo je m'en suis lassé avant la fin, mais surtout parce que le jeu ramait un peu et ça devenait désagréable. Depuis j'ai changé de carte graphique et j'ai l'intention de le recommencer mais c'était quand même bien mou et un peu lent dans le rythme.

----------


## madfox

> J'ai vraiment du mal à percuter comment Valve laisse le champ libre au niveau multijoueur, quand on sait l'importance et la marque qu'a encore son moteur source sur les fps multi de notre époque...Se priver d'un vivier potentiel de killer app multijoueurs...


Parce que chez Valve ils sont déjà dans le Turfu avec leur recherche sur des interfaces cerveau-ordinateur.  ::ninja:: 

Bon je dis ça pour rigoler, mais y a peut-être une part vérité quand on lit l'enthousiasme de God Newell.

----------


## Maalak

Comme rapporté par Koub sur le topic des news, un mod Bioshock vient de sortir pour Alyx.
Qui est volontaire pour l'essayer ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

On en avait parlé il y a pas mal de temps je crois, il y en a qui ont déjà du le poncer. Enfin maintenant qu'il est fini ça me fait une bonne raison de relancer HL:Alyx.

Edit: ah c'était dans une vidéo récap sur les mods y a qq pages, mais je suppose que Oyooh l'a déjà fait

----------


## vectra

> Comme rapporté par Koub sur le topic des news, un mod Bioshock vient de sortir pour Alyx.
> Qui est volontaire pour l'essayer ? 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5_Gzkiz5yA


Enfin  :Vibre:

----------


## Fabiolo

ça a l'air cool mais c'est un peu dommage qu'ils n'aient pas eu de character artists/animateurs dans leur team, un reskin des ennemis aurait tout changé.

----------


## Oyooh

Je l'ai entamé hier, c'est bien fichu. Même si ça reste "Half life Alyx dans Rapture", l'ambiance est là.
Les types ont même refait des Vita-chambers qui semblent fonctionnelles, des distributeurs qui donnent des résines en échange d'ordures, et un jeu qui donne des objets aléatoire lorsqu'on appuie sur un des boutons.

----------


## Darth

Ils ont obtenu les droits d'utiliser près de 250 assets du jeu original, 2k a été vachement sympa, donc certain éléments sont directement issu du jeu d'origine.

----------

